# knitting tea party friday 24 february '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 24 February '17

Alexis is home for the weekend - that is nice. I always enjoy having her around. She is working the weekend at the nursing home. She just broke up with her boyfriend of two years - and life goes on. We all liked Jake - but it just was not going to work. He has not had a job in the last two years and wasn't interested in looking for one. Duh!

This looks to be a quiet weekend - at least for me. Tomorrow is Ayden's last basketball tournament - Heidi is not looking forward to an entire day spent in the gym. I told her to take her crocheting. Then I think the next two Saturdays will be taken up with tournaments for Avery. Baseball starts 5 May - yea!

Garlic Parmesan Breadsticks

Ingredients

1½ cups warm water
2 Tbsp. sugar
1 Tbsp. yeast
3½ cups flour
1 tsp salt
4 T butter, melted
1-2 T minced fresh garlic, or 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
grated parmesan cheese

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer, or a large mixing bowl, combine warm water, sugar and yeast, and let sit for five minutes until the yeast is bubbly.

3. Add the flour and salt, and mix this until a smooth dough forms. Let rise for 10 minutes.

4. Combine the melted butter with the garlic.

5. Roll out the dough into a large square on a floured surface.

6. Brush with three tablespoons of the garlic butter mixture, and sprinkle with parmesan cheese.

7. Fold the dough over onto itself, so the buttered sides are touching.

8. Cut the dough into one inch strips using a pizza cutter.

9. Twist the one inch strips of dough and place on a cookie sheet. Let rest for 10-15 minutes.

10. Bake at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown.

11. Immediately after baking brush with remaining garlic butter and sprinkle with parmesan cheese.

12. Serve warm and enjoy!

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/02/garlic-parmesan-breadsticks.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

DEVILED CHICKEN

This deviled chicken tastes awesome and it gets its great flavor from pantry staples.

Author: Judith Hannemann
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 50 mins
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 5 mins
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

5-6 bone-in skin on chicken thighs
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
1 tbs unsalted butter
2 tbs olive oil
2 tbs Dijon mustard
1 tbs maple syrup -OR- pancake syrup
4 tbs fresh or canned chicken broth
2 tbs finely chopped shallots
2 large garlic cloves, minced
4 tbs Panko bread crumbs
4 tbs finely chopped parsley, divided

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

2. Sprinkle the chicken legs with salt and pepper.

3. In a baking dish large enough to hold the chicken in one layer, melt the butter, and add the olive oil.

4. Add the chicken legs, and turn them in the butter mixture until well coated.

5. Place the chicken, skin side down, in the oven. Bake for 25 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, blend the mustard maple syrup and chicken broth in a small bowl with a whisk.

7. In another small bowl blend well the shallots, garlic and bread crumbs, plus 2 tablespoons parsley. Set aside.

8. Loosen the chicken from the pan with a fork or spatula. Then with a pastry brush, brush the chicken on both sides with the mustard mixture. Arrange the chicken skin side up, return them to the oven, and bake for 15 minutes more.

9. Sprinkle the chicken evenly with the shallot mixture. Reduce the heat to 400 degrees, and bake for 10 minutes longer or until lightly browned.

10. Sprinkle with the remaining parsley. Serve immediately.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/deviled-chicken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29

Healthier Meatloaf With Tomato Glaze

Meatloaf. Like tuna noodle casseroles and deviled eggs, meatloaf is one of life's ultimate comfort foods. This lightened up turkey and beef blended meatloaf keeps all the classic flavors intact but lightens its caloric load thanks to a few easy ingredient swaps no one will ever notice.

Author: Recipe from The Dude Diet cookbook by Serena Wolf.
SERVES: SERVES 6-8

Ingredients

½ cup uncooked quinoa, rinsed and drained
½ cup chicken broth or water
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
½ medium yellow onion, minced
½ red bell pepper, seeded and diced
2 garlic cloves, pressed or minced
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 pound 90 percent lean ground beef
1 pound 93 percent lean ground turkey (99 percent lean will be too dry)
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1½ teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes
¾ cup low-fat plain Greek yogurt
2 large eggs, lightly beaten

For the Glaze

¼ cup tomato paste
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1½ teaspoons apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon honey
3 tablespoons warm water

Instructions

1. Combine the quinoa and chicken broth in a small saucepan and bring to a boil. Lower to a simmer, cover the saucepan with a lid, and cook for 12-14 minutes or until all the liquid has been absorbed. Let the quinoa rest, covered for 5 minutes, then fluff for a fork. Set aside to cool slightly.

2. Preheat the oven to 350° F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil.

3. Heat the olive oil in a medium sauté pan over medium heat. Add the onion, bell pepper, and garlic and cook for 5 minutes or until the vegetables are very soft but not browned.

4. Stir in the tomato pate and cook for 1 minute, then transfer the veggie mixture to a large mixing bowl. Let cool.

5. While the veggies are cooling, whisk together all the ingredients for the glaze. Set the glaze aside.

6. Add the ground beef, turkey and cooked quinoa, Worcestershire, salt, red pepper flakes, yogurt, and eggs to the mixing bowl with the veggies. Mix everything together with your hands until just combined.

NOTE: Don't over mix or the meatloaf will be dry.

7. Dump the meat mixture onto the prepared baking sheet. It will be very soft and wet. Mold the meat with your hands into a 9 X 5-inch rectangular loaf. Spread half of the glaze evenly on top.

8. Bake for 45 minutes, top with the remaining glaze and bake for another 15 minutes or until the meatloaf is cooked through.

9. Let the meatloaf rest for 10 minutes. Slice into thick pieces and serve.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/healthier-meatloaf-tomato-glaze/

NOTE: The following recipe would go well with the "Deviled Chicken" recipe above.

Mashed Cauliflower With Parmesan and Chives

Cauliflower florets cooked in chicken broth and then pureed until smooth make a healthier and delicious alternative to butter and cream loaded mashed potatoes.

AUTHOR: Reprinted from The Dude Diet by Serena Wolf
SERVES: SERVES 4-6

Ingredients

2 small heads cauliflower, cored and leaves removed and cut into small florets
2 cups chicken broth
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
¼ cup chopped fresh chives
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. In a medium saucepan, combine the cauliflower and chicken broth and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to a simmer, cover with a lid, and cook for 15 to 20 minutes or until the cauliflower is tender, but not completely falling apart.

2. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the cauliflower to a food processor and puree until silky smooth.

3. Transfer to a bowl and stir in the Parmesan and chopped chives and season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper. Serve warm.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/mashed-cauliflower-parmesan-chives/

Mulligatawny Soup

My daughter in law introduced me to this soup and when I asked for the recipe she told me she'd gotten it from our other daughter in law so there's no doubt that great cooks think alike. After serving it for lunch today I realized I'd left out the cooked rice. It was delicious even without it.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrot
1 cup chopped onion
1 large clove garlic minced
2 large boneless skinless chicken breast cut into 1/2" cubes
1 1/2 teaspoon curry powder (or to taste)
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
3 whole cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon grated fresh or frozen ginger
1 1/2 cups canned diced tomatoes
6 cups chicken broth
1 teaspoon seasoned pepper (like Montreal steak spice)
1/2 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1 large Granny Smith apple peeled and chopped fine
1 cup unsweetened coconut milk 
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 cup cooked basmati rice

Directions

1. Over medium heat, melt butter and add olive oil to your large soup pot.

2. Cook onion, carrots and celery until they begin to soften.

3. Add garlic and cubed chicken and cook until chicken is almost done.

4. Add spices, tomatoes and chicken broth, salt and pepper and bring to a boil.

5. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 10-15 minutes.

6. Stir in apples and cook just until they begin to soften then

7. Add the parsley, rice, coconut milk and lemon juice and heat gently.

8. Serve.

Tip: Instead of adding raw rice to the soup during the cooking, I like to add rice that's already been cooked at the end so that it doesn't absorb the broth and over-thicken the soup.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/mulligatawny-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Spaghetti with Garlic-Shrimp and Broccoli

Accept oohs and ahhs when your family tastes this garlicky shrimp and broccoli pasta dish-and all for just 20 minutes in the kitchen.
.
Total Time: 20min.
6 servings, about 1-1/4 cups each

What You Need

1/2 lb. spaghetti, uncooked
4 cups small broccoli florets
1/2 cup KRAFT Tuscan House Italian Dressing
1 lb. uncooked deveined peeled large shrimp
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup KRAFT Grated Parmesan Cheese

Make It

1. Cook spaghetti in large saucepan as directed on package, omitting salt and adding broccoli to the boiling water for the last 2 min.

2. Meanwhile, heat dressing in large skillet on medium-high heat. Add shrimp and garlic; cook and stir 3 to 
4 min. or until shrimp turn pink.

3. Drain spaghetti mixture; return to pan.

4. Add shrimp mixture and cheese; mix lightly.

Special Extra; Add 1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper to the hot dressing along with the shrimp and garlic.

Variation: Prepare using thawed frozen cooked cleaned large shrimp, and reducing the cooking time for the shrimp and garlic to 2 to 3 min. or until the shrimp are heated through.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/spaghetti-garlic-shrimp-broccoli-143284.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-incree2-_-20170223-_-1008&cm_lm=29CC910D72DA1490AB7AE9C39DC601F3&bt_he=CE5D5BDC75C28A353A5C5E44BFB820115F91B0BDBC542051B0986A82E45A2DC6

CHIPOTLE MUSHROOM STUFFED SWEET POTATOES

Sweet potatoes are loaded with vitamins and fiber and they are really great baked, but even better stuffed with spicy mushrooms and cheese.

MIN DURATION
90 MIN COOK TIME
15 MINPREP TIME
6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

6 medium sweet potatoes (about 3 pounds), scrubbed
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil, divided, such as Colavita extra virgin olive oil
Juice of 1 lemon or lime
2 (6-ounce) containers button or cremini mushrooms, sliced
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, chopped (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil or 1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
½ teaspoon kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
2 cups frozen spinach or broccoli, thawed and chopped
1 cup white cheddar or Gouda cheese, shredded
Garnish: fresh cilantro leaves

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Prick potatoes all around with a fork and place on the prepared baking sheet.

3. Bake at 350°F for 1 hour or until fork tender.

4. With 15 minutes left, heat a large sauté pan over medium-high.

5. Add 2 tablespoons evoo and sauté mushrooms for 10 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.

6. Meanwhile, in a medium bowl combine lemon juice, garlic, chipotle, basil, cumin, chili powder, salt, pepper, and spinach or broccoli.

7. Add to browned mushrooms and stir until heated through.

8. Remove sweet potatoes from the oven, slice lengthwise to form a pocket and fill with mushroom mixture.

9. Sprinkle with shredded cheese and place back in the oven for 5 to 10 minutes more or until cheese is melted.

10. Serve with fresh cilantro.

NOTE: To save time, bake sweet potatoes 1 to 2 days ahead and store them wrapped in the refrigerator. When ready to serve, sauté and heat veggies, stuff potatoes, and heat in a 350°F oven for 10 minutes.105

Nutritional information per serving: 310 calories, 16 g fat, 19 mg cholesterol, 488 mg sodium, 34 g carbohydrates, 7 g fiber, 7 g sugar, 10 g protein

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chipotle-mushroom-stuffed-sweet-potatoes/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=fc884e1a1b-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_ROD_2.16.17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-fc884e1a1b-9794325


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cabbage Cups with Gingery Ground Turkey 
by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

If you think ground turkey is just for chili and burgers, we have some delicious news for you! Our recipe uses lean turkey to form the base of this fabulous finger food that's great as a party hors d'oeuvres or for lunch. The combination of soy sauce, ginger, scallions, jalapeno, and cilantro offers fantastic flavor and health-promoting phytonutrients. Served in crunchy, cancer-fighting cabbage cups and topped with peanuts, they're a treat to eat.

Author: Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness
Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients:

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 pound ground turkey (white meat only)
2 tablespoons less sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
2 scallions, thinly sliced
1 red jalapeño, halved lengthwise, seeded, and sliced into thin half moons
8 cabbage leaves
½ cup fresh cilantro sprigs
¼ cup (1 ounce) peanuts, chopped

Instructions:

1. In a medium skillet, heat the oil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the turkey and cook, stirring often, until no longer pink, 8 to 10 minutes.

3. Stir in the soy sauce and ginger to combine.

4. Then stir in the scallions and jalapeño.

5. Divide the turkey mixture among the cabbage leaves.

6. Top with cilantro and peanuts.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: 310 calories, 17 g total fat, 4 g saturated fat, 34 g protein, 5 g carbohydrate, 2 g dietary fiber, 2 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 145 mg cholesterol, 373 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2017/01/01/Cabbage-Cups-with-Gingery-Ground-Turkey.aspx

The sky is beginning to get dark and ominous. We are to have 60mph winds - possible tornadoes - this all according to the boys. We will see what happens. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 17th February, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-451217-1.html#10371766

Plenty of health issues this week.

*Marilyn* was out Thursday and came home to find DH on the floor. When the ambulance came his blood was very low and so was taken into the hospital. At one point in the hospital it was really high (known unstable diabetic)

*Gwen's* cousin is now starting to feel better having been commenced on the correct treatment. And Marianne is much better now - so good that she hopes to go to visit Gwen next time they catch up. Marianne's son Ben is stable - changing doctor as he may be able to get the needed kidney transplant sooner.

*Cindygecko* had carpel tunnel surgery on Tuesday so will need to delay knitting for her coming Great grandchild. Her hand has turned green - however it is meant to be so and will wear off in about a week. She has managed a little knitting since - but is taking it cautiously.

*Sugarsugar* has a good friend who has an aneurysm in her neck resulting in paralysis and as well they have found something in a lung requiring further investigation. Her GD Serena is unwell - UTI so is on antibiotics. Slowly improving.

*Sam's* GD Bailey is also unwell - may be mono. By the end of the week she was back to normal - unsure at this point whether it is mono but she sure doesn't look like she has it!

*Sassafras* had a colonoscopy Monday, will get results next Wednesday. *Teddy Bear* also had a colonoscopy this week - with results to follow as well.

Marla (*Poledra's* step mother) had an MRI which showed arthritis, bursitis and tendinitis in her shoulder - not the expected rotator cuff tear. So cortisone injections and no surgery.

*Sorlenna's* Bub was to have surgery Thursday but the anaesthesiologist didn't like the EKG so he is to have a stress test (booked for Monday I think it was) and surgery to be rescheduled.

*Marilyn* saw the foot doctor Thursday - he confirmed that her foot is a mess. Started talking surgery - with recovery times of maybe 1 1/2 years and maybe amputation. So Marilyn has decided not to take that route! So now to work out between them ways of managing the high levels of pain.

*Kate's* DB is now home - still needs the second angioplasty done but that can be done as day surgery. The funeral for her aunt had a low turnout but went well.

*Grandma sherry* has been MIA - needed to replace her laptop and now has been able to return.

*Gwen's* DD Hannah is going to Oxford late June until early August. And is then planning to delay graduation so she can take a place somewhere downunder later.

*Pammie* had a busy day Thursday without leaving home. Plumber came to fix up a leak, her new CPAP machine arrived and a leak in the pool filter was fixed.

PHOTOS
2 - *Rookie* - Save the Date for KAP (downloads)
6 - *Darowil * - Socks
13 - *Sassafras * - Desert greening up
14 - *Swedenme* - Baby top with numbers
22 - *Pacer* - Beginnings of Matthew's latest drawing
23 - *Tami* - Jim's wood carvings
25 - *Gagesmom* - Maxine baby cardigan jacket
29 - *Oneapril* - DD's newest bunny
30 - *Swedenme* - Baby boy set
32 - *Pacer* - Update on Matthew's drawing
43 - *Oneapril* - Tundra swans
44 - *Busyworkerbee* - Shelf storm cloud
47 - *Poledra* - Purple sweater
55 - *Swedenme* - Early rose / Birthday cake
56 - *Sorlenna* - Short poncho
67 - *Cindygecko * - Birthday knitting gifts
74 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Gottastitch & MissPam
77 - *Gwen * - Cmaliza's DGD, Naomi
79 - *Gwen* - More Naomi!
80 - *Cindygecko* - Selfie
82 - *Pacer* - Yarn bowl made by Matthew
88 - *Swedenme* - Bunny hat
95 - *Gagesmom* - Gift from Oneapril
100 - *Nanacaren* - Tranquilene
106 - *Poledra* - Progress on sweater
112 - *Lurker* - Gloves
115 - *Poledra* - Snow
125 - *Poledra* - More snow!
125 - *Gagesmom* - Baby vest
126 - *Nursenikki* - Green yarn
134 - *Swedenme* - Rejigged bunny hat
139 - *Gagesmom* - Vest & matching booties
141 - *Poledra* - Sweater just needing sleeves
142 - *Poledra* - Socks with toes!

RECIPES
20 - *Tami* - Cheddar Potato Soup
121 - *Gwen* - Gwen's creamy garlic mushroom chicken
121 - *Darowil* - Yummy meatballs

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 15, 37, 59, 81, 88 and 115 *

CRAFTS
2 - *Bonnie* - Blue rabbit hat (link)
31 - *Gwen * - Knitting chart maker (link)
33 - *Swedenme* - 'Scrap sweater for the little ones' pattern (link)
56 - *Bonnie* - Sassy Lace yarn / Free patterns
62 - *Poledra * - Camden sweater pattern (link)
65 - *Pacer* - Rock band with Bella's DS (link)
82 - *Sam * - Hat patterns (links)
82 - *Rookie* - Simply sock yarn (link)
107 - *Sam* - 8 free sock patterns (link)
109 - *Swedenme * - Blue rabbit hat pattern (link)
117 - *Sam * - Free knitting patterns for children (link)

OTHERS
8 - *Darowil* - Social network buttons (link)
12 - *Flyty1n * - Insoles (link)
16 - *Sam* - Ativan (link)
21 - *Rookie* - Froedert Hospital (link)
25 - *Sam* - Australian bricklayer's accident report
38 - *Flyty1n * - Clouds (link)
57 - *Lurker* - Funny
64 - *Sam* - 25 facts about US presidents (link)
71 - *Sam* - US Presidential assassination attempts (link)
76 - *Rookie* - Those who shouldn't drink green tea (link)
93 - *Lurker * - Man v woman funnies
100 - *Budasha* - Funnies
133 - *Darowil* - Lorikeets (link)
133 - *Sam* - Mrs Bradley mysteries (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some interesting ideas here, Sam, I've been meaning to try mashing Cauliflower, and the breadsticks would be a nice change.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the olive garden - an italian themed restaurant here has the best breadsticks. one of the items on their menu is unlimited soup, salad and breadsticks. i can make a meal on that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some interesting ideas here, Sam, I've been meaning to try mashing Cauliflower, and the breadsticks would be a nice change.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam and ladies, thanks as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the olive garden - an italian themed restaurant here has the best breadsticks. one of the items on their menu is unlimited soup, salad and breadsticks. i can make a meal on that. --- sam


Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Sam and ladies 
I have finally got a clean house again for how long is anyone's guess but they have all been put on warning that if they want to live like tramps I will drop them off at the nearest dump , Mishka's reply to that was shake fur everywhere again . Tomorrow I am going to tackle my wardrobe it needs doing I think I will find Lord Lucan in the back or there somewhere . That's how long it is since it was last cleaned out ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data. 

Hugs to all. 

Sadly, joining the sorrow chorus with the very sad news that my Dear Sister's MIL, who recently had a massive stroke and was on life support, has had her family switch it off. DD's FIL has opted to not have a funeral, simply a cremation without service so her remaining friends will have to hold their own wakes.

Off to Seniors to do their tile floor for them as both are now physically unable to do it. Will also be helping them move, maybe, I have offered to help but not had anyone accept. They are moving in with Dear Sister for financial reasons, both need the support. Hoping they can adjust to make this long term as it will be a positive for both and allow DS to keep house.

I figure things happen for a reason so now adjusting and moving on. Currently have no car, and will not unless major improvement in finances occurs, and am regearing crafts to more online sales. Will be returning to a Sunday market that, for a small extra cist supplies tables and is indoors so will not have to carry tables and pergola. This one I can do as I was recently gifted a tag-along bike trailer that will be getting put onto ebike, so can ride to next nearest train station (nearest has lifts which are too small and stairs that are too steep to climb with bike and trailer) to get to market. Only need to carry stock and bags and stuff. Will also be updating image with new custom card stock and labels, which I can do here at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you for another week, I've gotten dinner on the stove and a few things done but am just making progress on the first sleeve, they're worked in the round otherwise I would do them both at once. 
Just catching up on the last two pages of last week so figured I'd just comment here.



Swedenme said:


> Mishka is not that polite , she sits at the kitchen door watching me and as soon as I pick the plates up she runs and sits right next to my husband


LOLOL! She's not a dummy! And she knows who to go to for the forbidden goodies. lol



KateB said:


> It's not just the extra 30 minute drive, there are 5 or 6 big roundabouts to negotiate and much busier roads - I find I'm not used to busy roads any more!


Marla hates roundabouts, I don't mind them so much but they are hard when the traffic is heavy.



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That has been my reasoning- only thing I am concerned about is how bad onions and garlic are now supposed to be for them. He adores carrot, cabbage, thinks bananas are great- anything I'm eating, he wants.


Buster and Mocha love carrots and apples as well as most other veggies or fruits but if I have an apple or banana, I'd better be willing to share, they'd each eat a whole apple or banana if I'd let them, the two little ones think that the big guys are crazy. lol



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: always a good point to be at. I am working up the palm/thumb increase of the third green glove (am making two pair)


You're really moving along on those. Sometimes I think pair of mitts/gloves should come in threes so that when you misplace one you have a spare. lol



pammie1234 said:


> Bailey is the same. He can also count how many cups I give him. If I put 1 in his bowl he looks at me, wags his tail, and waits until I put the 2nd one in. I finally learned to not fill the cup all the way so he gets his 2 cups, but a lot less food. I hope he doesn't catch on!


I went to a smaller scoop and Buster has a bowl with little thingys in it to slow down his eating, otherwise he scarfs his food down so fast.



thewren said:


> Unfortunately i'm afraid it is true - and she has said so. she is going to be sorry eventually but by then it will be too late. --- sam


Does Bailee not plan to go to college? I wonder how she plans to support herself, especially since she doesn't like her family.



thewren said:


> it's about time he does something for her besides griping about the money she spends. --- sam


I thought the same thing but was trying to be nice. lolol

Okay, I think that is it, now to catch up on this week.

P.S.
The bobbles are really easy Sam, don't let them throw you. 
The sleeves are in the round, yes, I've done the button hole rows and I'm partway through my first decrease repeat. I'm going to put a thumb hole in the cuffs even though they aren't in the pattern, I measured her arms so I know about where to put them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam and summary ladies once again. Just looked in briefly on my way to bed. Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, so sorry finances low so you don't have car. Hope e-bike and cart work for you. Hope your DS can keep her house.
Sam, Margaret, Kate, thank you for starting our week.
I'm off sleep pattern too, so just got to library and did one load of laundry. Oh well, housework will get done for sure as I'm hosting knitting this coming Thursday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cabbage Cups with Gingery Ground Turkey
> by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors
> 
> If you think ground turkey is just for chili and burgers, we have some delicious news for you! Our recipe uses lean turkey to form the base of this fabulous finger food that's great as a party hors d'oeuvres or for lunch. The combination of soy sauce, ginger, scallions, jalapeno, and cilantro offers fantastic flavor and health-promoting phytonutrients. Served in crunchy, cancer-fighting cabbage cups and topped with peanuts, they're a treat to eat.
> ...


Those two girls are so totally different, do you ever wonder if they switched Bailee at birth in the hospital? lolol
A whole day in the gym is a long time, she definitely needs to take some crochet or something. 
Some interesting looking recipes there, will try the meatloaf I'm sure as well as the cauliflower. I used some riced cauliflower last weekend and David really liked it, so I need to order a ricer. 
If it gets that windy, I sure hope everyone stays safe and no damage to property or lives, 2 legged or 4.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


When you want a good storm, they peeter out and when you don't want one, they come in in spades, never fails, well almost never.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies
> I have finally got a clean house again for how long is anyone's guess but they have all been put on warning that if they want to live like tramps I will drop them off at the nearest dump , Mishka's reply to that was shake fur everywhere again . Tomorrow I am going to tackle my wardrobe it needs doing I think I will find Lord Lucan in the back or there somewhere . That's how long it is since it was last cleaned out ????


Mishka is so disrespectful. lolol!! I need to clean out my closet, it hasn't been more than 6-9 months since I did it last but it's a major mess.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

This week has flown by! Chef is out with a cold today, so we used caterers for lunch and had pizzas delivered for dinner tonight. The girls are ecstatic!!

This last week we had a flood in the kitchen, water in the guest bathroom and the pilot light went out on the hot water heater. But we have some great service people and today all is well. 

We were supposed to get a big storm (maybe it was coming from Kaye Jo in Wyoming) last night through tomorrow, but now the sun is shining and so far, no snow. I think it went south of us. I don't mind.

Thank you to Sam for the great start and to the summary queens. I kind of skipped around on last week's KTP and appreciated the order of the summary. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your DS MIL, and that you don't have your vehicle for the time being but when finances are tight, you can only do what you can do, hopefully things will pick up for you financially and you'll be able to have 4 wheels under you again. 
Hopefully the move will be a good one for all involved, I'm glad you have your own place now and won't have to move with them, you deserve some stability and privacy of your own. 
The bike trailer is a great idea, wonderful of whomever gifted it, hoping that the market stall does very well for you this year, it sounds like you have everything well figured out. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and thank you margaret and kate for the summaries and lists. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok now - kaye - sonja - anyone else that likes a challenge - you need to knit this sweater - you really do. for yourself of course. --- sam

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2017/02/24/tiny-stripes-cardigan-vest/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tiny%20Stripes%20Cardigan%20%2B%20Vest%20%7C%20T6&utm_content=A&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and quite reasonable - of course the glass of wine that i would have with it would add a little. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again thanks to those providing recipes and updates. Glad for the summaries.
Sam, you mentioned reading Miss Fischer murder mystery books. Do you know who the author is? I'd love to find these in book form. Kindly inform.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just marking my spot. My travel buddies are taking me out to dinner. Tomorrow going to DS's for Dex's birthday party. He will be 4!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as far as i know she wants to move to the Dominican Republic - get married - have babies - i think that is as far as she has gotten. personally - i don't think she will do it - she would not want tied down like that - too many things she wants to do. she leaves for Peru in june i think. the DR later in the summer. I think India is in the close future as soon as the finances allow. with bailee - one is never quite sure. i do worry about her a lot. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you for another week, I've gotten dinner on the stove and a few things done but am just making progress on the first sleeve, they're worked in the round otherwise I would do them both at once.
> Just catching up on the last two pages of last week so figured I'd just comment here.
> 
> I thought the same thing but was trying to be nice. lolol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the pits. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> When you want a good storm, they peeter out and when you don't want one, they come in in spades, never fails, well almost never.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when ya'll are done with yours will you come do mine. please. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Mishka is so disrespectful. lolol!! I need to clean out my closet, it hasn't been more than 6-9 months since I did it last but it's a major mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> This week has flown by! Chef is out with a cold today, so we used caterers for lunch and had pizzas delivered for dinner tonight. The girls are ecstatic!!
> 
> This last week we had a flood in the kitchen, water in the guest bathroom and the pilot light went out on the hot water heater. But we have some great service people and today all is well.
> 
> ...


Didn't they just redo somethings in your kitchen due to dishwasher flooding? I hope it wasn't too bad this time and that there is not much damage. What a week. 
I may have been, it definitely dumped some moisture, it's a gloopy mess here, there was water under the snow and I don't know if the water ever froze where it was a bit deep because today, it's snow over slush over water when I walked to the store. With the way the roads are, it's better to walk than drive, the City sold the snow plows in order to buy a helicopter, now what kind of sense does that make? 
Have a great week, and hope that you don't have anymore household emergencies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just marking my spot. My travel buddies are taking me out to dinner. Tomorrow going to DS's for Dex's birthday party. He will be 4!


Have fun! Happy Birthday to Dex!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are videos --- http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=miss+fisher+murder&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=178550579434&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14252294831682675470&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=kwd-36598281170&ref=pd_sl_82ff8t6h38_b

and these are the books --- http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=miss+fisher%27s+murder+mysteries+books&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Amiss+fisher%27s+murder+mysteries+books



flyty1n said:


> Once again thanks to those providing recipes and updates. Glad for the summaries.
> Sam, you mentioned reading Miss Fischer murder mystery books. Do you know who the author is? I'd love to find these in book form. Kindly inform.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they going to sell rides? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Didn't they just redo somethings in your kitchen due to dishwasher flooding? I hope it wasn't too bad this time and that there is not much damage. What a week.
> I may have been, it definitely dumped some moisture, it's a gloopy mess here, there was water under the snow and I don't know if the water ever froze where it was a bit deep because today, it's snow over slush over water when I walked to the store. With the way the roads are, it's better to walk than drive, the City sold the snow plows in order to buy a helicopter, now what kind of sense does that make?
> Have a great week, and hope that you don't have anymore household emergencies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> as far as i know she wants to move to the Dominican Republic - get married - have babies - i think that is as far as she has gotten. personally - i don't think she will do it - she would not want tied down like that - too many things she wants to do. she leaves for Peru in june i think. the DR later in the summer. I think India is in the close future as soon as the finances allow. with bailee - one is never quite sure. i do worry about her a lot. --- sam


Oh my, she really needs to think through the whole babies thing, I have a feeling that that won't work out exactly the way she thinks, her children will probably treat her the way she treats her momma. 
But the traveling is good for her, maybe she needs to think about the Peace Corps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that the pits. --- sam


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> when ya'll are done with yours will you come do mine. please. --- sam


I have to get around to doing mine first. lolol It might be quite a while with the way I'm going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should suggest that to her. but without some college i doubt she would be sent overseas which would be the only reason for her joining. that doesn't sound right - she loves helping people - she takes two or three extra suitcases with her when she goes to the DR - volley balls, things for the children to make - treats- the list is long. her heart is in the right place - she just needs some common sense to help guide her. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, she really needs to think through the whole babies thing, I have a feeling that that won't work out exactly the way she thinks, her children will probably treat her the way she treats her momma.
> But the traveling is good for her, maybe she needs to think about the Peace Corps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all that got the new Tea Party started and summarized!

Sam, re your comment about the labradoodle puppies, I wish you had kept one too. And Pammie I am totally in love with Gracie. She is such a loving, sweet, goofy puppy.o Sounds like your Bailey is too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should suggest that to her. but without some college i doubt she would be sent overseas which would be the only reason for her joining. that doesn't sound right - she loves helping people - she takes two or three extra suitcases with her when she goes to the DR - volley balls, things for the children to make - treats- the list is long. her heart is in the right place - she just needs some common sense to help guide her. --- sam


But definitely worth looking into, since that is really where her passion lies. Maybe that would encourage her to finish her education for a good reason. :sm24: 
It's just so funny that she's so different with the family than she is with others, but hopefully as she ages, she'll become as charitable to her family as she is towards strangers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 24 February '17
> 
> Alexis is home for the weekend - that is nice. I always enjoy having her around. She is working the weekend at the nursing home. She just broke up with her boyfriend of two years - and life goes on. We all liked Jake - but it just was not going to work. He has not had a job in the last two years and wasn't interested in looking for one. Duh!
> 
> ...


Too bad that Alexis and Jake have split but better now than later. Who knows, maybe Jake will get a job and they will get back together.

Strange that you have mulligatawny soup included. That's what I had for lunch. I'm sure it didn't have all the ingredients that you mentioned but still, it was tasty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start of the new week, Sam & ladies!

Condolences on the passing of DS's MIL. 

The doctor's office called and the stress test has been moved to Tuesday. Good thing I hadn't found a sub for my hours on Monday yet so was able to edit that. Now to hope I get coverage for Tuesday!

DD is off for her pet sitting weekend tomorrow morning.

I like that cardigan, Sam! I don't know if I'd knit it for myself but it's lovely.

I've got a pot of beans done and cornbread in the oven for supper. The cupboard's getting bare for meat, so thought I'd go with a staple comfort food. 

Tonight I *hope* working this troublesome shawl row the fourth time will iron it out for good! Then I can get back to my poncho. Joann's has the sweet roll yarns on sale and I am telling myself no, but I do keep going back and looking. Somebody slap my hand and keep me out of it! After all, I was just priding myself on getting the stash whittled down a bit AND got gifted several skeins a couple of weeks ago, plus I need to not spend money. I also need to finish these WIPs so I can get to making Susie something out of it since she was so kind to give it to me. I think I've decided what to make but will let it "cook" a bit longer while I finish this dadblamed pattern.

Off to check my cornbread. Hugs, blessings, and healing for all who need or want them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam how does she fund all these trips? Are they mission trips sponsored by church or what? Wonder if she has given any thought to how she will support her travels if she quits school much less support herself. Does she have to buy her own gas, car insurance, etc.? I sure hope she will find herself soon and realise how important family is to her life and starts appreciating them.

more


thewren said:


> as far as i know she wants to move to the Dominican Republic - get married - have babies - i think that is as far as she has gotten. personally - i don't think she will do it - she would not want tied down like that - too many things she wants to do. she leaves for Peru in june i think. the DR later in the summer. I think India is in the close future as soon as the finances allow. with bailee - one is never quite sure. i do worry about her a lot. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies
> I have finally got a clean house again for how long is anyone's guess but they have all been put on warning that if they want to live like tramps I will drop them off at the nearest dump , Mishka's reply to that was shake fur everywhere again . Tomorrow I am going to tackle my wardrobe it needs doing I think I will find Lord Lucan in the back or there somewhere . That's how long it is since it was last cleaned out ????


Do you think the Americans will remember that reference!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in line after Sam! please!


thewren said:


> when ya'll are done with yours will you come do mine. please. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


The ebike sounds a very good means of transport- sorry the car has gone though.
And even more sorry to hear of the death in the family.
Hope the crafting does well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you for another week, I've gotten dinner on the stove and a few things done but am just making progress on the first sleeve, they're worked in the round otherwise I would do them both at once.
> Just catching up on the last two pages of last week so figured I'd just comment here.
> 
> I thought the same thing but was trying to be nice. lolol
> ...


One of those impossible posts to reply to!
but thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I have ordered my first book.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Along time friend of mine did the peace corp. Much more difficult to get in than one would accept and having a college degree is a big plus, especially if going overseas. Also you don't necessarily get a whole lot of choice on where overseas either. My friend was in Malawi Africa for 3 years. Usual tour of duty is 2 years but her BF at the time joined and they agreed to him joining her there if she agreed to stay an additional year. They were married there. He is/was an architect and she a teacher.

Off to knit awhile. TTYL



thewren said:


> i should suggest that to her. but without some college i doubt she would be sent overseas which would be the only reason for her joining. that doesn't sound right - she loves helping people - she takes two or three extra suitcases with her when she goes to the DR - volley balls, things for the children to make - treats- the list is long. her heart is in the right place - she just needs some common sense to help guide her. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beans and cornbread sounds really good to me tonight. Perhaps I'll do that for tomorrow. Meats always get low towards the end of the month here.



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week, Sam & ladies!
> 
> Condolences on the passing of DS's MIL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not me.....but think I got the gist of how her closet is....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think the Americans will remember that reference!?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Stu started looking through the vast amount of photos then handed the job to me. So I made some piles, keepers, throw outs, some for 3 family and friends to have. Just took the throw outs to work for the recycling bin. It's been quite hilarious looking at all the crazy stuff we all got up to back in the day. 
Sam I'm liking the cauliflower recipe too, it's similar to a broccoli one I have, looks really yummy thank you. I'm still eating lightly until my stomach comes right, almost back to normal and feeling loads better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the great opening. Hasn't been a great day for me. Went to exercise class and came home with a splitting headache, neck ache and sore shoulder. I don't know what causes all this. I know that I can hear the bones cracking in my neck occasionally but I was very careful with my shoulder this time. Going to see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully will get some answers. I'm caught up so signing off for now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another week has passed. Seems to have flown by. But with Monday being Family day and there having been no school I guess that helps to make a short week. 

It rained and we had a bit of a thunderstorm tonight so the fog is gone. 

Thank you for the opening and recipes and of course a thank you to our summary queens. 

Cast on this afternoon for a pair of Monster longies for Warden. After they are done I will make a pair for Suraya. Then I should be done with them for a while. Hopefully. 

It has been foggy and miserable all day and I think that has helped my lazy mood. Hoping 8t will he better weather tomorrow. 

Off I go for now. Will work on the longies. Check in before bed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.
Good luck with the sales.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and quite reasonable - of course the glass of wine that i would have with it would add a little. lol --- sam


But would top off everything else!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not me.....but think I got the gist of how her closet is....LOL


He disappeared yoinks ago- suspected of murdering the nanny or the wife (forget exactly which now, and too lazy to google him) never been found.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


My condolences to your sister & family.
I hope all works out with your parents & sister moving in together.
I hope all goes well with the market, too bad your car gave up the ghost


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the great opening. Hasn't been a great day for me. Went to exercise class and came home with a splitting headache, neck ache and sore shoulder. I don't know what causes all this. I know that I can hear the bones cracking in my neck occasionally but I was very careful with my shoulder this time. Going to see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully will get some answers. I'm caught up so signing off for now.


That is not good Liz!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & summary queens, thanks so much for starting us off again. Where do the weeks go?

Sam, I hope Heidi can convince Bailee to stay in school. I don't thinks she has thought through the whole having babies thing, & how much work she will get herself & how tied down she will be. I think she will end up being an unhappy girl


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He disappeared yoinks ago- suspected of murdering the nanny or the wife (forget exactly which now, and too lazy to google him) never been found.


The nanny. Has not actually been seen since, though many supposed sightings. He was declared the murderer in abstencia if I remember correctly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week, Sam & ladies!
> 
> Condolences on the passing of DS's MIL.
> 
> ...


Hope you can easily find someone to cover on Tuesday, hopefully they won't change the dates around again. 
Beans are always good. 
Hope you can get the pattern worked out satisfactorily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I looked up Lord Lucan, got it, hopefully you won't find him with a lead pipe. :sm06: 

Yesterday I cut a 4 lb chuck roast in half and used half for Stroganoff and then tonight I made Carne Guisada with the other half, both came out so tender and yummy. 
I have to go dig through the freezer and find something for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of those impossible posts to reply to!
> but thanks Kaye Jo!


lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the great opening. Hasn't been a great day for me. Went to exercise class and came home with a splitting headache, neck ache and sore shoulder. I don't know what causes all this. I know that I can hear the bones cracking in my neck occasionally but I was very careful with my shoulder this time. Going to see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully will get some answers. I'm caught up so signing off for now.


Hope that you neck and shoulder stop hurting and that the doc can find out what the issue is. Hopefully surgery is not needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Stopping in to say hello. I'm keeping busy lately. I taught a friend how to knit yesterday. I started her with a dishcloth as dishes don't laugh at us if a mistake is made. She did quite well. She was so proud that she showed her husband and son what she is learning. She is only a year or so away from retirement so it would give her something to do instead of going crazy with being with her husband all the time. She had some knitted dishcloths that were falling apart so she is delighted to learn how to make them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. I'm keeping busy lately. I taught a friend how to knit yesterday. I started her with a dishcloth as dishes don't laugh at us if a mistake is made. She did quite well. She was so proud that she showed her husband and son what she is learning. She is only a year or so away from retirement so it would give her something to do instead of going crazy with being with her husband all the time. She had some knitted dishcloths that were falling apart so she is delighted to learn how to make them.


Great that you are teaching her to knit. I doesn't matter how old we get, learning something new and being successful is such a feeling of accomplishment and so good for us. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hoping your shoulder and neck are an easy fix and you feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you are teaching her to knit. I doesn't matter how old we get, learning something new and being successful is such a feeling of accomplishment and so good for us. :sm24:


I agree. She has some pain in her hands but she wore support gloves to help with that. I have her using short bamboo needles and donated cotton yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He disappeared yoinks ago- suspected of murdering the nanny or the wife (forget exactly which now, and too lazy to google him) never been found.


Ah, so it's like Americans say finding Jimmy Hoffa (labor leader who vanished and presumed murdered).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree. She has some pain in her hands but she wore support gloves to help with that. I have her using short bamboo needles and donated cotton yarn.


I know a few people who use the support gloves and say they really help. The bamboo seems to be pretty good on hands too, Marla likes them alot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, hope you come to rights soon.

I wonder if I should get some support gloves...I can't wear my brace and knit or crochet. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Liz, hope you come to rights soon.
> 
> I wonder if I should get some support gloves...I can't wear my brace and knit or crochet. Might be worth looking into.


Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, so it's like Americans say finding Jimmy Hoffa (labor leader who vanished and presumed murdered).


Of whom I have never ever heard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of whom I have never ever heard!!!!!!!!!!


He disappeared about 40 years ago, I think--doubt it would have made the news overseas. But then I hadn't heard of Lord Lucan, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He disappeared about 40 years ago, I think--doubt it would have made the news overseas. But then I hadn't heard of Lord Lucan, either.


I certainly had heard of Lord Lucan- it made headlines even though we were out here! And in those days there would not have been a lot of US news filtering through here- still a strong Commonwealth bias then.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam almost forgot it was Friday. Cauliflower sounds good to me as well. We've had record temps today but we are supposed to get wind and storms tonight twards morning and colder again I keep telling myself we will have lots of nice days ahead. We had a cookout tonight very nice. I'm heading to bed now will read more tomorrow.


thewren said:


> i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a good person Mary.


pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. I'm keeping busy lately. I taught a friend how to knit yesterday. I started her with a dishcloth as dishes don't laugh at us if a mistake is made. She did quite well. She was so proud that she showed her husband and son what she is learning. She is only a year or so away from retirement so it would give her something to do instead of going crazy with being with her husband all the time. She had some knitted dishcloths that were falling apart so she is delighted to learn how to make them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto. Pain like that is awful. Hope you get answers soon.


sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hoping your shoulder and neck are an easy fix and you feel better soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Once again thanks to those providing recipes and updates. Glad for the summaries.
> Sam, you mentioned reading Miss Fischer murder mystery books. Do you know who the author is? I'd love to find these in book form. Kindly inform.


The author is Kerry Greenwood. Enjoy!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I had cauliflower soup on the stove when I took a break and opened the new TP. The garlic breadsticks caught my eye so I cheated a lot and made a batch to go with the soup. They were so delicious. Thanks Sam. soup was good too. No recipe, just dump.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I am off to bed. ☺
Gage and I just called Greg to say Goodnight. 

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to all that got the new Tea Party started and summarized!
> 
> Sam, re your comment about the labradoodle puppies, I wish you had kept one too. And Pammie I am totally in love with Gracie. She is such a loving, sweet, goofy puppy.o Sounds like your Bailey is too.


He really is. I cannot believe how much I love him!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welp, my thumb is achy and my shoulders hurt too, but I *think* I have the pattern...I'm hoping for a big hallelujah, anyhow, once my fabulous (and patient!) tester goes through the revision. If I didn't like the way this thing turned out so much, I'd have ditched it. LOL

And I'm tired. But hoping I'm happy with it and hoping for sleep. For now it's a big whew getting through it once more anyhow.

I didn't have time to get to the poncho today, but that's how it goes. Time for tea, even though a bit late, then bed time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful time with my friends Bill and Scott. Trying to catch up so I won't be so far behind! Like that will happen when I miss a day! Full, but fun day tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night me lovelies. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she pays her auto insurance, her phone bill, her own gas - the car is in heidi's name as is alexis's - that way they get some discount in having all insurance in one account but the girls pay their share every month - they also pay their share of the cell phone bill - and buy their own cell phones. alexis works for starbucks and every other weekend at the nursing home. bailee has paid for all her trips - i think grandma helped with the first one since it really was a mission trip with a group - but she has paid for them all. she works almost every day at bob evans - makes good tips. and she is every bit as good at stretching a dollar as heidi is - which is a good thing. bailee does have many fine qualities - she is just her own worst enemy. --- sam
\


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam how does she fund all these trips? Are they mission trips sponsored by church or what? Wonder if she has given any thought to how she will support her travels if she quits school much less support herself. Does she have to buy her own gas, car insurance, etc.? I sure hope she will find herself soon and realise how important family is to her life and starts appreciating them.
> 
> more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us hope that he does not jump out and scare sonja or bump her on the head. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think the Americans will remember that reference!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is an ebike? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The ebike sounds a very good means of transport- sorry the car has gone though.
> And even more sorry to hear of the death in the family.
> Hope the crafting does well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> let us hope that he does not jump out and scare sonja or bump her on the head. --- sam


Sure hope not!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is an ebike? --- sam


Electric assisted bike. Push power with a small electric motor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

James Riddle "Jimmy" Hoffa was an American labor union leader and author who served as the President of the International Brotherhood of Teamsters union from 1958 until 1971. He vanished in late July 1975, at age 62



Lurker 2 said:


> Of whom I have never ever heard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> James Riddle "Jimmy" Hoffa was an American labor union leader and author who served as the President of the International Brotherhood of Teamsters union from 1958 until 1971. He vanished in late July 1975, at age 62


Curious to know what Teamsters are? Sounds like horse teams, or possibly bullock if you went far enough back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Once again thanks to those providing recipes and updates. Glad for the summaries.
> Sam, you mentioned reading Miss Fischer murder mystery books. Do you know who the author is? I'd love to find these in book form. Kindly inform.


Kerry Greenwood-I know I'm not Sam but I had an ebook from the library on my phone sitting right next to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they going to sell rides? --- sam


And then can use the money to buy more snow plows. Mind you I suspect they would need a huge number of rides to pay for a snow plow


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welp, my thumb is achy and my shoulders hurt too, but I *think* I have the pattern...I'm hoping for a big hallelujah, anyhow, once my fabulous (and patient!) tester goes through the revision. If I didn't like the way this thing turned out so much, I'd have ditched it. LOL
> 
> And I'm tired. But hoping I'm happy with it and hoping for sleep. For now it's a big whew getting through it once more anyhow.
> 
> I didn't have time to get to the poncho today, but that's how it goes. Time for tea, even though a bit late, then bed time.


hopefully all that work has been worth it for you. That row hasn't wanted to come has it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> she pays her auto insurance, her phone bill, her own gas - the car is in heidi's name as is alexis's - that way they get some discount in having all insurance in one account but the girls pay their share every month - they also pay their share of the cell phone bill - and buy their own cell phones. alexis works for starbucks and every other weekend at the nursing home. bailee has paid for all her trips - i think grandma helped with the first one since it really was a mission trip with a group - but she has paid for them all. she works almost every day at bob evans - makes good tips. and she is every bit as good at stretching a dollar as heidi is - which is a good thing. bailee does have many fine qualities - she is just her own worst enemy. --- sam
> \


In that case it may not be so bad if she leaves school. Here anyway they are so many ways to get into university now and school results are irrelevant after 3 years anyway.
Sounds like she would do things and not just hang round expecting to be supported. Give her time to mature and decide what she really does want to do with herself. And to realize that to do what she currently wants to do longterm requires knowledge beforehand to do an effective job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know what Teamsters are? Sounds like horse teams, or possibly bullock if you went far enough back
> 
> .[/https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Brotherhood_of_Teamstersb


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to know what Teamsters are? Sounds like horse teams, or possibly bullock if you went far enough back
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences to your sister & family.
> I hope all works out with your parents & sister moving in together.
> I hope all goes well with the market, too bad your car gave up the ghost


Oh dear, time to clarify, car is going great guns, it is the finances needed to run it legally on road that gave given up the ghost. Gave it back to Seniors after DSF put his own off the road through stupidity, he then wanted to use ebike but has a bad history of injury after coming off 2 wheels, powered or not. It is safer for me to use 2 wheels than him


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. I'm keeping busy lately. I taught a friend how to knit yesterday. I started her with a dishcloth as dishes don't laugh at us if a mistake is made. She did quite well. She was so proud that she showed her husband and son what she is learning. She is only a year or so away from retirement so it would give her something to do instead of going crazy with being with her husband all the time. She had some knitted dishcloths that were falling apart so she is delighted to learn how to make them.


Making a stack for market stall, for when we return in late April, fun to make


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

,


thewren said:


> what is an ebike? --- sam


Push bike that is electric powered by a lithium battery. Has a small electric motor on 1 axle, usually front wheel hub.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Too bad that Alexis and Jake have split but better now than later. Who knows, maybe Jake will get a job and they will get back together.
> 
> Strange that you have mulligatawny soup included. That's what I had for lunch. I'm sure it didn't have all the ingredients that you mentioned but still, it was tasty.


Had to go back and take another look as only the cabbage cups with gingery ground turkey recipe showed up for me last night thought there was something funny with Sam 's post , it's all there this morning .going to try the mulligatawny soup as it's husbands favourite


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The International Brotherhood of Teamsters (IBT) is a labor union in the United States and Canada. Formed in 1903 by the merger of several local and regional locals of teamsters, the union now represents a diverse membership of blue-collar and professional workers in both the public and private sectors. The union had approximately 1.3 million members in 2013.[1] Formerly known as the International Brotherhood of Teamsters, Chauffeurs, Warehousemen and Helpers of America, the IBT is a member of the Change to Win Federation and Canadian Labour Congress.



Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know what Teamsters are? Sounds like horse teams, or possibly bullock if you went far enough back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know off the top of my head - i had to look it up. --- sam



darowil said:


> Kerry Greenwood-I know I'm not Sam but I had an ebook from the library on my phone sitting right next to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think the Americans will remember that reference!?


Not sure , there has just been a TV programme on here about him that's what made me think of him ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure why they needed a helicopter - maybe kaye will have to do some research. they get snow - you would think they needed the snow plow more. one of the mayors in seattle did not get reelected because of his poor showing during one of seattle's rare heavy snow fall - maybe six inches. but then it is fairly hilly in seattle. --- sam



darowil said:


> And then can use the money to buy more snow plows. Mind you I suspect they would need a huge number of rides to pay for a snow plow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just love her and pray for the best. there are times when i don't like her very much but i never stop loving her. --- sam



darowil said:


> In that case it may not be so bad if she leaves school. Here anyway they are so many ways to get into university now and school results are irrelevant after 3 years anyway.
> Sounds like she would do things and not just hang round expecting to be supported. Give her time to mature and decide what she really does want to do with herself. And to realize that to do what she currently wants to do longterm requires knowledge beforehand to do an effective job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, so it's like Americans say finding Jimmy Hoffa (labor leader who vanished and presumed murdered).


Yes exactly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> He disappeared about 40 years ago, I think--doubt it would have made the news overseas. But then I hadn't heard of Lord Lucan, either.


And I have heard of both can you tell I like history and mysteries


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the great opening. Hasn't been a great day for me. Went to exercise class and came home with a splitting headache, neck ache and sore shoulder. I don't know what causes all this. I know that I can hear the bones cracking in my neck occasionally but I was very careful with my shoulder this time. Going to see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully will get some answers. I'm caught up so signing off for now.


Hope you are getting a good night's sleep Liz and wake up feeling better 
Hopefully you will get some answers when you go to the doctor's


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> let us hope that he does not jump out and scare sonja or bump her on the head. --- sam


Maybe not would be a good excuse not to do it ????
Every time I slide the door open scarves or socks fall on my head shoes are odd and I can't find any thing I want.Really need to do it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
Trying to post a cute picture from the web. 
Yeah it worked!
The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just love her and pray for the best. there are times when i don't like her very much but i never stop loving her. --- sam


Thats all you can do- though you sure want to do more for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, we are up to page 8 already. Just checking in. I have been catching up on the end of last week, very chatty! Not complaining mind you, I love it when everyone joins in and we are so chatty! :sm11: 

I havent read anything yet on this TP as yet. Serena is more "herself" again today and slept all night last night. Yay. DD and her were here for a little while today and Serena helped me scoop up loads of leaves that seem to always blow into my driveway. We collected quite a pile and she had fun jumping on the pile... crunch crunch LOL. So funny... I said thankyou so much for helping me scoop and she says "you're welcome" in the cutest voice. Aaww. 

I am half watching Jersey Boys on TV while I am catching up. Love this movie. And absolutely loved the live show of it when they were here few years ago.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> The author is Kerry Greenwood. Enjoy!


Thanks for the info. I have just ordered several ebooks and will much love reading them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


 :sm25: LOL. Sorry you didnt get your storm.

Oh and yes we did have Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries on air here. A few years ago though. I dont think it is currently on at the moment though but it will back I am sure and it is probably on our Netflix.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Sam and ladies, thanks as always.


From me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about your DS MIL, and that you don't have your vehicle for the time being but when finances are tight, you can only do what you can do, hopefully things will pick up for you financially and you'll be able to have 4 wheels under you again.
> Hopefully the move will be a good one for all involved, I'm glad you have your own place now and won't have to move with them, you deserve some stability and privacy of your own.
> The bike trailer is a great idea, wonderful of whomever gifted it, hoping that the market stall does very well for you this year, it sounds like you have everything well figured out. :sm24:


And ditto to all the above from me too Heather. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, she really needs to think through the whole babies thing, I have a feeling that that won't work out exactly the way she thinks, her children will probably treat her the way she treats her momma.
> But the traveling is good for her, maybe she needs to think about the Peace Corps.


RE Bailey.... I agree. I hope things all work out for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to know what Teamsters are? Sounds like horse teams, or possibly bullock if you went far enough back
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> The International Brotherhood of Teamsters (IBT) is a labor union in the United States and Canada. Formed in 1903 by the merger of several local and regional locals of teamsters, the union now represents a diverse membership of blue-collar and professional workers in both the public and private sectors. The union had approximately 1.3 million members in 2013.[1] Formerly known as the International Brotherhood of Teamsters, Chauffeurs, Warehousemen and Helpers of America, the IBT is a member of the Change to Win Federation and Canadian Labour Congress.


 :sm24: So chances are, given the date that they would have had horse teams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure , there has just been a TV programme on here about him that's what made me think of him ????


Ah! I don't think it has been aired here- Fan probably knows better than me on that one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Pam hope you have a lovely day ????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

* Happy Birthday Pammie*

also going way back *Althea* who lives in Adelaide and used to join in in Dave's day has her birthday. Would you wish her well from me, when you meet up, please, Margaret.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


Aaaw how cute is that! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday Pammie*
> 
> also going way back *Althea* who lives in Adelaide and used to join in in Dave's day has her birthday. Would you wish her well from me, when you meet up, please, Margaret.


Happy Birthday Pammie.
Will do- saw her Thursday. Sh eis going out to lunch with family tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Pammie, Althea and (belatedly) PurpleFi!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice opening, Sam. I love Muligatawny soup! I think it is so great you are such a part of your grandchildren ' s lives...such a gift for them. I so hope you can convince Bailee to finish school...she is so close. Maybe explain to her that people that she may want to help will benefit from the more skills she has. It is such a challenge being young!
Thank you, summary ladies!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


I hope you get your big storm soon, Sam! It sure looks as if one is headed our way!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies
> I have finally got a clean house again for how long is anyone's guess but they have all been put on warning that if they want to live like tramps I will drop them off at the nearest dump , Mishka's reply to that was shake fur everywhere again . Tomorrow I am going to tackle my wardrobe it needs doing I think I will find Lord Lucan  in the back or there somewhere . That's how long it is since it was last cleaned out ????


It is always nice to have a clean house! (I had to look up Lord Lucan...what a story! So he has never been found to this day? He would be pretty old by now.)


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great start and recipes, Sam. Have some shrimp in the freezer so will try spaghetti, shrimp and broccoli recipe tonight.
Thanks to the summary ladies as well.
The ebike and cart sound like a way for you to continue going to craft market while leaving car for DSF. Hope living arrangements work out for DM, DSF and DS.
Went to not-so local yarn store yesterday and got pins and wires to properly block my projects. I did leave without any yarn as I am still sorting present stash for upcoming destash sale.
Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi, I am back. Wow missed much not having data.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss, busyworkerbee. It sounds as if you have your market plan in place. I hope you sell out!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! Thank you for another week, I've gotten dinner on the stove and a few things done but am just making progress on the first sleeve, they're worked in the round otherwise I would do them both at once.
> Just catching up on the last two pages of last week so figured I'd just comment here.
> 
> I thought the same thing but was trying to be nice. lolol
> ...


Kaye your sweater is beautiful! And how did you put all those quotes and replies in one post?? I am so un-techi!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> This week has flown by! Chef is out with a cold today, so we used caterers for lunch and had pizzas delivered for dinner tonight. The girls are ecstatic!!
> 
> This last week we had a flood in the kitchen, water in the guest bathroom and the pilot light went out on the hot water heater. But we have some great service people and today all is well.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Water in the beautifully renovated house! So sorry!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think the Americans will remember that reference!?


Julie, I had never heard of Lord Lucan, but I looked him up. What a story...any news on how his children turned out, after all these years?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the great opening. Hasn't been a great day for me. Went to exercise class and came home with a splitting headache, neck ache and sore shoulder. I don't know what causes all this. I know that I can hear the bones cracking in my neck occasionally but I was very careful with my shoulder this time. Going to see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully will get some answers. I'm caught up so signing off for now.


I hope your pain eases, Liz, and the Dr can offer you some relief.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> I had cauliflower soup on the stove when I took a break and opened the new TP. The garlic breadsticks caught my eye so I cheated a lot and made a batch to go with the soup. They were so delicious. Thanks Sam. soup was good too. No recipe, just dump.


Sounds delicious!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And I have heard of both can you tell I like history and mysteries


Same for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> James Riddle "Jimmy" Hoffa was an American labor union leader and author who served as the President of the International Brotherhood of Teamsters union from 1958 until 1971. He vanished in late July 1975, at age 62


I have a college friend who swears Jimmy is in the Hazelton River in PA. Ya' never know....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


That is a very cute pic - thanks for sharing!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, we are up to page 8 already. Just checking in. I have been catching up on the end of last week, very chatty! Not complaining mind you, I love it when everyone joins in and we are so chatty! :sm11:
> 
> I havent read anything yet on this TP as yet. Serena is more "herself" again today and slept all night last night. Yay. DD and her were here for a little while today and Serena helped me scoop up loads of leaves that seem to always blow into my driveway. We collected quite a pile and she had fun jumping on the pile... crunch crunch LOL. So funny... I said thankyou so much for helping me scoop and she says "you're welcome" in the cutest voice. Aaww.
> 
> I am half watching Jersey Boys on TV while I am catching up. Love this movie. And absolutely loved the live show of it when they were here few years ago.


Yay indeed! Glad Serena is better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Pammie! Have a terrific day! !


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I have heard of both can you tell I like history and mysteries


I do as well so that will be a new story for me to read! :sm04:

Miss Fisher has been on here, and we've watched a couple. The 20s is one of the most interesting decades to me, and I love the fashions!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

* Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I have a college friend who swears Jimmy is in the Hazelton River in PA. Ya' never know....


Along with Elvis ????and maybe Lord Lucan as he wasn't in my closet


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> hopefully all that work has been worth it for you. That row hasn't wanted to come has it?


I've worked the section four times but managed to write it down wrong at least three! I'm sure it's that my mind has been elsewhere. Trying to focus is hard these days. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She does sound like a good soul for sure Sam. I know you worry about her tremendously. I figured Heidi and Gary would be raising the girls to be responsible and independent by having them pay their share of things. My questions probably came off sounding different and certainly was not intended that way. As caring as Bailey is to those outside the family I am betting she will change as she matures even more. I mean, how many young folks now days work so hard and are involved in helping others as she does on the mission trips? There is a good and caring soul inside that girl.


thewren said:


> she pays her auto insurance, her phone bill, her own gas - the car is in heidi's name as is alexis's - that way they get some discount in having all insurance in one account but the girls pay their share every month - they also pay their share of the cell phone bill - and buy their own cell phones. alexis works for starbucks and every other weekend at the nursing home. bailee has paid for all her trips - i think grandma helped with the first one since it really was a mission trip with a group - but she has paid for them all. she works almost every day at bob evans - makes good tips. and she is every bit as good at stretching a dollar as heidi is - which is a good thing. bailee does have many fine qualities - she is just her own worst enemy. --- sam
> \


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This picture put a smile on my face. So cute!


darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Pammie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> ok now - kaye - sonja - anyone else that likes a challenge - you need to knit this sweater - you really do. for yourself of course. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2017/02/24/tiny-stripes-cardigan-vest/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tiny%20Stripes%20Cardigan%20%2B%20Vest%20%7C%20T6&utm_content=A&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Knowing the price of their yarn I don't think I could bring myself to cut it! I'm still working on the sweater with the yarn that I bought from them last year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


He should be a team mascot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bonnie can you edit your original one?- no b on the end!


Sorry, not sure how I managed that???? Too late to edit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, time to clarify, car is going great guns, it is the finances needed to run it legally on road that gave given up the ghost. Gave it back to Seniors after DSF put his own off the road through stupidity, he then wanted to use ebike but has a bad history of injury after coming off 2 wheels, powered or not. It is safer for me to use 2 wheels than him


Sorry I mis read & also that finances are so tight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I had never heard of Lord Lucan, but I looked him up. What a story...any news on how his children turned out, after all these years?


Don't hear much about them these days but I think there was a court case only in the last year or so in which he was officially declared dead so the his son could now legally inherit the title.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go back and take another look as only the cabbage cups with gingery ground turkey recipe showed up for me last night thought there was something funny with Sam 's post , it's all there this morning .going to try the mulligatawny soup as it's husbands favourite


It did that to me also but I just thought it was our poor internet service. It's been driving me crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pammie. I hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm25: LOL. Sorry you didnt get your storm.
> 
> Oh and yes we did have Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries on air here. A few years ago though. I dont think it is currently on at the moment though but it will back I am sure and it is probably on our Netflix.


I've not heard of that one here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they going to sell rides? --- sam


LOL! I don't know what they were thinking, well, I know they were figuring they could lifeflight people to Scottsbluff or Cheyenne faster than an ambulance, and not have to wait for them to dispatch theirs to us, but really, I don't think they've needed to use it yet. With the weather we had, if someone had had a horrible accident on the unplowed roads, they wouldn't have been able to fly them out anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she pays her auto insurance, her phone bill, her own gas - the car is in heidi's name as is alexis's - that way they get some discount in having all insurance in one account but the girls pay their share every month - they also pay their share of the cell phone bill - and buy their own cell phones. alexis works for starbucks and every other weekend at the nursing home. bailee has paid for all her trips - i think grandma helped with the first one since it really was a mission trip with a group - but she has paid for them all. she works almost every day at bob evans - makes good tips. and she is every bit as good at stretching a dollar as heidi is - which is a good thing. bailee does have many fine qualities - she is just her own worst enemy. --- sam
> \


Wow, that's really impressive, I thought I remembered you saying before that she paid her own way, but the girls really have a good work ethic and sense of responsibility, that's really good, you don't see that so much anymore in kids Bailee's age, at least I haven't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And then can use the money to buy more snow plows. Mind you I suspect they would need a huge number of rides to pay for a snow plow


LOL!

Well, I'm off to go with Marla and Christopher, they have the owners class for the sewing machines they got for Christmas, don't really know why I have to go with, but go I will. See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's really impressive, I thought I remembered you saying before that she paid her own way, but the girls really have a good work ethic and sense of responsibility, that's really good, you don't see that so much anymore in kids Bailee's age, at least I haven't.


Very true! Seems most teenagers want to spend their free time on video games or in front of the tv. 
I know my youngest was just New of the few in his class who worked during high school


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Pammie, hope it's a great ne.

Liz, hope you are feeling better today

Marilyn, a flood in your newly renovated house doesn't sound good, hope there wasn't too much damage.

I haven't heard of Lord Lucan before but definitely know the story of Jimmy Hoffa.

Well, I'm caught up here, better get something done today as I wasn't very productive yesterday. I did clean my house but spent the afternoon in town, got a hair cut & then went for coffee with friends. 
I defrosted 2 big heads of Cabbage to do my roaster oven full of Cabbage rolls today. I do them in the electric roaster & then divide into meal sized foil pans & freeze & we just used the last pan from the last batch. I need to do some more pies too, we don't eat a lot of them but it's sure nice to have them sitting there.
My garden seeds came in the mail yesterday, I need to sort them out as 3 of us ordered together to get the big order bonus of 10% off & also split the shipping, silly for each of us to pay $9 for shipping

I was reading the news last night & came across this. Makes me so mad & we wonder why the crime rate is skyrocketing in our province.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/drunk-driver-who-killed-family-of-4-moved-to-healing-lodge-after-serving-1-month-1.3300680


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie.
> Will do- saw her Thursday. Sh eis going out to lunch with family tomorrow (Sunday).


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I had never heard of Lord Lucan, but I looked him up. What a story...any news on how his children turned out, after all these years?


We don't get that sort of inside news from Britain nowadays- it is very noticeable that we have a lot based on the US now. Probably market driven. Mind you frequently I watch only half of the news broadcast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Along with Elvis ????and maybe Lord Lucan as he wasn't in my closet


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: lol! Glad you got to the back of it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: lol! Glad you got to the back of it!


Didn't happen to find Narnia at the back your closet, did you Sonja??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Didn't happen to find Narnia at the back your closet, did you Sonja??


Wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


Good one Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations to Aussie team, cute goat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Didn't happen to find Narnia at the back your closet, did you Sonja??


I wish I loved them books and the films wish they had made more of them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, Happy Birthday, have a special day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just back from the vets with Molly beagle. We are well controlled with bl gluc 125 and weight stable at 46.6 pounds. A suggestion, from my vet about overweight dogs. Be sure to have the dog's thyroid checked. Very often that is the case and starving the animal with less food will not reduce weight like a thyroid supplement will. She also reminded me that there is no people food, only veggie is green beans, as carrots, corn and peas are very high in carbs and do not sit well with dogs. Already Molly does not get any people food except a few green beans with our Sunday meal. We, the vet and I, are both very happy that Molly seems to be becoming stable. Had to share the good news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....and I've had those ideas a time or two! LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope that you neck and shoulder stop hurting and that the doc can find out what the issue is. Hopefully surgery is not needed.


I hope you're right but the shoulder is getting progressively worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in to say hello. I'm keeping busy lately. I taught a friend how to knit yesterday. I started her with a dishcloth as dishes don't laugh at us if a mistake is made. She did quite well. She was so proud that she showed her husband and son what she is learning. She is only a year or so away from retirement so it would give her something to do instead of going crazy with being with her husband all the time. She had some knitted dishcloths that were falling apart so she is delighted to learn how to make them.


How nice that you taught a friend how to knit. She might become a knitting ninja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hoping your shoulder and neck are an easy fix and you feel better soon.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not good Liz!


No, but hopefully the dr. will be able to do something for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got this sale from Tuesday Morning in my email and went and got the cherry woodtone wall/door mounted craft cabinet. (comes in cherry, black, or white) DH just put it up for me. (Our anniversary is Monday). Anyway, thought I'd show some of you that can get to a Tuesday Morning store as it is a good buy for sure and so far (currently loading the cabinet) I really like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> she pays her auto insurance, her phone bill, her own gas - the car is in heidi's name as is alexis's - that way they get some discount in having all insurance in one account but the girls pay their share every month - they also pay their share of the cell phone bill - and buy their own cell phones. alexis works for starbucks and every other weekend at the nursing home. bailee has paid for all her trips - i think grandma helped with the first one since it really was a mission trip with a group - but she has paid for them all. she works almost every day at bob evans - makes good tips. and she is every bit as good at stretching a dollar as heidi is - which is a good thing. bailee does have many fine qualities - she is just her own worst enemy. --- sam
> \


She does sound like she's financially responsible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are getting a good night's sleep Liz and wake up feeling better
> Hopefully you will get some answers when you go to the doctor's


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


That is so cute, and the goat doesn't seem to mind being clad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope your pain eases, Liz, and the Dr can offer you some relief.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pammie. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just back from the vets with Molly beagle. We are well controlled with bl gluc 125 and weight stable at 46.6 pounds. A suggestion, from my vet about overweight dogs. Be sure to have the dog's thyroid checked. Very often that is the case and starving the animal with less food will not reduce weight like a thyroid supplement will. She also reminded me that there is no people food, only veggie is green beans, as carrots, corn and peas are very high in carbs and do not sit well with dogs. Already Molly does not get any people food except a few green beans with our Sunday meal. We, the vet and I, are both very happy that Molly seems to be becoming stable. Had to share the good news.


Thanks for that info--no more carrots for Candy. Glad that Molly is doing better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this sale from Tuesday Morning in my email and went and got the cherry woodtone wall/door mounted craft cabinet. (comes in cherry, black, or white) DH just put it up for me. (Our anniversary is Monday). Anyway, thought I'd show some of you that can get to a Tuesday Morning store as it is a good buy for sure and so far (currently loading the cabinet) I really like it.


That's a good buy and looks so functional.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?

I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all

of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Sharon in VB! Have asked about you hoping you were doing well. RookieRetiree is organizing the KAP this year and is on a trip this weekend so probably won't be responding for a few days. The KAP is June 9-11. That is about all I know except we are staying at the Hampton Inn again. Rookie has asked folks to PM her for registration forms though they are not being sent out yet..


vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45pm and it is a cold one out there. Had Deuce out earlier and there were some snowflakes falling. 

Greg came by this morning at 9:45. I had done some laundry for him. He came to pick it up and we had a good talk. My neighbor stopped and chatted with us for a bit. She gave us some food for thought. Gage called his dad after he left and they had a good chat too. Greg was in tears. I think it did his heart some good to hear from Gage that he doesn't hate him and is not mad at him and he loves him. He said Dad I am just confused and need a break. Gage and Greg were both in tears when they hung up. Made my heart smile that they had this happen today. 

Gage and I are going to make cookies today.

Will check in later.????


Happy birthday Pammie????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, but hopefully the dr. will be able to do something for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this sale from Tuesday Morning in my email and went and got the cherry woodtone wall/door mounted craft cabinet. (comes in cherry, black, or white) DH just put it up for me. (Our anniversary is Monday). Anyway, thought I'd show some of you that can get to a Tuesday Morning store as it is a good buy for sure and so far (currently loading the cabinet) I really like it.


Looks good Gwen- my latest purchase is some ChiaoGoo red lace cables, and a pair of short bamboo tips in a size I am using frequently, plus a few more stitch markers. Also paying off the Alpaca for my Waterlily Jacket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info--no more carrots for Candy. Glad that Molly is doing better.


There seems to be a difference of opinion on the carrot, I was reading that they are good for cleaning the dog's teeth, that report was recommending Carrots and Blueberries, are the ones I remember.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on the knitted poncho and am going to try an experiment to make it longer...others may be knitting ninja but I think I'm more of a mad scientist! LOL


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't know if we are going to have a storm or not - the sky is beginning to clear up and the dark clouds are blowing away. harumpf - i was hoping for a good storm. --- sam


We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.

Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


Hello! and welcome, I believe it is the first time you have posted here. I remember Gwen telling us of the tornado damage in Georgia. So tell us more of yourself, and your craft work!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> the olive garden - an italian themed restaurant here has the best breadsticks. one of the items on their menu is unlimited soup, salad and breadsticks. i can make a meal on that. --- sam


I like the breadsticks but find them a bit salty..there salad is a nice addition..We have always been satisfied with their menu offerings...


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pammie!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Pammie!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, I'm off to go with Marla and Christopher, they have the owners class for the sewing machines they got for Christmas, don't really know why I have to go with, but go I will. See you all later.


Well 3 brains might remember everything that is said between them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Didn't happen to find Narnia at the back your closet, did you Sonja??


What fun that would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


Won't show my nephew- he might put it into action (not that I've seen anything to indicate he would). But for a 13 year old boy I'm sure it would be irresistible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, my initial reaction to the first idea for making it longer is that I'm not wild about it! So I will put it in time out while we go for lunch and look again when I get back. I do have another idea...but that will require frogging and additional writing for extra rounds. Still, it might be well worth it. I'll find out!

Hope all are warm or cool as needed and having a good day or night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just back from the vets with Molly beagle. We are well controlled with bl gluc 125 and weight stable at 46.6 pounds. A suggestion, from my vet about overweight dogs. Be sure to have the dog's thyroid checked. Very often that is the case and starving the animal with less food will not reduce weight like a thyroid supplement will. She also reminded me that there is no people food, only veggie is green beans, as carrots, corn and peas are very high in carbs and do not sit well with dogs. Already Molly does not get any people food except a few green beans with our Sunday meal. We, the vet and I, are both very happy that Molly seems to be becoming stable. Had to share the good news.


That is good news indeed.
And interesting for those with dogs. makes sense- wild dogs wouldn't eat those things I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heading out to Victor Harbor for a few days. Will be on on and off- but as Elizabeth will be there I won't be able to drape the cord across the floor like I have been doing there!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


Nice to have you drop in, Sharon! I hope every day is better than the last! I am glad you are planning a trip.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working on the knitted poncho and am going to try an experiment to make it longer...others may be knitting ninja but I think I'm more of a mad scientist! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


Glad to have you join us, lkb850! And I am glad you weathered the storms...they sound frightening.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checking in to mark where I have read to! Busy day today with all 4 grandsons with us. Tomorrow will be even more manic as we are hosting a joint birthday party for youngest grandson (whose birthday was actually on 5th February) and daughter who had her birthday on Friday. There will be 18 of us in total, so I am just doing a buffet, keeping the cooking to a minimum. As far as knitting goes, I have almost finished the shawl for expected great-nephew. Apparently, there is a baby shower on 5th March, so I need to get it finished and posted off to my sister before then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lkb850, storms sound serious, glad you are okay. Welcome, stop by often.
Maya and I had 45 minute walk and fed carrots to the horse. Insomnia last night and cloudy today so may take nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is good news indeed.
> And interesting for those with dogs. makes sense- wild dogs wouldn't eat those things I'm sure.


I believe wild dogs largely eat stomach contents, which kind of makes them largely second hand herbivores.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


Lovely to hear from you again Sharon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome lkb850. You must be down near Albany, GA; I'm in Athens. I have a nephew in Albany and his family had quite a lot of damage to their home and vehicles from those tornados. I hope you escaped any personal damage. Glad you stopped in to the tea party and hope you'll visit again.


lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and it is a cold one out there. Had Deuce out earlier and there were some snowflakes falling.
> 
> Greg came by this morning at 9:45. I had done some laundry for him. He came to pick it up and we had a good talk. My neighbor stopped and chatted with us for a bit. She gave us some food for thought. Gage called his dad after he left and they had a good chat too. Greg was in tears. I think it did his heart some good to hear from Gage that he doesn't hate him and is not mad at him and he loves him. He said Dad I am just confused and need a break. Gage and Greg were both in tears when they hung up. Made my heart smile that they had this happen today.
> 
> ...


It's cold here too. Surprising after the lovely weather we've been having. Glad that Gage and Greg were able to have a good talk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too; love Olive Garden.


jonibee said:


> I like the breadsticks but find them a bit salty..there salad is a nice addition..We have always been satisfied with their menu offerings...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be a difference of opinion on the carrot, I was reading that they are good for cleaning the dog's teeth, that report was recommending Carrots and Blueberries, are the ones I remember.


I've not heard of giving blueberries to pets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a good trip....and not on the cord either!


darowil said:


> Heading out to Victor Harbor for a few days. Will be on on and off- but as Elizabeth will be there I won't be able to drape the cord across the floor like I have been doing there!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party. Sad to hear about all the damage from the tornadoes and even sadder that some people were killed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool article; just sharing.

https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-artists-knitting-place-art-history


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, long day, just got home from Scottsbluff, Marla and Christopher's class was way longer than mine, mine was about an hour and half when I went, theirs was from 10am to almost 4pm, we made a couple quick stops on the way home, I'm pooped. We expected to be home around 1-1:30pm instead of 5pm. 
Now to cook dinner and get caught up with you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome new folks and great to see you, Sharon. Lunch was good. Now off to the frog pond for me and my poncho.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure why they needed a helicopter - maybe kaye will have to do some research. they get snow - you would think they needed the snow plow more. one of the mayors in seattle did not get reelected because of his poor showing during one of seattle's rare heavy snow fall - maybe six inches. but then it is fairly hilly in seattle. --- sam


I guess they use it for Search and rescue as well as medivac. But really, I think they could have kept at least 2 or 3 plows, we may have one, but that's not enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just love her and pray for the best. there are times when i don't like her very much but i never stop loving her. --- sam


That's the best thing you can do for her. God willing, she'll come right in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


AWE!!!!!

Congrats on thrashing India.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, we are up to page 8 already. Just checking in. I have been catching up on the end of last week, very chatty! Not complaining mind you, I love it when everyone joins in and we are so chatty! :sm11:
> 
> I havent read anything yet on this TP as yet. Serena is more "herself" again today and slept all night last night. Yay. DD and her were here for a little while today and Serena helped me scoop up loads of leaves that seem to always blow into my driveway. We collected quite a pile and she had fun jumping on the pile... crunch crunch LOL. So funny... I said thankyou so much for helping me scoop and she says "you're welcome" in the cutest voice. Aaww.
> 
> I am half watching Jersey Boys on TV while I am catching up. Love this movie. And absolutely loved the live show of it when they were here few years ago.


So glad that Serena is doing better, and what a sweetie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye your sweater is beautiful! And how did you put all those quotes and replies in one post?? I am so un-techi!


Thank you.

Copy and paste, I have a lot of experience with cut or copy and paste, sometimes it is a lifesaver. 
If you have a windows, left click on mouse and at same time move cursor over the part you want to cut or copy, it turns it blue, then release the left click and cursor and right click and that will bring up a menu, hit cut or copy, whichever suits your needs, then go to where you want to paste that and left click to set your cursor and then right click for menu and choose paste.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!!


From me too!

And welcome to newcomers and welcome back to Sharon.

I'm not sure what is happening at the sorority house tonight. There are white Christmas lights around the entry and pink and blue balloons all over the floor. I don't think it's a baby shower. (Better not be!!!!!!)
It probably has something to do with spring recruitment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Didn't happen to find Narnia at the back your closet, did you Sonja??


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just back from the vets with Molly beagle. We are well controlled with bl gluc 125 and weight stable at 46.6 pounds. A suggestion, from my vet about overweight dogs. Be sure to have the dog's thyroid checked. Very often that is the case and starving the animal with less food will not reduce weight like a thyroid supplement will. She also reminded me that there is no people food, only veggie is green beans, as carrots, corn and peas are very high in carbs and do not sit well with dogs. Already Molly does not get any people food except a few green beans with our Sunday meal. We, the vet and I, are both very happy that Molly seems to be becoming stable. Had to share the good news.


That's great news!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you're right but the shoulder is getting progressively worse.


That's not good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


Good to see you back! I see that Gwen answered the KAP questions so I'll leave that at that. It would be great to see you there. 
Hope you are surviving well. 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and it is a cold one out there. Had Deuce out earlier and there were some snowflakes falling.
> 
> Greg came by this morning at 9:45. I had done some laundry for him. He came to pick it up and we had a good talk. My neighbor stopped and chatted with us for a bit. She gave us some food for thought. Gage called his dad after he left and they had a good chat too. Greg was in tears. I think it did his heart some good to hear from Gage that he doesn't hate him and is not mad at him and he loves him. He said Dad I am just confused and need a break. Gage and Greg were both in tears when they hung up. Made my heart smile that they had this happen today.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rather productive day emotionally for all of you, and it's very good that Gage and Greg talked and now have a better understanding of where each other are coming from.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working on the knitted poncho and am going to try an experiment to make it longer...others may be knitting ninja but I think I'm more of a mad scientist! LOL


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


Welcome to the tea table. 
It's so horrible what tornadoes and such can do, it's great though when a community pulls together to get through it all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well 3 brains might remember everything that is said between them.


LOL! We can hope but probably not.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I baked cookies together and enjoyed doing something we both like to do. 

Bonde and Chris and Warden came up and visited Greg this afternoon . I know he was excited and looking forward to it. I think it made his day. Then they came to see us. Bonde did some baking yesterday so we did a trade. I sent them home with some cookies and they left a box for us. Brownies,banana bread and muffins.
After they left Jodi came down for a little bit. She had made stir fry for her supper and brought down some for me. It was delicious. 

Gage and I are both in our jammies. He is playing minecraft and I am catching up here. 
Was just out with the dog and the wind is blowing and howling and it is snowing out. 
I will take him out again before bed. I hope the wind stops. That's the worst part and it is a raw bitter wind. It feels like it is blowing right through you. 

Check in later on. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heading out to Victor Harbor for a few days. Will be on on and off- but as Elizabeth will be there I won't be able to drape the cord across the floor like I have been doing there!


Have a good time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe wild dogs largely eat stomach contents, which kind of makes them largely second hand herbivores.


I believe so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you've had a couple of good days. ????


gagesmom said:


> Gage and I baked cookies together and enjoyed doing something we both like to do.
> 
> Bonde and Chris and Warden came up and visited Greg this afternoon . I know he was excited and looking forward to it. I think it made his day. Then they came to see us. Bonde did some baking yesterday so we did a trade. I sent them home with some cookies and they left a box for us. Brownies,banana bread and muffins.
> After they left Jodi came down for a little bit. She had made stir fry for her supper and brought down some for me. It was delicious.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


That's great! I wonder where she was, don't you sometimes wish they could talk?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Wonderful news!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Great that she's home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Neither of my ideas will work. Dagnabbit. They will make it longer, but then the design is changed too much and it doesn't look right. So....hmm. I've tinked and frogged back to where I was but not sure what to do now. I suppose I could just start over with more stitches in the cast on and add to the bottom instead. I've figured how many rounds will add 3", so could work with that. It's a square with each side measuring 27". Worn with the point down, it's 19" long and worn with the straight edge across the front, it's 13" long. How many inches should I add? Opinions, please. I made this one to cover the shoulders, but for a "full size" poncho, what do y'all prefer? I'm going to put it in time out again until I decide, and I'd love your input.

Cookies sound good, Mel, and glad you had a good day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Neither of my ideas will work. Dagnabbit. They will make it longer, but then the design is changed too much and it doesn't look right. So....hmm. I've tinked and frogged back to where I was but not sure what to do now. I suppose I could just start over with more stitches in the cast on and add to the bottom instead. I've figured how many rounds will add 3", so could work with that. It's a square with each side measuring 27". Worn with the point down, it's 19" long and worn with the straight edge across the front, it's 13" long. How many inches should I add? Opinions, please. I made this one to cover the shoulders, but for a "full size" poncho, what do y'all prefer? I'm going to put it in time out again until I decide, and I'd love your input.
> 
> Cookies sound good, Mel, and glad you had a good day!


So adding 3 inches would make it 21" and 16"? That would be pretty good, I don't think you'd want to go more than 6 inches more unless you wanted it really long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Goodness me, hope she doesn't vanish again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Watching the finally of Mythbusters the Search, it's been fun watching the season.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So adding 3 inches would make it 21" and 16"? That would be pretty good, I don't think you'd want to go more than 6 inches more unless you wanted it really long.


Thanks. I was thinking somewhere along those lines--if I add too much, wearing it with the point down (how I prefer it) would make it too long on the sides over the arms. I need to get my pencil out! Ha. Plus I don't want the cast on to be a bear. Ooh. Idea. Back later!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. I was thinking somewhere along those lines--if I add too much, wearing it with the point down (how I prefer it) would make it too long on the sides over the arms. I need to get my pencil out! Ha. Plus I don't want the cast on to be a bear. Ooh. Idea. Back later!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOL!! Sorlena, David said to do like white people do and just cut 4 inches off the top, put it at the bottom and call it longer. :sm23: :sm23:

For anyone just popping in, no, this comment has nothing to do with race, it's from an old Indian saying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


What a surprise that must have been! I wonder where she's been. Does she look like she's lost weight?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a surprise that must have been! I wonder where she's been. Does she look like she's lost weight?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Sorlena, David said to do like white people do and just cut 4 inches off the top, put it at the bottom and call it longer. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> For anyone just popping in, no, this comment has nothing to do with race, it's from an old Indian saying.


Bahaha! I hate daylight saving time, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


Hello, I have not seen you here before,welcome.
I'm glad you didn't have any damage from the tornados, very scary situation. I'm glad we don't get them often, I'll take the winter storms????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bahaha! I hate daylight saving time, too!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Won't show my nephew- he might put it into action (not that I've seen anything to indicate he would). But for a 13 year old boy I'm sure it would be irresistible.


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in to mark where I have read to! Busy day today with all 4 grandsons with us. Tomorrow will be even more manic as we are hosting a joint birthday party for youngest grandson (whose birthday was actually on 5th February) and daughter who had her birthday on Friday. There will be 18 of us in total, so I am just doing a buffet, keeping the cooking to a minimum. As far as knitting goes, I have almost finished the shawl for expected great-nephew. Apparently, there is a baby shower on 5th March, so I need to get it finished and posted off to my sister before then.


Hope you don't work so hard that you can't enjoy your party


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too; love Olive Garden.


I've only been there once but really liked it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm so tired, I'm falling asleep sitting here so I think I'll leave David to watch tv with the dogs and I'll go to bed. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm so tired, I'm falling asleep sitting here so I think I'll leave David to watch tv with the dogs and I'll go to bed.
> Sweet dreams.


Sleep well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned

We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans

I always check the "links" section. Did any of you see these amazing picture sweaters

http://www.amarinalevinknits.com/ Click on pictures


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned
> 
> We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
> I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans
> ...


WOW! Those sweaters are fantastic, such vibrant colours. Thanks for the link!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


It sounds like quite a few people have responded that are trying to work out their plans to come. I do hope you will be able to come. I bring Matthew, my son, along and he enjoys the weekend as much as we do. We are planning on bringing fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Cost for the weekend is very reasonable as we put together lunch and dinner by everyone contributing potluck style. There is a Meijer store right across the road from the hotel. Room rate is $125 plus taxes and fees for each night. The weekend is busy with workshops, white elephant exchange, potluck, swap table, etc. RookieRetiree is finalizing some of this yet and then she will email those who have private messaged her with the email to send out registration form and further details. We would be delighted to have you join us for KAP. Some of the husbands come and go out on adventures to pawn shops and whatever they decide to do and then they join us for the evening activities including the potluck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


Looking great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Pammie, Althea and (belatedly) PurpleFi!


And a Happy Birthday ladies from me too. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


That is fantastic news Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


That's looking really good


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Pammie, hope it's a great ne.
> 
> Liz, hope you are feeling better today
> 
> ...


Crime rate is rising the same over here sadly Bonnie. I dont know what the answer is but I do believe Australian laws and court system need a huge overhall and move somehow to zero tolerance. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this sale from Tuesday Morning in my email and went and got the cherry woodtone wall/door mounted craft cabinet. (comes in cherry, black, or white) DH just put it up for me. (Our anniversary is Monday). Anyway, thought I'd show some of you that can get to a Tuesday Morning store as it is a good buy for sure and so far (currently loading the cabinet) I really like it.


Very nice Gwen and Happy Anniversary for Monday. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Great news. I wonder where she has been. Cats are notorious for going off and adopting another family aren't they.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Great news! I wonder what she has been up too! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Pammie, hope it's a great ne.
> 
> Liz, hope you are feeling better today
> 
> ...


 I read that Bonnie, if I was the mother of the people who got killed I would have something to say to the 2 people who defended the criminal especially the one who said she is not a danger to society even though she killed 4 people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


Oh wow Mathew that is looking really good


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


That must have been a wonderful surprise! Is she looking as if she has been well cared for? The chances are she found some other person to give her food and love, then decided she preferred what you had to offer instead. That's cats for you! And why I prefer dogs!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Wonderful news! Wish she could talk and tell you where she has been!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Poor you! You're probably a bit run down after the year you had last year - sit and knit and be kind to yourself! {{{hugs}}} BTW, lovely wee hat. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Poor you! You're probably a bit run down after the year you had last year - sit and knit and be kind to yourself! {{{hugs}}} BTW, lovely wee hat. :sm24:


Thank s Kate just looked at the picture of the hat looks like it has a bad case of dandruff I used sparkly yarn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


I hope you are feeling better soon. Some nasty flu virus is going around so bad this year that entire school systems are closing and doing extra sanitizing of the entire building.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


I am thankful that you are able and willing to do this for him. He is probably quite lonely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazing work on the sweaters. Hey, amazing work on the 10 pans of cabbage rolls for that matter! You are quite the go-getter!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned
> 
> We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
> I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic work Matthew.


pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending hugs and prayers that this won't last long. Cute hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless you for stepping in to help him Kate. You sure will be earning jewels for your heavenly crown. My heart goes out to your uncle and will keep him in prayer.


KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy Socks kitty showed up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Sorry to hear you're not well again. Cute little hat Sonja. Ears? Bow? Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


Sorry to ear your uncle is not doing so well. Looks like you're going to have a job on your hands, your mother was right!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're not well again. Cute little hat Sonja. Ears? Bow? Can't wait to see the finished result.


I'm guessing Minnie Mouse?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm guessing Minnie Mouse?


Think you could be right! :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh wow Mathew that is looking really good


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor you! You're probably a bit run down after the year you had last year - sit and knit and be kind to yourself! {{{hugs}}} BTW, lovely wee hat. :sm24:


Kate, well said. Glad you are able to help your uncle.

Bonnie, wow, that is a lot of cabbage rolls. Good on you. Loved the sweaters, truly beautiful. Looked at adult sweater pattern but couldn't see cost or how to buy. Which is fine, more of a I'd love to have knitted one than I really want to knit one.
Mel, glad you have been having some good days.e


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gwen, I'm happy that your kitty has come home. Don't you wish she could tell you where she's been?

Sonja, cute hat . Hope you are feeling better soon.

Kate, glad you can help out your uncle. Hope he can start to bounce back a little.

Our weather has gone crazy! On Friday it was 75 F. I woke up this morning, looked out the window - snow on the ground! Yesterday when I set out to do a bunch of errands it was 65 F at 9 a.m., when I got home it was about 45 F, raining hard and very windy - I was so wet when I got in I had to change everything I had on! What a day! The best part was spending a lot of the day with a couple of my grand kids - we had a blast! Well, I have to go jump in the shower and get ready for church. Our pastor is out of town so Bob is preaching today. He does that a couple times a year - once when we were looking for a new pastor, he preached almost every Sunday for 6 months. The congregation actually wanted him to be the pastor, but we just didn't want that much responsibility at our ages! Gotta run!! Hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good news about kitty, Gwen. Remember that old song, "And the cat came back"?

It's so great to see Matthew's drawing coming along. They just get better and better. If you come to Minneapolis for the Kenny show, I must try to get you together with my "drawing" friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon. Some nasty flu virus is going around so bad this year that entire school systems are closing and doing extra sanitizing of the entire building.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


It's very kind of you to help him Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Think you could be right! :sm02:


Yes Minnie mouse I made a set before and I m trying to make it again , the cardigan is easy as I used a pattern but didn't use a pattern for hat and shoes but I'm getting there I now have 2 ears and half a bow


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, grands are the best! Glad you had fun with yours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


I hope you are better soon. Maybe you need to take some echinacea or something to boost your immune system?
GD also had the trots for a couple of days this week so it's going around.

You little hat is going to be beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


That's so sad, often when one spouse dies the other just gives up.
I'm glad he didn't hurt himself when he fell. Very good of you to go help him. Does he have no children? It's so hard for families when parents get old & no one lives close by or they just need more help than there is time to provide.

Here you rarely see anyone in a shirt & tie unless a wedding or funeral


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Amazing work on the sweaters. Hey, amazing work on the 10 pans of cabbage rolls for that matter! You are quite the go-getter!


???????? not really that much work, just fiddle & messy, that's why I like to do such a big batch when I make them????It's also nice to have them available to pull out of the freezer when I don't feel like cooking from scratch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, well said. Glad you are able to help your uncle.
> 
> Bonnie, wow, that is a lot of cabbage rolls. Good on you. Loved the sweaters, truly beautiful. Looked at adult sweater pattern but couldn't see cost or how to buy. Which is fine, more of a I'd love to have knitted one than I really want to knit one.
> Mel, glad you have been having some good days.e


I don't think I would knit one of those sweaters, I just thought they looked pretty amazing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


So sorry you've got this bug, too, Sonja, you've not had any time really to recover from the last. 
I sure hope this is not what we confront in our coming winter. But with jets streaming globally chances are it's on it's way. Already this morning I can feel a little chill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


Oh Kate, he is pining for her obviously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!


Thank you, I did, I feel better than I have most of the week. I just needed an early night and to sleep until I woke up on my own. David took care of the dogs last night so I could sleep, I awoke enough to hear him come in and get the little ones off the bed and take them out, but then I was zonked out again. 
I hope you also had a good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


It's looking great! The shading is amazing, especially in the head/face. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I did, I feel better than I have most of the week. I just needed an early night and to sleep until I woke up on my own. David took care of the dogs last night so I could sleep, I awoke enough to hear him come in and get the little ones off the bed and take them out, but then I was zonked out again.
> I hope you also had a good night.


Slept pretty well for me- one spell of 4 hours, and another of 3 or so- so glad you had such a good night- it is cooling a little at night now here, which does help when you can snuggle under the duvet!
Good on you David! Fortunately Ringo seldom needs out at night, unless I am already up. He must have a wonderful dream life!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Oh dear, but you've been through an awful lot this last year, I imagine that your immune system is a bit on the tired side and once you've had a chance to really rest and recoup, you'll be back as good as new. Of course, DS really doesn't need to be quite so generous either, in his sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


That so sad, I understand though that with her gone his will is draining away. It will be good for him for you to be there checking up on him, whether he likes it or not. 
Love your mothers saying though, I have a feeling that they'll be saying that about David if he out lives me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, I'm happy that your kitty has come home. Don't you wish she could tell you where she's been?
> 
> Sonja, cute hat . Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


It has indeed been crazy in the weather!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slept pretty well for me- one spell of 4 hours, and another of 3 or so- so glad you had such a good night- it is cooling a little at night now here, which does help when you can snuggle under the duvet!
> Good on you David! Fortunately Ringo seldom needs out at night, unless I am already up. He must have a wonderful dream life!


That's really good, less humidity and heat really do help. 
Yes, mine rarely need out during the night, but they are usually out for the last time around 11 pm, since I was sleeping with the pups on the bed with me, David took them out with the big guys and then put them in their kennels for the night. Buster usually wakes me up in the mornings but this morning I woke up all on my own, before he had a chance to say he wanted out. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really good, less humidity and heat really do help.
> Yes, mine rarely need out during the night, but they are usually out for the last time around 11 pm, since I was sleeping with the pups on the bed with me, David took them out with the big guys and then put them in their kennels for the night. Buster usually wakes me up in the mornings but this morning I woke up all on my own, before he had a chance to say he wanted out. lol


And of course you really do have rather a pack of dogs!!!!!! Even if some of them are small! How old is Buster now?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course you really do have rather a pack of dogs!!!!!! Even if some of them are small! How old is Buster now?


I think he's around 13, same as Mocha, but Mocha is still going strong but I have a sinking feeling that Buster is moving in to the sunset of his days, he's going blind I think but he's eating well, and drinking and all other processes well, but he is starting to have a hard time walking, but then he has days where he's like a young pup bouncing and running, so who knows.
(Buster was rescued and they said he was around 11 months old)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think he's around 13, same as Mocha, but Mocha is still going strong but I have a sinking feeling that Buster is moving in to the sunset of his days, he's going blind I think but he's eating well, and drinking and all other processes well, but he is starting to have a hard time walking, but then he has days where he's like a young pup bouncing and running, so who knows.
> (Buster was rescued and they said he was around 11 months old)


Aging takes us all quite hard. I am sorry he gets so stiff- sadly I have completely lost contact with the two ladies who took on my Rufus- but at least I know they had him to the vet when needed- and he was really enjoying his new family. He was not at all sure of what was being asked of him when once they brought him back to meet Fale, on Fale's one visit when the family let him stay with me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's very kind of you to help him Kate


He's family, it's what you do.....my mother would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after her little brother!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so sad, often when one spouse dies the other just gives up.
> I'm glad he didn't hurt himself when he fell. Very good of you to go help him. Does he have no children? It's so hard for families when parents get old & no one lives close by or they just need more help than there is time to provide.
> 
> Here you rarely see anyone in a shirt & tie unless a wedding or funeral


No, they didn't have any kids so my brother and I are the only relatives he has. He's not a man who says much (probably couldn't get a word in edgeways for my aunt who was a real talker!) so visiting him can be hard as he has very little conversation - the fact that I'll be there to check up on him, but I'll not be forcing him to talk because I'll be busy cleaning will actually help! It's a very small house so once I get it properly cleaned up it won't take much to keep it going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's family, it's what you do.....my mother would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after her little brother!


One does! It is just sort of built in, isn't it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned
> 
> We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
> I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans
> ...


Wow, those are amazing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


He's doing a spectacular job. Great going, Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Nice hat, Sonja. Did you get a flu shot this year? Odd that you should be getting so many bugs, maybe you didn't get rid of the first bug and it's been lying dormant ready to pop out again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


Sorry that your uncle is having such a rough time. He must be missing his wife dreadfully. It's so good of you to help him every week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, those are amazing.


I have failed to note- has our Sonja commented on these, what a creative lady!

Edit: re: http://www.amarinalevinknits.com/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, I'm happy that your kitty has come home. Don't you wish she could tell you where she's been?
> 
> Sonja, cute hat . Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


We got the same weather. When I let Candy out last night, the deck had a dusting of snow. So nice that you had a good day with your grand kids.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are better soon. Maybe you need to take some echinacea or something to boost your immune system?
> GD also had the trots for a couple of days this week so it's going around.
> 
> You little hat is going to be beautiful


Think I need something , I need to be at the doctors to get blood checked for thyroid, I'll ask if they can do other tests too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry you've got this bug, too, Sonja, you've not had any time really to recover from the last.
> I sure hope this is not what we confront in our coming winter. But with jets streaming globally chances are it's on it's way. Already this morning I can feel a little chill.


Thanks Julie and I hope it's not what you have to confront


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aging takes us all quite hard. I am sorry he gets so stiff- sadly I have completely lost contact with the two ladies who took on my Rufus- but at least I know they had him to the vet when needed- and he was really enjoying his new family. He was not at all sure of what was being asked of him when once they brought him back to meet Fale, on Fale's one visit when the family let him stay with me.


That it does, I need to get him back on his joint/pain regime now that it's gotten colder, he doesn't seem to really have pain, but I give him his glucosomine/condroitin, vitamine E, and 2 asprin all crushed and in his food, it does really seem to help. I am using the people glucosomine/condroitin that I got at Sams much cheaper than the dog version and also has a lot more of the active ingredients so I don't have to give him as many as with the dog version, crushed it worked just fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie and I hope it's not what you have to confront


So do I! I do try to keep up my vegie intake, and have lately branched out with frozen berries- Mum used to grow many of the berries commercially- things might have been very different had I chosen to go to Rotorua, when I left the ex- but of course you can't relive your life!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's family, it's what you do.....my mother would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after her little brother!


That's what we always say, it's family and it's what we do. And my mother would be right there with yours coming back to give me a tongue lashing if I didn't do right by family. lol And as lovely a woman as my mom was, she could certainly give a talking down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That it does, I need to get him back on his joint/pain regime now that it's gotten colder, he doesn't seem to really have pain, but I give him his glucosomine/condroitin, vitamine E, and 2 asprin all crushed and in his food, it does really seem to help. I am using the people glucosomine/condroitin that I got at Sams much cheaper than the dog version and also has a lot more of the active ingredients so I don't have to give him as many as with the dog version, crushed it worked just fine.


Lucky Buster! glucosamine/condrointin is a stupendous price here- I am afraid Ringo is likely just going to have to take his chances. Fortunately so far stiffness is not an issue for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have failed to note- has our Sonja commented on these, what a creative lady!
> 
> Edit: re: http://www.amarinalevinknits.com/


I also didn't comment but they are amazing, I assume if one wanted the pattern they would just need to contact her as there isn't really a link to the whole pattern or even to purchase.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I need something , I need to be at the doctors to get blood checked for thyroid, I'll ask if they can do other tests too


Tests sound like a good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky Buster! glucosamine/condrointin is a stupendous price here- I am afraid Ringo is likely just going to have to take his chances. Fortunately so far stiffness is not an issue for him.


Really rather expensive here too, but as long as I use the human one, it's not even a third the price of the dog one, and since I only have to give him 2 as compared to 4 or more of the other, it's even more cost effective. 
Wonder if they can be mailed in... Hmm...I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending hugs and prayers that this won't last long. Cute hat.


Thanks Gwen.i fell asleep but woke to stomach pain on the good news I've not been sick


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I also didn't comment but they are amazing, I assume if one wanted the pattern they would just need to contact her as there isn't really a link to the whole pattern or even to purchase.


Was too busy looking at her designs to check out if they were actually for sale!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does! It is just sort of built in, isn't it?


Probably a lot to do with how you are brought up - which values are instilled into you I suppose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Really rather expensive here too, but as long as I use the human one, it's not even a third the price of the dog one, and since I only have to give him 2 as compared to 4 or more of the other, it's even more cost effective.
> Wonder if they can be mailed in... Hmm...I'll have to look into that.


I know it was around $50 a month- and even though I felt it helped a bit, I just could not keep that expenditure up. Pharmac our Drug Agency that approves the listed drugs for assisted payments or free, does not cover all drugs, and Glucosamine is one not covered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably a lot to do with how you are brought up - which values are instilled into you I suppose.


Or the values of those around you- I know I learned a lot from my Maori neighbours at Rotokawa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does! It is just sort of built in, isn't it?


It was built in but I don't know now just look at that elderly man from America who was dumped here in the UK and by his son , you hear time and time again of the elderly parents being mistreated by their own children


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have failed to note- has our Sonja commented on these, what a creative lady!
> 
> Edit: re: http://www.amarinalevinknits.com/


Sonja's next project?!! When I was young my aunt knitted me a jumper with a scene from the Willow pattern on it - a work of art! I loved that jumper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was built in but I don't know now just look at that elderly man from America who was dumped here in the UK and by his son , you hear time and time again of the elderly parents being mistreated by their own children


And look at what has been forced on Fale and me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sonja's next project?!! When I was young my aunt knitted me a jumper with a scene from the Willow pattern on it - a work of art!


Wouldn't surprise me!
That sounds a lovely jumper, Kate! Which Aunt?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was too busy looking at her designs to check out if they were actually for sale!


I like the one peplum one with the Scottie dogs, well I like them all but that's probably the only one I would maybe tackle and make. 
lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it was around $50 a month- and even though I felt it helped a bit, I just could not keep that expenditure up. Pharmac our Drug Agency that approves the listed drugs for assisted payments or free, does not cover all drugs, and Glucosamine is one not covered.


And for Buster at around 75 pounds it would be close to $90/month, no way I can afford that, this way I get about 6 months for about $15 or so. 
$50 is a lot when on a limited budget, and then even when not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was built in but I don't know now just look at that elderly man from America who was dumped here in the UK and by his son , you hear time and time again of the elderly parents being mistreated by their own children


Unfortunately it has to do with respect, and so often these days, respect is not taught or required from parents so kids grow up not having any. Sad. 
But on a happier note, we were in a restaraunt one day, and this little 5 or 6 year old young man came up to the counter, said excuse me, and used please and thank you, and I just wanted to hug him for using such great manners, didn't as I would have scared that poor kid to death. lolol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry you have the stomach woes Sonja, know how horrible that is as of recent days. Makes you feel very tired. I've been on the electrolytes and feel a lot better now but eating cautiously. 
Love the cute hat you're making, very eye catching colours.

Gwen great news your kitty came back home, wonder if she's been over the way in the trailer park perhaps?
Matthews drawing is looking wonderful as usual.
Kate, thinking of you and your uncle, good on you for helping him he needs lots of support poor man.
To everyone else warm wishes and happy crafting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sonja's next project?!! When I was young my aunt knitted me a jumper with a scene from the Willow pattern on it - a work of art! I loved that jumper.


I did try to find the link to one of the dresses but couldn't download it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately it has to do with respect, and so often these days, respect is not taught or required from parents so kids grow up not having any. Sad.
> But on a happier note, we were in a restaraunt one day, and this little 5 or 6 year old young man came up to the counter, said excuse me, and used please and thank you, and I just wanted to hug him for using such great manners, didn't as I would have scared that poor kid to death. lolol


I love it when I hear little children using their manners they sound so cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, they didn't have any kids so my brother and I are the only relatives he has. He's not a man who says much (probably couldn't get a word in edgeways for my aunt who was a real talker!) so visiting him can be hard as he has very little conversation - the fact that I'll be there to check up on him, but I'll not be forcing him to talk because I'll be busy cleaning will actually help! It's a very small house so once I get it properly cleaned up it won't take much to keep it going.


It's good he has you to look out for him, I always think it's sad for people who have no kids when they get old & are alone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably a lot to do with how you are brought up - which values are instilled into you I suppose.


I think you are right, some people couldn't be bothered but I can't imagine not helping, as with you, my mom would kick me in the behind????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry you have the stomach woes Sonja, know how horrible that is as of recent days. Makes you feel very tired. I've been on the electrolytes and feel a lot better now but eating cautiously.
> Love the cute hat you're making, very eye catching colours.
> 
> Gwen great news your kitty came back home, wonder if she's been over the way in the trailer park perhaps?
> ...


I echo these feelings. Caught up on the doings here and am ready to head to church. Found a great stir fry using Ramen noodles on cooks.com, had it for lunch. Made it with chicken instead of pork, but very tasty. Here is the link. http://www.cooks.com/recipe/8s14k7aj/sherrys-pork-stir-fry-with-noodles.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was built in but I don't know now just look at that elderly man from America who was dumped here in the UK and by his son , you hear time and time again of the elderly parents being mistreated by their own children


That's just terrible!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sonja's next project?!! When I was young my aunt knitted me a jumper with a scene from the Willow pattern on it - a work of art! I loved that jumper.


I love the northern lights one.
I could sure see Sonja trying one of these.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And look at what has been forced on Fale and me.


Yes, some terrible things are done to people.
I know of an old woman who got Alzheimer's that was chained to her bed so she couldn't wander.????Eventually she was taken from the family & put in a nursing home. I'm not sure how it was discovered this was happening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it when I hear little children using their manners they sound so cute


My GKs have been taught to be well mannered. My DIL makes them toe the line unlike so many now days


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Good news about kitty, Gwen. Remember that old song, "And the cat came back"?
> 
> It's so great to see Matthew's drawing coming along. They just get better and better. If you come to Minneapolis for the Kenny show, I must try to get you together with my "drawing" friend.


We are still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny you should mention the trailer park as about a month and 1/2 ago I thought I saw her scoot around one of the trailers but when I called & called she never came so I don't know if it was her or not. Haven't seen her today but at least I know she is alive and doing well.


Fan said:


> Sorry you have the stomach woes Sonja, know how horrible that is as of recent days. Makes you feel very tired. I've been on the electrolytes and feel a lot better now but eating cautiously.
> Love the cute hat you're making, very eye catching colours.
> 
> Gwen great news your kitty came back home, wonder if she's been over the way in the trailer park perhaps?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like the one peplum one with the Scottie dogs, well I like them all but that's probably the only one I would maybe tackle and make.
> lol


I liked all I saw- did not look at everything, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And for Buster at around 75 pounds it would be close to $90/month, no way I can afford that, this way I get about 6 months for about $15 or so.
> $50 is a lot when on a limited budget, and then even when not.


Vets really do charge through the nose, here- they are a lot pricier than human doctors.

I agree it is a lot when you're on a fixed income!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, some terrible things are done to people.
> I know of an old woman who got Alzheimer's that was chained to her bed so she couldn't wander.????Eventually she was taken from the family & put in a nursing home. I'm not sure how it was discovered this was happening.


That is just awful. There are some alarming instances of Elder Abuse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Alright, how do I get myself into these things? I just joined Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry and signed up for the March MKAL or MOCK as they call it. 
I have my yarn pulled out of stash and will get it wound into a ball, and I have needles and stitch markers in a project bag, as if I don't have enough projects going. Well we'll find out how I do with deadlines. lol :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Alright, how do I get myself into these things? I just joined Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry and signed up for the March MKAL or MOCK as they call it.
> I have my yarn pulled out of stash and will get it wound into a ball, and I have needles and stitch markers in a project bag, as if I don't have enough projects going. Well we'll find out how I do with deadlines. lol :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it when I hear little children using their manners they sound so cute


Me too! I want to give the parents big Kudo's for teaching and more importantly using those manners. If parents teach but don't use, they won't be used, parents sometimes forget that children learn more from watching/listening than from what they are directly told/taught.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, some terrible things are done to people.
> I know of an old woman who got Alzheimer's that was chained to her bed so she couldn't wander.????Eventually she was taken from the family & put in a nursing home. I'm not sure how it was discovered this was happening.


OMG! They certainly could have come up with a much better solution than that, the nursing home is certainly a better place for the poor woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Vets really do charge through the nose, here- they are a lot pricier than human doctors.
> 
> I agree it is a lot when you're on a fixed income!


Wow! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG! They certainly could have come up with a much better solution than that, the nursing home is certainly a better place for the poor woman.


Think of the bed sores the poor soul must have developed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 February '17

It's sunny and bright out - a beautiful day - as long as you are inside. It's windy outside and the 32° my dog yard thermometer says it is makes it really cold according to my book. I found out yesterday that one of my grandsons has been using my thermometer for target practice with his bb gun. So the 32° is from an injured thermometer. lol

My bedroom stays cool when it is windy like this - there is no heat in it. So I have a sweater and shawl on plus my little heater to be comfortable. I am so ready for our warm temperatures to return.

Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken and Gravy

This Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken & Gravy is southern comfort food at its finest! This is also a relatively easy main dish with just a few ingredients that is always good to have on hand, so it is easy to throw together in a pinch. Serve it with Southern Style Peas and biscuits (From a can, LOL) to soak up all that delicious gravy.

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients

4 Chicken breast, trimmed and pounded to 1/4 inch
2 cups buttermilk, divided
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 tsp Lawry's seasoning salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 cup butter
1 family sized can, cream of mushroom soup

Directions

1. Combine flour, Lawry's, and black pepper.

2. Dip chicken into 1/2 cup of buttermilk then dredge in flour mixture.

3. Melt the butter in a 13×9 glass baking dish then put chicken in the pan.

4. Bake at 400 degrees uncovered for 30 minutes.

5. Turn chicken over and bake for 15 more minutes.

6. Combine 1 1/2 cup of buttermilk with the family sized cream of mushroom soup.

7. Turn breast again and pour over chicken and bake for 15 more minutes for a total cooking time of 1 hour.

8. This is DELICIOUS served over biscuits, of the canned variety. Enjoy!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2014/04/oven-fried-buttermilk-chicken-gravy.html

Southern Style Peas

These peas are great as a side for Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken & Gravy.

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients
4 slices bacon, diced raw
1 onion, sliced
2 cups chicken broth
1 (16oz) bag of frozen sweet peas
enough water to cover the peas
pinch of Lawry's seasoning salt

Directions

1. In a large pot saute diced bacon until very crispy.

2. Remove bacon from pan, leave bacon grease. Add the sliced onion to the pan and saute for 5 minutes, over medium high heat. Remove onions and set aside with the bacon.

3. To the pan, add the chicken broth, peas, a pinch of Lawry's and enough water to cover peas completely and bring to a boil. Reduce to simmer, stirring occasionally until the liquid is cooked almost completely out. You have to stay really close towards the end, stirring often to keep them from scorching.

4. After the liquid is cooked down, taste for seasonings. I sometimes add another pinch or 2 of Lawry's, but remember the bacon will be salty too!

5. Serve with the cooked bacon and onion on top. Enjoy!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2013/10/southern-style-peas-2.html

Pupusas de Queso - Cheese-Stuffed Tortillas

An El Salvadoran treat, these homemade tortillas stuffed with cheese are great with a traditional coleslaw called curtido. To serve, slice open one side of a pupusa*, and spoon curtido into the opening. Farmer's cheese or mozzarella can be substituted for queso blanco.

Author: Jenny
Ready In: 40 m
4 [email protected]/serv

Ingredients

2 cups masa harina*
1 cup water
1 cup queso fresco*, crumbled

Directions

1. Stir the masa harina and water together in a mixing bowl until smooth; knead well. Cover bowl, and let the dough rest 5 to 10 minutes.

2. Shape the dough into eight, 2 inch diameter balls.

3. On a lightly floured surface, roll out each ball into 6 inch diameter round.

4. Sprinkle 1/4 cup queso fresco over each round. Place a second tortilla over the cheese, and pinch the edges together to seal in the cheese.

5. Heat ungreased skillet over medium-high heat.

6. Place one tortilla into the skillet at a time, and cook until cheese melts and tortillas are lightly browned, about 2 minutes on each side.

NOTE: * Masa harina is a very finely ground corn flour made from corn that's dried, cooked in water with slaked lime (which gives it distinctive flavor), ground, and dried again. Mixed with water (or sometimes oil), it forms the dough called "masa" that is used to make corn tortillas.

To get that distinctive flavor, try grinding stale or dry corn tortillas in a food processor until you get a fine powder. If the masa harina is used as a thickener (such as in chili), regular flour or cornmeal will give you the right texture, though the flavor won't be quite the same.

NOTE: *Queso Blanco Queso Blanco is a Mexican soft, unaged fresh cheese made out of pure cow's milk or a combination of cow and goat's milk. The term "queso blanco" in Spanish means, 'white cheese' but similar cheeses have their own names in different regions. Because it is not ripened, Queso Blanco is also known as Queso Fresco or fresh cheese.

Due to its short maturation process, the cheese is extremely simple to make at home. The procedure for making the cheese is similar to Indian paneer, which includes boiling whole fresh milk, adding an acidifying agent to form the curds and then draining the curds in cheesecloth.

The texture and flavour of Queso Blanco is mild, firm and crumbly. It softens without melting, a characteristic very important in Latin American cooking. One can crumble Queso Blanco on salads, over rice and beans or serve it as a table cheese with fresh fruit, marmalade or chutney.

NOTE: A pupusa* is a traditional Salvadoran dish made of a thick, handmade corn tortilla. Pupusas are commonly prepared with a variety of fillings:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/143617/pupusas-de-queso-cheese-stuffed-tortillas/

Curtido De Repollo - El Salvadorean Cabbage Salad

This spicy Salvadoreno coleslaw is the traditional zesty topping for pupusas (thick corn tortillas stuffed with cheese). You can also try serving it with fish or black beans, inside burritos or on top of quesadillas.

Serves 10

INGREDIENTS

1 head green cabbage
1 cup apple cider vinegar or 1 cup distilled
1⁄2 cup water
1 medium onion
2 large carrots
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 1⁄2 teaspoons oregano
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon brown sugar (optional)

DIRECTIONS

1. Using a hand-grater or the grater attachment of your food processor, shred cabbage, carrots and onion.

2. Combine all ingredients in a large mixing bowl.

3. Use the back of a wooden spoon to press all the ingredients down so they are submerged in liquid.

4. Allow to rest at room temperature or in the refrigerator before serving, ideally for at least 4-6 hours.

5. Serve with pupusas, or as a topping for fish, quesadillas, or other dishes.

http://www.food.com/recipe/curtido-de-repollo-el-salvadorean-cabbage-salad-207798

Vegan Chickpea Noodle Soup

This recipe isn't ostentatious and doesn't try to reinvent the wheel, and that's exactly what makes it such great comfort food. It hits all the right notes of traditional homemade chicken noodle soup, but without any meat. The whole-wheat rotini made the soup feel especially substantial compared to flimsier egg noodles in most chicken noodle soups. The starch from the pasta thickens the broth, giving it a full body that is almost stew-like. Served with crackers or a nice chunk of bread, it makes a wonderfully cozy winter dinner, proving that a plant-based soup - even one inspired by a meaty classic - can still warm you up.

Vegan Chickpea Noodle Soup
Author: Maria Siriano 
Serves 6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 medium onions, chopped
4 medium carrots, thinly sliced
4 celery stalks, thinly sliced
6 to 8 sprigs fresh thyme
1 bay leaf
2 quarts (8 cups) low-sodium vegetable broth
8 ounces whole-wheat rotini pasta, or gluten-free noodles
1 cup cooked chickpeas
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Chopped fresh parsley leaves, for garnish
Crackers or bread, for serving (optional)

Directions

1. Heat the oil in a Dutch oven or large soup pot over medium heat until shimmering.

2. Add the garlic, onions, carrots, celery, thyme, and bay leaf and sauté until softened but not browned.

3. Add the broth and bring to a boil.

4. Add the noodles and chickpeas and cook until the noodles are just cooked through, about 8 minutes.

5. Taste and season with salt and pepper as needed. Top with parsley and serve with crackers or bread.

Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week or frozen for up to 6 months.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-vegan-chickpea-noodle-soup-240234

Raspberry Balsamic Baked Chicken Wings

This is a fairly small batch recipe so if you're planning on making these for a gathering, you might want to just double the recipe. There is enough sauce in the recipe below for up to about 2 lbs. of chicken.

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 50 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 
Total Cost: $6.8 
Cost Per Serving: $2.27 (4 pieces each) 
Serves: 12 pieces

Ingredients

CHICKEN

1.5 lbs. chicken wings and drumettes $4.75
Salt and Pepper $0.05
2 Tbsp cornstarch $0.08

RASPBERRY BALSAMIC SAUCE

¼ cup balsamic vinegar $0.44
½ cup raspberry jam $1.01
¼ cup water $0.00
1 tsp freshly grated ginger $0.05
½ Tbsp soy sauce $0.05
2 Tbsp butter $0.26
1 green onion, thinly sliced* $0.11

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Line a baking sheet with foil for easy clean up. Lay two wire racks over the foil to elevate the chicken pieces. Spritz the wire racks with oil for easy clean up, if desired.

1. Pat the chicken pieces dry with paper towel, then season them with a pinch of salt and pepper.

2. Place the chicken pieces in a bowl and dust with cornstarch. Toss the chicken in the cornstarch until they are fully and evenly coated. Arrange the coated chicken pieces on the prepared baking sheet so they are not touching.

3. Bake the chicken in the preheated oven for 45-50 minutes, or until the chicken is golden brown and crispy.

While the chicken is in the oven, prepare the raspberry balsamic sauce:

1. Place the balsamic vinegar, raspberry jam, water, soy sauce, and ginger in a small sauce pot.

2. Place the pot over medium-low heat and whisk the ingredients together until dissolved.

3. Allow the sauce to come up to a boil, then boil for five minutes, whisking often, or until the mixture is thick and syrupy.

4. Remove the sauce from the heat, then stir in the butter. Allow the sauce to cool (it will thicken further as it cools).

Finish:

1. When the chicken is finished baking, place the pieces in a large clean bowl.

2. Pour the sauce over top, and add the sliced green onion.

3. Toss the chicken until it is fully coated in sauce. Serve warm.

Notes: *The green onion serves as more than just a garnish for this recipe. It adds a savory base flavor to help balance the sweet and tangy sauce. I would avoid skipping the onion if possible.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/raspberry-balsamic-baked-chicken-wings/

Hummus Breakfast Bowls

If you're a savory breakfast lover like I am, I think you'll really love the convenience and flexibility of these hummus breakfast bowls. All you really need to keep on hand are eggs, frozen broccoli (or spinach), cooked rice, and hummus. Those are the main components. Everything else is flexible. Some other things that I like to add to my breakfast bowls on occasion are: sriracha, sesame seeds, kimchi (using both kimchi AND hummus can be a bit much, but I grew to really enjoy it), sliced green onions, coconut oil (mixed into the warm rice and broccoli), leftover rotisserie chicken, or any other vegetable I have hanging out in the fridge.

Author: Beth|BudgetByter.com
Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 6 mins 
Total time: 11 mins 
Total Cost: $1.01 
Cost Per Serving: $1.01 
Serves: 1

Ingredients

1 cup cooked rice $0.19
4-5 frozen broccoli florets $0.21
1 large egg, soft boiled or fried $0.27
2 Tbsp hummus $0.19
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
Pinch of sesame seeds $0.05
Sriracha to taste $0.05

Instructions

1. Soft boil or fry one egg, leaving the yolk runny to provide extra "sauce" for the bowl.

2. While the egg is cooking, add the pre-cooked rice and broccoli florets to a bowl. Microwave on high for one minute, or until the rice is hot and the florets are warmed through.

3. Add the hummus, cooked egg, and a pinch of salt and pepper to the bowl with the rice and broccoli.

4. Drizzle with sriracha and sprinkle sesame seeds over top. Enjoy!

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/hummus-breakfast-bowls/

I heard one of the boys out with the basketball a few minutes ago. It didn't last long - think it was too cold for him.

Hope you find something good in today's recipes. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will also wish althea a happy birthday and hope she is having a wonderful day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> * Happy Birthday Pammie*
> 
> also going way back *Althea* who lives in Adelaide and used to join in in Dave's day has her birthday. Would you wish her well from me, when you meet up, please, Margaret.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - pammie - happy birthday - hope you are having a good day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Pammie, Althea and (belatedly) PurpleFi!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Think of the bed sores the poor soul must have developed!


And that she couldn't go to the bathroom when she needed to either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! I want to give the parents big Kudo's for teaching and more importantly using those manners. If parents teach but don't use, they won't be used, parents sometimes forget that children learn more from watching/listening than from what they are directly told/taught.


Had a lovely little boy at nursery who could use the F word , had to have words with his mum after some of the other children picked it up . She proceeded to tell him off for swearing using about 7 different swear words herself


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would hate being young in today's day and age - they have so many more challenges than i did at the same age or maybe i was just not aware of them. i hope that she does finish school but she does have a mind of her own. too bad that today's youth cannot see the 'big' picture - it would do them good if they could. maybe they could avoid some pitfalls. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Nice opening, Sam. I love Muligatawny soup! I think it is so great you are such a part of your grandchildren ' s lives...such a gift for them. I so hope you can convince Bailee to finish school...she is so close. Maybe explain to her that people that she may want to help will benefit from the more skills she has. It is such a challenge being young!
> Thank you, summary ladies!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to meeting, washed kitchen floor, Maya and I had walk, now to pay bills.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you got our storm - it was all south and east of us. we did get a good bit of rain though. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I hope you get your big storm soon, Sam! It sure looks as if one is headed our way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma sherry - please let us know what you thought of the shrimp recipe - i thought it sounded really good. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Thanks for the great start and recipes, Sam. Have some shrimp in the freezer so will try spaghetti, shrimp and broccoli recipe tonight.
> Thanks to the summary ladies as well.
> The ebike and cart sound like a way for you to continue going to craft market while leaving car for DSF. Hope living arrangements work out for DM, DSF and DS.
> Went to not-so local yarn store yesterday and got pins and wires to properly block my projects. I did leave without any yarn as I am still sorting present stash for upcoming destash sale.
> Prayers for those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cut and paste. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Kaye your sweater is beautiful! And how did you put all those quotes and replies in one post?? I am so un-techi!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think what we can all agree is that he is probably dead - or is he? --- sam



oneapril said:


> I have a college friend who swears Jimmy is in the Hazelton River in PA. Ya' never know....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that she is gwen and i hope that caring will carry her through to better things. all the children had to have a job in order to pay their "bills" - it was just understood that they would or there would be no phone, car, etc. and they all have done very good making sure their bills are paid. sometimes i think bailee just likes to keep everyone in an uproar - it amuses her. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> She does sound like a good soul for sure Sam. I know you worry about her tremendously. I figured Heidi and Gary would be raising the girls to be responsible and independent by having them pay their share of things. My questions probably came off sounding different and certainly was not intended that way. As caring as Bailey is to those outside the family I am betting she will change as she matures even more. I mean, how many young folks now days work so hard and are involved in helping others as she does on the mission trips? There is a good and caring soul inside that girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does christopher expect to make? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, I'm off to go with Marla and Christopher, they have the owners class for the sewing machines they got for Christmas, don't really know why I have to go with, but go I will. See you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i liked that - '... she wasn't a danger to others - that she didn't get up that morning telling herself she was going to kill someone'. give me a break. she made the decision to drive drunk - i think they should have locked her up and thrown away the key. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Pammie, hope it's a great ne.
> 
> Liz, hope you are feeling better today
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i avoid most of the news on tv - no sense getting riled up over something i can do nothing about. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We don't get that sort of inside news from Britain nowadays- it is very noticeable that we have a lot based on the US now. Probably market driven. Mind you frequently I watch only half of the news broadcast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came across this, thought it might make you smile.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news flyty1n - i didn't know that - i though any raw veggie would be good for dogs. i will keep that in mind. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Just back from the vets with Molly beagle. We are well controlled with bl gluc 125 and weight stable at 46.6 pounds. A suggestion, from my vet about overweight dogs. Be sure to have the dog's thyroid checked. Very often that is the case and starving the animal with less food will not reduce weight like a thyroid supplement will. She also reminded me that there is no people food, only veggie is green beans, as carrots, corn and peas are very high in carbs and do not sit well with dogs. Already Molly does not get any people food except a few green beans with our Sunday meal. We, the vet and I, are both very happy that Molly seems to be becoming stable. Had to share the good news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you sharon - here is some info. --- sam

2017 Knit-A-Palooza SAVE THE DATES: June 9th - 11th, 2017 
Checklist: 
○ Block off the time on your calendar 
○ Make reservation: Room Rate=$125 + taxes (If you want roommate info, let me know) Hampton Inn Defiance 1037 Hotel Drive Defiance, OH 43512 (419)784-1515 
○ Send in name, etc. if you want to set up your favorite charity for the Silent Auction. 
○ Start setting aside your stash that you want to put on the "swap table" 
○ Begin thinking about what you'll bring for the "White Elephant Exchange" at Sam's 
○ Decide if you want to bring items for the goody bags 
○ Send your email via PM to RookieRetiree for the Registration Email Distribution List 
○ Decide what food item you want to bring for the cookout on Saturday 
○ Contact RookieRetiree if you wish to coordinate food items or lead a workshop


vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know lkb850 - storms do a tremendous amount of damage and i should not make light of it - along with the beauty of the storm danger exists. i did not mean to minimize it. i'm glad you enjoyed the recipes and hope you return on a regular basis for a cuppa and some conversation - a chair with your name on it is always sitting there with fresh hot tea on the table in front of it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they could cut down on the salt a little i agree. --- sam



jonibee said:


> I like the breadsticks but find them a bit salty..there salad is a nice addition..We have always been satisfied with their menu offerings...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is in victor harbor? --- sam



darowil said:


> Heading out to Victor Harbor for a few days. Will be on on and off- but as Elizabeth will be there I won't be able to drape the cord across the floor like I have been doing there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of the shawl before you mail in off - please? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in to mark where I have read to! Busy day today with all 4 grandsons with us. Tomorrow will be even more manic as we are hosting a joint birthday party for youngest grandson (whose birthday was actually on 5th February) and daughter who had her birthday on Friday. There will be 18 of us in total, so I am just doing a buffet, keeping the cooking to a minimum. As far as knitting goes, I have almost finished the shawl for expected great-nephew. Apparently, there is a baby shower on 5th March, so I need to get it finished and posted off to my sister before then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a lovely little boy at nursery who could use the F word , had to have words with his mum after some of the other children picked it up . She proceeded to tell him off for swearing using about 7 different swear words herself


And she never realized that she hadn't taught him a single thing and that he was just repeating what he heard from her. SAD!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few things i wouldn't mind owning - especially the sweater. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Cool article; just sharing.
> 
> https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-artists-knitting-place-art-history


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what all did they learn? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wow, long day, just got home from Scottsbluff, Marla and Christopher's class was way longer than mine, mine was about an hour and half when I went, theirs was from 10am to almost 4pm, we made a couple quick stops on the way home, I'm pooped. We expected to be home around 1-1:30pm instead of 5pm.
> Now to cook dinner and get caught up with you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 26 February '17
> 
> It's sunny and bright out - a beautiful day - as long as you are inside. It's windy outside and the 32° my dog yard thermometer says it is makes it really cold according to my book. I found out yesterday that one of my grandsons has been using my thermometer for target practice with his bb gun. So the 32° is from an injured thermometer. lol
> 
> ...


Oh those naughty boys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that she couldn't go to the bathroom when she needed to either.


Which is all part of the bed-sores situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't torrington small enough that one plow would be enough? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's the best thing you can do for her. God willing, she'll come right in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to meeting, washed kitchen floor, Maya and I had walk, now to pay bills.


A productive day. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i avoid most of the news on tv - no sense getting riled up over something i can do nothing about. --- sam


Whereas I do like to know what is going on in the wider world. And locally too.

What does get me is the doom and gloom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does christopher expect to make? --- sam


Whatever he needs. He needs to make curtains and he has some clothes that need mending. He also wants to get into doing upholstery, he has a degree in interiors and upholstery from when he got his auto tech cert. He also has an industrial sewing machine that he will use for upholstery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it depends on what you want it to do. for real warmth i think it should come to the knees. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Neither of my ideas will work. Dagnabbit. They will make it longer, but then the design is changed too much and it doesn't look right. So....hmm. I've tinked and frogged back to where I was but not sure what to do now. I suppose I could just start over with more stitches in the cast on and add to the bottom instead. I've figured how many rounds will add 3", so could work with that. It's a square with each side measuring 27". Worn with the point down, it's 19" long and worn with the straight edge across the front, it's 13" long. How many inches should I add? Opinions, please. I made this one to cover the shoulders, but for a "full size" poncho, what do y'all prefer? I'm going to put it in time out again until I decide, and I'd love your input.
> 
> Cookies sound good, Mel, and glad you had a good day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i see a horse - it's looking good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what all did they learn? --- sam


Everything about the machines they got, all the workings, cleaning, stitches, and anything else that went along with it. It was a very indepth class. 
I need to take mine in for it's free annual cleaning/tune-up and I can go in for another class anytime. I get one or two more free ones I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't torrington small enough that one plow would be enough? --- sam


No, it's not quite that small, they really need at least 2, preferably 3 to really do the job right with the snow we got, normally though, 2 would probably do the job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - may we have a picture when it is finished please? i am so sorry you are down with another bug. think we all need some continuous hot weather to bake all the stuff out of us. be easy on yourself - sit - drink a lot - put your feet up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely of you kate. does he have some children that could also help. it's hard being alone after having been married for so long. or has he always been difficult? --- sam



KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me!
> That sounds a lovely jumper, Kate! Which Aunt?


Not the one who died recently, it was my mum's sister, Jean. She and my gran (yes, that one!) were avid knitters and made most of our jumpers when we were young. She used to ask her DH what she should knit next and the reply was always the same - "A bunnet with sleeves!" (A bunnet is a hat, usually a man's cap.) Sadly my lovely Aunt Jean died very young at 55 in 1985.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute - may we have a picture when it is finished please? i am so sorry you are down with another bug. think we all need some continuous hot weather to bake all the stuff out of us. be easy on yourself - sit - drink a lot - put your feet up. --- sam


Sit drink and fall asleep is what I did so now I'm wide awake wishing I could remember were the hot water bottle is , but to lazy to get up and look


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do full heads of cabbage really freeze well? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? not really that much work, just fiddle & messy, that's why I like to do such a big batch when I make them????It's also nice to have them available to pull out of the freezer when I don't feel like cooking from scratch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sorry you have the stomach woes Sonja, know how horrible that is as of recent days. Makes you feel very tired. I've been on the electrolytes and feel a lot better now but eating cautiously.
> Love the cute hat you're making, very eye catching colours.
> 
> Gwen great news your kitty came back home, wonder if she's been over the way in the trailer park perhaps?
> ...


Thank you Fan , hopefully the stomach cramps will disappear over night


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not the one who died recently, it was my mum's sister, Jean. She and my gran (yes, that one!) were avid knitters and made most of our jumpers when we were young. She used to ask her DH what she should knit next and the reply was always the same - "A bunnet with sleeves!" (A bunnet is a hat, usually a man's cap.) Sadly my lovely Aunt Jean died very young at 55 in 1985.


55 is way to young. 
Did she ever knit him a bunnet with sleeves for the heck of it? lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i liked that - '... she wasn't a danger to others - that she didn't get up that morning telling herself she was going to kill someone'. give me a break. she made the decision to drive drunk - i think they should have locked her up and thrown away the key. --- sam


Exactly! How must the family of those killed feel, it's insane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely of you kate. does he have some children that could also help. it's hard being alone after having been married for so long. or has he always been difficult? --- sam


No he has no children Sam, and yes he has always been a bit difficult! This is the man who once said, "People with inferiority complexes have them because they are inferior!"....I think he was joking! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 55 is way to young.
> Did she ever knit him a bunnet with sleeves for the heck of it? lol


She should have...and made him wear it! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


So sorry to hear that, poor Donna.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She should have...and made him wear it! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It would have looked interesting to say the very least.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!

Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Oh no, that is so sad! She was having such a hard time already with the loss of, was it her nephew?, now this, I certainly hope that she can recover from such a deep blow. Thoughts and prayers going out for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mock? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Alright, how do I get myself into these things? I just joined Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry and signed up for the March MKAL or MOCK as they call it.
> I have my yarn pulled out of stash and will get it wound into a ball, and I have needles and stitch markers in a project bag, as if I don't have enough projects going. Well we'll find out how I do with deadlines. lol
> 
> :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She should have...and made him wear it! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do full heads of cabbage really freeze well? --- sam


They freeze great for Cabbage rolls, when you thaw them the leaves are very limp & easy to roll. Similar to sour Cabbage heads- do you get those in other parts of the world? Some use them for Cabbage rolls. In case you haven't heard of that, it's like sauerkraut but the whole head, I think it's put in the barrel with sauerkraut while it ferments. 
I'm not sure if the heads would be good for any other use.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not the one who died recently, it was my mum's sister, Jean. She and my gran (yes, that one!) were avid knitters and made most of our jumpers when we were young. She used to ask her DH what she should knit next and the reply was always the same - "A bunnet with sleeves!" (A bunnet is a hat, usually a man's cap.) Sadly my lovely Aunt Jean died very young at 55 in 1985.


Seems so many die so young, so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!
> 
> Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


Wow! Well I guess for whatever reason you were not meant to have the basketball, too bad, but saving the money isn't a bad thing either.
The fundraiser sounds like fun. Rick Springfield is good, Jesse's girl... 
Don't forget to breathe this week. lol 
Hope all goes well with the hernia surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mock? --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Mystery Sock Knit along.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Poor woman. Has he been sick or was this very sudden?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - what happened? he wasn't that old. i feel so bad for her - it will be a struggle for her. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isd? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!
> 
> Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew, your work is gorgeous! I can't wait to get to vote for you! 

Kate, I know you are sad about your aunt, but it sounds like your uncle really needs you. He may not say anything, but I'm sure he will appreciate your help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!
> 
> Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


Sounds like you had a great birthday celebration. Rick Springfield is great, lucky you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to remember that. how did you wrap it for the freezer? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> They freeze great for Cabbage rolls, when you thaw them the leaves are very limp & easy to roll. Similar to sour Cabbage heads- do you get those in other parts of the world? Some use them for Cabbage rolls. In case you haven't heard of that, it's like sauerkraut but the whole head, I think it's put in the barrel with sauerkraut while it ferments.
> I'm not sure if the heads would be good for any other use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> isd? --- sam


Independent School District.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do any of you like to eat at Subway? DH was just watching Marketplace & they were analyzing some of the food we buy.
I always buy the oven roast chicken sub when we go there, not anymore.???? Apparently it's less than 50% real chicken, the rest is chemicals, binders & soy ???? It also has 10times the amount of sodium as a similar piece if chicken, 2/3 of daily allotment 

GS has a hockey game at 6 tonight in town so we are going to watch. I really don't care to go but must put in an appearance a few times each winter. We will have a "rink burger" for supper so at least I don't have to cook.

I had a little turkey 8 pounds-in the freezer so took it out & will have the kids for supper tomorrow, I love turkey & like to have it more than just for Christmas. Thanksgiving


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to remember that. how did you wrap it for the freezer? --- sam


I just put them in a plastic bag. Do you make Cabbage rolls?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Sorry to hear that, but what does BJ stand for? I haven't been able to figure it out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you like to eat at Subway? DH was just watching Marketplace & they were analyzing some of the food we buy.
> I always buy the oven roast chicken sub when we go there, not anymore.???? Apparently it's less than 50% real chicken, the rest is chemicals, binders & soy ???? It also has 10times the amount of sodium as a similar piece if chicken, 2/3 of daily allotment
> 
> GS has a hockey game at 6 tonight in town so we are going to watch. I really don't care to go but must put in an appearance a few times each winter. We will have a "rink burger" for supper so at least I don't have to cook.
> ...


I used to get the chicken too, but like you, after hearing that, not anymore. I wonder if the meatball is still okay?


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Shrimp meal was good only next time I will get fresh shrimp, the frozen seemed tough. The pasta and broccoli were great.
Condolences to Southern Gal.
Matthew's drawing is coming along great.
Sorry another bug has caught up with you Sonja. The Minnie hat adorable.
I'm sure your uncle appreciates your help, although if he is like my DD, he doesn't let me know often.
Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7pm and it was cold and snowy out. 

Today was a challenge. Gage was whining and crying and just out of sorts. It was just a very trying afternoon. 

Got 3 loads of laundry done. Made supper. 
Burned my arm on the stove door. 

Have a headache and just had a horrible afternoon. Gage is off to bed in 2 hours and I think I will probably go then too. 

Will check in later on. ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, I am so sorry your day has been so trying. Hope you get a great night's sleep. 

I, too, can't figure out what BJ stands for. But, I must confess, I get confused by the initials and also by the screen names vs. real names as I don't know many of the real names. Are the initials used because one doesn't want to write out the whole name? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


How exciting and wonderful that she came back.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Gagesmom, I am so sorry your day has been so trying. Hope you get a great night's sleep.
> 
> I, too, can't figure out what BJ stands for. But, I must confess, I get confused by the initials and also by the screen names vs. real names as I don't know many of the real names. Are the initials used because one doesn't want to write out the whole name? Inquiring minds wish to know.


 I believe that BJ is what Donna always called her husband. I assumed that he went by his initials rather than being called by his actual names.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned
> 
> We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
> I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans
> ...


Wow what wonderful work there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Crime rate is rising the same over here sadly Bonnie. I dont know what the answer is but I do believe Australian laws and court system need a huge overhall and move somehow to zero tolerance. :sm25:


For young ones I think a pulling over the coals and a let off for a first offence is good. That may be enough to pull them back in line but if they do repeat then they need dealing with more seriously ( one brother got caught shoplifting as a teenager and was was left off with nothing but a good talking to and to the best of my knowledge never did anything like that again. But don't know what the answer is as jail is a great place to learn even ideas as to how to buck the system-many come out worse than they go in.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The Oscars are on tonight, but I haven't seen any of the movies! Just turned on "Rear Window." Grace Kelly was beautiful! Of course, I love Jimmy Stewart. I've done a little knitting, but not just a whole lot. Has anyone joined the Loops Club? They send a pattern and yarn every month. Not cheap, but thinking that the yarn would be good yarn, not acrylic. Can't decide if it is something I really should spend some money on!

Mel, sorry about your day. I had hoped that after Gage and Greg talked, he might be having better days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Not good Sonya. Hope you feel better soon- and can get back to your normal healthy self. Likely got very run down. Maybe with the warmer weather that will arrive soonish you can get back to your normal healthy state.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As usual when looking after Elizabeth I am here while she sleeps. 
She actually 'told' me she wanted a sleep today! This from a child who used to fight sleep as hard as she could.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


The poor man- he sounds lost and with the TIAs as well it must be so hard for him.
Hopefully he won't be too bothered by you cleaning the house for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I doing a Sonya- playing yarn chicken. I'm sure it won't make it. But it is a circular cardigan worked from the middle out. SO I think I will just undo the cast off and use what I need to finish the last sleeve and have the cardigan slightly smaller. It's got plenty of length so it won't matter. This is my February UFO so have 2 days to finish it in. And it will help improve my February stash busting efforts (but it won't bring me even)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My condolences to Donna. 
Sonja, your loss last year is still affecting you. Are you really taking as good care of yourself as you should. You need extra pampering now. I hope you get over these illnesses soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My condolences to Donna. 
Sonja, your loss last year is still affecting you. Are you really taking as good care of yourself as you should. You need extra pampering now. I hope you get over these illnesses soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I did, I feel better than I have most of the week. I just needed an early night and to sleep until I woke up on my own. David took care of the dogs last night so I could sleep, I awoke enough to hear him come in and get the little ones off the bed and take them out, but then I was zonked out again.
> I hope you also had a good night.


Sounds like you needed a really good sleep- and good David to help you get it. Hopefully you will keep feeling better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think what we can all agree is that he is probably dead - or is he? --- sam


Considering he'd be well over 100 by now, I think we can safely assume that he is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Oh no. I am so very sorry to hear this. Sending blessings her way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7pm and it was cold and snowy out.
> 
> Today was a challenge. Gage was whining and crying and just out of sorts. It was just a very trying afternoon.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that your weekend would continue on a good note, all the way to the end, but I guess it was not to be. I hope you have a good sleep and tomorrow is much better for both Gage and you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As usual when looking after Elizabeth I am here while she sleeps.
> She actually 'told' me she wanted a sleep today! This from a child who used to fight sleep as hard as she could.


She's just growing up way to fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you needed a really good sleep- and good David to help you get it. Hopefully you will keep feeling better.


Thank you, yes I feel much better, now the trick is to get enough sleep every night. I usually do good on my sleep but this last week has just been rough, a day where I could sleep until I was ready to wake up was wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights one.
> I could sure see Sonja trying one of these.


Thats the one I loved too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Alright, how do I get myself into these things? I just joined Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry and signed up for the March MKAL or MOCK as they call it.
> I have my yarn pulled out of stash and will get it wound into a ball, and I have needles and stitch markers in a project bag, as if I don't have enough projects going. Well we'll find out how I do with deadlines. lol :sm16:


I was going to say I've avoided these. But then I realized that my club is one really! And I have a deadline that I like to meet. As I am doing them only for Maryanne this year it is a bit easier. Her ankles and calves have got so big I am doing plain feet and adding a number of extra stitches to the legs. So feet are very quick and easy- he feet are 1 1/2 shorter than my average size. 
And I am trying to do the Knitterati squares. Will start them again when I get this cardigan finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - what happened? he wasn't that old. i feel so bad for her - it will be a struggle for her. --- sam


The full PM reads:

received on: Feb 26, 2017 17:20:42
Jules will you let sam and the others that still remember me, that i lost my beloved Bobby (BJ) on Tues. Feb. 21. i found him at home and mom and others assure me it looked like he passed peacefully. but he was my Heart for 27 yrs. still trying to process. tell all, i miss being here and hope to be on more, gotta learn to lean on my self first. southern gal..............Donna

That is all I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but what does BJ stand for? I haven't been able to figure it out!


I have posted the full PM above.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to say I've avoided these. But then I realized that my club is one really! And I have a deadline that I like to meet. As I am doing them only for Maryanne this year it is a bit easier. Her ankles and calves have got so big I am doing plain feet and adding a number of extra stitches to the legs. So feet are very quick and easy- he feet are 1 1/2 shorter than my average size.
> And I am trying to do the Knitterati squares. Will start them again when I get this cardigan finished.


I can't blame you, I usually do to too. 
It's good you can make them for her. 
I am waiting to see the end result of everyone's knitterati squares.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok now - kaye - sonja - anyone else that likes a challenge - you need to knit this sweater - you really do. for yourself of course. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2017/02/24/tiny-stripes-cardigan-vest/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Tiny%20Stripes%20Cardigan%20%2B%20Vest%20%7C%20T6&utm_content=A&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


I used to make the kids mittens and gloves like that only with several colors and sometimes two colours in every row.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to make the kids mittens and gloves like that only with several colors and sometimes two colours in every row.


That just sounds like a lot of work. 
Hi Caren, how goes it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad for Donna. Lifting her in prayer.


KateB said:


> So sorry to hear that, poor Donna.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Donna, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved BJ. Remember, we are a family and here for you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Donna, So sorry for your loss. Adjusting will not be easy, but we will all be there for you when you need us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Donna:My prayers and lots of hugs coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you have a fabulous time in Galveston? Are you home or still in Texas?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you have a fabulous time in Galveston? Are you home or still in Texas?


I just got home; had a fabulous time in Galveston. I'll post some photos tomorrow. Good night--hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to get the chicken too, but like you, after hearing that, not anymore. I wonder if the meatball is still okay?


The program only talked about the chicken but I would be Leary of any meat there from now on


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - but they sound good and i can learn to make them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just put them in a plastic bag. Do you make Cabbage rolls?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

her husband is bj. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but what does BJ stand for? I haven't been able to figure it out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the critique grandma sherry - i will remember to use fresh shrimp. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Shrimp meal was good only next time I will get fresh shrimp, the frozen seemed tough. The pasta and broccoli were great.
> Condolences to Southern Gal.
> Matthew's drawing is coming along great.
> Sorry another bug has caught up with you Sonja. The Minnie hat adorable.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can imagine the feeling he is having - his world is topsy turvy - he is at a very vulnerable age. feel for him. hard on you too - all this can't be easy. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 7pm and it was cold and snowy out.
> 
> Today was a challenge. Gage was whining and crying and just out of sorts. It was just a very trying afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a lot of people don't want their real name flying around out in cyber space. i would call it a privacy issue. we get hacked easy enough - one doesn't want to help them by using their names. this is in my humble opinion (imho) only. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Gagesmom, I am so sorry your day has been so trying. Hope you get a great night's sleep.
> 
> I, too, can't figure out what BJ stands for. But, I must confess, I get confused by the initials and also by the screen names vs. real names as I don't know many of the real names. Are the initials used because one doesn't want to write out the whole name? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spend the money after kap. rear window is a wonderful movie - grace kelly - i still see her sitting on the bed reading a fashion magazine. raymond burr lwas really scary in that movie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> The Oscars are on tonight, but I haven't seen any of the movies! Just turned on "Rear Window." Grace Kelly was beautiful! Of course, I love Jimmy Stewart. I've done a little knitting, but not just a whole lot. Has anyone joined the Loops Club? They send a pattern and yarn every month. Not cheap, but thinking that the yarn would be good yarn, not acrylic. Can't decide if it is something I really should spend some money on!
> 
> Mel, sorry about your day. I had hoped that after Gage and Greg talked, he might be having better days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me cry. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The full PM reads:
> 
> received on: Feb 26, 2017 17:20:42
> Jules will you let sam and the others that still remember me, that i lost my beloved Bobby (BJ) on Tues. Feb. 21. i found him at home and mom and others assure me it looked like he passed peacefully. but he was my Heart for 27 yrs. still trying to process. tell all, i miss being here and hope to be on more, gotta learn to lean on my self first. southern gal..............Donna
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poor you! You're probably a bit run down after the year you had last year - sit and knit and be kind to yourself! {{{hugs}}} BTW, lovely wee hat. :sm24:


RE Sonja... I agree and ditto. Feel better soon Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that makes me cry. --- sam


It is so hard for her, having lost the nephew in the last couple of years, her Dad, her sister, and now her husband. I know she works very hard for her church- I just pray that is enough to help her pull through all this grief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


Oh dear the poor man. He will be grateful for the company and care that you can do.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I need something , I need to be at the doctors to get blood checked for thyroid, I'll ask if they can do other tests too


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is in victor harbor? --- sam


Victor Harbor is a seaside area- about an hour or so from Adelaide so far enough away to go for a break. Mum for the last few years has rented a place down here the last half of summer (the first half is in school holidays and thus very busy and expensive to rent here as it is a very popular family holiday destination). It is almost always significantly cooler down here.
Vicky has holidays so is spending a few days down here but needs to work today. Hence I was called in to help out.

Well I started this about 7 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up. So we had some time on the beach standing in the waves, watching the dogs and the birds. She had a lovely time enjoyed it greatly. Then playing around here happily. So now back on the computer for a while till I decide to head to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Oh no poor Donna- it will be really tough for her.
If you should be reading this Donna so very sorry for you as you face this new tough time ahead. ANd without the strength and support of BJ there with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!
> 
> Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


Glad you enjoyed the day so much. At least it was only a basket ball not an Oscar that was muddled up. Clearly you needed the money for something else- such as KAP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you like to eat at Subway? DH was just watching Marketplace & they were analyzing some of the food we buy.
> I always buy the oven roast chicken sub when we go there, not anymore.???? Apparently it's less than 50% real chicken, the rest is chemicals, binders & soy ???? It also has 10times the amount of sodium as a similar piece if chicken, 2/3 of daily allotment
> 
> GS has a hockey game at 6 tonight in town so we are going to watch. I really don't care to go but must put in an appearance a few times each winter. We will have a "rink burger" for supper so at least I don't have to cook.
> ...


Do the kids or the turkey cook better? Parents might not be too pleased with you you realise if you have them for supper :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Oh no! :sm13:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool article; just sharing.
> 
> https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-artists-knitting-place-art-history


Interesting article, Gwen, than you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, long day, just got home from Scottsbluff, Marla and Christopher's class was way longer than mine, mine was about an hour and half when I went, theirs was from 10am to almost 4pm, we made a couple quick stops on the way home, I'm pooped. We expected to be home around 1-1:30pm instead of 5pm.
> Now to cook dinner and get caught up with you all.


But did you learn anything? Good of you to lend moral support to Marla and Christopher.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Copy and paste, I have a lot of experience with cut or copy and paste, sometimes it is a lifesaver.
> If you have a windows, left click on mouse and at same time move cursor over the part you want to cut or copy, it turns it blue, then release the left click and cursor and right click and that will bring up a menu, hit cut or copy, whichever suits your needs, then go to where you want to paste that and left click to set your cursor and then right click for menu and choose paste.


Thanks, Kaye! I have a tablet and, believe it or not, just learned to copy and paste last week from my DD. Ya'know...old dog...new tricks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The full PM reads:
> 
> received on: Feb 26, 2017 17:20:42
> Jules will you let sam and the others that still remember me, that i lost my beloved Bobby (BJ) on Tues. Feb. 21. i found him at home and mom and others assure me it looked like he passed peacefully. but he was my Heart for 27 yrs. still trying to process. tell all, i miss being here and hope to be on more, gotta learn to lean on my self first. southern gal..............Donna
> ...


Thanks Julie, poor Donna. So very sad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I baked cookies together and enjoyed doing something we both like to do.
> 
> Bonde and Chris and Warden came up and visited Greg this afternoon . I know he was excited and looking forward to it. I think it made his day. Then they came to see us. Bonde did some baking yesterday so we did a trade. I sent them home with some cookies and they left a box for us. Brownies,banana bread and muffins.
> After they left Jodi came down for a little bit. She had made stir fry for her supper and brought down some for me. It was delicious.
> ...


Sounds like a nice (and delicious), day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Oh, Gwen!! Wonderful news! How does she look? Purrs all around!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wonder where you cat was vacationing ????Glad she's returned
> 
> We went for coffee at friends this afternoon & ended up ordering pizza & staying for supper.
> I just got done packaging all my Cabbage rolls & getting them in the freezer-10 meal sized pans
> ...


Oh my gosh, Bonnie, she has amazing knitting...all of it! Thanks for the link. Wow!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


I really enjoy seeing Matthew's drawings progress. Thank you for sharing, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, poor Donna. So very sad.


It is very hard for her, when you remember that in the last year or so, her dad has died, her sister, Keagan, who I think is her nephew, and now BJ.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice Gwen and Happy Anniversary for Monday. :sm24:


Happy Anniversary, Gwen! You and your Sweetheart enjoy your day! How many years?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


I am glad you are able to help your uncle, Kate...sounds like he is more bark than bite, bless him!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.

Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


I am interested to know more- I don't think I've ever come across these before!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> We got the same weather. When I let Candy out last night, the deck had a dusting of snow. So nice that you had a good day with your grand kids.


How are you feeling, Liz?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly midnight- and I am again yawning- last I looked it was 26*C, not much hope of good rest at those temperatures. But I need to disconnect from the computer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Think I need something , I need to be at the doctors to get blood checked for thyroid, I'll ask if they can do other tests too


Are you feeling better today, Sonja?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am interested to know more- I don't think I've ever come across these before!


Never heard of them either. So maybe we are to learn something new (yet again!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!


A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
The teenager tells her 'Loosen up Grams. These are modern times. You gotta let your rose buds show!' And out she goes..
The next day the teenager comes down stairs, and her grandmother is sitting there with no top on.
The teenager wants to die. She explains to her grandmother that she has friends coming over and that it is just not appropriate...
The grandmother says, 'Loosen up, Sweetie. If you can show off your rose buds, then I can display my hanging baskets.
Happy Gardening.
(This is too funny not to share!)
Don't mess with a Senior Citizen!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Alright, how do I get myself into these things? I just joined Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry and signed up for the March MKAL or MOCK as they call it.
> I have my yarn pulled out of stash and will get it wound into a ball, and I have needles and stitch markers in a project bag, as if I don't have enough projects going. Well we'll find out how I do with deadlines. lol :sm16:


Can't wait to see your socks, Kaye!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very hard for her, when you remember that in the last year or so, her dad has died, her sister, Keagan, who I think is her nephew, and now BJ.


Yes very very tough for her. :sm13:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i think what we can all agree is that he is probably dead - or is he? --- sam


 :sm17:

Sam, we got the rockin'and rollin' thunderstorm you have been wishing for! A lot of straight line winds, too, taking trees down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


I have just look up Paczki, a type of doughnut? Yum, yes please. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


Hahahaha. Love it! LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We got to 32c today but gosh it felt quite a lot hotter. That sun was burning! It is down to 21c now at 10pm. I hope it cools down more than this tonight. We have a couple more days the same in a row.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

A type of bismarck made for Shrove Tuesday, or Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday. 

Eastern European custom. They did not have sweets/desserts during Lent. So they would make these special treats, using up their sugar, fruit, oil up before Lent began.

We used to make 30 to 40 dozen, delivering them to family, friends, our Church, even to a Cardinal for his Bishop's meeting on that day. What was probably the best story we have is pulling up to the Cardinal's Mansion, an off duty policeman came out to find out what we wanted. Said we were there to see the Sisters taking care of the Cardinal. 

We didn't go to the front door, but the door to the kitchen. He followed closely behind. When Sister opened the door, he asked her if she knew us. His look said disbelief. 

We went into the kitchen, asking Sister if she wanted one. No, tomorrow. We asked if the policeman wanted one. Sister said we'll share. I said no, I think he might like his own.

He ate one. Told us we are welcome ANY TIME. That these are better than Pticek's Bakery, which he lives down the street from.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Sit drink and fall asleep is what I did so now I'm wide awake wishing I could remember were the hot water bottle is , but to lazy to get up and look


Sonja, put a wet cloth in a zip lock plastic bag...don't seal the bag. Microwave the bag 30 seconds or until it is as hot as you want it. Zip the bag closed and you have a nice heating pad...lasts pretty long, too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for all of the birthday wishes. It was one of the best I've ever had. Mary Beth and I went to my sister's for Dex's birthday and had a really nice visit. He unwrapped his presents with the speed of light! We said that we had never seen someone open gifts so fast! He is a very funny kid. Then we came to my house and took care of the dogs for about 30 minutes. Then we went to the Mesquite Arena fora fundraiser. They served bar-b-que, and it was really good. They had a band that had some members that had gone through Mesquite ISD. Then was the auction! I tried hard not to bid on something, but a signed basketball from the Mavericks was too much. I did win the bid, but in some confusion they sold it to someone else. I was pretty sad, but in the long run, it was good that I didn't spend the money. More money for the KAP! The main performance was Rick Springfield. He was awesome! He looks a lot younger than his 67 years. We had a great evening. Today I have been lazy. I have lots of work to do as my sis and the two boys are coming Thursday. Her eldest son is having hernia surgery so she is spending the weekend with them, and I will keep the boys. A busy week to say the least!
> 
> Prayers for those that are ill, and I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


I am glad you had a fun day, Pammie. Rick Springfield!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The full PM reads:
> 
> received on: Feb 26, 2017 17:20:42
> Jules will you let sam and the others that still remember me, that i lost my beloved Bobby (BJ) on Tues. Feb. 21. i found him at home and mom and others assure me it looked like he passed peacefully. but he was my Heart for 27 yrs. still trying to process. tell all, i miss being here and hope to be on more, gotta learn to lean on my self first. southern gal..............Donna
> ...


Prayers for Donna. Such a hard loss.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


Great! Give it back to them in terms they understand!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Victor Harbor is a seaside area- about an hour or so from Adelaide so far enough away to go for a break. Mum for the last few years has rented a place down here the last half of summer (the first half is in school holidays and thus very busy and expensive to rent here as it is a very popular family holiday destination). It is almost always significantly cooler down here.
> Vicky has holidays so is spending a few days down here but needs to work today. Hence I was called in to help out.
> 
> Well I started this about 7 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up. So we had some time on the beach standing in the waves, watching the dogs and the birds. She had a lovely time enjoyed it greatly. Then playing around here happily. So now back on the computer for a while till I decide to head to bed.


It sounds like a lovely place to relax, Darowil!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly midnight- and I am again yawning- last I looked it was 26*C, not much hope of good rest at those temperatures. But I need to disconnect from the computer.


Sweet dreams, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Teddy bear said:


> A type of bismarck made for Shrove Tuesday, or Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday.
> 
> Eastern European custom. They did not have sweets/desserts during Lent. So they would make these special treats, using up their sugar, fruit, oil up before Lent began.
> 
> ...


Funny story! In what part of the world do you live, Teddy?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Another baby disappeared. So quickly they stop being babies.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Funny story! In what part of the world do you live, Teddy?


Chicagoland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes very very tough for her. :sm13:


I am just hoping her faith pulls her through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Great! Give it back to them in terms they understand!


Goodness knows if it ever was for real, but I thought it a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sweet dreams, Julie!


Wish I had of, next door is up too- probably drinking. I am too, but just my rye/barley/chicory roasted brew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


I reckon Caitlin is getting more and more gorgeous- wonder what Harry's thoughts were!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


I would love a paczki; what flavor(s) are you making? Can you share a recipe? Glad to have you here with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never heard of them either. So maybe we are to learn something new (yet again!).


They are a real treat- I'll let Teddy Bear explain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Chicagoland.


I thought you might be nearby; we have quite a large Polish/American population. Our bakery ; Continental, does a very nice paczki, but I'm sure yours are better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley and I watched Hacksaw Ridge and Manchester by The Sea. Both were excellent movies though I sometimes had trouble following Manchester by the Sea because of the flashbacks and how they transitioned. LOVED Hacksaw Ridge which is based on a true story and man. What a true hero he was. Both movies are on On Demand with Spectrum TV. Well worth seeing.


thewren said:


> spend the money after kap. rear window is a wonderful movie - grace kelly - i still see her sitting on the bed reading a fashion magazine. raymond burr lwas really scary in that movie. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got home; had a fabulous time in Galveston. I'll post some photos tomorrow. Good night--hope you get a good night's sleep!


Welcome home, very glad you all had a great time, knew you would. :sm24: 
I need to go to Galveston, I loved Kemah Boardwalk the one time my friend and I went, I would love to go back. 
I slept great, hope you did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The program only talked about the chicken but I would be Leary of any meat there from now on


Yah, that's what I was thinking too, that sucks, but it is what it is, I guess there isn't really any fast food that's decent anymore, may just have to stick to pb&j at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard for her, having lost the nephew in the last couple of years, her Dad, her sister, and now her husband. I know she works very hard for her church- I just pray that is enough to help her pull through all this grief.


I know it's really been a rough couple of years for her. I agree, I hope that the church will help her through it all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a mere 24 years though he was my first BF in high school. Long history.



oneapril said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gwen! You and your Sweetheart enjoy your day! How many years?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Victor Harbor is a seaside area- about an hour or so from Adelaide so far enough away to go for a break. Mum for the last few years has rented a place down here the last half of summer (the first half is in school holidays and thus very busy and expensive to rent here as it is a very popular family holiday destination). It is almost always significantly cooler down here.
> Vicky has holidays so is spending a few days down here but needs to work today. Hence I was called in to help out.
> 
> Well I started this about 7 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up. So we had some time on the beach standing in the waves, watching the dogs and the birds. She had a lovely time enjoyed it greatly. Then playing around here happily. So now back on the computer for a while till I decide to head to bed.


Sounds like an ideal summer day Margaret , think you will both sleep tonight


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome home, Jeanette! So glad you had a great weekend. We are having a family reunion this summer. We are going to Jellystone Park near Kerville. Very kid friendly. DS and BIL have a camper, but the rest of us are staying in cabins. I think it will be fun. We used to do this every summer when all of the kids were young. Now, it's young grand kids!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do the kids or the turkey cook better? Parents might not be too pleased with you you realise if you have them for supper :sm02:


Made me smile reading Bonnie's post too :sm02:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Gwen! Hope you have a nice day with your hubby!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley and I watched Hacksaw Ridge and Manchester by The Sea. Both were excellent movies though I sometimes had trouble following Manchester by the Sea because of the flashbacks and how they transitioned. LOVED Hacksaw Ridge which is based on a true story and man. What a true hero he was. Both movies are on On Demand with Spectrum TV. Well worth seeing.


When we were at lunch on Saturday, an old man (had to be in his nineties) came by us wearing a WWII veteran cap. We thanked him for his service and he said he fought in the battle of Okinawa. Reading about that, I was astounded. Unreal. Hacksaw Ridge is about that battle, and yes, a hero. May we never live through such a terrible time again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Victor Harbor is a seaside area- about an hour or so from Adelaide so far enough away to go for a break. Mum for the last few years has rented a place down here the last half of summer (the first half is in school holidays and thus very busy and expensive to rent here as it is a very popular family holiday destination). It is almost always significantly cooler down here.
> Vicky has holidays so is spending a few days down here but needs to work today. Hence I was called in to help out.
> 
> Well I started this about 7 hours ago then Elizabeth woke up. So we had some time on the beach standing in the waves, watching the dogs and the birds. She had a lovely time enjoyed it greatly. Then playing around here happily. So now back on the computer for a while till I decide to head to bed.


Sounds like everyone all around is having a good time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do the kids or the turkey cook better? Parents might not be too pleased with you you realise if you have them for supper :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to look up what Paaczki was and YES I'd gladly take one or two! Sound yummy. Do you put in the jelly filling or as a couple of recipes I found used a custard like filling? What is your favorite filling?


Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> But did you learn anything? Good of you to lend moral support to Marla and Christopher.


Yes, quite a bit, their class was much more in depth than mine was, the lady that did mine is just an employee and the lady that did theirs is the owner and she goes over everything, and I do mean everything. The only part I missed was the part about putting on patches, I had stopped at my guitar teachers on the way back after lunch, they went directly back( I walked, only about 2+ blocks total, they drove), and I stood and chatted for a half hour or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Kaye! I have a tablet and, believe it or not, just learned to copy and paste last week from my DD. Ya'know...old dog...new tricks!


No, you can teach an old dog new tricks a lot easier than you can teach a new dog old tricks these days, it seems. lolol 
:sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLAO!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy Anniversary, Gwen! You and your Sweetheart enjoy your day! How many years?


Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley from me too!!!! Don't forget to make ice cream and let us know how it works. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


Do you bake them for shrove Tuesday? Wondering if its anything like the Swedish Semlor bun which is a cardamom scented sweet bun filled with almond paste and whipped cream used to be made just for shrove Tuesday but now eaten between now and easter


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a mere 24 years though he was my first BF in high school. Long history.


*Happy anniversary, you two!* My BFF married a former BF from school, too, about 7 years ago after both had other spouses and children. When something is meant to be, it's beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable. Gosh they sure are growing fast. Seems like only yesterday that Caitlin was born.


KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


YUM!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


LOLOL!!! Oh Fan! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Can't wait to see your socks, Kaye!!


Thank you, me too. lolol
I wish I had a green that would work because it's called Jack of the Green, but I have a lovely pink tonal Zitron Hand Art from my stash that I think will fit the bill without being to busy and over shadowing the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Are you feeling better today, Sonja?


Not really don't think it helped that I had to take husband to dentist I was beat by the time I got home . Still feel sick but since I haven't had anything you eat since yesterday morning don't think I will be


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> :sm17:
> 
> Sam, we got the rockin'and rollin' thunderstorm you have been wishing for! A lot of straight line winds, too, taking trees down.


Oh wow, I hope it didn't do any damage to people or homes/businesses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonder if he was one of the 75 men Doss saved? Wouldn't that have been something. Yes, praying that we never see such horrors again. My dad was at Pearl Harbor when it was bombed. I have the telegram he sent his mom letting her know he was ok. In fact all it says is "am ok". DH had it framed for me.



Sorlenna said:


> When we were at lunch on Saturday, an old man (had to be in his nineties) came by us wearing a WWII veteran cap. We thanked him for his service and he said he fought in the battle of Okinawa. Reading about that, I was astounded. Unreal. Hacksaw Ridge is about that battle, and yes, a hero. May we never live through such a terrible time again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, put a wet cloth in a zip lock plastic bag...don't seal the bag. Microwave the bag 30 seconds or until it is as hot as you want it. Zip the bag closed and you have a nice heating pad...lasts pretty long, too.


Thank you April I will remember this


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> A type of bismarck made for Shrove Tuesday, or Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday.
> 
> Eastern European custom. They did not have sweets/desserts during Lent. So they would make these special treats, using up their sugar, fruit, oil up before Lent began.
> 
> ...


Triple double yum! 
Wow, that's a lot of work, how many do you make now? 30-40 doz is a lot but I sure bet they were greatly appreciated and enjoyed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


2 little cuties . Caitlin must be a little chatterbox now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder! I haven't used it yet so will get out the directions and go for it. Boy you have such a good memory!

EDIT: Just got out the ice cream attachment and I have to freeze the bowl part for at least 15 hours first!!! Going to put it in the freezer now but may not make ice cream today; oh well....we can celebrate all week just like some of us do birthdays!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley from me too!!!! Don't forget to make ice cream and let us know how it works. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to look up what Paaczki was and YES I'd gladly take one or two! Sound yummy. Do you put in the jelly filling or as a couple of recipes I found used a custard like filling? What is your favorite filling?


My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.

Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


They are both so cute, he looks a bit of a cheeky lad doesn't he. lolol 
I think they are both going to do their fair share of heartbreaking one day. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is. When I became my mom's guardian DH and I were emptying out her house. I found a box of my stuff in her attic and low and behold it had a couple of cards/love letters DH had sent me when I was in high school and he had just gone to college at Abraham Baldwin College in south Georgia. I had totally forgotten about ever getting them! Yes, they are in safe keeping now.



Sorlenna said:


> *Happy anniversary, you two!* My BFF married a former BF from school, too, about 7 years ago after both had other spouses and children. When something is meant to be, it's beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a mere 24 years though he was my first BF in high school. Long history.


Happy anniversary Gwen and Brantley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Brantley and Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful gathering and photo to memorialize the vaca. Love the house too!


RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes. Since out of work DH has taken to making biscuits (frozen Mary B brand) almost every morning so we had that for breakfast. Are thinking of going out for a late lunch today instead of dinner but haven't decided where yet. DH also gave me a cute card. He always finds the best cards of anyone I know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley and I watched Hacksaw Ridge and Manchester by The Sea. Both were excellent movies though I sometimes had trouble following Manchester by the Sea because of the flashbacks and how they transitioned. LOVED Hacksaw Ridge which is based on a true story and man. What a true hero he was. Both movies are on On Demand with Spectrum TV. Well worth seeing.


I want to see both of those. Glad to hear they are both really good. :sm24:

I have a free on demand coupon, I think I'm going to watch Trolls today, David would like the other two so will wait to watch them with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome home, Jeanette! So glad you had a great weekend. We are having a family reunion this summer. We are going to Jellystone Park near Kerville. Very kid friendly. DS and BIL have a camper, but the rest of us are staying in cabins. I think it will be fun. We used to do this every summer when all of the kids were young. Now, it's young grand kids!


What a fun time!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard for her, having lost the nephew in the last couple of years, her Dad, her sister, and now her husband. I know she works very hard for her church- I just pray that is enough to help her pull through all this grief.


That's a lot of grief in a short time. Poor woman


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do the kids or the turkey cook better? Parents might not be too pleased with you you realise if you have them for supper :sm02:


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the reminder! I haven't used it yet so will get out the directions and go for it. Boy you have such a good memory!


LOL! I never remember things that I'm supposed to, like the grocery list and to order the parts for David's truck that he wants me to order... But boy I sure remember some random stuff that people can't believe. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


I remember seeing that house whenever we went through Galveston, they have some of the most beautiful historical houses there. 
Going every year sounds fabulous! 
Great photo of you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


Oh it's so cute!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:25 am here and the sun is out and shining but still a bit of a chilly wind out there. 

Gage was in better spirits today thankfully. 

My heart breaks for Donna/southern gal.
Hugs and love sent to you and prayers for you and the family. 

Pammie glad you had such a great day.

Rookie love the pics. 

Gwen and Brantley happy anniversary you two love birds.

Sonja I live the little hat. So sweet and little shoes will be adorable. 

Need to get knitting on Wardens monster longies. Hope to have them finished to drop them off on Friday when I drop off Gage for the weekend. 

Will check in later on. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


???????? I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> A type of bismarck made for Shrove Tuesday, or Fat Tuesday - the day before Ash Wednesday.
> 
> Eastern European custom. They did not have sweets/desserts during Lent. So they would make these special treats, using up their sugar, fruit, oil up before Lent began.
> 
> ...


Will you share your recipe?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


What a cute pair! I can't believe they will soon be 2


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought you might be nearby; we have quite a large Polish/American population. Our bakery ; Continental, does a very nice paczki, but I'm sure yours are better.


I've never made them but heard of them as we have lots of Ukrainian-Polish-Russian heritage people here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile reading Bonnie's post too :sm02:


& does it scare you thatEnglish is my only language ????????. I really need to start proof reading my posts ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When we were at lunch on Saturday, an old man (had to be in his nineties) came by us wearing a WWII veteran cap. We thanked him for his service and he said he fought in the battle of Okinawa. Reading about that, I was astounded. Unreal. Hacksaw Ridge is about that battle, and yes, a hero. May we never live through such a terrible time again.


From your lips to Gods ears! The world is becoming a scarier place these days, I hope things settle down before there is another war.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not really don't think it helped that I had to take husband to dentist I was beat by the time I got home . Still feel sick but since I haven't had anything you eat since yesterday morning don't think I will be


You really need a day of just rest, that darn bug sure seems to be hanging on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's so cute!!


Thank you Kaye and Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & does it scare you thatEnglish is my only language ????????. I really need to start proof reading my posts ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


What an interesting looking house. Is it restored inside or modernized? 
I'm glad you had a great time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


Very cute, I have some bits of yarn in those colors, I think I should make one, but it won't come out as nice as yours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You really need a day of just rest, that darn bug sure seems to be hanging on.


Was funny as I picked up a magazine in the dentist s and read how to double you energy and thought if I have zero energy and I double it is that still zero


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen & Brantley, happy anniversary 

Well, I better get off here, my potatoes should be cooked now so I can get my buns started- the recipe takes mashed potatoes & potato water. We have to have buns to eat with the leftover turkey as well as for supper. I took the last of the Bierock buns out of the freezer for lunch yesterday so really should. Make more of those too. We really like them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute, I have some bits of yarn in those colors, I think I should make one, but it won't come out as nice as yours


This is the second one I've made you should give it a try , this is an ideal pattern for using up oddments of yarn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 2 little cuties . Caitlin must be a little chatterbox now


She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen & Brantley, happy anniversary
> 
> Well, I better get off here, my potatoes should be cooked now so I can get my buns started- the recipe takes mashed potatoes & potato water. We have to have buns to eat with the leftover turkey as well as for supper. I took the last of the Bierock buns out of the freezer for lunch yesterday so really should. Make more of those too. We really like them.


I should go boil up some potatoes and make cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


Awe!!! That's too cute. You need to record her now so that you can play it for her when she's older.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What an interesting looking house. Is it restored inside or modernized?
> I'm glad you had a great time


A little of both. Restored to building codes, but left to the period..light buttons instead of switches. Kitchen has huge industrial stove and marble. The floors are all hardwood. The ceiling heights seem about 20' with huge doorways and transom windows above. The 11 of us plus babies fit very nicely with extra beds for 3-4 more. Dining room with full-length buffet ledge was perfect. The owners have done a great job of some antiques with reupholstered thrift store finds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


So funny . You and Grandpa must love having Caitlin to visit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Question/help please* My cousin just called and she is less experienced than me in knitting....(can we say blind leading the blind here....) She is attempting to make a waffle stitch scarf. Her's is curling majorly! I've told her to just go ahead and knit it (she doesn't want to frog the 8+ inches she's already done) and we can add a border after completed to keep it from curling. Oh and she is using acrylic yarn so blocking won't be the best answer I don't think. Have I given the right advice since she really doesn't want to frog it? No, she isn't using a pattern either; just like the stitch and began knitting it. Edit: I've also encouraged her to frog and add in the border as she starts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonder if he was one of the 75 men Doss saved? Wouldn't that have been something. Yes, praying that we never see such horrors again. My dad was at Pearl Harbor when it was bombed. I have the telegram he sent his mom letting her know he was ok. In fact all it says is "am ok". DH had it framed for me.


Such a treasure!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


Great pic and beautiful home!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Question/help please* My cousin just called and she is less experienced than me in knitting....(can we say blind leading the blind here....) She is attempting to make a basketweave stitch scarf. From what I have read about basketweave it isn't suppose to curl on the edges. Her's is curling majorly! I've told her to just go ahead and knit it (she doesn't want to frog the 8+ inches she's already done) and we can add a border after completed to keep it from curling. Oh and she is using acrylic yarn so blocking won't be the best answer I don't think. Have I given the right advice since she really doesn't want to frog it? No, she isn't using a pattern either; just like the stitch and began knitting it.


Yes, she can finish it, and then she can pick up and knit a garter stitch border on, that should stop the curling. 
I have found that acrylic sometimes curls more than wool or other natural fibers, don't know if it's just the nature of acrylic or what.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know it's really been a rough couple of years for her. I agree, I hope that the church will help her through it all.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A little of both. Restored to building codes, but left to the period..light buttons instead of switches. Kitchen has huge industrial stove and marble. The floors are all hardwood. The ceiling heights seem about 20' with huge doorways and transom windows above. The 11 of us plus babies fit very nicely with extra beds for 3-4 more. Dining room with full-length buffet ledge was perfect. The owners have done a great job of some antiques with reupholstered thrift store finds.


Sounds really special.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

adorable!


Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just showed the card to DH and he said "oh wow, cool". Thanks Kate!


KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kaye Jo! I appreciate the confirmation.....geesh....got something right!



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she can finish it, and then she can pick up and knit a garter stitch border on, that should stop the curling.
> I have found that acrylic sometimes curls more than wool or other natural fibers, don't know if it's just the nature of acrylic or what.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy anniversary to you and Brantley, Gwen and many more happy years together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed the card to DH and he said "oh wow, cool". Thanks Kate!


Have a wonderful day the two of you, and a brilliant year to follow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Ringo! I'm sure it will be fine. Just keep pressure on it, and watch for any signs of infection.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! I appreciate the confirmation.....geesh....got something right!


LOL! You get plenty right!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


Hard soap will work, just scrape the nail across it to pack the soap into the quick, I've done that a couple times and works well but some flour that's a fine grind will work just as well as the stuff specifically for it, or even talcum powder. Pretty much anything that will pack in will do the job. 
Yes the bleeding always looks much worse than it really is.
Of course if it's winter here with snow on the ground, we just put them outside and the cold snow takes care of it right quick, no pun intended.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poor Ringo! I'm sure it will be fine. Just keep pressure on it, and watch for any signs of infection.


Thanks Pammie- had not thought far enough ahead to think of an infection- will be keeping a very close eye on him- what a stupid thing to do when only half awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hard soap will work, just scrape the nail across it to pack the soap into the quick, I've done that a couple times and works well but some flour that's a fine grind will work just as well as the stuff specifically for it, or even talcum powder. Pretty much anything that will pack in will do the job.
> Yes the bleeding always looks much worse than it really is.
> Of course if it's winter here with snow on the ground, we just put them outside and the cold snow takes care of it right quick, no pun intended.


Thanks Kaye Jo- I nearly rang you- but thought I better try Wiki first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pammie- had not thought far enough ahead to think of an infection- will be keeping a very close eye on him- what a stupid thing to do when only half awake.


Mocha's nails are so dark that I've quicked his several times by just a bit, and have never had to worry about infection, he's always fine in short order.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is beautiful and her cousin handsome, reminds me of Luke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mocha's nails are so dark that I've quicked his several times by just a bit, and have never had to worry about infection, he's always fine in short order.


He's lying quietly now- and the bleeding seems to have staunched. Time for a coffee and some breakfast, and then a close look to see how it is. Boy did he yelp- and blood all over my sheet (and the carpet) I see some clean-up in my very near future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin is beautiful and her cousin handsome, reminds me of Luke.


There is a strong family resemblance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Happy Anniversary! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo- I nearly rang you- but thought I better try Wiki first.


No problem.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would love a paczki; what flavor(s) are you making? Can you share a recipe? Glad to have you here with us.


Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.

Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).

They are now rising (to the occasion).


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's lying quietly now- and the bleeding seems to have staunched. Time for a coffee and some breakfast, and then a close look to see how it is. Boy did he yelp- and blood all over my sheet (and the carpet) I see some clean-up in my very near future.


Bring out the hydrogen peroxide for the blood stains!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He's lying quietly now- and the bleeding seems to have staunched. Time for a coffee and some breakfast, and then a close look to see how it is. Boy did he yelp- and blood all over my sheet (and the carpet) I see some clean-up in my very near future.


Hydrogen peroxide for the blood stains. 
Poor boy, but they get over it quicker than we do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


LOL!

YUM!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Will you share your recipe?


Of course!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, adorable Minnie Mouse hat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


They all sound delicious.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> They all sound delicious.


My mouth is watering already - although I need them like a hole in the head!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Do you bake them for shrove Tuesday? Wondering if its anything like the Swedish Semlor bun which is a cardamom scented sweet bun filled with almond paste and whipped cream used to be made just for shrove Tuesday but now eaten between now and easter


Deep fry

I put my filling in before frying. Bakeries inject the filling after frying. I like my way much better. It makes the filling tastier, otherwise it tastes like it just came out of a can, which it did!

You could always fry some up and then cut them to put in the custard.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Not really don't think it helped that I had to take husband to dentist I was beat by the time I got home . Still feel sick but since I haven't had anything you eat since yesterday morning don't think I will be


Prayers sent your way.

I find it kind of funny that usually when a man is sick, the world and he stops doing anything. But, typically, when a woman gets sick, everything goes on as usual.

Now why is that?

Anyone else experience the same phenomenon?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would love a paczki; what flavor(s) are you making? Can you share a recipe? Glad to have you here with us.


Thank you.

Recipe when I get on my 'real' computer. I can type much faster.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


Cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> adorable!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


Oh my, poor Ringo made my toes just reading it , hope he is alright and you Julie must have been quite a shock


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Happy Anniversary! Have a wonderful day.


Sweet Sixteen and never been kissed?

Happy Anniversary, dear Gwen and Hubby!

I am told the first 50 are the hardest. How can that be, when the second 50 entail all the physical ailments, in addition to saying good-bye?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


I don't feel to good and hate being sick but I could risk it for a taste of one of these


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, adorable Minnie Mouse hat.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I don't feel to good and hate being sick but I could risk it for a taste of one of these


These would probably lift your spirits!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A little of both. Restored to building codes, but left to the period..light buttons instead of switches. Kitchen has huge industrial stove and marble. The floors are all hardwood. The ceiling heights seem about 20' with huge doorways and transom windows above. The 11 of us plus babies fit very nicely with extra beds for 3-4 more. Dining room with full-length buffet ledge was perfect. The owners have done a great job of some antiques with reupholstered thrift store finds.


Do they live there at all or is it a rental?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they live there at all or is it a rental?


It's their second/beach home. They spend most weekends and school vacations there. Their main residence is in Houston.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


Too bad I'm so far away otherwise I'd be there for tea????


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's their second/beach home. They spend most weekends and school vacations there. Their main residence is in Houston.


Did that house survive the 1900 hurricane? I know there weren't many buildings left standing after that storm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Did that house survive the 1900 hurricane? I know there weren't many buildings left standing after that storm.


I remember seeing a documentary about that devastating storm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Bring out the hydrogen peroxide for the blood stains!


Thanks, I must get some later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hydrogen peroxide for the blood stains.
> Poor boy, but they get over it quicker than we do.


I will be looking at alternative methods of trimming his nails.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, too bad about Ringos toenail, it can happen so easily.

Well, I got most things organized for supper, pies baked, buns & bierocks just out of the oven & turkey ready to go in. Time for a little sit & some tea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Prayers sent your way.
> 
> I find it kind of funny that usually when a man is sick, the world and he stops doing anything. But, typically, when a woman gets sick, everything goes on as usual.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, we've talked about the dreaded "man colds" here before????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my, poor Ringo made my toes just reading it , hope he is alright and you Julie must have been quite a shock


It was a nasty beginning to the day- he is licking the foot- but the bleeding has slowed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, too bad about Ringos toenail, it can happen so easily.
> 
> Well, I got most things organized for supper, pies baked, buns & bierocks just out of the oven & turkey ready to go in. Time for a little sit & some tea.


So quickly too.
Supper sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Sweet Sixteen and never been kissed?
> 
> Happy Anniversary, dear Gwen and Hubby!
> 
> I am told the first 50 are the hardest. How can that be, when the second 50 entail all the physical ailments, in addition to saying good-bye?


You do have a valid point there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be looking at alternative methods of trimming his nails.


I use a dremel on everyone but Gizmo, his hair gets in the way so I just clip his but his are white so I can see the quick most time. 
The dremel is just from the hardware store, $24 and has a rechargeable battery and even comes with the charger. I use the low setting for Ryssa and Mocha and the high setting for Buster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, too bad about Ringos toenail, it can happen so easily.
> 
> Well, I got most things organized for supper, pies baked, buns & bierocks just out of the oven & turkey ready to go in. Time for a little sit & some tea.


You have been productive today, a little break sounds well deserved. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


LOL! That's one crazy squirrel!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have tried cutting my dogs' toenails, but they haven't been very cooperative! Bailey's are black, so I just let the groomer or doctor do it. I tried to cut my toy poodle's hair and did ok, but I nicked him around his little penis, and scared us both! That was probably the last time I did it!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very hard for her, when you remember that in the last year or so, her dad has died, her sister, Keagan, who I think is her nephew, and now BJ.


Thank you for passing on the news, Julie. It must be a very hard time for Donna. I hope she really will feel able to come back and join us before too long.

How is Ringo doing? It sounds as if you were more upset by the accident than he was, but I hope you are both nearly recovered now.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Gwen and Brantley. I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


When one set of grandchildren were little, whenever I turned up at their house alone, I would be asked, "Why no Grandad?". The poor man quickly became known as 'wino grandad', which was a little unfair: he likes a glass of wine as much as anyone, but has never taken it too far! :sm05:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of the shawl before you mail in off - please? --- sam


Yes, Sam, I promise! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have tried cutting my dogs' toenails, but they haven't been very cooperative! Bailey's are black, so I just let the groomer or doctor do it. I tried to cut my toy poodle's hair and did ok, but I nicked him around his little penis, and scared us both! That was probably the last time I did it!


 :sm06: 
Oh dear, I can see why you've turned the job over to the pros. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When one set of grandchildren were little, whenever I turned up at their house alone, I would be asked, "Why no Grandad?". The poor man quickly became known as 'wino grandad', which was a little unfair: he likes a glass of wine as much as anyone, but has never taken it too far! :sm05:


 :sm23:

When Christopher was little, someone asked him something, he said " We don't have any money because Marla drank it all!". lolol
Like your DH, Marla likes a drink once in a while but she rarely drank then at all. lol 
From the mouths of babes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


Awe, it's turned out splendidly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


Awe, she's so cute and has good taste too!
That expression just says, more?. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, it's turned out splendidly!


Thanks KayeJo, it's been fun doing these little pictures for the children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks KayeJo, it's been fun doing these little pictures for the children.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


It's lovely Fan . I love Winnie the pooh


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


Another cutie ,love the expression on her face


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> 
> When Christopher was little, someone asked him something, he said " We don't have any money because Marla drank it all!". lolol
> Like your DH, Marla likes a drink once in a while but she rarely drank then at all. lol
> From the mouths of babes.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


Good job she is only wearing her nappy! :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, good for you completing UFO. Pooh is very cute. Good job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thanx for pic. Carol, Naomi is adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Did that house survive the 1900 hurricane? I know there weren't many buildings left standing after that storm.


Yes, it is. There are very few survivors. There have been 4 more serious ones since then. The last owner sold after the one in 2005 due to that year's hurricane at a huge loss since wife and family would no longer stay there. Owner got it at a price less than prices around here, but I'd still not like to have it as the insurance and worry would be too high of a price. There are markings on a building on Strand St of the water levels of each major hurricane.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the Winnie "A".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went to....Olive Garden! Had to laugh since it has been mentioned here lately. We both enjoyed the never ending salad bowl, soup, and breadsticks. We both enjoyed 2 bowls of soup (mine was the chicken gnocchi) and DH had some multi bean, pasta, ground beef in tomato base soup (forget the name).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> grandma sherry - please let us know what you thought of the shrimp recipe - i thought it sounded really good. --- sam


I made it the other day and it was really good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sincere thanks ladies re Winnie the Pooh, am enjoying creating these for the children. I'm way ahead of the game for next Christmas gifts. Not sure if I will get them framed professionally or buy them at craft store ready made. It could be an expensive exercise the professional way, things to ponder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to....Olive Garden! Had to laugh since it has been mentioned here lately. We both enjoyed the never ending salad bowl, soup, and breadsticks. We both enjoyed 2 bowls of soup (mine was the chicken gnocchi) and DH had some multi bean, pasta, ground beef in tomato base soup (forget the name).


Figoli, I'm not sure that's how it's spelled but I think that is the name of that one, but it may be the sausage one, I usually have a bowl of the gnocchi followed by the same one your DH had. YUM!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do full heads of cabbage really freeze well? --- sam


I freeze a whole cabbage when I want to make cabbage rolls. It's much easier than putting the cabbage in boiling water to remove the leaves. I don't know how it would work if you wanted to use the cabbage as a veggie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The full PM reads:
> 
> received on: Feb 26, 2017 17:20:42
> Jules will you let sam and the others that still remember me, that i lost my beloved Bobby (BJ) on Tues. Feb. 21. i found him at home and mom and others assure me it looked like he passed peacefully. but he was my Heart for 27 yrs. still trying to process. tell all, i miss being here and hope to be on more, gotta learn to lean on my self first. southern gal..............Donna
> ...


Condolences to Donna.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the critique grandma sherry - i will remember to use fresh shrimp. --- sam


I used cooked frozen shrimp but I thawed it first and mine was fine. Matter of fact, it was delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How are you feeling, Liz?


Thanks, April, I'm feeling good. Went to exercise class this morning so hope I don't end up with the same pains as last week. I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I use a dremel on everyone but Gizmo, his hair gets in the way so I just clip his but his are white so I can see the quick most time.
> The dremel is just from the hardware store, $24 and has a rechargeable battery and even comes with the charger. I use the low setting for Ryssa and Mocha and the high setting for Buster.


Just got to get organised the Hardware shop that was easiest to get to folded about a year ago- so it is taxi and bus to get to the next closest one. They do have Dremel available now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


!!!!!!! :sm24: who can fathom their reasoning?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have tried cutting my dogs' toenails, but they haven't been very cooperative! Bailey's are black, so I just let the groomer or doctor do it. I tried to cut my toy poodle's hair and did ok, but I nicked him around his little penis, and scared us both! That was probably the last time I did it!


That would be scary! Ringo's toes are all white or clear- the stupid thing was doing it half awake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got to get organised the Hardware shop that was easiest to get to folded about a year ago- so it is taxi and bus to get to the next closest one. They do have Dremel available now.


I actually got mine at Walmart, in the tools section.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from Fan- gave me a laugh- now I MUST go to bed!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with a see-through blouse on and no bra.
> Her grandmother has a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for passing on the news, Julie. It must be a very hard time for Donna. I hope she really will feel able to come back and join us before too long.
> 
> How is Ringo doing? It sounds as if you were more upset by the accident than he was, but I hope you are both nearly recovered now.


He has settled down now- had a few extra treats, to take his mind off matters, no more blood spots. I did give myself a real fright.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


What a cute pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


That is really great, Fan!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley and I watched Hacksaw Ridge and Manchester by The Sea. Both were excellent movies though I sometimes had trouble following Manchester by the Sea because of the flashbacks and how they transitioned. LOVED Hacksaw Ridge which is based on a true story and man. What a true hero he was. Both movies are on On Demand with Spectrum TV. Well worth seeing.


I've got Manchester By the Sea on demand so I might watch it tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


Oh boy! that get into it all phase- I was so glad we had our labrador- she was great at clean up!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley from me too!!!! Don't forget to make ice cream and let us know how it works. :sm02:


Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I actually got mine at Walmart, in the tools section.


It is even harder to get to our store that might be like Walmart, known as the Warehouse. Especially since Council mucked up the bus routes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter. 
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


So precious!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


What a lovely photo of your family. Yearly pictures would be great for a memory book.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is. When I became my mom's guardian DH and I were emptying out her house. I found a box of my stuff in her attic and low and behold it had a couple of cards/love letters DH had sent me when I was in high school and he had just gone to college at Abraham Baldwin College in south Georgia. I had totally forgotten about ever getting them! Yes, they are in safe keeping now.


After my mom passed, I found photo albums full of cards she received from my brothers and me. She kept every one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When one set of grandchildren were little, whenever I turned up at their house alone, I would be asked, "Why no Grandad?". The poor man quickly became known as 'wino grandad', which was a little unfair: he likes a glass of wine as much as anyone, but has never taken it too far! :sm05:


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want to see both of those. Glad to hear they are both really good. :sm24:
> 
> I have a free on demand coupon, I think I'm going to watch Trolls today, David would like the other two so will wait to watch them with him.


I just found out today that our local Cineplex has free movies once a month for seniors. Had never heard of this in the 2 years I've been here. They were showing the movie that Meryl Streep was nominated for...can't remember the name. I'll be sure to go next month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 27 February '17

Sickness again next door - Gary is home sick. Gary does not stay home when he feels bad so when he does you know he is sick. I have not been over. He has not been off the couch all day.

Overcast today - the sun just wasn't strong enough to burn through. I look out my bedroom window and everything looks so stark - I am ready to see some green.

Vegan Avocado Fritters with Cashew Hollandaise

A leisurely morning works best for this recipe, since the fritters take a bit of time to assemble, but one bite and all the work is worth it. The fritters taste kind of like fried guacamole, thanks to the cilantro and lime, and the use of kale and quinoa is especially clever because they add both a leafy green and a protein source to your meal. Two fritters and a healthy dose of vegan cashew hollandaise are more than enough to keep you full through a workout and well past lunchtime.

Serves 4

Ingredients

For the fritters:

1/2 cup quinoa, or 1 cup cooked
4 medium avocados
1 medium lime
3 1/2 ounces kale
1 medium jalapeño 
1 bunch fresh cilantro
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 cup polenta 
Coconut oil

For the vegan hollandaise:

5 ounces raw cashews
3 tablespoons hot water, plus more for soaking the cashews
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric
Juice of 1 medium lime
1 tablespoon olive oil
Salt

Directions

Soak the cashews: Place the cashews into a small bowl and cover with boiling water; set aside to soak.
Cook the quinoa:

1. If using dry quinoa, cook the quinoa. Place 1 cup of water in a small saucepan and bring to a boil. Meanwhile, rinse the quinoa well in cold water and drain. Add the quinoa to the boiling water and cook until translucent and the little curly grains have popped out, 10 to 12 minutes. Drain well and leave to cool slightly.

2. While the quinoa is cooking, peel and pit the avocados. Scoop the flesh into a large bowl and mash coarsely, still leaving some texture and a few lumps.

3. Finely grate the zest of the lime over the avocado, then squeeze in the juice and mix well.

4. Wash the kale, then tear off and discard the stalks. Tear the leaves into small pieces and add to the avocado.

5. Finely chop the green chile and add to the avocado.

6. Cut the stalks off the bunch of cilantro, finely chop the leaves, and add to the avocado.

7. Add the cooked quinoa, salt, and pepper to the avocado. Mix well to combine.

8. Divide the mixture into 8 portions and shape each into a patty.

8. Pour the polenta onto a baking sheet and spread it out into a thick layer.

9. One by one, lay each fritter on top of the polenta, then sprinkle some polenta from the tray generously over the other side. Refrigerate to let set while you make the hollandaise.

Make the hollandaise:

1. Drain the soaked cashews and place in a food processor fitted with the blade attachment or blender. 2. Mix the water and turmeric together in a small bowl, then add to the machine.

3. Add the lime juice, oil, and season with salt.

4. Process or blend until smooth and glossy - this will take a little longer if your blender is not a high-speed one.

Finish:

1. Heat a frying pan over medium heat, add a little coconut oil, and fry the patties until golden brown on both sides. You can either use two pans or you can fry in batches, keeping the cooked fritters warm in a low oven.

2. Serve 2 fritters each with plenty of hollandaise.

Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for up to 4 days.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-vegan-avocado-fritters-240238

Kidney Bean and Coconut Curry

Author: Maria Siriano
Serves 4

Ingredients

2 cups dried kidney beans, soaked in water overnight
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 medium red onions, chopped
2 medium tomatoes, chopped
2 cups coconut milk
1 teaspoon ground cardamom
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon yellow curry powder
1 medium jalapeño, seeded and finely chopped
Salt
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh cilantro
Cooked basmati or jasmine rice, for serving

Directions

1. Drain and rinse the soaked kidney beans.

2. Fill a large saucepan with enough water to cover the kidney beans and bring to a boil. Add the beans and simmer over low heat until tender, about 1 hour. Drain and set aside.

3. Heat the oil in the same saucepan over medium heat until shimmering.

4. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened, 3 to 4 minutes.

5. Add the tomatoes and cook for 4 to 5 minutes.

6. Add the reserved kidney beans, coconut milk, cardamom, garlic, curry powder, and jalapeño. Season with salt, stir to combine.

7. Simmer over low heat for 20 minutes.

8. Garnish with the cilantro and serve with rice.

Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-kidney-bean-and-coconut-curry-240236

MEDITERRANEAN FARRO SALAD WITH SPICED CHICKPEAS

If you don't like farro or can't find it in your area, you can use bulgur (cracked wheat), couscous, brown rice, or even quinoa in place of the farro.

AUTHOR: BETH|BUDGETBYTES.COM
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 5 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Total Cost: $7.65
Cost Per Serving: $1.91
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

DRESSING

⅓ cup tahini $1.13
⅓ cup water $0.00
¼ cup lemon juice $0.18
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.03
½ tsp salt $0.02

SPICED CHICKPEAS

15oz can chickpeas $1.15
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.12
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
⅛ tsp cayenne (optional) $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper (10-15 cranks of a mill) $0.03
Salt to taste $0.02

SALAD

3 cups cooked farro (or other grain) $1.49
2 Roma tomatoes $1.39
1 cucumber $0.99
¼ bunch parsley $0.79

INSTRUCTIONS

1. To make the dressing, combine the tahini, water, lemon juice, minced garlic, cumin, cayenne, and salt in a blender. Blend until smooth. Set the dressing aside until ready to use (keep in the refrigerator for up to 5 days).

2. Rinse and drain the chickpeas in a colander.

3. Heat the olive oil in a non-stick skillet over medium heat. Once hot add the drained chick peas.

4. Sprinkle the smoked paprika, garlic powder, cayenne pepper (if using), and some freshly cracked pepper over top. Stir the chickpeas to coat in the spices, then continue to sauté for about five minutes, or until the outside of the chickpeas are slightly browned and blistered. Season with salt to taste.

5. Chop the tomatoes, cucumber, and parsley.

6. Place about ¾ cup cooked farro in each bowl, then top with chopped tomato, chopped cucumber, spiced chickpeas, and a large pinch of chopped parsley.

7. Drizzle the dressing over top and serve.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/02/mediterranean-farro-salad-with-spiced-chickpeas/

Winter Bliss Balls

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 10 MINUTES
yields: Makes About 18-20 Balls

Ingredients

25-30 medjool dates, pitted (about 2 cups packed)
1 1/2 cups roasted cashews
1/2 cup unsweetened coconut flakes
1/4 cup cacao powder
1/4 cup hemp seeds
2 tablespoons chai seeds
2 teaspoon maca powder
1 tablespoon orange zest
pinch of flaky sea salt
melted chocolate, nuts, seeds, dried roses, cocoa or cacao powder - as toppings to roll on

Instructions

Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. Add all the ingredients to a food a processor and pulse until fully combined and the dough easily holds together when squeezed in your hand.

2. Roll the dough into tablespoon size balls. If desired, roll on your desired toppings OR dip in melted chocolate and sprinkle your toppings onto the chocolate. Allow the chocolate to set in the fridge.

3. Store the balls in an airtight container in the fridge for up to 1 week.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/winter-bliss-balls/

Cabbage Roll Soup

This soup is quick and easy to make and fills that winter craving for those cabbage rolls you have not had in ages. Same flavors, healthy and delicious!

Serves 6 - 8

Ingredients:

1 lb lean ground beef
1 onion, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1 tsp salt
1/4 - 1/2 tsp pepper
1 can tomato soup
1 small can tomato paste
8 cups chicken or beef broth ( I use better than bouillon +water)
8 cups chopped cabbage ( I use loose leaf - savoy)
3/4 cups uncooked long grain rice 
2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 large bay leaf

Method:

1. In large soup pot or dutch oven, brown meat. Drain any fat.

2. Add chopped onion and pepper. Cook until soft. Season

3. Add tomato soup, tomato paste and broth

4. Add chopped cabbage, rice, Worcestershire sauce and bay leaf.

5. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for about 30 - 45 minutes.

6. Serve with sour cream.

Note: If soup is too thick, add water or broth according to taste.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/cabbage-roll-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Easy Swiss Cordon Bleu Bake

This dish is an easy no fuss recipe to make the day before and store in the refrigerator so all that has to be done is turn the oven on about 45 minutes before dinner is to be served. Maple Glazed Carrots makes an excellent side to serve with this recipe.

Ingredients

Sauce

1/4 cup melted butter
1/4 cup flour
1-1/2 cups half and half cream or milk
1-1/2 cups chicken broth
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard

Directions

1. Melt the butter in a sauce pan, stir in flour to dissolve and cook a few minutes.
2. Add both the cream, chicken broth and mustard.
3. Cook until thickened. 
4. Pour the sauce in a 9x13 pan.

Layer the following:

6 pieces of boneless skinless chicken pieces, browned on each side in a skillet with a little oil.
6 slices of thinly sliced ham
6 slices of swiss cheese
1 package of prepared stuffing

Directions

1. Cover with foil.

2. Bake for 30-40 minutes in a 350 oven.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/flashback-friday-easy-swiss-cordon-bleu.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Maple Dill Glazed Carrots

These Dill glazed carrots make a delicious side dish that is one of my personal favorites.

Ingredients

4 cups of carrots cut into chunks
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons maple syrup (brown sugar can be used in place of the maple syrup if you don't have any)
1 tablespoons of fresh dill, or 1 teaspoon of dried dill (Or more depending on your preference)

Directions

1. Place all the ingredients into a frying pan large enough to hold all the carrots, except for the dill.

2. Cover and allow the carrots to cook for 3-5 minutes until tender but still have a firm bite to them.

3. Remove the cover and let the water evaporate, forming a sauce with the butter and syrup.

NOTE: Keep a close eye on the pan; you don't want the carrots to burn or over cook.

4. Take off heat, add dill.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2013/08/dill-glazed-carrots.html

LOADED TURKEY CHILI

Author: JULIA MUELLER 
Course Main Course
Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 40 minutes
Total Time 55 minutes
Serves 5

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped
1 large carrot, peeled and chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 pound ground turkey
3 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons dried thyme
2 teaspoons sea salt, to taste
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes, optional
2 vine-ripened tomatoes, seeded and diced
1 (14-ounce) can diced tomatoes (no salt added recommended), undrained
3 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 (14-ounce) can black beans, drained
1 (14-ounce) can kidney beans, drained

Instructions

1. Heat the olive oil over medium-high in a large stock pot or Dutch oven. Add the chopped onion and saute, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 to 8 minutes.

2. Add the bell pepper, jalapeno, and carrot. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables have softened but are still al dente, about 5 to 8 minutes.

3. Push the vegetables off to one side of the pot to clear a space for the ground turkey.

4. Place the ground turkey on the hot surface and allow it to brown untouched for 2 minutes. Use a spatula to flip the meat and allow it to brown on the other side for 1 minute. Break up the meat into large chunks and stir it into the vegetables. Don't allow the turkey to cook through just yet.

5. Add the garlic and all of the seasonings (chili powder through red pepper flakes). Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until very fragrant, about 2 minutes.

6. Add the chopped tomatoes, diced tomatoes, chicken broth and beans.

7. Bring the chili to a full boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook at a gentle boil for 20 to 30 minutes.

8. Remove the cover and cook at a gentle boil for 10 minutes uncovered (if necessary, increase the heat).

9. Taste chili for flavor and add sea salt and/or additional chili powder to taste.

10. Serve heaping bowls of chili with cooked bacon (thick-cut recommended), cheddar cheese, sour cream, avocado, red onion and green onion.

Serving suggestions: Chopped red onion. chopped green onion, Bacon, avocado, sour cream or cheddar cheese

http://www.theroastedroot.net/loaded-turkey-chili/

Heidi just brought me over a bowl of chicken noodle soup from Bob Evans - Bailee must have brought some home for Gary. It was really good. Thick noodles - lots of chicken - carrots - I will order it again next time I go to Bob Evans.

Have any of you gotten yarn in the mail and you have forgotten what it was for? I ordered one skein of "darn good yarn" - 'roving silky yarn - silk waste yarn - 150yds. Do you think I can remember why I ordered it? Maybe it will come to me. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


That is sad news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Half of a funny from mjs, it is rather long, I may try to copy the other half!

YOU KNOW YOU ARE LIVING
IN 2016
when...

1. You accidentally 
enter your PIN on the microwave.

2. You haven't 
played solitaire with real cards in years. 


3. You have a list of 15 phone numbers
to reach your family of three. 


4. You e-mail the person who
works at the desk next to you. 


5. Your reason for not staying in touch
with friends and family is that they 
don't have e-mail addresses.


6. You pull up in your own driveway and use your
cell phone to see if anyone is home to help you
carry in the groceries... 


7. Every commercial on television
has a web site at the bottom of the screen. 

8. Leaving the house without your cell phone,
which you didn't even have the first 20 or 30 (or 60)
years of your life,
is now a cause for panic,
and you turn around to go and get it .


10. You get up in the morning and go online
before getting your coffee. 


11. You start tilting your head sideways to smile. : )


12. You're reading this and
nodding and laughing. 


13. Even worse, you know exactly
to whom you are going to forward this message. 


14. You are too busy 
to notice there was no #9 on this list.


15. You actually scrolled back up to check that
there wasn't a #9 on this list .


~~~~~~~~~~~AND FINALLY~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ 

NOW you're LAUGHING at yourself!
"Blessed are they who can laugh at themselves,
for they shall never cease to be amused!"
------------ ----- ---------
Go on, forward this to your friends.
You know you want to! And try again to lick your elbow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


She's so cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The other half:

Men can read smaller 
print than women can; women can hear better. 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
Coca-Cola was originally green. 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
It is impossible to lick 
your elbow. 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
The State with the 
highest percentage of people who walk to work: 
Alaska 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
The percentage of 
Africa that is wilderness: 28% 
(now get this...) 
--------- --------- ---------
The percentage of 
North America that is wilderness: 38% 
------------ 
--------- --- ------ --------- --------- --------- --------- 
The cost of raising 
a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: 

$ 16,400
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
The average number 
of people airborne over the U.S.
in any given hour: 
61,000 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Intelligent people 
have more zinc and copper in their hair.. 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
The first novel ever 
written on a typewriter, Tom Sawyer. 
------------ 
-- ------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- 
The San Francisco 
Cable cars are the only mobile
National Monuments. 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Each king in a deck 
of playing cards represents a great king from history:

Spades - King David 

Hearts - Charlemagne 

Clubs - Alexander, the Great 

Diamonds - Julius Caesar 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
------ 
111,111,111 x 
111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987, 654,321 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
If a statue in the park of a person on a horse 
has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. 
If the horse has one front leg in the air, 
the person died because of wounds received in battle. 
If the horse has all four legs on the ground,
the person died of natural causes. 
------------ 
------ --- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Only two people 
signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4,
John Hancock and Charles Thomson.
Most of the rest signed on August 2,
but the last signature wasn't added until 5 years later. 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what? 

A. Their birthplace 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q. Most boat owners name their boats.
What is the most popular boat name requested? 

A. Obsession 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q.. If you were to spell out numbers,
how far would you have to go until you
would find the letter 'A'?

A. One thousand 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes,
windshield wipers and laser printers have in common?

A. All were invented 
by women. 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q. What is the only 
food that doesn't spoil?

A. Honey 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
Q. Which day are there more collect calls
than any other day of the year? 

A. Father's Day 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
In Shakespeare's time,
mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. 
When you pulled on the ropes, the mattress tightened, 
making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence, the 
phrase...'Goodnight , sleep tight' 
------------ 
--------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- 
It was the accepted 
practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that
for a month after the wedding, the bride's father
would supply his son-in-law
with all the mead he could drink.
Mead is a honey beer and,
because their calendar was lunar based,
this period was called the honey month,
which we know today as the honeymoon. 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
In English pubs, ale 
is ordered by pints and quarts... So in old England ,
when customers got unruly,
the bartender would yell at them
'Mind your pints and quarts, and settle down.' . . .

It's where we get 
the phrase 'mind your P's and Q's' 
------------ 
--------- --------- ---------
Many years ago in 
England , pub frequenters had a whistle baked
into the rim, or handle, of their ceramic cups.
When they needed a refill , they used the whistle
to get some service.
'Wet your whistle' is the phrase
inspired by this practice. 
------------ 
--------- --------- ------ --- --------- --------- --------- 
At least 75% of 
people who read this will try
to lick their elbow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


Very sad. So thankful her DD let us know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


Sonja, that is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


That is very sad, I wondered why we hadn't heard from her. She did some lovely knitting. 
I hope that her passing was quiet and peaceful. 
I'm so sorry for her family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


That's sad, she was a lovely lady. I wondered if that was the case when her Facebook disappeared 
Thanks for letting us know, Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY GWEN AND BRANTLEY - hope you are having a great day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness teddy bear - send me a dozen. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


I think baking soda would work. I know it's scary to see them bleeding.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was heading your way. did you enjoy it or don't you like storms? --- sam



oneapril said:


> :sm17:
> 
> Sam, we got the rockin'and rollin' thunderstorm you have been wishing for! A lot of straight line winds, too, taking trees down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg cathy - if you ever taste them you will want a dozen just for yourself. to die for. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have just look up Paczki, a type of doughnut? Yum, yes please. :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


The look on her face says "I'm not sure about that green stuff". :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i could live there year around. ---- sam



oneapril said:


> It sounds like a lovely place to relax, Darowil!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


That is sad news Agnes used to chat to me sometimes I was wondering about her a while back as I hadn't seen her over on main either


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


What sad news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely photo of your family. Yearly pictures would be great for a memory book.


This is just a small sampling of my family - we're hoping we can get others to come each year so that everyone in the family gets a chance to experience the fun. Teddy Bear mentioned taking paczki to the Cardinal --- here's a house that's close to where we were located:

http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace

We toured it and it was marvelous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope Gary feels better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think baking soda would work. I know it's scary to see them bleeding.


That is what I packed it with, but he licked it out. The nurse at the Vets who chanced to ring said simple pressure will do it. There is an awful lot of blood spots. I need to get the Hydrogen Peroxide.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, that is so cute.


Thank you Liz


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very sad, I wondered why we hadn't heard from her. She did some lovely knitting.
> I hope that her passing was quiet and peaceful.
> I'm so sorry for her family.


It is so sad and prayers for the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is sad news Agnes used to chat to me sometimes I was wondering about her a while back as I hadn't seen her over on main either


I had sent a chat message via Google, that is what Lesley responded to- I was just about to try her email, when that one from Lesley came in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is just a small sampling of my family - we're hoping we can get others to come each year so that everyone in the family gets a chance to experience the fun. Teddy Bear mentioned taking paczki to the Cardinal --- here's a house that's close to where we were located:
> 
> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> We toured it and it was marvelous.


Golly that is ornate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> After my mom passed, I found photo albums full of cards she received from my brothers and me. She kept every one.


We found a whole bunch of those when we cleaned out my aunts house, I had never heard of such a thing, keeping a few but never albums and albums of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, sounds like it's a very good idea to stay away from the house if Gary is ill. Nice of Bailee to bring home soup. 
Maybe you just liked the looks of the yarn so ordered it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly that is ornate.[/quote
> 
> It will require constant restoration and renovation - it's huge! The style of homes along the Gulf of Mexico are very similar in the different areas I've been (Mississippi, Louisianna, Florida) and find it amazing.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=galveston+historic+homes&qpvt=galveston+historic+homes&qpvt=galveston+historic+homes&qpvt=galveston+historic+homes&FORM=IGRE


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a most cute picture kate - they have grown so fast. it doesn't seem they should be almost two. check out those rosy cheeks. --- sam



KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is just a small sampling of my family - we're hoping we can get others to come each year so that everyone in the family gets a chance to experience the fun. Teddy Bear mentioned taking paczki to the Cardinal --- here's a house that's close to where we were located:
> 
> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> We toured it and it was marvelous.


Definitely a marvelous place!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful looking house - i can hear all the chatter now. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:



> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a border of five garter sts on each side would do the trick. i think she should frog. adding a border would be difficult. imho --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Question/help please* My cousin just called and she is less experienced than me in knitting....(can we say blind leading the blind here....) She is attempting to make a waffle stitch scarf. Her's is curling majorly! I've told her to just go ahead and knit it (she doesn't want to frog the 8+ inches she's already done) and we can add a border after completed to keep it from curling. Oh and she is using acrylic yarn so blocking won't be the best answer I don't think. Have I given the right advice since she really doesn't want to frog it? No, she isn't using a pattern either; just like the stitch and began knitting it. Edit: I've also encouraged her to frog and add in the border as she starts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is scary julie - but i think he will be ok now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can also use it as an antiseptic to clean his toe area until it is healed -- would help stave off any infection. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Bring out the hydrogen peroxide for the blood stains!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have three of each. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably the last time he was going to let you. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have tried cutting my dogs' toenails, but they haven't been very cooperative! Bailey's are black, so I just let the groomer or doctor do it. I tried to cut my toy poodle's hair and did ok, but I nicked him around his little penis, and scared us both! That was probably the last time I did it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - you do such neat work. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - i think she is saying 'no, you can't have any.' --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great - i am really needing to try this. --- sam



budasha said:


> I made it the other day and it was really good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful looking house - i can hear all the chatter now. --- sam


Very much so!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if they have walmart in aukland? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I actually got mine at Walmart, in the tools section.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is scary julie - but i think he will be ok now. --- sam


Yes, he is pretty much back to normal- probably I had the bigger fright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can also use it as an antiseptic to clean his toe area until it is healed -- would help stave off any infection. --- sam


Right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if they have walmart in aukland? --- sam


No definitely not!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Sam: Tried the "Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken and Gravy" tonight for dinner. It was very good, but we had it over mashed potatoes instead of biscuits. Will make it again.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Gwen and Brantley!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, I just found a recipe that makes them in the oven....of course probably not as good as your's .....like donuts, frying just adds that yum factor....


Teddy bear said:


> Deep fry
> 
> I put my filling in before frying. Bakeries inject the filling after frying. I like my way much better. It makes the filling tastier, otherwise it tastes like it just came out of a can, which it did!
> 
> You could always fry some up and then cut them to put in the custard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....do believe it is universal....same at this house!


Teddy bear said:


> Prayers sent your way.
> 
> I find it kind of funny that usually when a man is sick, the world and he stops doing anything. But, typically, when a woman gets sick, everything goes on as usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so funny.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute.


Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Figoli is right! Your memory strikes again!


Poledra65 said:


> Figoli, I'm not sure that's how it's spelled but I think that is the name of that one, but it may be the sausage one, I usually have a bowl of the gnocchi followed by the same one your DH had. YUM!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How long do you leave it in the freezer? Would overnight do? We really enjoyed the cabbage rolls when I made them but I really had a time getting the leaves off.



budasha said:


> I freeze a whole cabbage when I want to make cabbage rolls. It's much easier than putting the cabbage in boiling water to remove the leaves. I don't know how it would work if you wanted to use the cabbage as a veggie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah usually does the big dogs' nails; need to tell her this. DH or I do the little dogs' nails. I do have dremel too.


Poledra65 said:


> I actually got mine at Walmart, in the tools section.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was afraid of that Julie. I'm glad her daughter let you know. If you email her back please express my condolences.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So sad about Agnes, may she Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny and I always do #6!



Lurker 2 said:


> Half of a funny from mjs, it is rather long, I may try to copy the other half!
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU ARE LIVING
> IN 2016
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny and I always do #6!


 :sm24:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

A belated happy birthday to Pammie and welcome lkb850 glad you avoided serious storm damage 
Hard to believe KAP is coming up agsin! 
My mil continues to improve good to see didn't get too much sleep last night so I'll read more tomrrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these Julie....thanks for passing them on.


Lurker 2 said:


> The other half:
> 
> Men can read smaller
> print than women can; women can hear better.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Better still....come to the KAP in June and bring us all some! Sure would be lovely to meet you! Several folks in the "Chicagoland" area do come.


thewren said:


> oh my goodness teddy bear - send me a dozen. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Gwen and Sam, it's mid afternoon and I'm going cross eyed on my new stitch project. Time to leave it be or will be heading to the frog pond. ????✖


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree Sam!! I tried to convince her but she really doesn't want to frog. Her choice.



thewren said:


> a border of five garter sts on each side would do the trick. i think she should frog. adding a border would be difficult. imho --- sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, if she did start over, would you have her do a K or seed stitch border before starting the basketweave pattern? I'm with you and Sam. I would start over.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

FYI the Dremel with the sanding circle does work on dog toenails, but it does generate a great deal of heat so be very careful not to burn the nail. Molly will not tolerate the doggy Dremel..too hot for her. I am a chicken, have the vet's office do it when they do the blood sugars as Molly has black nails. If you have flour, that or a bit of cotton or a Q tip pushed against the bleeding nail, if your puppy would allow it, will also work to staunch the bleeding. They say that "five minutes by the clock" of pressure will stop most bleeding in people or animals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figoli is right! Your memory strikes again!


LOL! It works like a vault unless you put anything important in it. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah usually does the big dogs' nails; need to tell her this. DH or I do the little dogs' nails. I do have dremel too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> A belated happy birthday to Pammie and welcome lkb850 glad you avoided serious storm damage
> Hard to believe KAP is coming up agsin!
> My mil continues to improve good to see didn't get too much sleep last night so I'll read more tomrrow


Wonderful to hear that she's improving, hopefully she'll be completely in the pink soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Gwen and Sam, it's mid afternoon and I'm going cross eyed on my new stitch project. Time to leave it be or will be heading to the frog pond. ????✖


I was there earlier, had to frog about 8 rows, oh well, it's all good now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm and Gage and I were next door at his friend Jakobs. The kids played and us mom's sat and chatted and I knitted. Finished off one leg of longies and over half way done the other. 

Julie I am sure I would have been beside myself as well if that happened. I have told Greg he will need to come and clip Deuces nails. I am too frightened to give it a go. 

Saddened to hear that Agnes has passed away. 
I hope that it was a gentle passing. She will be greatly missed. 

Off I go as I need to get Gage to bed and Deuce out to the bathroom. 

Greg is picking me up tomorrow at 9 am and taking me to the bank and to get groceries. 

Check in tomorrow before I leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We found a whole bunch of those when we cleaned out my aunts house, I had never heard of such a thing, keeping a few but never albums and albums of them.


I have an album of post cards that my Grandma- mom's mom- collected, some are quite nice, interesting pictures


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, if she did start over, would you have her do a K or seed stitch border before starting the basketweave pattern? I'm with you and Sam. I would start over.


I'm too lazy, I'd just pick up and knit rather than doing the whole thing over again. Isn't it interesting to hear the different points of view, and stuff, I really enjoy spending time with you all. :sm02:

That's a great idea, I didn't even think of that. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> a border of five garter sts on each side would do the trick. i think she should frog. adding a border would be difficult. imho --- sam


If she can crochet, a single crochet border will also stop it curling


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> FYI the Dremel with the sanding circle does work on dog toenails, but it does generate a great deal of heat so be very careful not to burn the nail. Molly will not tolerate the doggy Dremel..too hot for her. I am a chicken, have the vet's office do it when they do the blood sugars as Molly has black nails. If you have flour, that or a bit of cotton or a Q tip pushed against the bleeding nail, if your puppy would allow it, will also work to staunch the bleeding. They say that "five minutes by the clock" of pressure will stop most bleeding in people or animals.


Yes, they certainly can get hot, it is something to watch out for. I use the low setting on Ryssa so that it doesn't get as hot but if she starts to pull away, I stop for a bit. 
With the diabetes I think you are right with letting the vet do it, the diabetes makes it so much more dangerous to quick them, where as those without are generally just fine with the rare exception. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe it's 7pm all ready. 
I watched Trolls on pay per view, it was really cute, I wouldn't buy it unless I had a very young child but I would definitely watch it again on tv if it were on. 
I'm almost done with sleeve #1 then to get #2 done, straight stockinette gets soooo boring. 
Okay, back to knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How long do you leave it in the freezer? Would overnight do? We really enjoyed the cabbage rolls when I made them but I really had a time getting the leaves off.


It has to be a few days for it to get really frozen, I tried just overnight once & the leaves didn't get limp enough. Mine are have been in there since last fall, from the garden


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe wild dogs largely eat stomach contents, which kind of makes them largely second hand herbivores.


 :sm06:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I've not heard of giving blueberries to pets.


I have seen some dog treats that have had them in them, as well as cranberries I believe.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Wow! Wonder what she has been up to all this time?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Sorlena, David said to do like white people do and just cut 4 inches off the top, put it at the bottom and call it longer. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> For anyone just popping in, no, this comment has nothing to do with race, it's from an old Indian saying.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been making progress on the drawing.


Wow, that looks great, he is an amazing artist, so talented!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


OOOOHHHHH sparkly!!! I love sparkly... and pink.... LOL great job!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> It was built in but I don't know now just look at that elderly man from America who was dumped here in the UK and by his son , you hear time and time again of the elderly parents being mistreated by their own children


Not that it's an excuse, but I think, in some cases, it's a matter of children getting back at parents who may have been abusive to them as children... It can be a sad cycle....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is just a small sampling of my family - we're hoping we can get others to come each year so that everyone in the family gets a chance to experience the fun. Teddy Bear mentioned taking paczki to the Cardinal --- here's a house that's close to where we were located:
> 
> http://www.galvestonhistory.org/attractions/architectural-heritage/bishops-palace
> 
> We toured it and it was marvelous.


A fantastic looking house. I'll take the virtual tour later on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How long do you leave it in the freezer? Would overnight do? We really enjoyed the cabbage rolls when I made them but I really had a time getting the leaves off.


I usually leave it in the freezer for at least 2 days, maybe one would do it. Bonnie, how long do you leave yours in the freezer?

Edit: I see that Bonnie has answered.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Kate they are beautiful children!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I had of, next door is up too- probably drinking. I am too, but just my rye/barley/chicory roasted brew.


Aww sorry, Julie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a mere 24 years though he was my first BF in high school. Long history.


Congratulations, Gwen! My DH and I also dated in high school...then he went into the airforce and I left for college. I didn't see him again for 25 years and we ran into each other...and there it was...that spark! After all that time and all our life experiences. Aren't we lucky!? A true gift.

How wonderful you and Brantley found your way back, too! Enjoy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


Wow that's just stunning!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome home, Jeanette! So glad you had a great weekend. We are having a family reunion this summer. We are going to Jellystone Park near Kerville. Very kid friendly. DS and BIL have a camper, but the rest of us are staying in cabins. I think it will be fun. We used to do this every summer when all of the kids were young. Now, it's young grand kids!


Sounds fun, Pammie! (Jelly stone reminds me of Yogi Bear and Boo Boo!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ending page 7. It has taken me forever to catch up! We are in Quartzite Arizona until Wednesday morning. Then will move again. 

Sassafras thank you for the earthquake info! No wonder my head was a mess! 

Sorry to hear Bub didn't get his surgery. He has been in my thoughts, as are all of you. Condolences for those with family members who have passed. 

Jeanette, I sent Phyllis (sheep) a text as soon as I read your post. She will pass on the information to our knitting group. 

I know there was more to comment on but can't remember. 

Hope I can keep up this week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> No, you can teach an old dog new tricks a lot easier than you can teach a new dog old tricks these days, it seems. lolol
> :sm24:


Well said, Miss Kaye!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm too lazy, I'd just pick up and knit rather than doing the whole thing over again. Isn't it interesting to hear the different points of view, and stuff, I really enjoy spending time with you all. :sm02:
> 
> That's a great idea, I didn't even think of that. :sm24:


Interesting thing, Kaye, is I am not a perfectionist. There are very few things that I am a little OCD about. One used to be my checkbook. I don't use one any more. My lesson plan book always was very neat, but my desk was piled high with papers, etc. Last mistakes in my knitting. Most of the time I fix them or start over. I messed up a dishcloth, but I was able to leave it alone as it was for me, and it was a dishcloth. That is pretty much it. Drives DD crazy! I'm trying to do better, but it is a struggle.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Not really don't think it helped that I had to take husband to dentist I was beat by the time I got home . Still feel sick but since I haven't had anything you eat since yesterday morning don't think I will be


Sorry, Sonja. Have you been able to eat today?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I hope it didn't do any damage to people or homes/businesses.


There has been damage here and there in the area. But nothing too serious.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


Lovely house and lovelier family photo! So glad you had fun!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds fun, Pammie! (Jelly stone reminds me of Yogi Bear and Boo Boo!)


They do have Yogi and Boo Boo as their theme. They have someone dressed like Yogi, and it scared my nephews so much they ran away crying!
They don't like mascots!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Was funny as I picked up a magazine in the dentist s and read how to double you energy and thought if I have zero energy and I double it is that still zero


Too funny, Sonja!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


How cute!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


Sorry Julie...I am sure that was so scary for you. How is your darling doggie doing now?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


I love the way he's caught the expression of the horse, the ears back and everything are so real. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Teddy bear said:


> Just finished forming them. Made about 8 dozen, give or take.
> 
> Povidla (prune plum, apricot, raspberry).
> 
> They are now rising (to the occasion).


Yum!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


That is so cute, Bonnie! Squirrels are so fun to watch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


Cute! And I thought it was for April! (Jk)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> After my mom passed, I found photo albums full of cards she received from my brothers and me. She kept every one.


My mom did the same, Liz. I filled very large envelopes for each grand or great grandchild with all of the cards and drawings they gave their Gram. They had fun going through them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> They do have Yogi and Boo Boo as their theme. They have someone dressed like Yogi, and it scared my nephews so much they ran away crying!
> They don't like mascots!


Aww, poor kids! Something to laugh about when they are older!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> They do have Yogi and Boo Boo as their theme. They have someone dressed like Yogi, and it scared my nephews so much they ran away crying!
> They don't like mascots!


My youngest met Mickey Mouse at Disney world when she was 4, and she could feel the human hand through the glove when he shook her hand. It freaked her out and she didn't like Mickey after that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had my tea so hoping for easy sleep tonight. I ordered some herbals for anxiety and yesterday drank three cups of chamomile throughout the day, which seemed to really help. We'll see how tomorrow goes (his stress test). They've told us it'll take about three and a half hours. What happens after that is anybody's guess. So I gave it to the powers that be and that also helps. I also ordered a thumb brace for the tendon issue. Finding credit on Amazon I'd forgotten about was fantastic! Those things should be here Wednesday.

I worked on the longer poncho but ended up frogging, though I think I got what I needed from it. I drew out the chart so will start again when I feel more focused.

Condolences for those who are grieving, healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs and blessings for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Interesting thing, Kaye, is I am not a perfectionist. There are very few things that I am a little OCD about. One used to be my checkbook. I don't use one any more. My lesson plan book always was very neat, but my desk was piled high with papers, etc. Last mistakes in my knitting. Most of the time I fix them or start over. I messed up a dishcloth, but I was able to leave it alone as it was for me, and it was a dishcloth. That is pretty much it. Drives DD crazy! I'm trying to do better, but it is a struggle.


Pam, as long as you are happy, it she'll get over it, besides, we're supposed to make our kids crazy. lolol 
I tend to be OCD about most things, drives Marla crazy, I face all the cans in the cupboard, the dishes all go in a certain order, clothes by color and type... Yah, I could organize myself into a mess really quickly, so I'm trying really hard to let some things lie, and trying really hard to stop counting, I count everything, when I walk, when I am doing dishes... Drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> There has been damage here and there in the area. But nothing too serious.


That's good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've had my tea so hoping for easy sleep tonight. I ordered some herbals for anxiety and yesterday drank three cups of chamomile throughout the day, which seemed to really help. We'll see how tomorrow goes (his stress test). They've told us it'll take about three and a half hours. What happens after that is anybody's guess. So I gave it to the powers that be and that also helps. I also ordered a thumb brace for the tendon issue. Finding credit on Amazon I'd forgotten about was fantastic! Those things should be here Wednesday.
> 
> I worked on the longer poncho but ended up frogging, though I think I got what I needed from it. I drew out the chart so will start again when I feel more focused.
> 
> Condolences for those who are grieving, healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs and blessings for all.


We have a cafe in Scottsbluff and the lady that owns it is really into holistic and homeopathic healing, she has a holistic doc that is going to start coming in. She mixes teas, tinctures, and such, so I'm going to have her mix me a sleep mixture, I'll let you know how it works. 
Praying for a good stress test and no issues popping up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you julie - it is already winging itself across the country dropping into countless online post office boxes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The other half:
> 
> Men can read smaller
> print than women can; women can hear better.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


That's looking great, so detailed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jacklou - it's always nice to find out someone uses the recipes and what they think of it. that one caught my eye. what have you been up to since you were here last? have you been knitting? --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Sam: Tried the "Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken and Gravy" tonight for dinner. It was very good, but we had it over mashed potatoes instead of biscuits. Will make it again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


Yes, I remember all the gorgeous shawls she made. Didn't she do about 6 fancy ones for Christmas one year?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely matthew - looks good. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is michael? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ending page 7. It has taken me forever to catch up! We are in Quartzite Arizona until Wednesday morning. Then will move again.
> 
> Sassafras thank you for the earthquake info! No wonder my head was a mess!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending good wishes to you and bub that tomorrow goes well. what are you taking to knit on? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've had my tea so hoping for easy sleep tonight. I ordered some herbals for anxiety and yesterday drank three cups of chamomile throughout the day, which seemed to really help. We'll see how tomorrow goes (his stress test). They've told us it'll take about three and a half hours. What happens after that is anybody's guess. So I gave it to the powers that be and that also helps. I also ordered a thumb brace for the tendon issue. Finding credit on Amazon I'd forgotten about was fantastic! Those things should be here Wednesday.
> 
> I worked on the longer poncho but ended up frogging, though I think I got what I needed from it. I drew out the chart so will start again when I feel more focused.
> 
> Condolences for those who are grieving, healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs and blessings for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she did. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I remember all the gorgeous shawls she made. Didn't she do about 6 fancy ones for Christmas one year?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope Gary is on the mend by now & doesn't share his bug with anyone else 

Fan, lovely cross stitch 

Julie, thanks for sharing the trivia- amazing how we think of Africa as wild but more wilderness in America

Sorleena, hope all goes well with the stress test tomorrow & you manage to get some sleep tonight 

DIL didn't come for supper tonight, she was up all last night with a toothache & ended up getting a wisdom tooth pulled today. Hopefully it will heal quickly.
DS1 brought me a dozen packages of mooseburger today, you really can't tell it's not beef in casseroles. He spent most of the day grinding meat for sausages, burger & made a bunch of burger patties too. He quite likes doing that & is getting very good at it. He debones the meat when he first kills the animal but processes it into whatever as they need it, usually every 3-4 months so the sausages etc stay fresher. They mostly eat wild meat which saves them quite a lot, good thing DIL likes it.
I got called to go work at the pancake supper tomorrow night at the church so will go there from bowling, busy day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


Is thus it?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-281299-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute sonja. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i'll have to see if i can find it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Is thus it?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-281299-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sorry, Sonja. Have you been able to eat today?


Feeling a lot better this morning April apart from a bit of a blocked ear but I can put up with that. It's a beautiful sunny morning here says-2 but doesn't feel it . I've been out with mishka just for a short walk well a short walk for me mishka was running up , down and round the hill made me dizzy just stood watching , do wish she would share some of her energy . Now I'm about to have a bowl of porridge and fruit for my breakfast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> They do have Yogi and Boo Boo as their theme. They have someone dressed like Yogi, and it scared my nephews so much they ran away crying!
> They don't like mascots!


My oldest didn't like them either when he was little , took him to see a parade when he was a toddler and he burst into tears when one of the 7 dwarfs said hello to him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> OOOOHHHHH sparkly!!! I love sparkly... and pink.... LOL great job!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


He's doing a fantastic job , it's beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - i apologize - that was the one she knit - how did you find it so quickly? i had to get it out and look at it - sorry i doubted you. it is a lovely shawl.



thewren said:


> no - i'll have to see if i can find it. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Aaw gorgeous! Where has the time gone? She was only just a baby!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really was going on midnight when i started this - not sure why it didn't get put on when i was finished. oh well - for better or for worse - here it is. --- sam

Knitting Tea Party - going on midnight - 27 February'17

I need to get some documents off my queue or it is going to crash and I will not be a happy camper. That is will be my own fault for stacking them up like I do is not a consideration. lol

Bacon and Egg Grilled Cheese Sandwiches

These deliciously crisp and melty bacon and egg grilled cheese sandwiches are the perfect breakfast for a cold morning!

Ingredients

4 slices bacon, cooked
1 teaspoon oil
4 eggs, beaten
salt and pepper to taste
4 thin slices of cheddar cheese (or two thicker slices)
4 slices bread
2 teaspoons butter, softened

Directions

1. Heat the oil in a medium skillet over medium heat.

2. Add the eggs and stir gently, until scrambled. Salt and pepper to taste.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. 
To assemble the sandwiches:

1. Spread butter on one side of each of the slices of bread.

2. On the un-buttered side of two slices, layer the cheese, bacon, and half of the scrambled eggs.

3. Top with another piece of bread, butter side up.

4. Place in the preheated skillet and cook 3-4 minutes per side, or until golden brown and the cheese is melted.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/01/bacon-and-egg-grilled-cheese-sandwiches.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Creamy Garlic Mushroom Chicken

A good pan sauce is so simple to make and squeezes every last drop of flavor out of your meat. This creamy garlic pan sauce for some chicken thighs can be served over pasta or rice, or if you're trying to curb the carbs, make a big ol' beautiful salad to compliment these creamy flavors. Keep dinner simple, keep dinner delicious!

Author: Beth|BudgetBytges.com
Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 30 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $7.77 
Cost Per Serving: $1.94 
Serves: 4

Ingredients
8oz. mushrooms $1.99
4 cloves garlic $0.32
4 boneless, skinless chicken thighs $3.94
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ cup chicken broth* $0.07
1 cup half and half $0.85
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.41
Parsley for garnish (optional) $0.10

Instructions

1. Wash and slice the mushrooms. Mince the garlic. Season both sides of the chicken thighs with salt and pepper.

2. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add a tablespoon of cooking oil. Swirl the oil to coat the bottom of the skillet.

3. Add the chicken thighs to the skillet and cook until golden brown on each side and cooked through (about 5 minutes per side). Remove the chicken to a plate and cover with foil to keep warm.

4. Add the minced garlic to the skillet and sauté for one minute, or just until the garlic softens.

5. Add the mushrooms and sauté for about 5-7 minutes more, or until the mushrooms have wilted.

6. Add the chicken broth to the skillet and stir to dissolve all the browned bits off the bottom.

7. Add the half and half to the skillet and bring it up to a simmer.

8. Turn the heat down to medium-low and simmer the liquid, stirring often, for about five minutes.

9. Stir in the Parmesan until it has melted in.

10. Taste the sauce and season with salt and pepper if needed.

11. Add the chicken back to the skillet, drench with sauce, and heat over low until warmed through.

12. Top with fresh parsley for garnish, if desired.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon to make my broth.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/creamy-garlic-mushroom-chicken/

Pecan Crusted Salmon

Serves two.

Directions

1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon honey
1/4 cup breadcrumbs
1/4 cup chopped pecans
1 tablespoon minced fresh parsley
2 salmon fillets (6 oz. each)
lemon wedges

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F

2. Mix together the mustard, butter, and honey.

3. In another bowl, mix together the bread crumbs, pecans, and parsley.

4. Season each salmon fillet with salt and pepper. Place on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper

5. Brush with mustard-honey mixture. Cover the top of each fillet with bread crumb mixture.

6. Bake for 10 - 12 minutes or until salmon just flakes when tested with a fork.

7. Serve with lemon wedges.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/pecan-crusted-salmon.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Slow Cooker Mississippi Coke Roast

Author: Brandi Burgess|AuntBee'sRecipes.com

Ingredients

2 Tbsp oil
3-4	lb Chuck Roast
1 large onion, sliced
1 packet Ranch Dressing Powder
1 packet Au Jus Gravy Mix
1 cup coca cola
5 or 6 Pepperoncini Peppers from a jar
4 Tbsp butter

For Gravy

2 Tbsp cornstarch
2 Tbsp milk

Instructions

1. Heat skillet to medium high.

2. Add oil and brown roast on all sides.

3. Place roast in crock pot.

4. Brown onions in pan drippings in skillet.

5. Add onions to the crock pot along with ranch packet, au jus packet, cola, peppers and butter.

6. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours.

7. Mix milk and cornstarch and add to crock pot juices to thicken. Serve and ENJOY!!!!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2017/02/slow-cooker-mississippi-coke-roast.html

FLOUNDER PICCATA

Lightly pan fried breaded filet of flounder served in a lemon, wine, butter sauce with capers and parsley. A wonderful way to enjoy flounder, tilapia or any white fish. Also very good with chicken.

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes
Yield: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS:

4 flounder filets (17 oz total)
freshly ground black pepper
2 large egg whites
2/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs
olive oil spray (about 1 tbsp worth)
1 tbsp light butter
juice of 1 lemon, lemon halves reserved
1/4 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup fat free chicken broth
1 tbsp capers, drained
sliced lemon, for serving
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, for serving

DIRECTIONS:

1. Season fish with salt and pepper. Heat oven to 200°.

2. In a shallow bowl, beat the egg whites.

3. Place the bread crumbs in another dish.

4. Dip each fish filet in the egg whites, then bread crumbs.

5. Heat a large saute pan over medium to medium-low heat.

6. Spray a generous amount of olive oil spray on one side of the fish, and lay it in the pan, oil side down. Spray the other side of the fish generously to coat and cook for 4 to 5 minutes on each side, until fish is opaque and cooked through.

7. Set aside on a platter in a warm oven until you make the sauce.

8. Over medium heat in the same pan, melt butter, add the lemon juice, wine, chicken broth and the reserved lemon halves, salt, and pepper and bring to a boil.

9. Boil over high heat until the liquid is reduced to half, about 3 - 4 minutes.

10. Discard the lemon halves, add the capers and spoon the sauce over the fish.

11. Place a slice of lemon on each filet and top with fresh parsley.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 piece - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 6 - Points +: 7 - Calories: 268.5 - Total Fat: 8g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: mg - Sodium: 366.5mg - Carbohydrates: 13.6g - Fiber: 3g - Sugar: 0.1g - Protein: 34.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/flounder-piccata/#YDVpwsUbOT24T58I.99

ROASTED CAULIFLOWER "RICE" WITH GARLIC AND LEMON

An easy low-carb side dish that goes great with just about anything from chicken, to steak or fish. Cauliflower "Rice" uses finely chopped cauliflower, which makes a fantastic low-carb, grain-free stand in for rice. Many supermarkets carry it already chopped which is super time saving, but it's just as easy to make at home with a food processor. The upside to chopping it yourself is you'll save money and the shelf life of cauliflower is longer before it's cut.

You may also like:
Mexican Cauliflower "Rice": http://www.skinnytaste.com/mexican-cauliflower-rice/
Cauliflower Fried "Rice: http://www.skinnytaste.com/cauliflower-fried-rice/ 
Cilantro Lime Cauliflower "Rice": http://www.skinnytaste.com/cilantro-lime-cauliflower-rice/

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes
Makes 1 1/2 cups.

INGREDIENTS:
16 oz riced cauliflower
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons fresh chopped parsley
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

DIRECTIONS:

1. To cut the cauliflower into rice: Remove the core and coarsely chop the cauliflower into florets, then place the cauliflower (in 3 or 4 batches) in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous - don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

2. Preheat oven to 425F. Spray a large sheet pan with oil.

3. Combine the riced cauliflower, olive oil, garlic and salt on the prepared sheet pan, spread out in a single layer and roast in the oven 25 minutes, mixing halfway until golden.

4. Remove from oven, top with fresh lemon juice and parsley.

NOTE: If you want to double the recipe, use two sheet pans.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 2 servings, Serving Size: 3/4 cup - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 2 - Points +: 3 - Calories: 124 - Total Fat: 7g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 349.5mg - Carbohydrates: 13.5g - Fiber: 6g - Sugar: 0g - Protein: 5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/roasted-cauliflower-rice-with-garlic-and-lemon/#MxfAiKWrSqiaiv6p.99

PRESSURE COOKER STEWED CHICKEN WITH CORN - POLLO GUISADO CON MAIZ

If you want to keep this Whole30 or Paleo, leave the corn out. Serve over rice or over cauliflower rice Using drumsticks is great but you can use whatever you want as long as it's on the bone which adds flavor.

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes
4 Servings,

INGREDIENTS:
8 skinless chicken drumsticks (28 oz)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 medium onion, chopped
3 scallions, chopped
1 plum tomato, diced
1 garlic, crushed
1/4 cup chopped cilantro, plus 1 tbsp for garnish
8 oz can tomato sauce
2 cups water
1 tablespoon Chicken Better Than Bouillon
1/2 teaspoon cumin
2 corn on the cobb, husked and halved

DIRECTIONS:

1. Season chicken with salt and garlic powder.

2. Saute the onions, scallions, tomato and garlic in olive oil until soft, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add 1/4 cup cilantro and stir 1 minute.

4. Add tomato sauce, water, Bouillon, cumin and stir.

5. Place the chicken in the sauce.

6. Top with corn, cover and cook on high pressure 20 minutes.

7. Let pressure release and top with remaining cilantro.

NOTE: To make on the stove, simmer low covered 40 minutes adding the corn the last 5 minutes.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 2 drumsticks 1/2 corn - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 6 - Points +: 8 - Calories: 315 - Total Fat: 10g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 177mg - 
Sodium: 948mg - Carbohydrates: 18g - Fiber: 3g - Sugar: 4.5g - Protein: 42g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/pressure-cooker-stewed-chicken-with-corn-pollo-guisado-con-maiz/#EDD2YI2jcFjKctDk.99

Thai Chicken and Rice Noodle Soup

By Jennifer Segal|OnceUponAChef.com
Servings: 4
Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes
Total Time: 25 Minutes

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 cup thinly sliced shallots, from 1-2 large shallots
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons Thai green curry paste
4 cups low sodium chicken broth
1 can (13.5 fl oz) coconut milk
2 tablespoons fish sauce
4 packed teaspoons light or dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice, from 1 lime
1/2 teaspoon turmeric

For Serving

4 oz thin rice noodles
2 cups shredded cooked chicken, from a rotisserie chicken
Handful chopped fresh cilantro
3 scallions, thinly sliced
Sriracha sauce
Lime wedges

Instructions

1. Heat the oil in a medium soup pot over medium-low heat.

2. Add the shallots and ginger and cook, stirring frequently, until softened, 3 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the green curry paste and cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute more.

4. Add the chicken broth, coconut milk, fish sauce, brown sugar, lime juice, and turmeric; bring to a gentle simmer. Continue simmering, uncovered, for 5 minutes.

5. Meanwhile, cook the rice noodles according to the package instructions.

When ready to serve:

1. Taste the soup and adjust the seasoning.

2. Gently reheat the noodles in the microwave, if necessary.

3. Divide the noodles and chicken into serving bowls.

4. Ladle the broth over top and sprinkle with cilantro and scallions.

5. Serve with Sriracha sauce and lime wedges.

Note: As the soup sits on the stove, some of the fat may rise to the surface. Feel free to skim it, if necessary. Otherwise, you can stir it back in.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (4 servings) - Calories: 530 - Fat: 31 g - Saturated fat: 20 g - Carbohydrates: 40 g - Sugar: 7 g - Fiber: 2 g - Protein: 28 g - Sodium: 942 mg - Cholesterol: 53 mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2017/01/thai-chicken-rice-noodle-soup.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Broccoli Chicken

Author: Liv Wan
Chinese Food Expert
Prep Time: 35 minutes
Cook Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes
Serves 4

Ingredients:

¾ - 1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 cloves of garlic
1 teaspoon cornstarch or potato starch mixed with 1 tablespoon water
2 cups plus 4 tablespoons vegetable or peanut oil, for frying.
1 pound broccoli

Ingredients for Velvet chicken:

1 large egg white
1 tablespoon cornstarch or potato starch
¼ teaspoon salt

Sauce:

2 tablespoons oyster sauce
1 tablespoon light so y sauce
1 tablespoon dark soy sauce
1 tablespoon water

To cook broccoli:

½ cup water
¼ teaspoon salt, or to taste
½ teaspoon granulated sugar, or to taste 
PREPARATION
Procedures:

1. Cut the chicken into ¾ to 1-inch cubes.

2. In a bowl, mix together the egg white, cornstarch and salt.

3. Add the egg white mixture to the chicken cubes, tossing or using your fingers to coat the chicken in the mixture. Marinate the chicken in a sealed container in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

4. While the chicken is marinating, prepare the sauce and vegetables: for the sauce, mix together the oyster sauce, light soy sauce, dark soy sauce and water in a small bowl and set aside.

5. In another small bowl, mix the cornstarch and water thickener and set aside.

6. Wash and drain the broccoli. Cut the stalks diagonally into thin slices. Cut the flowerets into 3 or 4 pieces. Crush the garlic.

7. Heat up 2 cups of oil in a wok until it reaches 275 degrees Fahrenheit (test the heat by placing a piece of chicken in the wok - it should float). Add the chicken cubes, and let cook until they just turn white (this will take about 30 seconds), using a wooden spoon or chopsticks to gently separate them.

8. Quickly remove the chicken cubes from the wok as soon as they turn white, and drain in a colander or on paper towels.

9. Drain the oil out of the wok or preheat a second wok on medium high to high heat.

10. Add 2 tablespoons oil. When the oil is hot, add the crushed garlic and stir fry for 10 seconds.

11. Add the broccoli, sprinkle the salt and sugar over the broccoli. Stir fry briefly, turning down the heat if necessary to make sure it doesn't burn.

12. Add ½ cup water, and cook the broccoli, covered, for 4-5 minutes, until it turns a bright green and is tender but still crisp. Remove from the wok and drain.

13. Clean out the wok and heat 2 more tablespoons of oil.

14. Add the broccoli and the chicken, stirring and tossing to cook the chicken through.

15. Add the sauce and cornstarch mixture in the middle of the wok and stir quickly to thicken. Mix everything together and serve hot over steamed rice.

http://chinesefood.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/Broccoli-Chicken.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8867651&utm_term=bouncex

Warm Lemon Pudding Cakes

These little lemon cakes are super-light, low cal, and practically guilt-free. Moreover, when you spoon into them, you discover a delightful surprise: the batter magically separates while baking into a fluffy cake atop a luscious lemon pudding. They have all the tart-sweet flavor of a lemon pie with none of the fuss, and they make a wonderful dessert after a rich winter meal or light summer supper.

By Jennifer Segal
Prep Time: 20 Minutes
Cook Time: 45 Minutes
Total Time: 1 Hour 5 Minutes
Servings: 6

Ingredients

3 large eggs, separated
1 cup milk (low fat or whole)
2 teaspoons lemon zest, from 2 lemons
6 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, from 2 lemons
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1/4 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
Fresh berries and Confectioners' sugar, for serving (optional)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F and set a rack in the middle position. Spray six (6-oz) ramekins with nonstick cooking spray.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the egg yolks, milk, lemon zest, lemon juice, butter, and salt. Add the flour and sugar and whisk until smooth.

3. In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the egg whites until soft peaks form. (The peaks should curl when you lift the beaters out of the bowl.)

4. Spoon about 1/4 of the egg whites into the lemon mixture and whisk until smooth.

5. Add the remaining egg whites and, using a rubber spatula gently fold into the lemon mixture until smooth. The batter will be light, foamy, and liquidy.

6. Place the prepared ramekins into a 9-by-13-inch baking dish.

7. Ladle the batter evenly into the ramekins (it will come almost to the top).

8. Using a teapot or pitcher, pour room temperature water into the pan to reach halfway up the sides of the ramekins.

9. Carefully place the baking pan in the oven and bake for 45 to 50 minutes, or until the cakes are puffy and lightly golden on top.

10. Using tongs carefully remove the ramekins from the baking dish and let cool on a rack for about 20 minutes before serving. (They will sink a bit as they cool; that's okay.) Dust with Confectioners' sugar and serve with berries, if desired.

Make Ahead: The cakes can be made a day ahead of time. Once completely cool, cover the cakes with plastic wrap and store at room temperature. Before serving, preheat the oven to 350°F and set a rack in the middle position. Remove the plastic wrap and place the ramekins on a baking sheet; heat for 10-15 minutes, until warmed through.

Nutrition Information: Calories: 248 - Fat: 7 g - Saturated fat: 3 g - Carbohydrates: 43 g - Sugar: 36 g - Fiber: 1 g - Protein: 6 g - Sodium: 152 g - Cholesterol: 105 g

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2017/01/lemon-pudding-cakes.html

Simple Caprese Sandwich

Ingredients

1 small baguette, ends removed, cut in half
2 tablespoons fresh pesto
2 ripe tomatoes, cored and sliced thinly
3-4 ounces fresh mozzarella, sliced thinly
fresh basil leaves
balsamic vinegar
spring mix salad

Directions

1. Slice each half of the baguette in half horizontally and spread both sides with pesto.

2. On one side, layer alternating slices of tomatoes and fresh mozzarella.

3. Top with fresh basil leaves and drizzle with balsamic vinegar.

4. Then add the spring mix to the top. Enjoy!

http://www.somewhatsimple.com/caprese-sandwich/

Golden Chicken Thighs with Charred-Lemon Salsa Verde

ACTIVE: 1 HR 
TOTAL TIME: 3 HR 10 MIN 
SERVINGS: 6 TO 8

INGREDIENTS

CHICKEN

12 bone-in skin-on chicken thighs
24 sage leaves
16 garlic cloves-6 cut into 4 slices each, the rest gently smashed and peeled
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 12 slices
Strips of zest from 2 lemons
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon chopped thyme
1 tablespoon chopped oregano
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Kosher salt
12 fresh bay leaves (optional)

SALSA VERDE

1 lemon, cut into 1/2-inch slices and seeded
1 tablespoon plus 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup chopped oregano
1/4 cup chopped mint
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 anchovy fillet
1/2 teaspoon chopped drained capers
1 teaspoon kosher salt

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

PREPARE THE CHICKEN

1. Run your fingers under the skin of each chicken thigh to create a pocket.

2. Stuff each pocket with 2 sage leaves, 2 slices of garlic and 1 slice of butter.

3. Transfer the stuffed thighs to a large bowl.

4. In a small bowl, stir the lemon zest strips with the smashed garlic, olive oil, chopped herbs and crushed red pepper.

5. Pour the mixture over the chicken and turn to coat.

6. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight.

MAKE THE LEMONS

1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. On a baking sheet, toss the lemon slices with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil.

3. Spread the lemon slices in an even layer and bake for 16 to 18 minutes, until charred on the bottom.

4. Transfer to a cutting board and let cool for 5 minutes.

5. Chop the slices into 1/4 -inch pieces. Leave the oven on.

MAKE THE SALSA VERDE

1. In a mortar, mash the oregano and mint with the chopped garlic, anchovy, capers and the 1 teaspoon of salt until a smooth paste forms.

2. Slowly drizzle in the remaining 1/2 cup of olive oil, stirring to create a sauce.

3. Stir in the chopped lemon.

COOKING THE CHICKEN:

1. Heat a very large ovenproof skillet.

2. Season the chicken thighs evenly with 4 teaspoons of salt; reserve the lemon zest and smashed garlic from the marinade.

3. Arrange the chicken thighs skin side down in the skillet and cover with another large skillet or pot weighted down with a few heavy cans.

4. Cook the chicken over moderate heat until the skin is golden brown and crisp, about 15 minutes.

FINISHING:

1. Remove the weight and turn the chicken.

2. Scatter the reserved lemon zest and garlic and the bay leaves, if using, among the thighs.

3. Roast in the oven for about 30 minutes, until the chicken is golden brown and cooked through. Discard the bay leaves.

4. Transfer the chicken to a platter and serve with the salsa verde.

MAKE AHEAD: The salsa verde can be refrigerated overnight. Serve at room temperature.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: The great acidity in Sangiovese-based Umbrian reds allows them to pair with lighter meats like chicken. Try this dish with a Montefalco Rosso

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/golden-chicken-thighs-charred-lemon-salsa-verde?xid=NL_DAILY021417

I think that should do it - think it is good to go. I have a good many to get off yet but I do think the danger is gone. I hope you find something good to eat. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


What a great looking place- great background for the photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & does it scare you thatEnglish is my only language ????????. I really need to start proof reading my posts ????


But that would be boring Bonnie :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not really don't think it helped that I had to take husband to dentist I was beat by the time I got home . Still feel sick but since I haven't had anything you eat since yesterday morning don't think I will be


Oh dear. Might be time for a thorough check up, and maybe blood tests. You sound really run down perhaps. Feel better soon.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


Lovely. A work of Love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is. DH is a terrible one for tickling her, so if you say to her, "What do you say to Grandpa?" She'll immediately reply, "Stop it Grandpa!" Her speech is coming on much faster than any of the boys and I love how she calls herself Taitlin!!


It's watching Elizabeth's speech come on that is wonderful currently. More words everyday. But understanding so much of what is said to her (or around her). Caitlin's doing well to be putting 3 words together.

I got a shock the other day to realise that at Elizabeth's age (15 months) Vicky said 'Wee Mummy', 3 or 4 train stops later, repeated it when we got off so found a toilet a reasonable walk away got her there. Fought through the layers involved with cloth nappies and safety pins. Sat her on the toilet and sure enough she wee'd. Needless to say I then toilet trained her- not that much was required from me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite is cherry; they are very popular here -- our bakery is usually featured on the news with the # they make each year.
> 
> Photos from the weekend: House belongs to friend of nephew. It was phenomenal and I should have taken some inside photos. We plan to do this every year. Photo of us on the porch.


Lovely photos. It sounds like you had an amazing time. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!! That's too cute. You need to record her now so that you can play it for her when she's older.


I actually asked Vicky today if they had a recording of Elizabeth chatting away to herself or to us (frequently not in actual words). Will miss that when she stops it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


That is just SO cute! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


Hope Ringo is feeling better by now Julie. And that you have got over the shock.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Prayers sent your way.
> 
> I find it kind of funny that usually when a man is sick, the world and he stops doing anything. But, typically, when a woman gets sick, everything goes on as usual.
> 
> ...


Mine is very good- if He asks me to do things for him becuase he is sick I know he is sick. No man flu for my man. I'm more likely to need to try to slow him down as he keeps pushing himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took this video yesterday, I think the crazy squirrel is taking sunflower seeds from one feeder & storing them in the otherð The Gks love watching him & Kimber goes nuts trying to catch him


He won't need to go on a diet the way he moves!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Gary is soon feeling better Sam- might be wise to keep away in case it is contagious as you really don't want to go catching anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The other half:
> 
> At least 75% of
> people who read this will try
> to lick their elbow!


Some interesting things in there. I did spend almost all the second half wondering when we would be told how many people would try licking their elbow- I didn't try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds fun, Pammie! (Jelly stone reminds me of Yogi Bear and Boo Boo!)


Yes it does me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


Oh dear. Sorry you got such a fright. Poor Ringo. Everytime the groomer does Oscar and cuts his nails one foot always bleeds every single time. She uses and told me to use cornflour. Just pour it on and try not to let him walk too much till it stops. It really does bleed quite a lot doesnt it? 
Hope you are both all better now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's one crazy squirrel!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have tried cutting my dogs' toenails, but they haven't been very cooperative! Bailey's are black, so I just let the groomer or doctor do it. I tried to cut my toy poodle's hair and did ok, but I nicked him around his little penis, and scared us both! That was probably the last time I did it!


Oh golly! :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is thus it?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-281299-1.html


That is lovely knitting...and what what a sweet memory for Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished Winnie the Pooh for Amelia.


Wow, very cute! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling a lot better this morning April apart from a bit of a blocked ear but I can put up with that. It's a beautiful sunny morning here says-2 but doesn't feel it . I've been out with mishka just for a short walk well a short walk for me mishka was running up , down and round the hill made me dizzy just stood watching , do wish she would share some of her energy . Now I'm about to have a bowl of porridge and fruit for my breakfast


I am glad you are feeling better, Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got an email from Carol Maliza and she asked for me to post this; Naomi and her first solid food. Loves avacado!


LOL. What a cutie. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Broccoli Chicken
> 
> Author: Liv Wan
> Chinese Food Expert
> ...


Sam I am seriously thinking about the lemon pudding cake! Thanks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 47. Need to go to bed. Night all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 47. Need to go to bed. Night all.


Sweet dreams, Sugar!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's watching Elizabeth's speech come on that is wonderful currently. More words everyday. But understanding so much of what is said to her (or around her). Caitlin's doing well to be putting 3 words together.
> 
> I got a shock the other day to realise that at Elizabeth's age (15 months) Vicky said 'Wee Mummy', 3 or 4 train stops later, repeated it when we got off so found a toilet a reasonable walk away got her there. Fought through the layers involved with cloth nappies and safety pins. Sat her on the toilet and sure enough she wee'd. Needless to say I then toilet trained her- not that much was required from me!


All 3 of mine were like that just put the potty in sight and they soon got used to it , toilet trained well before they were 2 . Had a few children that were due to start nursery (aged 3) and still in nappies/ diapers, 1 parent got very verbal when I told her the child could not start till he was toilet trained :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is just SO cute! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you are feeling better, Sonja!


Definitely better thank goodness , I have still made an appointment to get my blood checked , do it the same time as checking my thyroid levels


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sam I am seriously thinking about the lemon pudding cake! Thanks!


Me too love anything lemon apart from yoghurt


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely better thank goodness , I have still made an appointment to get my blood checked , do it the same time as checking my thyroid levels


Glad you're feeling better - hope the blood and thyroid tests all come out okay.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30 am and we are on the go here. Gage will leave for school in about an hour and Greg will he here about 10. 

Both Gage and I had a good might sleep. So hoping we both have a productive day. 

Got to go as Deuce needs out. 

Check In later have a great day.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All 3 of mine were like that just put the potty in sight and they soon got used to it , toilet trained well before they were 2 . Had a few children that were due to start nursery (aged 3) and still in nappies/ diapers, 1 parent got very verbal when I told her the child could not start till he was toilet trained :sm06:


The only reason Maryanne was reasonably toilet trained by 3 was becuase she learnt from her little sister- who I think learnt because she saw me trying to train Maryanne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry Julie...I am sure that was so scary for you. How is your darling doggie doing now?


He is doing well, thanks April, but I won't be clipping those toenails again. Gave myself too big a fright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


She was young to die, although she had been having awful problems with her eyes. I agree her knitting was superb


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you julie - it is already winging itself across the country dropping into countless online post office boxes. --- sam


lol !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest didn't like them either when he was little , took him to see a parade when he was a toddler and he burst into tears when one of the 7 dwarfs said hello to him


I had to be taken out of the Cinema at age 4, I was so terrified by the 7 dwarves when I was taken by my Aunt to see the film . It had been such a special treat, but they had me screaming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope Ringo is feeling better by now Julie. And that you have got over the shock.


Yes, thanks Margaret- things are pretty much back to normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some interesting things in there. I did spend almost all the second half wondering when we would be told how many people would try licking their elbow- I didn't try.


I refrained!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was young to die, although she had been having awful problems with her eyes. I agree her knitting was superb


While I do not know of whom you speak, I feel your deep respect, love, compassion for her. May she rest eternally in His Hands. And you have a Most Special reminder of your compassion for her, by sending her the yarn she wished for!

May we all learn from this, and pass it onto another - make their day and life a bit lighter and brighter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. Sorry you got such a fright. Poor Ringo. Everytime the groomer does Oscar and cuts his nails one foot always bleeds every single time. She uses and told me to use cornflour. Just pour it on and try not to let him walk too much till it stops. It really does bleed quite a lot doesnt it?
> Hope you are both all better now.


Thanks Cathy!
Hadn't thought of cornflour, Kaye Jo was saying ordinary flour will work, I held baking soda on it, because I had a vague recall of having read that some where. The Vet Nurse said pressure alone will work.
Poor Oscar with his bleeding toe.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Mostly sunny here, but chilly. Today is Shrove Tuesday- Pancake Day - so guess what we will be having tonight! Of course, originally, the pancakes would have been the whole meal, intended to use up milk, butter, eggs and sugar before the start of Lent. We just have them as pudding, but it makes you realise how meagre that Lenten fare must have been, when even milk and eggs were seen as an indulgence!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to be taken out of the Cinema at age 4, I was so terrified by the 7 dwarves when I was taken by my Aunt to see the film . It had been such a special treat, but they had me screaming.


They were a bit creepy looking in the old Disney film or so I thought when I was a child and first watched it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> While I do not know of whom you speak, I feel your deep respect, love, compassion for her. May she rest eternally in His Hands. And you have a Most Special reminder of your compassion for her, by sending her the yarn she wished for!
> 
> May we all learn from this, and pass it onto another - make their day and life a bit lighter and brighter.


Agnes was rather a character- on her Facebook page one saw the political activist, her language was quite pithy. She was a Hospital Dietician, so had worked mostly in kitchens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Mostly sunny here, but chilly. Today is Shrove Tuesday- Pancake Day - so guess what we will be having tonight! Of course, originally, the pancakes would have been the whole meal, intended to use up milk, butter eggs and sugar before the start of Lent. We just have them as pudding, but it makes you realise how meagre that Lenten fare must have been, when even milk and eggs were seen as an indulgence!


Only me who likes them in this house , which is good all the more for me :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They were a bit creepy looking in the old Disney film or so I thought when I was a child and first watched it


 :sm24:


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks jacklou - it's always nice to find out someone uses the recipes and what they think of it. that one caught my eye. what have you been up to since you were here last? have you been knitting? --- sam


I'm always knitting, crocheting or doing counted x-stitch, Sam. There is always someone in my family to make something for.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If she can crochet, a single crochet border will also stop it curling


Maybe that's what I'll do with my afghan squares. The edges on those are all curling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew continues to work hard on this drawing. I am so pleased with him.


I don't know if it's Matthew's intent but when I look at this drawing, I can see one horse which can be viewed in two directions, one lying down facing to the right and the other facing left. Has anyone else seen it that way? It's a marvellous drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Congratulations, Gwen! My DH and I also dated in high school...then he went into the airforce and I left for college. I didn't see him again for 25 years and we ran into each other...and there it was...that spark! After all that time and all our life experiences. Aren't we lucky!? A true gift.
> 
> How wonderful you and Brantley found your way back, too! Enjoy!


It's amazing that you found each other after 25 years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ending page 7. It has taken me forever to catch up! We are in Quartzite Arizona until Wednesday morning. Then will move again.
> 
> Sassafras thank you for the earthquake info! No wonder my head was a mess!
> 
> ...


Did you happen to go to the Gem & Mineral Show in the area?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling a lot better this morning April apart from a bit of a blocked ear but I can put up with that. It's a beautiful sunny morning here says-2 but doesn't feel it . I've been out with mishka just for a short walk well a short walk for me mishka was running up , down and round the hill made me dizzy just stood watching , do wish she would share some of her energy . Now I'm about to have a bowl of porridge and fruit for my breakfast


I'm glad you're better but you better still take it easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - i'll have to see if i can find it.  --- sam


No worries, I was just looking at some of the beautiful lace shawls Agnes posted & when I saw an orange one, I thought that might be it
Edit, I see it's the right one????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you're better but you better still take it easy


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


A true treasure. Her shawls are all stunning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a cafe in Scottsbluff and the lady that owns it is really into holistic and homeopathic healing, she has a holistic doc that is going to start coming in. She mixes teas, tinctures, and such, so I'm going to have her mix me a sleep mixture, I'll let you know how it works.
> Praying for a good stress test and no issues popping up.


I know the best pain relief liniment I ever had came from an herbalist. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending good wishes to you and bub that tomorrow goes well. what are you taking to knit on? --- sam


I have a bag full of hats, the ones I set aside for the poncho. I figure that is enough to keep me occupied but not terribly large or complicated so easy to pack with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

probably just a garter stitch.



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, if she did start over, would you have her do a K or seed stitch border before starting the basketweave pattern? I'm with you and Sam. I would start over.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Agnes was rather a character- on her Facebook page one saw the political activist, her language was quite pithy. She was a Hospital Dietician, so had worked mostly in kitchens.


Rather feisty! She will be missed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought of that too but she does not crochet.


Bonnie7591 said:


> If she can crochet, a single crochet border will also stop it curling


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alice, the Weimi-mix, does not like having her back feet even touched. I don't know if DD will even try the dremel on her. It will be interesting to see if DD will try the dremel or just stick with the clippers. Thank for the tips on using the lowest setting too.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they certainly can get hot, it is something to watch out for. I use the low setting on Ryssa so that it doesn't get as hot but if she starts to pull away, I stop for a bit.
> With the diabetes I think you are right with letting the vet do it, the diabetes makes it so much more dangerous to quick them, where as those without are generally just fine with the rare exception. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It has to be a few days for it to get really frozen, I tried just overnight once & the leaves didn't get limp enough. Mine are have been in there since last fall, from the garden


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got the trash out for the truck, the Boys are fed and box cleaned, and I had my cuppa, so need to get ready to go. We're going to skip the motorcycle group's breakfast this morning. I did sleep fairly well, a blessing. I'll let y'all know how it went as soon as I can. I've got some alpaca in progress that feels super soft in my hands in the bag, so a comforting thing to work on! Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Liz. You and Bonnie are in agreement.


budasha said:


> I usually leave it in the freezer for at least 2 days, maybe one would do it. Bonnie, how long do you leave yours in the freezer?
> 
> Edit: I see that Bonnie has answered.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool. You and I are both so lucky as are our spouses.


oneapril said:


> Congratulations, Gwen! My DH and I also dated in high school...then he went into the airforce and I left for college. I didn't see him again for 25 years and we ran into each other...and there it was...that spark! After all that time and all our life experiences. Aren't we lucky!? A true gift.
> 
> How wonderful you and Brantley found your way back, too! Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam love and have saved several of these recipes. Re: the pecan crusted salmon I keep wondering if it would be good using a different fish (I have some tilapia in the freezer). Also want to try the lemon cake; seen similar recipe before but this looks really good and pretty easy.

Just a thought, maybe you need to get a good flash drive and just load all your recipes on it so keep your computer from overload.



thewren said:


> Broccoli Chicken
> 
> Author: Liv Wan
> Chinese Food Expert
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I don't know if it's Matthew's intent but when I look at this drawing, I can see one horse which can be viewed in two directions, one lying down facing to the right and the other facing left. Has anyone else seen it that way? It's a marvellous drawing.


It is actually two horses standing and facing opposite directions. One is a young horse and I suspect the other might be the mom horse. You are seeing the drawing quite accurately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love and have saved several of these recipes. Re: the pecan crusted salmon I keep wondering if it would be good using a different fish (I have some tilapia in the freezer). Also want to try the lemon cake; seen similar recipe before but this looks really good and pretty easy.
> 
> Just a thought, maybe you need to get a good flash drive and just load all your recipes on it so keep your computer from overload.


Those were the 2 recipes I bookmarked. 
We still,have salmon from DHs trip to the coast last fall, DH just brought one in yesterday & cut it in steaks so maybe I'll ask him if I can try it that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photos. It sounds like you had an amazing time. :sm11:


We sure did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My youngest was a pill to complete toilet training. She had to be potty trained before going to nursery school also. She would urinate in the potty but would hold her bowels until she got home; go put on pull-up diapers and go hide behind a chair, squat and go. Crazy, crazy, crazy, fortunately, that didn't last too long but just ridiculous.



Swedenme said:


> All 3 of mine were like that just put the potty in sight and they soon got used to it , toilet trained well before they were 2 . Had a few children that were due to start nursery (aged 3) and still in nappies/ diapers, 1 parent got very verbal when I told her the child could not start till he was toilet trained :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/lake-county-news-sun/news/ct-lns-paczki-day-st-0228-20170227-story.html

More on paczki's - I had some blueberry pancakes for breakfast; but the High School where DH works has a fund raiser with paczki's, so I'm sure he'll bring some home. Lately, I've been having him just donate the money and not bring home the goods....can only have so many cookies, candy and pizza around.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


Lucky you to have some of her work, her knitting was just exquisite! I am sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is actually two horses standing and facing opposite directions. One is a young horse and I suspect the other might be the mom horse. You are seeing the drawing quite accurately.


I have just taken another look and see it perfectly now , how did I miss the little ears


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I have just taken another look and see it perfectly now , how did I miss the little ears


It is part of the adventure of watching the drawing develop.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is actually two horses standing and facing opposite directions. One is a young horse and I suspect the other might be the mom horse. You are seeing the drawing quite accurately.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is almost baseball season plus bbq season. this should make some interesting reading plus yummy hot dogs. Use the URL to get pictures of the sandwiches. they look really good - all of them. --- sam

10 Ballpark-Worthy Hot Dog Toppings for Your Next Cookout

1) Macaroni and Cheese

We keep telling ourselves we're going to stop putting macaroni and cheese on everything, but why put an end to a good thing? Piling creamy mac and cheese on top of a juicy hot dog brings back fond childhood memories of Grandma's beloved hot dog casserole.

We didn't stop with ooey, gooey macaroni when we made this amazing hot dog. We also added crispy bacon crumbles (we've got tips on preparing bacon here if you need a little help). Diced onions, either green or yellow, also pair well with a hot dog covered in macaroni.

Be the star of your next block party when you surprise your neighbors and family members with these uniquely delicious hot dog toppings. Keep scrolling through our colorful gallery for 9 more clever topping ideas to please a crowd.

2) Eggs and Bacon

Around here, we like breakfast for breakfast…and lunch, and dinner, and snacks, and…well, you get the idea. This savory hot dog is a breakfast lover's dream. A soft bun sandwiches a mound of salty hashbrowns, and a sunny-side-up egg covered in smoky bacon and fragrant cilantro sits atop a roasted hot dog.

If you decide to add cheese to your breakfast hot dog, opt for cheddar or colby jack. Instead of ketchup, try warm maple syrup or spicy mayo.

Is it just us, or would some waffle chunks or pancake pieces also taste amazing on this breakfast dog?

3) Tex Mex

Tex Mex hot dogs are the perfect meal for those nights when you kinda want tacos but also kinda want to fire up the grill and make some meat. It's pretty much impossible to screw up a Tex Mex hot dog, so load it up with all of your favorite toppings and chow down.

Tex Mex Topping Ideas: Salsa or pico de gallo, Guacamole, Sour cream. Fajita veggies, Cilantro, Corn, Black beans, Pinto beans, Rice, Crushed tortilla chips, Shredded cheese, Onions

4) Cucumber and Mint

Get your Vietnamese fix without ordering takeout when you create your very own Banh Mi hot dog. This hot dog is piled high with refreshing cucumber slices, aromatic mint leaves, shredded carrots, and spicy mayo.

We've found that beer-braised hot dogs work best for this Vietnamese hot dog recipe, but feel free to prepare yours however you like. We recommend placing the spicy mayo in a squeezable container or pouch rather than a jar so you can drizzle it lightly across the hot dogs.

5) Potato Salad

This potato salad hot dog makes us think of summer cookouts and pool parties every time we take a bite. You can use mayo-based or mustard-based potato salad, and it doesn't have to be homemade. We like to buy a giant tub from the deli and slather it on our grilled wieners.

You can also try chicken salad, egg salad, or tuna salad. We've heard all of them are good on a hot dog.

6) Guac and Cheese

It takes very little time to top a hot dog with guacamole and cotija cheese, and we love how sophisticated these ingredients look. Instead of using ketchup, slice a few cherry tomatoes in half and place them on top of your guacamole

7) Fruit Loops

North Carolina and Ohio are known for serving hot dogs covered in sugary-sweet Fruit Loops at bars and sporting events. If you haven't already killed your diet for the day, place some cooked Ramen noodles under the pile of colorful breakfast cereal. Don't forget the cheese, tomatoes, relish, and pickles!

8) Coleslaw

Look, we've seen the memes floating around that say stuff like "There's only one place for coleslaw, and that's the trash can." Those folks have obviously never seen this awesome hot dog topped with colorful coleslaw. Any old variety of coleslaw will do, but we like to whip up a homemade batch with purple cabbage to add color and texture to our roasted wieners.

9) Marinara Sauce and Cheese

When your kids are begging for pizza but don't want to wait an hour or so for delivery, delight them with these pizza hot dogs. Cover each hot dog with marinara sauce, mozzarella cheese, and any other pizza fixings your family likes, then broil the topping-covered dogs for a couple minutes until the cheese melts.

10) Mango Chutney

Mango chutney lends a tropical infusion to spicy aioli mayo and a grilled or beer-braised hot dog. You can pick up premade mango chutney from the produce department or salsa aisle, or you can make your own by combining diced mango, pineapple chunks, raisins, yellow onion, and ginger.

We like to place the mango chutney directly on the bun rather than piling it on top of the hot dog so the bun absorbs some of the sweet juice from the chutney's fruit. Green onions and cilantro balance out the chutney and spicy mayo nicely.

http://awesomecooker.com/hot-dogs/


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is part of the adventure of watching the drawing develop.


Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!

I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.

Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for pic. Sam, you know we like pics, if this isn't shawl can you show us pic of yours?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Australia are in India playing cricket. India are very hard to beat over there and the expectation was that we wouldn't so too well. Maybe manage to win a game. Well we have just thrashed them in the first test- with one of bowlers getting the best figures of an Australian ever in India. And India had the worst batting collapse in almost 50 years (when the New Zealanders did a similar thing to them back in 1969).
> Still 3 more tests to go but a brilliant start. But no-one seriously expected more than 1 game to be won- and not so emphatically.
> Trying to post a cute picture from the web.
> Yeah it worked!
> The player with the best ever figures has the initials SOK. The player who was expected to excel is nicknamed the GOAT. SO someone wnated a picture of a GOAT with SOKs on. Well the picture is too cute not to put on a knitting forum.


Lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All 3 of mine were like that just put the potty in sight and they soon got used to it , toilet trained well before they were 2 . Had a few children that were due to start nursery (aged 3) and still in nappies/ diapers, 1 parent got very verbal when I told her the child could not start till he was toilet trained :sm06:


My DS's adopted sons were neglected as babies. She got them when they were 8 months and 21 months. The older one wasn't potty trained until he was 4. The younger one is now 4, and he says that he doesn't want to be potty trained. He can't go to Vacation Bible School this summer or Pre-K in the fall if he isn't. Everyone is being so positive, even big brother, but so far, no go. BIL told him yesterday that he didn't have a choice now that he is 4. Hopefully, he will make the change soon. Bribery with candy will be happening as he loves candy. It is amazing how some children are so easy to train and others fight it. All 3 of DS's sons were trained by 2. We do feel like some of it is the neglect. We often say how much it affected them for such a short period of time.My heart goes out to the very abused children that suffered for years. How do they ever recover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rather feisty! She will be missed.


Indeed! Sad for the grandchildren- little Quinn was only around 2 -3 years old, he may barely remember her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, way to go, can't wait to see finished drawing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


Beautiful pictures, woodpeckers come visiting round here in the spring I've many a time nearly tripped over my own feet trying to spot them in the trees


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to let my DS know that other children don't like mascots! Every year, my city creates Santa's Village with lots of little houses, activities, and mascots! It really is fun. We all enjoy it. This year the boys didn't want to go. In fact they refused to go. Then all of their cousins were going so they finally agreed. BIL devised a code word for us to turn the boys away from the mascots. We laughed so hard every time we used it! If we saw that a mascot was coming out way, we yelled, "Mama, Mama!" Mascot Alert, Mascot Alert! And we would go the other way. Santa's Village proved successful except Jaxon saw Frosty, and he cried.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 28 February '17

The last day of February already - can you believe two months gone in the new year. How many of you have at least one Christmas gift knitted?

The sun is not yet strong enough to burn through the haze - so we have a hazy bright day. The boys took their winter coats to school for when they go outside.

Think I will start with a Middle Eastern dinner menu - someone make this and invite me. lol

MIDDLE EASTERN SPICED LENTIL AND RICE - MEJADRA

Mejadra is a fragrant Middle Eastern rice pilaf that is SO GOOD you can - and will want to - eat it on its own! Mejadra is an ancient dish that is hugely popular throughout the Arab world. It's a fragrant aromatic spiced rice (but not spicy) combined with sweet crunchy onion. You make your own fried onion in the authentic version, and it's worth the effort when you have time on your hands. But if you don't have time, a near perfect substitute is store bought crunchy Fried Shallots which nowadays you can purchase from the Asian section of most grocery stores. I really think it tastes almost as good!

Because this rice has such a wonderful flavour in itself, you can make a complete meal by serving just a simple piece of grilled fish or other protein, or even vegetables on the side. A dollop of yoghurt, a sprinkle of herbs and dinner is served!

PS I served Mejadra on the side of Chicken Shawarma which I also published today. A beautiful pairing of flavours!

Author: Nagi
Recipe type: Rice, Pilaf
Cuisine: Middle Eastern, Arabic
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

2 tbsp olive oil
2 tsp cumin seeds
1½ tbsp coriander seeds
1 cup basmati rice (or long grain)
1¼ cup water (see notes)
1 tin brown lentils, drained (400g / 14oz)
½ tsp ground turmeric
1½ tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
Black pepper

Crispy Fried Onions

3 large or 4 small onions, very finely sliced
1 cup / 250 ml vegetable or sunflower oil
Salt

INSTRUCTIONS

Crispy Onions

1. Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium high heat. Add about ⅓ of the onions and cook for 5 minutes until golden and crispy. Drain on paper towels.

Rice

1. Put the olive oil, cumin seeds and coriander in a saucepan over medium heat.

2. Cook for a couple of minutes until the spices are fragrant.

3. Add the rice and stir to coat with the oil and spices.

4. Add the water and lentils.

5. While it comes to boil, add all the other spices, salt and pepper.

6. When it comes to a boil, turn it down to medium-low, cover with lid and let cook for 10 to 12 minutes, or until all the liquid has mostly been absorbed.

7. Remove from heat and let it rest for 10 minutes - during this time, any residual liquid will absorb.

8. Fluff rice with a fork and adjust the seasoning with more salt if you wish.

9. Just prior to serving, stir through most of the onions and top with remainder. Sprinkle with chopped coriander if desired. Best served warm.

NOTES:

1. Different rices and brands require different ratios of rice to water. Typically for long grain and basmati rice it is 1 cup of rice to 1½ cups of water, but you should check the package instructions. Whatever the water quantity is, reduce it by ¼ cup. This is because this recipe uses canned lentils which, although you drain it, adds to the liquid while cooking. If you do not reduce the quantity of water, the rice turns out wetter than it should.

2. Mejadra is a fragrant Middle Eastern rice pilaf with crunchy fried onion throughout it. This is slightly adapted from a Yotam Ottolenghi recipe, from his wonderful cookbook Jerusalem. The main difference is that he uses dried lentils, I use canned. If you don't have time or don't want to deep fry, substitute the fried onions with Asian fried shallots, available from Asian stores and the Asian section of major supermarkets in Australia (Coles, Woolies). The taste is remarkably similar!

http://www.recipetineats.com/middle-eastern-rice-mejadra/

CHICKEN SHAWARMA - MIDDLE EASTERN

This Chicken Shawarma recipe is going to knock your socks off! Just a handful of every day spices make an incredible Chicken Shawarma marinade that infuses the chicken with exotic Middle Eastern flavours. Make Chicken Shawarma wraps, serve it with a rice pilaf\ and fresh salads.

This Middle Eastern chicken is incredibly aromatic. The marinade is very quick to prepare and the chicken can be frozen in the marinade, then defrosted prior to cooking. It is best cooked on the outdoor grill / BBQ because the char grilled flavour enhances the flavour but it is still really delicious cooked on the stove. Serve with a simple salad and flatbread laid out on a large platter and let your guests make their own wraps.

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Chicken
Cuisine: Arabic, Middle Eastern, Moroccan
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 4 - 6

INGREDIENTS

2 lb/1 kg chicken thigh fillets, skinless and boneless (Note 3)

Marinade

1 large garlic clove, minced (or 2 small cloves)
1 tbsp ground coriander
1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp ground cardamom
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper (or to taste)
2 tsp smoked paprika
2 tsp salt
Black pepper
2 tbsp lemon juice
3 tbsp olive oil
Yoghurt Sauce
1 cup Greek yoghurt
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tsp cumin
Squeeze of lemon juice
Salt and pepper

To Serve

6 flatbreads (Lebanese or pita bread or homemade soft flatbreads
Sliced lettuce (cos or iceberg)
Tomato slices

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine the marinade ingredients in a large ziplock bag (or bowl).

2. Add the chicken and use your hands to make sure each piece is coated. If using a ziplock bag, I find it convenient to close the bag then massage the bag to disperse the rub all over each chicken piece. Marinate overnight or up to 24 hours.

3. Combine the Yoghurt Sauce ingredients in a bowl and mix. Cover and put in the fridge until required (it will last for 3 days in the fridge).

4. Heat grill/BBQ (or large heavy based pan on stove) on medium high. You should not need to oil it because the marinade has oil in it and also thigh fillets have fat. But if you are worried then oil your hotplate/grill. (See notes for baking)

5. Place chicken on the grill and cook the first side for 4 to 5 minutes until nicely charred, then turn and cook the other side for 3 to 4 minutes (the 2nd side takes less time).

6. Remove chicken from the grill and cover loosely with foil. Set aside to rest for 5 minutes.

To Serve

1. Slice chicken and pile onto platter alongside flatbreads, Salad and the Yoghurt Sauce.

2. To make a wrap, get a piece of flatbread and smear with Yoghurt Sauce. Top with a bit of lettuce and tomato and Chicken Shawarma. Roll up and enjoy!

NOTES

1. This also works well made ahead, which I recently did when I made this for 50 people as part of a multi-course meal. I grilled it in the morning and cut it up. Then prior to serving it was just heated up in the microwave. Toss it with the juices pooled at the bottom of the dish and no one will guess it was cooked earlier in the day!

2. If using large Lebanese bread as pictured (diameter is almost 30cm/1 foot), you need around 300g/10oz of chicken per person (raw) to fully fill them out without tucking the ends in. 200 - 250g/7 - 8oz per person seems to be enough on average, but I always end up providing more!

3. Chicken - I use 6 pieces approx 5oz/150g each.

Chicken breast: I feel strongly that this is best made with thigh because it's got more fat so you get beautiful caramelization. But it's still super tasty made with chicken breast. The best way is to cut them in half horizontally to make 2 thin steaks no thicker than 1 cm/ 2/5" each. If needed, pound lightly. Marinate per recipe. Then cook on a high heat (not medium high per recipe) for just 2 minutes on each side until golden. They will be juicy and beautiful inside!

5. BAKING: Cooking on a BBQ or stove is best to get the caramelization. Baking doesn't yield quite the same flavour - but still very good! Bake at 425F/220C for 20 - 25 minutes until a browned.

6. Nutrition for chicken only because flatbreads vary so much in size and calories. Assuming 6 servings.

NUTRITION: Serving size: 183g Calories: 275cal Fat: 16.2g Saturated fat: 3.2g Unsaturated fat: 13.0g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 1.1g Sugar: 0g Sodium: 918mg Fiber: 0gProtein: 32.9g Cholesterol: 140mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/chicken-sharwama-middle-eastern/

EASY SOFT FLATBREAD RECIPE - NO YEAST

The dough for this recipe is ridiculously easy to make with only a minute or two of kneading. The bread is soft and pliable so it's perfect for using as a wrap, stuffed with whatever takes your fancy. It's also a great make ahead recipe - the dough keeps for around 3 days. See NOTES for substitutions - vegan / dairy free. UPDATE: Recipe quantity halved following reader feedback and because I find myself making half batches more often too!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Flatbread
Cuisine: Greek, Mediterranean
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 15 mins
Serves: 4 large pieces

INGREDIENTS

2 cups / 300g plain flour (all-purpose flour) (level cups, unsifted, not packed), + keep ¼ cup extra for dusting & adjusting dough
½ tsp salt
3½ tbsp / 50g butter (1.75 oz)
¾ cup / 185 ml milk
½ tbsp oil (for cooking)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine butter and milk and heat until butter is just melted - on stove or in microwave.

2. Combine 2 cups flour, salt, butter and milk.

3. Sprinkle work surface with flour then knead for a few minutes until it is smooth - it doesn't need much kneading. Add extra flour if the dough is too sticky.

4. Wrap with cling wrap and rest at room temperature for 30 minutes or so.

5. Dust bench top with flour, cut dough into 4 pieces, roll into balls, then roll out into about ⅛" / 0.3cm thick rounds.

6. Heat ½ tbsp olive oil in a nonstick pan over medium heat - or lower if you have a heavy based skillet. (Note 1)

7. Place one flatbread in the pan, cook for around 1- 1½ minutes - it should bubble up - then flip and cook the other side, pressing down if it puffs up.

NOTE: There should be a smallish golden brown spots on both sides.

8. Stack the cooked bread and keep wrapped with a tea towel - the moisture helps soften the surface, making them even more pliable.

9. Continue to cook with remaining pieces.
Optional: Brush or spray bread with olive oil or melted butter, for a more luxurious finish. Or even with melted butter mixed with minced garlic for a garlic butter version!

NOTES:

1. Higher heat and the thinner the dough = crispier crust, though still pliable inside, the thin crispy crust on the outside might crack when you roll it. This is how I make naan. The larger darker brown spots on the bread (see image in post) make it look like authentic naan, just like what you get at Indian restaurants!

2. STORING: Dough keeps in the refrigerator for around 3 days. Tip: Roll out the rounds, ready to cook. Just make sure you use baking paper or cling wrap to keep the pieces separated, flour will not suffice.

Cooked breads keep really well in the freezer!

3. Works great with WHOLE WHEAT flour.

4. Dairy free / vegan substitutions: A reader tried the original recipe then reported back that it also worked just as great substituting the butter with olive oil and almond milk for the dairy milk to make it a vegan / dairy free version. Brilliant!

5. Readers have tried making this gluten free and reported that it works pretty well using gluten free flour BUT you need to use the butter and milk, not sub with dairy/vegan options. The dough will be a little harder to roll out. If you try to make it gluten free AND dairy free, the recipe really is completely different to the original so I don't advise that!

NUTRITION INFORMATION
Serving size: 125g Calories: 370 cal Fat: 15.2g Saturated fat: 7.6g Unsaturated fat: 7.6gTrans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 49.9g Sugar: 2.2g Sodium: 386mg Fiber: 1.7gProtein: 8.1g Cholesterol: 31mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-soft-flatbread-yeast/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Recipe for Spinach Pie with Feta - Spanakopita

Flaky phyllo sheets are layered with a savory spinach and feta cheese filling. Spanakopita can be made as a "pie" or pita, or as individual phyllo triangles.
You can keep trays of uncooked spanakopita in the freezer as a handy appetizer or side dish for guests. It freezes very well and heats beautifully.
This recipe makes enough filling for two 9x12 rectangular pans or approximately 100 folded phyllo triangles.

Learn to Fold Phyllo Triangles - http://www.thespruce.com/how-to-fold-phyllo-triangles-1706041

Author: Lynn Livanos Athan|Greek Food Expert 
Prep Time: 45 minutes
Cook Time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 70 minutes
Yield: 12-16 Servings

INGREDIENTS

2.5 lbs. spinach, chopped (you can substitute frozen, thawed well)
1/2 cup olive oil
4 large onions, diced
2 bunches green onions, diced (incl. 4 inches green)
1/2 cup parsley, chopped
1/2 cup fresh dill, chopped (substitute 3 tbsp. dried)
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
1/2 lb. feta cheese, crumbled
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 lb. ricotta or cottage cheese
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup olive oil
1 lb. phyllo pastry

PREPARATION

1. Wash and drain the chopped spinach very well. If using frozen spinach, thaw completely and squeeze out excess water. Spinach should be dry.

2. Heat the olive oil in a deep saute pan or large dutch oven. Saute the onions and green onions until tender.

3. Add the spinach, parsley, and dill and cook for 5 to 10 minutes until the spinach is wilted and heated through. Add the nutmeg and season with salt and pepper.

4. If using frozen spinach, you will want to cook until excess moisture evaporates. Spinach mixture should be on the dry side.

5. Remove from heat and set the spinach aside to cool.

6. In a large mixing bowl, combine the feta, eggs, and ricotta (cottage) cheese. Add the cooled spinach mixture and mix until combined.

7. Combine the melted butter with the olive oil in a bowl. Using a pastry brush, lightly grease two 9 x 12 rectangular pans.

Unwrap the Phyllo:

1. Carefully remove the Phyllo roll from the plastic sleeve. Most packages come in 12 x 18-inch sheets when opened fully.

2. Using a scissor or sharp knife, cut the sheets in half to make two stacks of 9x12 inch sheets.

3. To prevent drying, cover one stack with wax paper and a damp paper towel while working with the other.

Prepare the Pita:

1. Layer about 10 sheets on the bottom of the pan making sure to brush each sheet with the butter/olive oil mixture.

2. Add half of the spinach mixture in an even layer and press with a spatula to flatten.

3. Layer another 10 sheets on top of the spinach mixture making sure to brush well with butter/olive oil mixture.

4. Repeat the process with the second pan.

5. Before baking, score the top layer of phyllo (making sure not to puncture filling layer) to enable easier cutting of pieces later.

NOTE: I place the pan in the freezer to harden the top layers and then use a serrated knife.

6. Bake in a preheated 350-degree oven until the pita turns a deep golden brown.

NOTE: If the pita is frozen when you put it in the oven, you will need approximately 45 minutes cooking time. If fresh, plan for approximately 20 to 25 minutes of cooking time.

http://greekfood.about.com/od/pansizedpies/r/Spinach-Pie-With-Feta-Spanakopita.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8656281&utm_term=bouncex

Whole Wheat Spinach and Artichoke Pizza.

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
yields: Serves 6

Ingredients

1/2 pound whole wheat pizza dough, store-bought or homemade (recipe follows)
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
3-4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
Zest of 1/2 a lemon + 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried basil
Kosher salt + pepper
2 cups fresh baby spinach
1 (12 ounce) jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained
8 ounces fresh mozzarella, torn
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese or crumbled blue cheese
1/2 of a Meyer lemon, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons raw pine nuts
Crushed red pepper flakes, fresh basil and microgreens, for serving

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Grease a baking sheet with olive oil.

2. On a lightly floured surface, push/roll the dough out until it is very thin.

NOTE: For SUPER thin pizza, divide the dough into two and roll out.

3. Transfer the dough to the prepared baking sheet. Spread the dough with olive oil.

4. Add the garlic, lemon zest, basil, a pinch each of salt, pepper, and crushed red pepper flakes.

5. Spread evenly over the dough.

6. Add the spinach, artichokes, and cheese.

7. Top with lemon 3-4 lemon slices.

8. Transfer to the oven and bake 10-15 minutes or until the crust is crisp and the cheese has melted.

9. Remove the pizza from the oven and top with basil and microgreens. EAT!

Thin Crust Whole Wheat Pizza Dough.

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1-2 HOURS
yields: 1/2 Pound Pizza Dough

Ingredients

1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 teaspoon honey
1 cup white whole wheat or whole wheat pastry flour + more for kneading
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon olive oil

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, combine water, yeast and honey. Mix with a spoon, then let sit until foamy, about 5-8 minutes.

2. Add in the whole wheat flour and salt stirring with a spoon until the dough comes together but is still sticky.

3. Using your hands, on a floured surface, form the dough into a ball.

4. Knead the dough for 5 minutes or until smooth. All of the mixing and kneading can also be done in a stand mixer with the dough hook attachment.

5. Rub the same bowl with olive oil, then place the dough inside, turning to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and place in a warm place for 1-2 hours or until doubled in size.

6. Once the dough has doubled in size, punch it down and place back in the bowl. Cover and place the bowl in the fridge over night or up to 3 days.

7. Remove from the fridge 3-4 hours before baking.

NOTE: Alternately, you can use the dough after the first rising, but I find the dough has the best flavor after it has sat overnight.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/whole-wheat-spinach-artichoke-pizza/

I am finally clearing out my queue. You may be getting more sometime today - I want to clear it out completely - at least by the end of the week. --- Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone else have a discussion ( argument) with oneself , I'm knitting a top down cardigan for a 4 year finally figured how many stitches to cast on and I'm nearly to the body part I'm using a cream coloured yarn and I was going to put interlocking hearts around the bottom in shades of purple/ lilac but now I'm thinking I might knit the body in a lace stitch maybe hearts or maybe that might be to plain see here I go again , maybe I should just knit 2 
Small coloured hearts then a lace stitch maybe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Recipe for Spinach Pie with Feta - Spanakopita
> 
> Flaky phyllo sheets are layered with a savory spinach and feta cheese filling. Spanakopita can be made as a "pie" or pita, or as individual phyllo triangles.
> You can keep trays of uncooked spanakopita in the freezer as a handy appetizer or side dish for guests. It freezes very well and heats beautifully.
> ...


Well, you've got some beauties here, to my taste, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does anyone else have a discussion ( argument) with oneself , I'm knitting a top down cardigan for a 4 year finally figured how many stitches to cast on and I'm nearly to the body part I'm using a cream coloured yarn and I was going to put interlocking hearts around the bottom in shades of purple/ lilac but now I'm thinking I might knit the body in a lace stitch maybe hearts or maybe that might be to plain see here I go again , maybe I should just knit 2
> Small coloured hearts then a lace stitch maybe


I go through this(well similar) with just about every Guernsey I knit. When you branch out without a pattern, it is kind of par for the course.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I go through this(well similar) with just about every Guernsey I knit. When you branch out without a pattern, it is kind of par for the course.


With all the choices that can go into a Guernsey don't think I would ever get one finished :sm01:


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

I am way behind (on pg46)

But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.

Loved the mouse hat someone posted a pic of, cant remember who now. My grown up daughter would wear that one!

Going to add a pic of the stuff I have been. Knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the choices that can go into a Guernsey don't think I would ever get one finished :sm01:


You could try with a baby sized one, Sonja! The stitch choices are not so hard- it is getting the motifs right, and then where to start the gussets, and divide for the yoke, how many stitches for the neck, sleeve, shoulder and so on- but it all keeps the brain active!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


Thank you I posted the hat 
I was going to ask how the hand is but it must be doing OK if you are busy knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could try with a baby sized one, Sonja! The stitch choices are not so hard- it is getting the motifs right, and then where to start the gussets, and divide for the yoke, how many stitches for the neck, sleeve, shoulder and so on- but it all keeps the brain active!


Another pattern to think about , I'm still trying to find time to learn double knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another pattern to think about , I'm still trying to find time to learn double knitting


 :sm24: Something I've only ever watched others do- someone on the lace Party has a daughter who does it brilliantly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Don't hear much about them these days but I think there was a court case only in the last year or so in which he was officially declared dead so the his son could now legally inherit the title.


Think that is 1 of the few to escape justice. Whether he is alive or not, the title should have been passed down before now.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Another public person who vanished was Australian Prime Minister Harold Holt who vanished one morning in 1967 while swimming in rough surf. Body has never been found and conspiracy theories abound.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


Goodness what is in the loo???? Can't figure it out!!!!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I posted the hat
> I was going to ask how the hand is but it must be doing OK if you are busy knitting


Love the hat! I did post pics of what I knitted but I don't see that they showed up.

The hand is doing great. V
Can't wait till next Tuesday it feels itchy under the brace which I am not to remove nor to put anything under it to scratch with!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


Oh no now you have me back to checking the loo again , there was a few news stories here a couple of years ago about pet snakes escaping and being found in the bathrooms of nearby houses , it took me a couple of weeks to stop checking the bathroom out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


Where did this happen, Heather? Not at your place I hope?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Love the hat! I did post pics of what I knitted but I don't see that they showed up.
> 
> The hand is doing great. V
> Can't wait till next Tuesday it feels itchy under the brace which I am not to remove nor to put anything under it to scratch with!


You have to make sure you follow all the instructions in fine red type- if you miss the last step, it thinks it's just a preview, and your photo will not post.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cindy it's a bloody big snake!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cindy it's a bloody big snake!!!!!


It was so obvious to me, I was startled Cindy had not figured it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley! 

And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.

At least I got a few rounds knitted on the hat and worked out another idea for a design (to be knitted later). The wind is blowing a (dry) hooley and dust is everywhere; I've been sneezing since I got up. Tomorrow I am supposed to go get my new teeth--at least that *should* happen. And he has an eye doc appointment coming up too but with all these changes I no longer know when that is--I guess we have to compare calendars. I would like life to be a little more boring, thank you very much. So now my anxiety level is going back up again. (And thanks to you all for listening to me rant. LOL)

Now, since I gave my work hours away, I think I'll work on editing some patterns. I need to get something productive done--at least we did make it to the grocery finally, so the cupboard is no longer bare.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, I think it was you, love the pillared woodpecker, they are my favorite.
Cindy, sweet baby clothes.
Busy bee, gad zooms, that would scare me so much I'd pee my pants and not need the toilet.
Sam, great recipes!
Maya and I walked 40 minutes, almost 60F, mostly sunny.
Cleaned bathroom, swept floors, did laundry, sangha tonight so will rest and knit for awhile. Want to finish first sock of pair I'm knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


At least you can look forward to those teeth. Sorry about the set back, though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would hate being young in today's day and age - they have so many more challenges than i did at the same age or maybe i was just not aware of them. i hope that she does finish school but she does have a mind of her own. too bad that today's youth cannot see the 'big' picture - it would do them good if they could. maybe they could avoid some pitfalls. --- sam


But it is a lot easier now to go back to school when ready to commit to career.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I recognized the snake right away, too (years of using the outhouse as a kid has me trained, ha ha). 

I saw your pics, Cindy, and those are great! Glad you can knit even with the brace on.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan said:


> Cindy it's a bloody big snake!!!!!


Thanks once you said that I could tell it was a snake! Goodness wonder why they would want to hang out in the toilet. I know that rats will sometimes swim up out of the sewers never experienced that myself thank goodness!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


Please pass along a virtual hug from me next time you speak with her.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> . So now my anxiety level is going back up again. (And thanks to you all for listening to me rant. LOL)


I can imagine how stressed you must be! Went through this stuff when my dh was diagnosed with chronic leukemia. We spent hours doing Dr appts and going for chemo and some weeks we had at least one appointment each workday of the week! And sometimes two on each day! I finally decided to cancel all the appointments that didn't have to do with his cancer. Finally he got in remission and the time spent at Dr. Offices is minimal! Hope you can get all this behind you soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Please pass along a virtual hug from me next time you speak with her.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> I can imagine how stressed you must be! Went through this stuff when my dh was diagnosed with chronic leukemia. We spent hours doing Dr appts and going for chemo and some weeks we had at least one appointment each workday of the week! And sometimes two on each day! I finally decided to cancel all the appointments that didn't have to do with his cancer. Finally he got in remission and the time spent at Dr. Offices is minimal! Hope you can get all this behind you soon!


What a relief for both of you. I hope he stays in remission. Your knits for the baby are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


Found it at last! Had to scroll quite a way back- lovely soft colours that you have chosen, Cindy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had a second PM from Donna (southern gal) she says thank you for all the prayers. Right now her heart is breaking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


Boy, he's a big one and is posing just for you. I went for a walk this afternoon and thought I heard a robin. I mentioned it to another dog walker and she said she has had 3 of them in her yard already. Yay, Spring is on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


Lovely knitting, Cindy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


Wow - I would soon lose the need to go. :sm06: Did someone get it out of there?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Love the hat! I did post pics of what I knitted but I don't see that they showed up.
> 
> The hand is doing great. V
> Can't wait till next Tuesday it feels itchy under the brace which I am not to remove nor to put anything under it to scratch with!


I remember that healing itch well , 
Finally saw the picture of your recent knits , they are lovely very pretty colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


I understand what your DH would have to go through with his arms above his head. I go through that every time I have a CT scan and it sure does hurt. It's frustrating when you're geared up for a procedure and then it doesn't happen. Hope you do get your teeth tomorrow and that they're comfortable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


Oh no don't you just hate when something like that happens . He must be worn out with the all the stress and pain


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke myself to an awful time this morning- thought I would trim one of Ringo's toenails- and got the quick. Oh boy does it bleed- my heart has been in my mouth for the last hour. I did not have anything that Wiki suggested, certainly not at this very early hour. Thank God the bleeding seems to have slowed. Fortunately he is keeping still. Not the best way to start the day. the only soap I have is hard, not the nice soft soap they seemed to be recommending. Hopefully the bleeding is stopping. I seem to be repeating myself here- but I got a real fright.


I keep a small pot of talcum powder if I have to do this. It is scary when that happens


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Caught up to p42, be back later, time to go to job preo course I am doing. Most is rerun to stuff done over years but occasionally learn something new, and useful, like his to make a power point presentation


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a second PM from Donna (southern gal) she says thank you for all the prayers. Right now her heart is breaking.


I certainly understand...my prayers continue for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I keep a small pot of talcum powder if I have to do this. It is scary when that happens


It is very scary! Thanks- didn't think of talcum powder- it was right on hand too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


So sorry it is so bad, Liz! All good wishes for Mar 7th. and the other appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!

Joyce the librarian
Strict vegetarian
Forty and living with mum.
Wears sandals and glasses
Attends evening classes
And wonders if romance will come.
Though she’d never been kissed
It’s not something she’d missed
Until some weeks before;
When George, a rotarian,
Handsome lotharian,
Walked through the library door.
George was unmarried
And the torch that Joyce carried
Was burning a hole in her heart
She wanted to show him
But didn’t yet know him
She didn’t know where to start
So with growing abhorrance
She read D.H. Lawrence
To glean a few ideas . . .
Which she turned down flat
She couldn’t do that
Not in a million years!!
Joyce the librarian
Strict vegetarian
Was burning with animal lust
Alarming sensations
Strange palpatations
A mix of delight and disgust
So she busied herself
Rearranging the shelf
To try to control her dreams.
Joyce the librarian
The disciplinarian
Was falling apart at the seams.
The very next day
She kept out of the way
When George returned his books
But with growing conviction
She wandered through “Fiction”
And threw him some longing looks.
And when George joined the queue
She knew just what to do,
She smiled and removed her specs . .
Then looked in horror
‘Cause he’d come to borrow ”
The Further Joy of Sex”.
Perhaps because latterly
She’d read “Lady Chatterley”
Something just snapped in her head;
She gave herself gladly,
Wildly, madly,
To George that night in his bed
But then just as she’d feared
George disappeared
Some other librarian to woo.
Now there’s a sob in her voice
As both book and Joyce
Are a fortnight over due.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


I am so sorry about your pain. Bummer that. It is always OK to ask, "can this be done under local in the doctor's office?" I expect that they want a plastic surgeon as this will be more extensive as there is more likely to be scar tissue to deal with, and thus need the more sterile situation in an operating room. Healing thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian
> Strict vegetarian
> ...


 :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


This creeps me out! That is one huge snake!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian
> Strict vegetarian
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous woodpecker. You really took a great picture.


Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My heart breaks for these sweet little boys. God bless them and your DS for adopting them.


pammie1234 said:


> My DS's adopted sons were neglected as babies. She got them when they were 8 months and 21 months. The older one wasn't potty trained until he was 4. The younger one is now 4, and he says that he doesn't want to be potty trained. He can't go to Vacation Bible School this summer or Pre-K in the fall if he isn't. Everyone is being so positive, even big brother, but so far, no go. BIL told him yesterday that he didn't have a choice now that he is 4. Hopefully, he will make the change soon. Bribery with candy will be happening as he loves candy. It is amazing how some children are so easy to train and others fight it. All 3 of DS's sons were trained by 2. We do feel like some of it is the neglect. We often say how much it affected them for such a short period of time.My heart goes out to the very abused children that suffered for years. How do they ever recover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spotted this in Newest Topics- funny!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453647-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Frequently talk to myself when knitting....usually sounds like "pay attention Gwen", "*&^% Gwen you just did that row", "okay, take a break, just put it down for now".....etc. LOLOL


Swedenme said:


> Does anyone else have a discussion ( argument) with oneself , I'm knitting a top down cardigan for a 4 year finally figured how many stitches to cast on and I'm nearly to the body part I'm using a cream coloured yarn and I was going to put interlocking hearts around the bottom in shades of purple/ lilac but now I'm thinking I might knit the body in a lace stitch maybe hearts or maybe that might be to plain see here I go again , maybe I should just knit 2
> Small coloured hearts then a lace stitch maybe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute cindy.


cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My heart breaks for these sweet little boys. God bless them and your DS for adopting them.


Thank you, Gwen. They have improved 100% in all areas. Dex, at 8 months, had no leg muscles to stand up. In fact he couldn't sit up. Jaxon, 21 months, was basically non-verbal. He screamed a lot. They were fed, and fairly healthy, but not a lot of physical connection. I just cannot imagine how children survive when they have been beaten, locked in closets, and starved. I am so thankful that Jaxon and Dex got out of their situation as early as they did. Things could have been so much worse. They are precious boys. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Gwen. They have improved 100% in all areas. Dex, at 8 months, had no leg muscles to stand up. In fact he couldn't sit up. Jaxon, 21 months, was basically non-verbal. He screamed a lot. They were fed, and fairly healthy, but not a lot of physical connection. I just cannot imagine how children survive when they have been beaten, locked in closets, and starved. I am so thankful that Jaxon and Dex got out of their situation as early as they did. Things could have been so much worse. They are precious boys. I'll try to post a pic later.


We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Except for getting some knitting done it sounds like you had a frustrating day. Breath deeply and exhale. It does seem a bit stupid (yes stupid) for them (other doctor) to send him to someone for the stress test without having checked first if they would be able to do it considering Bub's condition. Hopefully this will get done sooner than later. What a wasted day for you both.

Also, agree about the 1099 forms. Fortunately DH didn't have any this year but I do understand the wait and how irritating that must be.

Hope you'll get the teeth tomorrow as scheduled.

I did one of my "let see if this works" recipes tonight for dinner and really liked the way it turned out. Sprayed a dish with no-stick spray (think it was canola oil), laid in 6 tilapia filet and poured lemon juice over them (maybe 1/2 c; didn't measure). Salt & peppered it all. Then covered it all with fresh baby spinach, dotted it heavily with butter. Covered with foil and baked at 375 for 1/2 hour. Really yummy and super easy. I enjoy just making up stuff and DH is alway game to try it.



flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


Good question. Who would want to take someone's place :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry it is so bad, Liz! All good wishes for Mar 7th. and the other appointment.


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian
> Strict vegetarian
> ...


Too funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry about your pain. Bummer that. It is always OK to ask, "can this be done under local in the doctor's office?" I expect that they want a plastic surgeon as this will be more extensive as there is more likely to be scar tissue to deal with, and thus need the more sterile situation in an operating room. Healing thoughts.


They won't do it in the dr's office. The doctor who did mine before wouldn't remove one from my DH's face. He wanted to send him to a plastic surgeon too. My DH never did get it done because his kept draining. Mine doesn't; it just keeps itching.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this in Newest Topics- funny!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453647-1.html


Had a good laugh over these. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


That is horrible.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cool. You and I are both so lucky as are our spouses.


I agree!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Except for getting some knitting done it sounds like you had a frustrating day. Breath deeply and exhale. It does seem a bit stupid (yes stupid) for them (other doctor) to send him to someone for the stress test without having checked first if they would be able to do it considering Bub's condition. Hopefully this will get done sooner than later. What a wasted day for you both.
> 
> Also, agree about the 1099 forms. Fortunately DH didn't have any this year but I do understand the wait and how irritating that must be.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The recipe sounds good!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, put a wet cloth in a zip lock plastic bag...don't seal the bag. Microwave the bag 30 seconds or until it is as hot as you want it. Zip the bag closed and you have a nice heating pad...lasts pretty long, too.


Thanks for the idea! That will come in handy for my shoulder right now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


What an awesome photo, Paula! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope Gary is on the mend by now & doesn't share his bug with anyone else
> 
> Fan, lovely cross stitch
> 
> ...


Moose, YUM! 
I hope that your DIL is feeling much better soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


Funny, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is horrible.


It was a case of people failing to follow up concerns, and poor child she ended up dead- the woman has been in court over it, a number of times now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.

I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday. 

Just had the dog out about 15 mins ago. It is pouring rain out. Thought I could hear a bit of thunder as well but no lightening. 

Gage and I watched Big Hero 6 tonight. It was a really good movie. 

Off for now. Got a few things to get done before we call Greg at 9. Check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.
> 
> I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday.
> 
> ...


These ones look quite different!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.
> 
> I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice day, Mel. The longest are cute!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a gorgeous woodpecker. You really took a great picture.


I can't take the credit for this one - Bob took it. I wish I could post a couple more, but my computer has decided to be extremely uncooperative about posting pictures. It took 4 tries to post the one - I'll have to make it behave - I'm going to have more pictures to post soon. Three of my grand kids are going to be in their school musical this week and Grandpa will be taking lots of pictures, especially because one of the boys has the lead part. We are going on Friday night - can't wait!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> They won't do it in the dr's office. The doctor who did mine before wouldn't remove one from my DH's face. He wanted to send him to a plastic surgeon too. My DH never did get it done because his kept draining. Mine doesn't; it just keeps itching.


Wish you were here. We have some really excellent plastic surgeons who come to our center. So sorry it is painful. Hope you quickly can get it excised.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What an awesome photo, Paula! Thanks for sharing this.


Thanks! My DH is a very good photographer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I can't take the credit for this one - Bob took it. I wish I could post a couple more, but my computer has decided to be extremely uncooperative about posting pictures. It took 4 tries to post the one - I'll have to make it behave - I'm going to have more pictures to post soon. Three of my grand kids are going to be in their school musical this week and Grandpa will be taking lots of pictures, especially because one of the boys has the lead part. We are going on Friday night - can't wait!!


Congrats to them....can't wait to see the photos. The woodpecker photo is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually asked Vicky today if they had a recording of Elizabeth chatting away to herself or to us (frequently not in actual words). Will miss that when she stops it.


Hopefully, if they weren't already, they will start now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam I am seriously thinking about the lemon pudding cake! Thanks!


Me too! I love lemon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to be taken out of the Cinema at age 4, I was so terrified by the 7 dwarves when I was taken by my Aunt to see the film . It had been such a special treat, but they had me screaming.


They had to take me out of the theater during Bambi, I was hysterical over them killing Bambi's momma, I kept crying/screaming that they killed Bambi's momma, they can't kill his momma... It was very traumatic for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's watching Elizabeth's speech come on that is wonderful currently. More words everyday. But understanding so much of what is said to her (or around her). Caitlin's doing well to be putting 3 words together.
> 
> I got a shock the other day to realise that at Elizabeth's age (15 months) Vicky said 'Wee Mummy', 3 or 4 train stops later, repeated it when we got off so found a toilet a reasonable walk away got her there. Fought through the layers involved with cloth nappies and safety pins. Sat her on the toilet and sure enough she wee'd. Needless to say I then toilet trained her- not that much was required from me!


It's fun to hear them develop speech, it's like one day they are just pointing and the next, they are asking in full sentences. 
I have a feeling that Elizabeth is going to be almost as easy to potty train.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know if it's Matthew's intent but when I look at this drawing, I can see one horse which can be viewed in two directions, one lying down facing to the right and the other facing left. Has anyone else seen it that way? It's a marvellous drawing.


That's what it looks like. I'm assuming it's two horses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


Great photo. We don't have big ones like that here. We gave cedar on the gable ends of our house & one winter a woodpecker decided to go at it, what a mess, I was at work all day & it was at it while I was away, by the time we noticed there was about 6 sq feet mangled????DH really wasn't happy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> I can't take the credit for this one - Bob took it. I wish I could post a couple more, but my computer has decided to be extremely uncooperative about posting pictures. It took 4 tries to post the one - I'll have to make it behave - I'm going to have more pictures to post soon. Three of my grand kids are going to be in their school musical this week and Grandpa will be taking lots of pictures, especially because one of the boys has the lead part. We are going on Friday night - can't wait!!


Bob is a great photographer. Thanks for sharing the picture with us. I am hoping you will be coming to Ohio in June.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I refrained!


I didn't even think to try it, I'd have to be a lot more limber and nimble to manage that than I am. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Mostly sunny here, but chilly. Today is Shrove Tuesday- Pancake Day - so guess what we will be having tonight! Of course, originally, the pancakes would have been the whole meal, intended to use up milk, butter, eggs and sugar before the start of Lent. We just have them as pudding, but it makes you realise how meagre that Lenten fare must have been, when even milk and eggs were seen as an indulgence!


I am waiting for Hot Cross buns at the bakers, they are so wonderful and he will only do them just before Easter, as it should be, but boy it keeps one craving them the rest of the year. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


OMG, I would have a heart attack, I'm so glad I live in the great white north????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am waiting for Hot Cross buns at the bakers, they are so wonderful and he will only do them just before Easter, as it should be, but boy it keeps one craving them the rest of the year. lol


We have a bakery just up the road, who has won best hot cross buns award in the whole country and they are delicious! I buy them every year from these wonderful Chinese immigrants, who have taken our NZ recipes and used them to give us fantastic products mmmmm yum!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


You would think they would have realized he couldn't put his arm up???? Talk about the right hand not knowing what the left is doing, good grief. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


Seems they do that everywhere now, what a waste of time & $$. When I go to the lab where I worked for 32yrs they put one on me????????I think they might just know me????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian
> Strict vegetarian
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


How could anyone do that to a poor child, insane!

Pammie, I'm so glad the boys are doing well


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just to clarify re the poem Julie posted, it's not one I wrote, it was sent to me and I forwarded to Julie. We both have a wicked sense of humour ????,
and enjoy a naughty giggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They had to take me out of the theater during Bambi, I was hysterical over them killing Bambi's momma, I kept crying/screaming that they killed Bambi's momma, they can't kill his momma... It was very traumatic for me.


 :sm25: :sm24: It is against the natural order! You had your values right!
In my case going to Glasgow, from our tiny village had to be the treat- I seem to remember we had Ice-cream Sundaes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't even think to try it, I'd have to be a lot more limber and nimble to manage that than I am. lolol


Me too, now-a-days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How could anyone do that to a poor child, insane!
> 
> Pammie, I'm so glad the boys are doing well


Possibly because of the high cost of nappies, and maybe she was wetting her clothes- I don't know all the details, did not follow the trial too closely, but there are some very cruel people about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to clarify re the poem Julie posted, it's not one I wrote, it was sent to me and I forwarded to Julie. We both have a wicked sense of humour ????,
> and enjoy a naughty giggle.


Sorry did I not make that clear!?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried out the pattern I drew up on paper at the hospital today...not quite what I was hoping for, so I'll frog back to the ribbing and try something else. I'm not sure how many hats I still have in the bag (well, the ribbing for hats on various size needles), but certainly enough to experiment.

Beautiful bird, Paula. My favorite bird is the cardinal. And we don't have any here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know if it's Matthew's intent but when I look at this drawing, I can see one horse which can be viewed in two directions, one lying down facing to the right and the other facing left. Has anyone else seen it that way? It's a marvellous drawing.


It's so interesting to hear everyone's interpretations of Matthew's drawings as they emerge. 
I see two horses, opposite directions. It's going to be so interesting to see more as it develops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know the best pain relief liniment I ever had came from an herbalist. Hope it works well for you.


I believe that the Native Americans and the Orient/India are spot on with using plants and such, God put them all here for a reason. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice, the Weimi-mix, does not like having her back feet even touched. I don't know if DD will even try the dremel on her. It will be interesting to see if DD will try the dremel or just stick with the clippers. Thank for the tips on using the lowest setting too.


And she might want to turn it to low and just leave it sit for a bit so that Alice gets used to the sound, and do a couple nails or one foot(if she'll let her do that many nails at once) at a time and then stop for a bit, then resume, it takes more time, but that's how I got mine to accept the dremel, even Gizmo will let me dremel, but the hair gets into the way so I just clip his. Oh hint to those with long haird dogs that want to dremel, use a piece of mesh, like the baby bell cheeses or such come in, the mesh that was on my swift worked well too, and put it over the nails so that it pushes the hair back away from the nails. Giz's nails are mostly white so I can see the quick so clipping isn't a problem, but if they were dark, I'd definitely do this every time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:25 pm and I am caught up and going to bed.???? 

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love and have saved several of these recipes. Re: the pecan crusted salmon I keep wondering if it would be good using a different fish (I have some tilapia in the freezer). Also want to try the lemon cake; seen similar recipe before but this looks really good and pretty easy.
> 
> Just a thought, maybe you need to get a good flash drive and just load all your recipes on it so keep your computer from overload.


I would think Tilapia would work, I have had pecan encrusted cod.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry did I not make that clear!?


No worries, it's just that I have posted my scribbles before and thought I better not give impression I did it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My youngest was a pill to complete toilet training. She had to be potty trained before going to nursery school also. She would urinate in the potty but would hold her bowels until she got home; go put on pull-up diapers and go hide behind a chair, squat and go. Crazy, crazy, crazy, fortunately, that didn't last too long but just ridiculous.


 :sm06: Thank goodness she out grew that habit. :sm09:

When Christopher was little, he's pooh in his underwear then change them, hide the dirty ones. :sm06: 
I don't know what he was saving it for. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've gotten my hank of sock yarn wound for the MOCK, now just need the first part of the pattern at midnight EST.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo. We don't have big ones like that here. We gave cedar on the gable ends of our house & one winter a woodpecker decided to go at it, what a mess, I was at work all day & it was at it while I was away, by the time we noticed there was about 6 sq feet mangled????DH really wasn't happy


About twenty years or so ago, I sat at my dining room table one Saturday morning watching one of those pileated woodpeckers drilling a hole right straight through an old dead tree that was in the creek bed beside our house. Wood chips were flying everywhere! They drill into dead trees looking for bugs. It only took the bird a couple of hours to go clear through a tree where it was about 3 feet around. Bob went out when it was done and climbed part way down to the base of the tree - he said there was a huge pile of wood chips and saw dust. They are amazing creatures. Yours must have thought you were hiding some food in your gables!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bob is a great photographer. Thanks for sharing the picture with us. I am hoping you will be coming to Ohio in June.


We are definitely planning to come, Mary!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pants looking good. Also sounds as if you and Greg are getting along better too.


gagesmom said:


> 8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.
> 
> I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Mary, Matthew is improving by leaps and bounds! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I can't draw, but I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of a visitor to our bird feeder.
> 
> Could only get one picture to work, this is a Pileated Woodpecker - the largest woodpecker in North America - 15" - 19" high and a wingspan of 26" - 30". He and his mate have been coming to our suet feeder this winter. At first they came only occasionally, but have been coming almost every day this last week. I am thrilled because I can hear them drumming on the trees around here, but rarely could see them.


That's a fabulous picture!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DS's adopted sons were neglected as babies. She got them when they were 8 months and 21 months. The older one wasn't potty trained until he was 4. The younger one is now 4, and he says that he doesn't want to be potty trained. He can't go to Vacation Bible School this summer or Pre-K in the fall if he isn't. Everyone is being so positive, even big brother, but so far, no go. BIL told him yesterday that he didn't have a choice now that he is 4. Hopefully, he will make the change soon. Bribery with candy will be happening as he loves candy. It is amazing how some children are so easy to train and others fight it. All 3 of DS's sons were trained by 2. We do feel like some of it is the neglect. We often say how much it affected them for such a short period of time.My heart goes out to the very abused children that suffered for years. How do they ever recover.


The neglect definitely has an effect on them, I think, poor kids. 
We had to use candy and cookies for Christopher and I remember someone on here saying that they told their children that they were going to have to start doing their own laundry if they didn't stat using the potty and that it worked like a charm. I wish your DS the best of luck in getting him trained soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed! Sad for the grandchildren- little Quinn was only around 2 -3 years old, he may barely remember her.


Quinn! That's his name, I have been trying to remember his name. He was the light of her life, he's so going to miss his granny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this sale from Tuesday Morning in my email and went and got the cherry woodtone wall/door mounted craft cabinet. (comes in cherry, black, or white) DH just put it up for me. (Our anniversary is Monday). Anyway, thought I'd show some of you that can get to a Tuesday Morning store as it is a good buy for sure and so far (currently loading the cabinet) I really like it.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, but hopefully the dr. will be able to do something for me.


Hoping your shoulder is a little better today and the dr could give you some answers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, now I remember Quinn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> How many are going to KAP? When is it, understand earlier than last year. Room rate?
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Ohio, may try to add this. I'm surviving, day by day. Love to all
> 
> of you....Sharon in Virginia Beach


So nice to hear from you Sharon! We have been thinking about you. I am sure some one else has answered but just in case, KAP dates are June 9-11.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and it is a cold one out there. Had Deuce out earlier and there were some snowflakes falling.
> 
> Greg came by this morning at 9:45. I had done some laundry for him. He came to pick it up and we had a good talk. My neighbor stopped and chatted with us for a bit. She gave us some food for thought. Gage called his dad after he left and they had a good chat too. Greg was in tears. I think it did his heart some good to hear from Gage that he doesn't hate him and is not mad at him and he loves him. He said Dad I am just confused and need a break. Gage and Greg were both in tears when they hung up. Made my heart smile that they had this happen today.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear this! Sounds like therapy is helping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> We had 2 good storms in January. Tornadoes. The people are still cleaning up from them. Trees down --- big beautiful 100 year old oaks all over town. And tall pine trees took out our power... was out for over 10 days for some people. We were lucky-- no damage and power only out for 2 days. The second storm later in January killed several people. Homes are gone. Roofs and other twisted debris every where. As a result of these two storms there trees stacked in 3 or 4 acre lots that will eventually be run through chippers, just to get rid of them. Logs will be cut, I suppose, but just getting these big trees out of the yards has been a major task. Houses that were not ruined by the tornadoes have roofs that are missing or tarps covering the damage from fallen trees. It will be months before this town is cleaned up. People have worked together to help one another out.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes!


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Won't show my nephew- he might put it into action (not that I've seen anything to indicate he would). But for a 13 year old boy I'm sure it would be irresistible.


Lol! Also irresistible to an almost 30 year old "boy" and his 60 year old father! The 60/ year old thought it was funny. I will text DS tomorrow. Who by the way, will pick up his brand new leased pickup truck tomorrow! He has never had a new truck, well, new vehicle period.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so excited...went out on glassed in porch and low and behold my Socks kitty was there! She's been missing for 2 months!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was only a matter of time before I got the stomach bug son had ,can't believe I have another virus that's 3 since Christmas, I'm the one who usually never gets anything year after year , well Ive made up for it this year . Don't understand how I can feel sick and be hungry at the same time . Should be knitting on a cardigan but decided to keep hands busy and knit this little hat instead now to make some ears and a bow to go with it


Hope you are soon over it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My uncle who's wife died 2 weeks ago isn't doing too well - he's been having TIAs and basically doesn't want to be here, so sad to end up like this at 84. He fell yesterday too, but fortunately (or is it?) didn't do any great damage to himself. DH and I are going up tomorrow and I have to tell him that I'm going to be coming up to see him every week (which he'll be ok about) and that I'm going to be cleaning the house for him (which he won't be happy about!) The place is filthy and he just doesn't seem to see it? He's clean in himself thankfully and is the kind of man who always wears a shirt (although not necessarily a tie) - no sports shirts for him! He's coping with the washing and ironing as he always did do his own ironing, and he can cook for himself, although he doesn't eat enough in my opinion. I made soup today so I'll take him some tomorrow. As my mother used to say about him, "He's an awful hard man to help!"


I will keep him in my thoughts. Sounds like he has a few health issues, but I bet it will be being love sick that will take him, not his health. It was that way for DH's uncle after DH's aunt passed. Less than 6 months between.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely, I really like the fuzzy pink one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


Oh my, that's one big Python! :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


Vent away, it may lessen the stress and anxiety over it if you let it all out. Sorry they couldn't do the test, you'd think that the right hand would let the left hand know what's going on, or that they would have realized that if he was trying to have rotator cuff surgery, that he couldn't lift the arm. 
Hope all goes well with your new teeth, that's something exciting to look forward to. 
Breathe in and breathe out. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks once you said that I could tell it was a snake! Goodness wonder why they would want to hang out in the toilet. I know that rats will sometimes swim up out of the sewers never experienced that myself thank goodness!


Oh Thank you Cindy, now I'm going to have nightmares about that, the snakes I can handle, the other, not at all. UGH!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't talk long- I just had a PM, from SouthernGal, Donna, she lost her BJ on Tuesday 21st, it will be a very big struggle for her without him- he was in effect her rock, but she asked me to let Sam and everyone know what has happened. Poor lass.


I am so sorry to hear this. She is in my prayers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a second PM from Donna (southern gal) she says thank you for all the prayers. Right now her heart is breaking.


Poor thing, completely understandable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


I hope they can get the pain taken care of without surgery but if you have to have surgery, I hope it all goes very well. 
Hopefully removing the cyst will go quick and easily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I feel as if you are all sitting around in my family room! How nice and comforting you all are.
> 
> Anyone for more coffee or tea? How about another Paczki or two? I'm still making them for tomorrow, Paczki Day. Enjoy some, won't you please?


Mmmmm! Paczki! Since we are in Arizona, we didn't get any this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am interested to know more- I don't think I've ever come across these before!


Put simply, they are Polish donuts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


Good Lord!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian
> Strict vegetarian
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this in Newest Topics- funny!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453647-1.html


I had seen that before, it's still funny. :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Thank goodness she out grew that habit. :sm09:
> 
> When Christopher was little, he's pooh in his underwear then change them, hide the dirty ones. :sm06:
> I don't know what he was saving it for. :sm16:


I knew one of mine was ready to train when she started taking off her dirty diapers and bringing them to me, telling me they were dirty! She picked it up fast after that. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


 :sm06: I hope that they were prosecuted very harshly, makes me so mad to hear about things like that, children didn't ask to be brought into peoples lives, don't take life out on the children! Okay, I have to get off this rant or I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


I do not understand how anyone can do that. I would do the same to the 'carers'! I think that is why teachers are never chosen for a jury on child abuse cases! I would definitely vote for the death penalty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The neglect definitely has an effect on them, I think, poor kids.
> We had to use candy and cookies for Christopher and I remember someone on here saying that they told their children that they were going to have to start doing their own laundry if they didn't stat using the potty and that it worked like a charm. I wish your DS the best of luck in getting him trained soon.


I knew one parent who floated Cheerios in the bowl and made a game with her son to see if he could hit them. We do get creative when we need to. LOL :sm23:


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> What a relief for both of you. I hope he stays in remission. Your knits for the baby are adorable.


Thanks! He is doing very well on his umbrevica Which is a new drug, and the Dr tells him that should it quit working then there is another new drug recently approved for them to try. So far so good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Except for getting some knitting done it sounds like you had a frustrating day. Breath deeply and exhale. It does seem a bit stupid (yes stupid) for them (other doctor) to send him to someone for the stress test without having checked first if they would be able to do it considering Bub's condition. Hopefully this will get done sooner than later. What a wasted day for you both.
> 
> Also, agree about the 1099 forms. Fortunately DH didn't have any this year but I do understand the wait and how irritating that must be.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds really yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.
> 
> I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you all had a good day. :sm24: 
Ooh, I love the colors on those ones, you are really good at choosing colors for your items. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I can't take the credit for this one - Bob took it. I wish I could post a couple more, but my computer has decided to be extremely uncooperative about posting pictures. It took 4 tries to post the one - I'll have to make it behave - I'm going to have more pictures to post soon. Three of my grand kids are going to be in their school musical this week and Grandpa will be taking lots of pictures, especially because one of the boys has the lead part. We are going on Friday night - can't wait!!


Oh how exciting, can't wait to see!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks! My DH is a very good photographer.


Yes he is!!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


How horrible! That poor child!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a bakery just up the road, who has won best hot cross buns award in the whole country and they are delicious! I buy them every year from these wonderful Chinese immigrants, who have taken our NZ recipes and used them to give us fantastic products mmmmm yum!


That's awesome! We have a bakery that opened up a little over a year ago, he's a surgeon but also a trained chef/pastry chef, he's planning to retire soon and then just work the bakery full time, right now it's only open 3 days a week but he does absolutely fantastic pastries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm24: It is against the natural order! You had your values right!
> In my case going to Glasgow, from our tiny village had to be the treat- I seem to remember we had Ice-cream Sundaes.


I remember it was another child's birthday. I don't remember anything else about it other than that, lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too, now-a-days!


 :sm23: 
That's okay, Ringo will lick it for you if need be. lolol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Frequently talk to myself when knitting....usually sounds like "pay attention Gwen", "*&^% Gwen you just did that row", "okay, take a break, just put it down for now".....etc. LOLOL


 :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Gwen. They have improved 100% in all areas. Dex, at 8 months, had no leg muscles to stand up. In fact he couldn't sit up. Jaxon, 21 months, was basically non-verbal. He screamed a lot. They were fed, and fairly healthy, but not a lot of physical connection. I just cannot imagine how children survive when they have been beaten, locked in closets, and starved. I am so thankful that Jaxon and Dex got out of their situation as early as they did. Things could have been so much worse. They are precious boys. I'll try to post a pic later.


I'm so glad your family found them , how anyone can hurt any child is beyond my comprehension, there punishment should be that the same is done to them .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, now I remember Quinn.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew one of mine was ready to train when she started taking off her dirty diapers and bringing them to me, telling me they were dirty! She picked it up fast after that. :sm04:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do not understand how anyone can do that. I would do the same to the 'carers'! I think that is why teachers are never chosen for a jury on child abuse cases! I would definitely vote for the death penalty.


I can totally agree with that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew one parent who floated Cheerios in the bowl and made a game with her son to see if he could hit them. We do get creative when we need to. LOL :sm23:


Now that's an idea I'll file away for use on any grands. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up and I've cast on the first sock for my sock challenge and gotten the first round knit, now I'm going to bed. See you all in the a.m. Sweet dreams.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, I really like the fuzzy pink one. :sm24:


Thanks I am so hoping that my gd has a girl so she can wear that sweater. And gd wants a girl too.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Thank you Cindy, now I'm going to have nightmares about that, the snakes I can handle, the other, not at all. UGH!


Oh sorry about that. But if you haven't seen any yet you probably won't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew one parent who floated Cheerios in the bowl and made a game with her son to see if he could hit them. We do get creative when we need to. LOL :sm23:


I've heard of that before. My boys were both fairly easy to train


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do not understand how anyone can do that. I would do the same to the 'carers'! I think that is why teachers are never chosen for a jury on child abuse cases! I would definitely vote for the death penalty.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks I am so hoping that my gd has a girl so she can wear that sweater. And gd wants a girl too.


That would be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Oh sorry about that. But if you haven't seen any yet you probably won't.


Okay, now you made me laugh. lololol 
I just have a phobia of rodents, Sam has fun rubbing it in. :sm16: But I feel loved. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And now, I'm really going to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> They won't do it in the dr's office. The doctor who did mine before wouldn't remove one from my DH's face. He wanted to send him to a plastic surgeon too. My DH never did get it done because his kept draining. Mine doesn't; it just keeps itching.


Our doctors do small surgeries otherwise we are sent to a one life centre which is only about 20 minutes away so not a long journey . Hope you get everything sorted soon Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15pm. Greg got here around 10:30 this morning. We went to the bank. Then to a 2nd hand shop and then to Walmart. Got some groceries and then to Dollorama. Came home dropped everything off then to his house to see the dogs. I got them each a bone and a box of treats. Greg dropped me off after that.
> 
> I finished the monster longies and I just need to add a face. They are going to be dropped off for Warden when Angela and I drop off Gage on Friday.
> 
> ...


They are cute Mel


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cindy & Melody, great knits!
Liz, I hope you can get your shoulder fixed up soon.
Sam, I must say I think I'll just stick to mustard & relish on my hot dogs. I can't imagine fruit loops on anything, yuk!

I remember Agnes GS Quinn, what a cutie he is, he will sure miss her. I tried looking up Her obituary but didn't have any success.
I had bowling this afternoon & went from there to the church to work at the pancake supper. We only fed about 40 but the food was good, sausage, home made brown beans, pancakes, strawberry & blueberry fruit topping. I took a couple if jars if Saskatoon syrup I'd made but not much got used, I guess mist people went for the fruit topping. I'd never put blueberry sauce on pancakes before but tried it, it's really good.

Thus morning I made a pattern & started on a pair of moccasins for DHs aunt that lives in BC, she was at last weeks birthday party & when she saw the ones I made for Aunt Ruth said" where's mine". I told her she'd get them when she's 90 but since she has early Alzheimer's I'm doing them now. We hope to visit them in late March so want to get them done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I do not understand how anyone can do that. I would do the same to the 'carers'! I think that is why teachers are never chosen for a jury on child abuse cases! I would definitely vote for the death penalty.


I read an article about villages in a part of India were there law is to give child abusers to the women of the village .
What gets me so mad is how lenient we are with them here , one man beat his wife and children for years multiple visits to hospital before he finally went to prison for a short sentence then was supposed to to be deported but went to the European courts and won his case to stay on the grounds that he had wife and children here and a right to family life :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I believe that the Native Americans and the Orient/India are spot on with using plants and such, God put them all here for a reason. :sm24:


Fale knows/knew an awful lot about the healing properties of the plants growing in Samoa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> No worries, it's just that I have posted my scribbles before and thought I better not give impression I did it!


 :sm24: :sm24: lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quinn! That's his name, I have been trying to remember his name. He was the light of her life, he's so going to miss his granny.


Took me a while to recall his name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Put simply, they are Polish donuts.


That came out later on! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I hope that they were prosecuted very harshly, makes me so mad to hear about things like that, children didn't ask to be brought into peoples lives, don't take life out on the children! Okay, I have to get off this rant or I won't sleep tonight.


It has been through the courts a number of times now- the woman did appeal her sentence, but I don't think she got very far with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do not understand how anyone can do that. I would do the same to the 'carers'! I think that is why teachers are never chosen for a jury on child abuse cases! I would definitely vote for the death penalty.


We have not had the Death penalty for a very long time, and even Life sentences are not actually that. Leads to a lot of recidivism.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> How horrible! That poor child!


It was a very bad case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember it was another child's birthday. I don't remember anything else about it other than that, lol.


lol !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> That's okay, Ringo will lick it for you if need be. lolol


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was so obvious to me, I was startled Cindy had not figured it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm on my phone so it was hard for me to work it out at first. Once I worked it out it was clear. It looks very comfortable there. However the person who found it might not feel the same way!

I'm back from Victor Harbor. Had a lovely time. Lovely the 4 generations all together. E was a delight most of the time. 
They are flying up to Darwin for a few days to all meet Elizabeth's 8 week old cousin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


How really frustrating this business is turning out to be. Sure won't help your anxiety levels. How's he coping with it all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Boy, he's a big one and is posing just for you. I went for a walk this afternoon and thought I heard a robin. I mentioned it to another dog walker and she said she has had 3 of them in her yard already. Yay, Spring is on the way.


And autumn is here officially at least. Hot today for the first day of autumn but not getting as hot as originally expected over the next few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And autumn is here officially at least. Hot today for the first day of autumn but not getting as hot as originally expected over the next few days.


Definitely feels like spring here and my daffodils are starting to bloom . Lovely to see snowdrops fading and crocus and daffodils taking there place as well as my crazy rose bush that is still flowering


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Lesley, Agnescr's daughter.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news again, Agnes died in November, so that explains why she has disappeared from Facebook. Don't know more than that.
> She was a very fine knitter, especially her lace work.


Oh no! That is very very sad news. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder if they have walmart in aukland? --- sam


We dont have walmart here either in Australia.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It works like a vault unless you put anything important in it. :sm16:


RE Memory..... I have never heard that saying... love it! :sm24:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
As you can see, I had a very busy day, which is unusual for me. Now I am off to bed. 
Hugs 
Marilyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that saddens me. i actually have one of her shawls. she showed us the shawl she was thinking of making but couldn't find the yarn or didn't want to spend the money on the yarn. i sent her the yarn the pattern called for - a very beautiful shade of orange. she sent me the shawl when she was done - i wanted to send it back since i had really meant it for her. but she didn't want it back so it reposes in my drawer. it is a lovely shawl. for the life of me i can't remember the name of it. she was a very fine knitter if the shawl is any indication. --- sam


Aaaw, she was a lovely person, and such a wonderful knitter. Lovely that you have one of her shawls Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest didn't like them either when he was little , took him to see a parade when he was a toddler and he burst into tears when one of the 7 dwarfs said hello to him


 :sm06: Sounds like Serena with Santa last year. LOL. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am waiting for Hot Cross buns at the bakers, they are so wonderful and he will only do them just before Easter, as it should be, but boy it keeps one craving them the rest of the year. lol


I couldn't sleep last night (again!) and ended up eating a hot cross bun at 1am...it was delicious!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm24: It is against the natural order! You had your values right!
> In my case going to Glasgow, from our tiny village had to be the treat- I seem to remember we had Ice-cream Sundaes.


Whereas for this townie (I was brought up 7 miles from Glasgow) it was going to the country or seaside that was the treat!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is almost baseball season plus bbq season. this should make some interesting reading plus yummy hot dogs. Use the URL to get pictures of the sandwiches. they look really good - all of them. --- sam
> 
> 10 Ballpark-Worthy Hot Dog Toppings for Your Next Cookout
> 
> ...


Well I did go and have a look at the pictures.... but I have to say that I cannot get my head around number 7... with Fruit Loops. Nope, just cant. LOL
The others do look really good though. Thanks for sharing.
:sm06: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I knew one parent who floated Cheerios in the bowl and made a game with her son to see if he could hit them. We do get creative when we need to. LOL :sm23:


That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Does anyone else have a discussion ( argument) with oneself , I'm knitting a top down cardigan for a 4 year finally figured how many stitches to cast on and I'm nearly to the body part I'm using a cream coloured yarn and I was going to put interlocking hearts around the bottom in shades of purple/ lilac but now I'm thinking I might knit the body in a lace stitch maybe hearts or maybe that might be to plain see here I go again , maybe I should just knit 2
> Small coloured hearts then a lace stitch maybe


LOL I think it is the designer in you trying to get out Sonja. You are amazing. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried looking up Her obituary but didn't have any success.
> I had bowling this afternoon & went from there to the church to work at the pancake supper. We only fed about 40 but the food was good, sausage, home made brown beans, pancakes, strawberry & blueberry fruit topping. I took a couple if jars if Saskatoon syrup I'd made but not much got used, I guess mist people went for the fruit topping. I'd never put blueberry sauce on pancakes before but tried it, it's really good.
> 
> Thus morning I made a pattern & started on a pair of moccasins for DHs aunt that lives in BC, she was at last weeks birthday party & when she saw the ones I made for Aunt Ruth said" where's mine". I told her she'd get them when she's 90 but since she has early Alzheimer's I'm doing them now. We hope to visit them in late March so want to get them done.


Unless you are someone famous or important we don't really do obituaries in newspapers, etc here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And autumn is here officially at least. Hot today for the first day of autumn but not getting as hot as originally expected over the next few days.


It's a nice day here and I have my first washing of the year outside on the whirly!.....that sounds wrong! I have done other washings since Christmas, just haven't put them outside on the line! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Goodness what is in the loo???? Can't figure it out!!!!


My guess is a snake curled up in a dried up outdoor loo. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Cindy it's a bloody big snake!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found it at last! Had to scroll quite a way back- lovely soft colours that you have chosen, Cindy!


Me too... I missed the photo. So ditto from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I went to the doctor today. Told him about my sore shoulder ( which at the time was feeling pretty good). He had me do a few lifts to see how the motion was. Now, I'm in such pain. Right down to my wrist. I've got an appointment for an ultra sound on Mar.7. Also have a cyst on same shoulder and I'm to see a plastic surgeon about that the end of March. The last time I had a cyst removed, my DH's doctor did it in the emergency operating room. He just froze it and cut it out. Procedures have changed.


Sorry to hear have so much pain. I hope it settles again soon. Good that you are having tests done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a very bad case of a toddler being abused by her 'carers'- they put her in the tumble drier- she did not survive.


OMG! :sm06: I hope whoever did that is in jail for life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


Wonder if he will still call it that when he's older :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Unless you are someone famous or important we don't really do obituaries in newspapers, etc here.


Don't you have a births, deaths and weddings column in the local papers they do here ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I think it is the designer in you trying to get out Sonja. You are amazing. :sm11:


Someone trying to get out that's for sure :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if he will still call it that when he's older :sm01:


DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you have a births, deaths and weddings column in the local papers they do here ?


Yes, but not a piece written about the person' life. In the USA & Canada the funeral parlour seems to sometimes have an obituary on their website.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's a nice day here and I have my first washing of the year outside on the whirly!.....that sounds wrong! I have done other washings since Christmas, just haven't put them outside on the line! :sm12: :sm09:


Wondered if it was nice weather in other parts of the UK, here it was very frosty first thing this morning which was to be expected after the beautiful clear night sky so many stars out shining clearly, but that disappeared quickly and turned into a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


That was funny , youngest called it a tiddler courtesy of his mother , oldest 2 used to say mam you will give him an inferior complex


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wondered if it was nice weather in other parts of the UK, here it was very frosty first thing this morning which was to be expected after the beautiful clear night sky so many stars out shining clearly, but that disappeared quickly and turned into a lovely day


I should have known these next few days would be nice as DS#2, DDIL & Caitlin are away for a few days to Kenmore and he is always lucky with the weather...and most other things too, just generally jammy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm on my phone so it was hard for me to work it out at first. Once I worked it out it was clear. It looks very comfortable there. However the person who found it might not feel the same way!
> 
> I'm back from Victor Harbor. Had a lovely time. Lovely the 4 generations all together. E was a delight most of the time.
> They are flying up to Darwin for a few days to all meet Elizabeth's 8 week old cousin.


I wonder if Cindy was also using a phone- be a lot harder to tell on the miniature screen!
Glad it was a great time. Be interesting to hear report of E's encounter with the baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They had to take me out of the theater during Bambi, I was hysterical over them killing Bambi's momma, I kept crying/screaming that they killed Bambi's momma, they can't kill his momma... It was very traumatic for me.


I remember taking my DS to see Bambi when he was 5. He was the same. He is now 28 and still has never watched it again! :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! That is very very sad news. :sm13:


It is, she was not far into her 60's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


That is all good, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Whereas for this townie (I was brought up 7 miles from Glasgow) it was going to the country or seaside that was the treat!


Whereas we were 18 miles away, and cars were slower, roads narrower, and twisty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I would have a heart attack, I'm so glad I live in the great white north????


I would too Bonnie and I do live in this country! But I have never come across anything like that down here where I am thank goodness. The worst I have experienced is when I was in Cairns (north Queensland) for a holiday camping, there was a cane toad beside the outdoor toilet bowl.... Oh my word! But I did deal with it myself, there was a bucket in there and I shooed it away with that. I didnt want to be screaming the place down when I had only just arrived. I was soooo proud of myself. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm24: Not to be done at school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OMG! :sm06: I hope whoever did that is in jail for life.


I know it is a very long sentence, which the woman tried to Appeal, but did not get very far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


Mum knew a rather coy woman with two sons, who had been taught to say 'Willie'- led to all sorts of embarrassment later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


Oh Luke, too funny. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cindy & Melody, great knits!
> Liz, I hope you can get your shoulder fixed up soon.
> Sam, I must say I think I'll just stick to mustard & relish on my hot dogs. I can't imagine fruit loops on anything, yuk!
> 
> ...


We had blueberries on our pancakes last night- and Elizabeth learnt a new word- blueberry. First time we thought she just copied me but no she then used it a few times later. She loved them. We told her that Mummy would wake up to find a very big blueberry in the cot. (she's not yet up to being scared by the idea of a very big blueberry or turning into one.
And then back here at my brothers we had pancakes tonight instead of last night. So maybe I will turn onto a pancake (we also had leftovers for breakfast so 3 times in 24 hours.

I just discovered that on my MacBook air I can hold down a key and accented options for that letter come up! Assume it's always done it but just found it by accident. Typing on my lap and didn't get my finger off the s key and up came three different options. :sm02: .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


 :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its bed time again already, gosh the days are going too fast. I need a few more hours in the day added on. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


Sounds like you really enjoyed your day. And how lovely to be able to get out for a while without needing to worry about Ray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did go and have a look at the pictures.... but I have to say that I cannot get my head around number 7... with Fruit Loops. Nope, just cant. LOL
> The others do look really good though. Thanks for sharing.
> :sm06: :sm24:


That was the one that totally stumped me as well. The others maybe or yes but not that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its bed time again already, gosh the days are going too fast. I need a few more hours in the day added on. LOL


 :sm24: LOL ! Sleep well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


Oh dear- not something he can ask anyone at school to do! He can't be that old can he?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just noticed Jynx (Dreamweaver) tried to find us but got to the 17th Feb. Tea Party, I've PM'd her the URL.
How wonderful she's had some time to come on board for a bit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


That is a problem with using your own terms! Winkle is used enough here for it to be OK.
What a sight his face must have been. Did you manage to keep a straight face?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum knew a rather coy woman with two sons, who had been taught to say 'Willie'- led to all sorts of embarrassment later.


Very common here- so you don't ever call your son Willie (well not if you think ahead to school days).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its bed time again already, gosh the days are going too fast. I need a few more hours in the day added on. LOL


Me too.
Tomorrow is a student free day and I need to take my nephew to buy gear for cricket! Until he has a helmet he can't bat- and probably needs a 'box' as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very common here- so you don't ever call your son Willie (well not if you think ahead to school days).


It is a tough one for the Williams of the world- Samoans think of it as Uili (the name) but it still leads to problems.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a very good and productive day. Your Grandchildren are so good to come help you. I know Aiden loved his great-grandma's rolls made with love. I've made a couple of small baby quilts with the squares embroidered as gifts for former colleagues when expecting their first child. I hope you will share some of the blocks or the finished quilt. I'd love to see them.


Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: fruit loops on hotdogs; my brother always does the Thanksgiving turkey at his home and one year he told me he was short on the bread filling so he used fruit loops. I thought YUCK but he said it didn't change the taste at all just added color. Still don't think I'd do that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How really frustrating this business is turning out to be. Sure won't help your anxiety levels. How's he coping with it all?


Annoyed, of course, and tired--wanting things to be resolved. He doesn't say much but I know pain wears a person down. I worry that having to wait so long for the surgery is making the shoulder worse, and I'm sure we have both thought about that. He was put on a 24 hour heart monitor yesterday, and that gets turned in today after my dentist appointment, but I don't know if the data will be viewed immediately. Having so many unknowns is the worst.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


Sounds very productive! I know that's a good feeling, on top of knowing Ray was in good hands and getting to see the grands and great grands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm06: Hope it works! May put him off eating cereal, though! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wish you were here. We have some really excellent plastic surgeons who come to our center. So sorry it is painful. Hope you quickly can get it excised.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's what it looks like. I'm assuming it's two horses.


It is two.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have a bakery just up the road, who has won best hot cross buns award in the whole country and they are delicious! I buy them every year from these wonderful Chinese immigrants, who have taken our NZ recipes and used them to give us fantastic products mmmmm yum!


I can't remember the last time I had a hot cross bun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hoping your shoulder is a little better today and the dr could give you some answers.


Thanks - not better this morning so won't be going to exercise. Have an ultra sound scheduled for next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that's one big Python! :sm06:


I'm wondering, was the lid up when it climbed in? Or did it come up the drain?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope they can get the pain taken care of without surgery but if you have to have surgery, I hope it all goes very well.
> Hopefully removing the cyst will go quick and easily.


Thank you. I'm not concerned about the cyst but am about the shoulder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Our doctors do small surgeries otherwise we are sent to a one life centre which is only about 20 minutes away so not a long journey . Hope you get everything sorted soon Liz


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cindy & Melody, great knits!
> Liz, I hope you can get your shoulder fixed up soon.
> Sam, I must say I think I'll just stick to mustard & relish on my hot dogs. I can't imagine fruit loops on anything, yuk!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. I made blueberry pancakes for supper last night. I only had frozen ones so my batter turned blue. They still tasted good with our lovely maple syrup. Sounds like your church supper was good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale knows/knew an awful lot about the healing properties of the plants growing in Samoa.


Do you ever get any news of Fale?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely feels like spring here and my daffodils are starting to bloom . Lovely to see snowdrops fading and crocus and daffodils taking there place as well as my crazy rose bush that is still flowering


You're spring is way ahead of us. Our daffys won't be blooming for a while yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


You have had a very busy day. Glad that you have help. Will you post a photo of your quilt blocks? Would love to see your work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last! I seem to have had a busy week this week which hasn't been helped by having a stinking cold. However that seems to be over the worst now, just left with a good old cough! We had DSILs fathers funeral yesterday which went OK but it managed to pour with rain by the time we got to the graveside so we all got soaked. DGS was one of the pall bearers and DGD did a reading and I don't mind telling you this old Gran got very choked up. 
Been out for my usual Wednesday walk this morning and had a lovely walk along the riverside and managed to get home before the rain started again.
I'm so sorry to hear of the death of Agnes and also Donna's loss. I'm sure she will find this very hard as I know she was still struggling to come to terms with the loss of her nephew. 
Rookie, I love the pictures from your weekend in Galveston. What a beautiful old house!
Gwen and Brantley, I know I missed your Wedding Anniversary but hope you're managing to keep the celebrations going all week. Happy belated Anniversary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear have so much pain. I hope it settles again soon. Good that you are having tests done.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Jynx (Dreamweaver) tried to find us but got to the 17th Feb. Tea Party, I've PM'd her the URL.
> How wonderful she's had some time to come on board for a bit!


I've missed hearing from her. Hope she and Gerry are well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. It poured rain here last nigjt and was chilly. It has been dreary and overcast here this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out. It is mild out there today. 

Gage was really pretty easy to potty train thankfully. He never had any accidents through the night. He called it his pecker. Thanks to his Grandpa. Or his Bampa as he pronounced it. Lol.???? 

I have been lying on the couch catching up here and deciding whether I feel like waking to the other dollar store which is closer. I need poop bags for Deuce. I completely forgot them yesterday. 

I did enjoy the time with Greg yesterday. I also enjoyed getting to see Tank and Badger. I do miss them so but am glad they are not living here. Such a handful. Last night we called Greg before bed and got no answer. I took the dog out and when I came back in Gage was chatting up a storm with his dad. Greg was driving and unable to answer his phone. They chatted about 10 mins or so and then he gave the phone to me. I am encouraged by the fact that Gage is talking to his dad for longer then it takes to say hi and Goodnight. He actually asked his dad if he could come over one day and play games with him. Way to go Gage. ☺☺☺

Tomorrow is the day. He goes for his evaluation. I am nervous yet looking forward to it. Hopefully some answers and strategies to deal with whatever may come up. 

Off I go as Deuce is asleep on the floor in front of the couch and I am going to turn on Netflix and get busy adding the face to the longies. 

Check in later on. ???? have a great day everyone☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.

I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if Cindy was also using a phone- be a lot harder to tell on the miniature screen!
> Glad it was a great time. Be interesting to hear report of E's encounter with the baby.


I use a tablet and I tried enlarging the pic and still couldn't make it out! It was obvious once I knew I was looking for a snake. I am sure if it was in my loo I would know right away what it was.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We saw the tornado reports, and I'm glad y'all are safe. I hope that the rest of the spring will be calmer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely feels like spring here and my daffodils are starting to bloom . Lovely to see snowdrops fading and crocus and daffodils taking there place as well as my crazy rose bush that is still flowering


Lucky you! No flowers here for at least 2-1/2 months, -21C/-5F at the moment & to be cold all week


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've missed hearing from her. Hope she and Gerry are well.


I talked to her yesterday and generally they are doing fine. Some lingering health issues, but not as serious as they have been. I'm sure she'll join us when she can. She's learning to navigate the new site and getting through all if her PMs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last! I seem to have had a busy week this week which hasn't been helped by having a stinking cold. However that seems to be over the worst now, just left with a good old cough! We had DSILs fathers funeral yesterday which went OK but it managed to pour with rain by the time we got to the graveside so we all got soaked. DGS was one of the pall bearers and DGD did a reading and I don't mind telling you this old Gran got very choked up.
> Been out for my usual Wednesday walk this morning and had a lovely walk along the riverside and managed to get home before the rain started again.
> I'm so sorry to hear of the death of Agnes and also Donna's loss. I'm sure she will find this very hard as I know she was still struggling to come to terms with the loss of her nephew.
> Rookie, I love the pictures from your weekend in Galveston. What a beautiful old house!
> Gwen and Brantley, I know I missed your Wedding Anniversary but hope you're managing to keep the celebrations going all week. Happy belated Anniversary.


Hope you get over your cough soon. I don't suppose standing in the rain helped. We had rain early this morning but I think it's over for the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


I'm glad you had a good day, after the recent troubles, you deserve some.
That quilt sounds amazing, I hope you will share some pictures


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: fruit loops I thought YUCK but he said it didn't change the taste at all just added color. Still don't think I'd do that.


Ewwww I am not a fan of fruit loops. I don't think I could eat that dressing made of fruit loops!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


???????? I've noticed recently GS seems to spray all over the place????M going to have to remind him to watch what he's doing. I think the biggest problem is he's in a big hurry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Unless you are someone famous or important we don't really do obituaries in newspapers, etc here.


????Here most put something in the paper or at least there is an on-line one on the funeral home site.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. It poured rain here last nigjt and was chilly. It has been dreary and overcast here this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out. It is mild out there today.
> 
> Gage was really pretty easy to potty train thankfully. He never had any accidents through the night. He called it his pecker. Thanks to his Grandpa. Or his Bampa as he pronounced it. Lol.????
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you and Gage are spending some time with Greg. Hopefully Gage is getting benefit from seeing and talking with his dad. Hope the evaluation is also beneficial.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


 Glad you are safe. Hope there weren't any injuries elsewhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I talked to her yesterday and generally they are doing fine. Some lingering health issues, but not as serious as they have been. I'm sure she'll join us when she can. She's learning to navigate the new site and getting through all if her PMs.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: fruit loops on hotdogs; my brother always does the Thanksgiving turkey at his home and one year he told me he was short on the bread filling so he used fruit loops. I thought YUCK but he said it didn't change the taste at all just added color. Still don't think I'd do that.


I love cherios but fruit loops( coloured flavoured cherrios- for those not familiar with them) are just awful, yuk! Can't imagine putting them in anything????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I'll bet your son will love his new truck. I was over 60 before I had my first new car.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I'm glad you & Dawn are safe, hope there were no injuries. Seems a strange time for tornados.
Angela, hope your cold is better soon, I'm sure getting soaked at the funeral didn't help you.
Melody, hope the evaluation goes well. Maybe Gage spending more time with & talking to Greg will help too.
Well, I better get off here & get a few things done.
I'm going out for lunch with a couple of friends to celebrate a birthday. Cold & windy as it is, I could just stay in today????Radio just said the wind chill is -30C/-27F, I know, I'm a wus!????

My iPad seems to have lost its mind this. Morning, every time I go to the next page, it goes to the bottom & I have to scroll back to the top, not sure why it's doing that


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you enjoyed visit. Four generations of family together is a special gathering.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. It poured rain here last nigjt and was chilly. It has been dreary and overcast here this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out. It is mild out there today.
> 
> Gage was really pretty easy to potty train thankfully. He never had any accidents through the night. He called it his pecker. Thanks to his Grandpa. Or his Bampa as he pronounced it. Lol.????
> 
> ...


. 
Sounds like a good visit and nice for you to see the other two dogs again and great that Gage is getting on better with Greg. Fingers crossed that you get some good feed back and coping strategies from the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, you had a really busy day! Glad someone could be with Ray while you were shopping. I'd love to see pics of your quilt blocks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so sorry your shoulder hurting and you missed exercise. I know, like me, you enjoy your exercise.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Caitlin is getting so big and is very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad you are safe. Hope there weren't any injuries elsewhere.


One loss of life and one seriously injured.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


That must be scary , Glad everyone is safe 
Hope your grandson is feeling better soon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL sent me this lovely pic of Caitlin & Harry (my niece's wee boy). My niece had just trimmed Caitlin's hair and put in 2 french pleats and bunches - DIL says she'll never be able to replicate it! They are both getting so grown up looking - she'll be 2 at the end of May & he'll be 2 at the beginning of July.


Oh my goodness where has the time gone, they are so grown up. ❤????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read an article about villages in a part of India were there law is to give child abusers to the women of the village .
> What gets me so mad is how lenient we are with them here , one man beat his wife and children for years multiple visits to hospital before he finally went to prison for a short sentence then was supposed to to be deported but went to the European courts and won his case to stay on the grounds that he had wife and children here and a right to family life :sm06:


That's not a bad way to deal with them, I think as a group we could teach them a lesson they'd never forget.

:sm06: Good grief, so much for the rights of the wife and child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale knows/knew an awful lot about the healing properties of the plants growing in Samoa.


I really should have said, Indigenous Peoples. :sm24:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my hat , can't get a good picture the pink is a cerise pink colour and I used sparkly yarn want to make a pair of shoes to go with it but I think I should at least start the cardigan that I've been talked into making


That is gorgeous. I can see the sparkle inhe pink.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One loss of life and one seriously injured.


How sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And autumn is here officially at least. Hot today for the first day of autumn but not getting as hot as originally expected over the next few days.


Our first day of spring is March 20, I can't wait. 
It's a brilliantly sunny day out today and the snow is melting rapidly, so it's going to be mucky, guess I'll wait a few days to mop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Memory..... I have never heard that saying... love it! :sm24:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


You have wonderful grandchildren! That sounds like a wonderful day, I'm so glad that you were able to get so many things done and purchased. :sm24: 
:sm02: Aidan is definitely a grandma's boy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I couldn't sleep last night (again!) and ended up eating a hot cross bun at 1am...it was delicious!


Oh man, you have me salivating! Hopefully he'll have some this weekend at the bakery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you ever get any news of Fale?


Not a squeak not a whimper- gets me really riled up, if I stop and think about him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm on my phone so it was hard for me to work it out at first. Once I worked it out it was clear. It looks very comfortable there. However the person who found it might not feel the same way!
> 
> I'm back from Victor Harbor. Had a lovely time. Lovely the 4 generations all together. E was a delight most of the time.
> They are flying up to Darwin for a few days to all meet Elizabeth's 8 week old cousin.


That should be an exciting trip for Elizabeth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to try that with Luke who wants to sit down all the time - not a problem except he starts school in August (I know, I can't believe it either!) and I don't want anyone laughing at him - you know how wee boys can be! He will stand up occasionally, but I don't think he likes getting pee on his fingers so he says, "You hold my winkle" :sm06: :sm09:


LOLOL!!! Poor Luke!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 called it his tassle (courtesy of his father!) One day when he was about 2 he was wearing a hat with a large pom-pom on it and my friend said to him, "I like the tassle on your hat"......his face was a picture!


LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I remember taking my DS to see Bambi when he was 5. He was the same. He is now 28 and still has never watched it again! :sm19:


I was much older by the time I watched it again, may have even been in my 30's, I'm not sure. I can watch it now without all the dramatics, but it still bothers me, but once I watched it and saw that they reunite him with his father I felt a bit better about it, but still, for Walt Disney to do such a horrible thing to a baby... HRUMF.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was much older by the time I watched it again, may have even been in my 30's, I'm not sure. I can watch it now without all the dramatics, but it still bothers me, but once I watched it and saw that they reunite him with his father I felt a bit better about it, but still, for Walt Disney to do such a horrible thing to a baby... HRUMF.


There are so many films where a parent dies.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Face is finished ☺


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


Super cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have not had the Death penalty for a very long time, and even Life sentences are not actually that. Leads to a lot of recidivism.


Many states have done away with the death penalty, but Texas has not. However, not a lot of executions take place. They keep appealing for years. Many sentences become life sentences with no parole. I'm not sure if anyone on death row ever get released. Something to check on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Me too.
> Tomorrow is a student free day and I need to take my nephew to buy gear for cricket! Until he has a helmet he can't bat- and probably needs a 'box' as well.


That will be a fun expedition for you. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was funny , youngest called it a tiddler courtesy of his mother , oldest 2 used to say mam you will give him an inferior complex


My ex's sisters called the female privates, their tutu. That drives me crazy because a tutu is a ballerina's costume! DS and I tend to use the scientific names!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


They're great. Best pair yet I think!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a squeak not a whimper- gets me really riled up, if I stop and think about him.


I'm so sorry, Julie. It must be so difficult for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


Very cute, Mel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. It poured rain here last nigjt and was chilly. It has been dreary and overcast here this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out. It is mild out there today.
> 
> Gage was really pretty easy to potty train thankfully. He never had any accidents through the night. He called it his pecker. Thanks to his Grandpa. Or his Bampa as he pronounced it. Lol.????
> 
> ...


Hoping all does go well for the evaluation! I agree it is important Gage can communicate with his Dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank goodness you are both safe.



RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I use a tablet and I tried enlarging the pic and still couldn't make it out! It was obvious once I knew I was looking for a snake. I am sure if it was in my loo I would know right away what it was.


 :sm24: So long as you are in the habit of turning the light on first! I don't own a tablet, and deliberately use very little data on my phone- so they are both a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One loss of life and one seriously injured.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really should have said, Indigenous Peoples. :sm24:


 :sm24: That is more inclusive!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is gorgeous. I can see the sparkle inhe pink.


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


They are lovely Mel


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Many states have done away with the death penalty, but Texas has not. However, not a lot of executions take place. They keep appealing for years. Many sentences become life sentences with no parole. I'm not sure if anyone on death row ever get released. Something to check on.


We have had some quite high profile cases lately of sex offenders being at the absolute end of legal detention being released into the community, of course no one wants them as neighbours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> They're great. Best pair yet I think!


They are great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. It must be so difficult for you.


A death is easier I think, at least it is final.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 1 March '17

Two rain storms - one mid-evening and another one around 3:00AM. Not a lot of thunder and lightning but boy did we get the rain. It started to rain early evening and rained almost non-stop the rest of the night. I have an idea Heidi has water in the basement.

I need to go grocery shopping - the larder is getting bare. The sale bills from the local grocery stores have been pretty punk lately. They never seem to have much on sale that I want. Lol

Crockpot Balsamic Beef With Rosemary

This Crockpot Balsamic Beef with Rosemary is the easiest, most flavorful meat stew out there! Only a few ingredients needed for this filling, delicious dinner.

Author: Lauren|LaurensLatest.com
Yield: 4 servings
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 6-8 hours
Total Time: 8 hours 10 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

4 lbs. stew meat
1/2 cup beef stock
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
salt & pepper
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
2 bay leaves
1/2 yellow onion, diced
2 large cloves garlic, minced
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2-3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar {optional}

DIRECTIONS:

1. Place meat, stock, balsamic vinegar, salt, pepper, rosemary, bay leaves, onion and garlic into a crockpot and stir.

2. Cover and cook on low 6 to 8 hours or on high 4-6 hours. {You just want to cook it until the meat basically just melts in your mouth...3 steps beyond fork tender.}

3. Using a slotted spoon remove the meat to a separate bowl and discard the rosemary sprig stalks and the bay leaves.

4. In a separate, microwave-safe bowl, place flour and slowly mix in about 3/4 of the cooking liquid from the crockpot until smooth.

5. Microwave 1 minute or until mixture thickens {will look super thick and gross....this is normal!}

6. Whisk this paste into the remaining liquid to create gravy. Taste, adjust seasonings and add in another 2-3 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar of desired.

7. Return meat back to the crockpot and stir to coat.

8. Serve over mashed potatoes or rice...or just by itself!

http://www.laurenslatest.com/

PALEO LEMON POPPY SEED MUFFINS

Author: Kelly Bejelly| A Girl Worth Saving.com 
Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 25 minutes\
Total Time 40 minutes
Servings 9

Ingredients

1/2 cup coconut flour
1 tablespoon of poppy seeds
1/2 tsp of baking soda
1/3 cup of melted coconut oil or butter
1/4 cup of honey
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Cup Juice of 1 medium lemon about 1/4 and zest the rind, about 1 1/2 tbsp
3 eggs
1/2 cup of milk almond, coconut, etc

Instructions

1. In a small bowl combine the coconut flour, baking soda and poppy seeds.

2. In a small pan on your stove top, melt the coconut oil. Next add in the lemon juice and rind and keep warm for 1 minute to help release the oils from the rind.

3. Then add in the vanilla and honey and let cool.

4. Lastly add the milk and eggs to the liquid mixture and combine with the dry ingredients.

5. Pour the batter into muffins tins.

6. Bake at 325 for 20 - 25 minutes.

https://agirlworthsaving.net/2013/04/paleo-lemon-poppy-seed-muffins.html

Deviled Ham Salad on Marbled Rye Bread

Ingredients

1/2 pound smoked ham, coarsely chopped 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
3 tablespoons chopped flat-leaf parsley 
1 jalapeño, seeded and minced 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1/2 teaspoon sweet paprika 
Hot sauce and salt, for seasoning 
8 slices bakery-style marbled rye bread, crusts removed, or 32 slices cocktail rye 
1 1/2 cups alfalfa sprouts

Directions

1. Put the ham in a food processor and pulse until finely chopped.

2. Transfer the ham to a medium bowl.

3. Stir in the mayonnaise, parsley, jalapeño, mustard and paprika and season the deviled ham salad with hot sauce and salt.

4. Lay half of the bread slices on a work surface and spread them with the deviled ham.

5. Top with the sprouts and close the sandwiches. If making larger sandwiches, quarter them before serving.

NOTE: The deviled ham can be refrigerated overnight.

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a2631/deviled-ham-salad-on-marbled-rye-bread-recipe-8809/

Cream Cheese Arepas*

"Using milk instead of water in the arepas will make them a little richer, a little denser, and, that's right - delicious! Split and serve with a pat of butter and a drizzle of honey, or make a breakfast sandwich with a drizzle of maple syrup, a slice of cheese and cooked ham, and a fried egg."

Author: Chef John 
25 m
4 [email protected]/serv

Ingredients

3/4 cup milk at room temperature
1/4 cup cream cheese at room temperature
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 cup arepas flour (such as P.A.N.®)
1/2 teaspoon vegetable oil, or as needed

Directions

1. Mix milk, cream cheese, and salt in a mixing bowl; whisk together until smooth and foamy.

2. Add sugar and arepas flour to milk mixture; mix with a spatula until dough is soft, thick, and workable, about 1 minute.

3. Divide dough into 4 portions (for the 4 wells in the maker).

4. Form each quarter into a ball and use wet hands to gently shape it into a thick patty about 1/2-inch thick.

NOTE: If you see little cracks on the outside, the dough may be a little too dry; add more milk.

5. Heat arepas maker; lightly coat wells of the arepas machine with vegetable oil.

6. Place patties into wells of maker, close lid, and let cook through one cooking cycle of machine, about 5 minutes.

7. For a crisper crust, flip arepas, using a wooden spoon or spatula, and repeat cooking cycle for 5 more minutes. Patties will be crusty and browned on both sides and the insides will be cooked all the way through.

Note: You can make arepas using a heavy skillet over medium heat; spray with cooking oil, place arepas into the hot skillet, and cook until bottoms are crusty and brown, about 5 minutes. Flip arepas and cook other side until browned, 3 to 5 more minutes.

* Arepas is a type of food made of ground maize dough or cooked flour prominent in the cuisine of Colombia and Venezuela. It is eaten daily in those countries and can be served with accompaniments such as cheese, avocado, or split to make sandwiches.

Arepas machine available at:

http://www.amigofoods.com/arepera.html

http://www.amazon.com/IMUSA-GAU-80300-Electric-Nonstick-Surface/dp/B00164U4F0

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232697/cream-cheese-arepas/

SCALLOPED POTATOES RECIPE WITH LEEKS AND THYME

Thinly sliced potatoes cooked with cream, leeks, thyme, and garlic for a delicious savory side dish.

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON|SHEWEARSMANYHATS.COM 
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: HOUR 30 MINUTES
YIELD: 8

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons butter plus more for baking dish
1 cup finely chopped leeks (if needed, sweet onion may be substituted)
2 cloves garlic, grated/minced
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 cup whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 1/2 pounds yellow/golden potatoes, peeled and sliced thin

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 350-degrees F. Coat an 8×8-inch (or approximate) baking dish with butter.

2. Heat a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Add butter. When butter has melted, add leeks; cook, stirring for 2 minutes.

3. Add garlic, thyme, continue to cook, stirring for 30 seconds.

4. Stir in milk, heavy cream, salt, and pepper. Bring to a boil, lower heat to a simmer, cook, stirring occasionally, until mixture has slightly thickened, about 5 minutes.

5. Add potatoes; stir to coat potatoes.

6. Transfer mixture to prepared dish, spreading potatoes evenly in dish.

7. Bake until potatoes are done, lightly brown and bubbly, about 1 hour.

NOTE: If time permits, baste potatoes with sauce halfway through cooking. Let cool slightly before serving.

Are you a fan of potatoes? Here are even more delicious potato recipes that you will enjoy:

1. Quick Baked Potatoes: https://shewearsmanyhats.com/quick-baked-potatoes/

2, Texas Style New Potato Salad Recipe: https://shewearsmanyhats.com/texas-style-new-potato-salad-recipe/

3. Perfect Potato Soup Recipe: https://shewearsmanyhats.com/perfect-potato-soup/

4. Loaded Baked Potato Salad: http://www.countrycleaver.com/2011/07/loaded-baked-potato-salad.html

5. Loaded Potato Bites: http://www.azestybite.com/loaded-potato-bites/

6. Twice Baked Potatoes Gluten Free: http://mygluten-freekitchen.com/twice-baked-potatoes-gluten-free/

7. Easy Homestyle Cheddar Bacon Mashed Potatoes: http://cupcakesandkalechips.com/cheddar-bacon-mashed-potatoes/

https://shewearsmanyhats.com/scalloped-potatoes-with-leeks/

Easy Orange Chicken

Author: Beth|BudgetBytes
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $6.57 
Cost Per Serving: $1.64 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

ORANGE SAUCE

1 large orange $0.70
3 Tbsp soy sauce $0.28
1.5 Tbsp brown sugar $0.06
½ Tbsp rice vinegar $0.06
1 tsp grated fresh ginger $0.04
1 clove garlic, minced $0.08
¼ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
½ Tbsp cornstarch $0.02

STIR FRIED CHICKEN

4 boneless, skinless chicken thighs (about 1.3 lbs.) $3.94
1 large egg $0.27
2 Tbsp cornstarch $0.08
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
2 Tbsp cooking oil $0.08
4 cups cooked rice $0.75
2 green onions, sliced $0.14

Instructions

1. Remove the zest from the orange using a zester or small-holed cheese grater, then squeeze the juice from the orange. You'll need about 1 tsp zest and ½ cup juice.

2. Combine the juice and 1 tsp zest with the soy sauce, brown sugar, rice vinegar, grated ginger, minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and ½ Tbsp cornstarch in a small sauce pot.

NOTE: Before placing it over heat, whisk until the cornstarch is fully dissolved.

3. Heat the mixture over medium-low until it begins to simmer, thicken and turns into a glossy glaze (about 3-5 minutes). Remove the sauce from heat and set it aside.

4. Use a sharp knife to remove any excess fat from the chicken thighs, then cut them into small ¾-inch pieces.

5. Combine the egg, 2 Tbsp cornstarch, and a pinch of salt and pepper in a mixing bowl and whisk until the mixture is smooth and frothy. Add the chicken pieces and stir to coat them in the egg mixture.

6. Heat a large skillet over medium to medium-high heat. Once hot, add 2 Tbsp cooking oil and swirl to coat the bottom of the skillet.

7. Add the chicken, making sure all the pieces are touching the surface and not piled on top of one another. Let the pieces cook until they are golden brown on the bottom.

8. Flip the chicken pieces, breaking them apart from one another as you turn them. Let them cook until golden brown on the second side and cooked through (about 5-
7 minutes total cooking).

9. Turn the heat off under the skillet and pour on the prepared orange sauce. Stir to coat the chicken pieces in sauce.

10. Serve the chicken and sauce over cooked rice, garnished with sliced green onions and any leftover orange zest.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/easy-orange-chicken/

SHERRY'S PORK STIR-FRY WITH NOODLES

Ingredients

3 pkg (3 oz each pkg) chicken-flavored ramen noodle soup mix
1 (16 oz pkg) frozen stir-fry vegetable mix
1-1/4 cups orange juice
1/4 cup lower-sodium teriyaki sauce
2 tbsp. sesame oil
2 tbsp. cornstarch
2 tbsp. canola oil
1 lb boneless pork chops, cut into 1/4"-thick slices
2 tbsp. grated peeled ginger
2 minced garlic cloves
2 scallions, sliced

Directions

1. Discard 1 flavor packet from soups. Bring pot of water to boil. Add noodles and vegetables. Boil until noodles are cooked through, 2 minutes. Drain.

2. In a bowl, whisk together orange juice, 1 cup water, teriyaki sauce, sesame oil, cornstarch and remaining 2 flavor packets. Reserve.

3. In a large skillet over medium-high heat, heat oil.

4. Stir in pork, ginger and garlic. Cook, stirring occasionally, until mix is cooked through, 4-5 minutes. Remove pork mix from pan. Reserve.

5. In same pan, bring sauce to boil over medium-high heat. Cook, stirring until thickened.

6. Add pork, heat through.

7. Add noodle mix and scallions. Toss to combine.

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/8s14k7aj/sherrys-pork-stir-fry-with-noodles.html

German Cabbage Casserole

The hearty combination of ground beef and cabbage is sure to fill you up, but you can stretch this meal even further by adding noodles to the mix. Another great thing about this recipe for German Cabbage Casserole is that it is extremely affordable to make. Both cabbage and ground beef may be budget-friendly items, but this comforting casserole is still bound to become a family-favorite recipe. If you love German cabbage rolls, then you must give this unstuffed cabbage casserole with ground beef a try.

Cooking Time: 40 min
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 pound ground turkey or lean ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon finely minced garlic
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
8 cups chopped cabbage (about 1 head 6 inches across)
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1/2 cup breadcrumbs

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly spray an 8 x 12 inch baking dish with cooking spray.

2. In a large skillet, over medium high heat, place the oil and when it is hot add the onion and cook until translucent, about 3 minutes.

3. Add garlic and caraway seed and continue to cook and stir for 2 more minutes.

4. Add the turkey or ground beef and cook until no longer pink, breaking up clumps of meat with the back of a spoon.

5. Add the cabbage and cook, stirring, until cabbage is translucent, about 4 minutes.

6. Turn off the heat. Add the cheese and sour cream, salt and pepper, stirring to combine evenly.

7. Pour into the prepared bake dish and sprinkle with breadcrumbs.

8. Bake for 40 minutes until lightly browned.

https://www.allfreecasserolerecipes.com/Ground-Beef-Casserole-Recipes/German-Cabbage-Casserole

Many dark clouds moving in obscuring the sun more than it already was. Wonder if we are in for more rain. We are under a wind advisory - gusts to 45mph - not quite hoolie weather. Truck drivers and high profile vehicles will have the most trouble. Great kite flying weather - if it was warmer I would be out flying mine. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a 'few' pages behind so a little speed reading in needed here. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did stay away margaret - he went to work then next day - heidi said he felt better - he is like david - will push himself. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope Gary is soon feeling better Sam- might be wise to keep away in case it is contagious as you really don't want to go catching anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we were talking about agnes who lived in the UK. she knit the most beautiful lace shawls. she will be missed. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> While I do not know of whom you speak, I feel your deep respect, love, compassion for her. May she rest eternally in His Hands. And you have a Most Special reminder of your compassion for her, by sending her the yarn she wished for!
> 
> May we all learn from this, and pass it onto another - make their day and life a bit lighter and brighter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well there certainly are enough members in your family to keep you busy. lol --- sam



Jacklou said:


> I'm always knitting, crocheting or doing counted x-stitch, Sam. There is always someone in my family to make something for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't they straighten out once they were put together? although a row of single crochet would separate them from each other and make them stand out individually more. i think i just combined two sentences into one. --- sam



budasha said:


> Maybe that's what I'll do with my afghan squares. The edges on those are all curling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be thinking of you and hope everything turns out well. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've got the trash out for the truck, the Boys are fed and box cleaned, and I had my cuppa, so need to get ready to go. We're going to skip the motorcycle group's breakfast this morning. I did sleep fairly well, a blessing. I'll let y'all know how it went as soon as I can. I've got some alpaca in progress that feels super soft in my hands in the bag, so a comforting thing to work on! Hugs and blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is an idea. was there another 'white fish' recipe on that list? you could use that. however - i think the tilapia would work well. i love salmon - nothing like fresh salmon. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love and have saved several of these recipes. Re: the pecan crusted salmon I keep wondering if it would be good using a different fish (I have some tilapia in the freezer). Also want to try the lemon cake; seen similar recipe before but this looks really good and pretty easy.
> 
> Just a thought, maybe you need to get a good flash drive and just load all your recipes on it so keep your computer from overload.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Annoyed, of course, and tired--wanting things to be resolved. He doesn't say much but I know pain wears a person down. I worry that having to wait so long for the surgery is making the shoulder worse, and I'm sure we have both thought about that. He was put on a 24 hour heart monitor yesterday, and that gets turned in today after my dentist appointment, but I don't know if the data will be viewed immediately. Having so many unknowns is the worst.


I'd be surprised if it was read straight away. But that is a good move to have that- gives a good idea of just what the heart is doing under normal situations rather than under stress or at one set time. And as the ECG was OK one day a few days later showed something it could be something that just occurs sometimes so more likely to pick it up over 24 hours. Should get the result when you see the doctor for the stress test results.
The short extra wait is very unlikely to impact on the shoulder-'just' the extra time with the pain. The positive thing is you will know for sure how well his heart is behaving!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


Good to know you and Dawn are fine- hopefully no major damage caused by the tornado/s.
Hopefully DGS will soon be feeling fit and healthy again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love picture for your avatar Cindy. It is so nice to put a face to the name. Cindy, for a split second when I saw the picture of the snake in the loo I thought someone had painted the bowl but then it registered it was a snake. Guess I've seen one too many DIY shows....lol.



cindygecko said:


> I use a tablet and I tried enlarging the pic and still couldn't make it out! It was obvious once I knew I was looking for a snake. I am sure if it was in my loo I would know right away what it was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me either!


cindygecko said:


> Ewwww I am not a fan of fruit loops. I don't think I could eat that dressing made of fruit loops!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Here most put something in the paper or at least there is an on-line one on the funeral home site.


Like Kate I think) said they are only usually small things put in by family and friends. Death and funeral notices rather than obituaries which are more detailed and usually only for well known people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a problem with using your own terms! Winkle is used enough here for it to be OK.
> What a sight his face must have been. Did you manage to keep a straight face?


Nope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I especially love the teeth on this pair. Colors are great.


gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That should be an exciting trip for Elizabeth.


I'm sure it will cement the word ba-by into her vocabulary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm23: :sm06: Hope it works! May put him off eating cereal, though! LOL


Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made a trip to the grocery store and picked up a few things. Made a point of getting a head of cabbage and have put it in the freezer. Will try making some cabbage rolls this weekend. Will let you (Liz & Bonnie) know it I was able to get the leaves off easier. Just saw that North Georgia is under severe thunderstorm warning; that is where Marianne lives. We are suppose to get some rain and my joints are sure begging for it to start. Always ache-y right before it rains; it is quite gloomy looking outside. I'm headed into the kitchen to start dinner in just a few minutes. Will TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well you wanted a storm Sam- sounds like you have it. Hope the water issues are a not major issue in the basement.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love salmon also Sam and try to get some salmon steaks about once a month or so. Do make salmon patties pretty often.



thewren said:


> that is an idea. was there another 'white fish' recipe on that list? you could use that. however - i think the tilapia would work well. i love salmon - nothing like fresh salmon. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love picture for your avatar Cindy. It is so nice to put a face to the name. Cindy, for a split second when I saw the picture of the snake in the loo I thought someone had painted the bowl but then it registered it was a snake. Guess I've seen one too many DIY shows....lol.


That was my first response as well. While I don't mind snakes I'm not sure I could get myself to sit on a toilet with one painted into it. At one stage here a few people had spiders in the top of the gear stick or in the toilet seat- those I simply couldn't have used. If I have a book with a picture of a spider on the cover I struggle to hold the book.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


I really like the colors on this one. Great job, once again! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


Ha! He's already ahead of you, clever lad!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you wanted a storm Sam- sounds like you have it. Hope the water issues are a major issue in the basement.


Presume you meant "water issues are NOT a major issue" !!!!...or are you just feeling mean today? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


Of course there may not always be that option! LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course there may not always be that option! LOL!


I think his daddy may have to take him into the Gents more often! Why is it we mums are the ones who end up taking young sons to the Ladies?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Presume you meant "water issues are NOT a major issue" !!!!...or are you just feeling mean today? :sm09: :sm09:


As did I, Margaret is a great one for skipping ahead with her typing fingers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


Keep with the deep breaths, and I hope your herbal stuff works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think his daddy may have to take him into the Gents more often! Why is it we mums are the ones who end up taking young sons to the Ladies?


LOL ! :sm12: :sm07: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


That's what they were asked to do in pre-school and kindergarten. Not sure about elementary school and DGS would die of embarrassment if I asked him. With no Dad around to show him, his Mom got that job also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


Well thats a reasonable enough answer I guess. 
David used to be sent outside to see how far he could get his wee to go-could they get it over the wall? This was in efforts to train his twin brother. These types of tricks don't work when training girls!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Presume you meant "water issues are NOT a major issue" !!!!...or are you just feeling mean today? :sm09: :sm09:


Feeling mean of course :sm02: 
Did go back and change it thanks Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


Boy things just aren't going right for you are they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture bonnie showed was the shawl i have. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you for pic. Sam, you know we like pics, if this isn't shawl can you show us pic of yours?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pictures of both please - they are going to be beautiful. i definitely think you need to knit both of them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Does anyone else have a discussion ( argument) with oneself , I'm knitting a top down cardigan for a 4 year finally figured how many stitches to cast on and I'm nearly to the body part I'm using a cream coloured yarn and I was going to put interlocking hearts around the bottom in shades of purple/ lilac but now I'm thinking I might knit the body in a lace stitch maybe hearts or maybe that might be to plain see here I go again , maybe I should just knit 2
> Small coloured hearts then a lace stitch maybe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well thats a reasonable enough answer I guess.
> David used to be sent outside to see how far he could get his wee to go-could they get it over the wall? This was in efforts to train his twin brother. These types of tricks don't work when training girls!


DH's sister cried because she "wanted to stand up like her boys!" (Her 2 big brothers!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ....so I went over the yellow with the shite and can hardly see where it is wrong.


You've outdone yourself this time...I'm still laughing! :sm23: :sm23: Love the cardi too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last! I seem to have had a busy week this week which hasn't been helped by having a stinking cold. However that seems to be over the worst now, just left with a good old cough! We had DSILs fathers funeral yesterday which went OK but it managed to pour with rain by the time we got to the graveside so we all got soaked. DGS was one of the pall bearers and DGD did a reading and I don't mind telling you this old Gran got very choked up.
> Been out for my usual Wednesday walk this morning and had a lovely walk along the riverside and managed to get home before the rain started again.
> I'm so sorry to hear of the death of Agnes and also Donna's loss. I'm sure she will find this very hard as I know she was still struggling to come to terms with the loss of her nephew.
> Rookie, I love the pictures from your weekend in Galveston. What a beautiful old house!
> Gwen and Brantley, I know I missed your Wedding Anniversary but hope you're managing to keep the celebrations going all week. Happy belated Anniversary.


It's really sweet that the grands were involved, and how wonderful to have a reading by DGD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


Holy wow! I'm glad you and Dawn are fine, hope there wasn't much if any damage, but with 7 touchdowns, I imagine that there is at least a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love cherios but fruit loops( coloured flavoured cherrios- for those not familiar with them) are just awful, yuk! Can't imagine putting them in anything????


David's fave cereal is fruit loops. lol Don't think he'd enjoy them as anything else but cereal though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One loss of life and one seriously injured.


That's so sad, I'm glad it was only one life and one seriously injured but that's still too many.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


It is so cute.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are so many films where a parent dies.


True, and it is a fact of life but for a 5 or 6 year old it was awful. Oh well, I have gotten beyond it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


Those are so cute! I think they are my favorites yet, but they've all been more than adorable. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Wonderful! He deserves it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You've outdone yourself this time...I'm still laughing! :sm23: :sm23: Love the cardi too. :sm24:


I laughed out loud too :sm23:

The cardigan is gorgeous Margaret, I have had that pattern on my to do list forever and still haven't knit it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You've outdone yourself this time...I'm still laughing! :sm23: :sm23: Love the cardi too. :sm24:


I'll blame my eyes for this one! They haven't woken up yet even though I've been up for 3 hours. Was trying to read one thing and simply couldn't read it so had to give up. Got new glasses late last year and haven't had this problem since but back again today. Hopefully a one off only. Not liking going from close to middle distance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


That is fantastic news Mary. 
Well done Mathew


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A death is easier I think, at least it is final.


Yes, at least you know where you stand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I laughed out loud too :sm23:
> 
> The cardigan is gorgeous Margaret, I have had that pattern on my to do list forever and still haven't knit it


Followed the pattern until the top when it said cast off. Then knit a neck band and sew it on! So I simply kept working on the stitches I had changing to a rib. Then the button bands both knitted sideways and sewn on so I picked up the stitches. Not as strange as some prefer to sew to pick up stitches. But no idea why the neckband was knitted separately- don't think I have even seen that for a plain neck band like this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


How wonderful- congratulations Matthew.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Congratulations, young man! Well done! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's sister cried because she "wanted to stand up like her boys!" (Her 2 big brothers!)


Doesn't work too well! Much easier to go for little boys (but little girls don't make the same mess). I had a friend who carried around a screw top bottle for urgent use. Would have been wonderful for a while there with Maryanne who couldn't hold on if her life depended on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good recipes. I keep intending to make arepas. When DH and I were in Venezuela, we ate our fill of these delicious arepas. Couldn't get enough of them. My husband asked and received the recipe but to date, I haven't made them. One of these days :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did stay away margaret - he went to work then next day - heidi said he felt better - he is like david - will push himself. --- sam


I hope Gary isn't overdoing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Followed the pattern until the top when it said cast off. Then knit a neck band and sew it on! So I simply kept working on the stitches I had changing to a rib. Then the button bands both knitted sideways and sewn on so I picked up the stitches. Not as strange as some prefer to sew to pick up stitches. But no idea why the neckband was knitted separately- don't think I have even seen that for a plain neck band like this one.


Will try and remember that when I do get round to knitting it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't they straighten out once they were put together? although a row of single crochet would separate them from each other and make them stand out individually more. i think i just combined two sentences into one. --- sam


I'm sure you're right. I'm getting ahead of myself. It's just that they don't look great right now.

Wow, is it ever windy here. March winds, I guess, although the temperature is going to drop drastically tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good - enjoy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, you've got some beauties here, to my taste, Sam!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made a trip to the grocery store and picked up a few things. Made a point of getting a head of cabbage and have put it in the freezer. Will try making some cabbage rolls this weekend. Will let you (Liz & Bonnie) know it I was able to get the leaves off easier. Just saw that North Georgia is under severe thunderstorm warning; that is where Marianne lives. We are suppose to get some rain and my joints are sure begging for it to start. Always ache-y right before it rains; it is quite gloomy looking outside. I'm headed into the kitchen to start dinner in just a few minutes. Will TTYL.


We didn't mention (but you probably know) that you have to let the cabbage thaw. I let mine sit in cold water. Looking forward to hearing how yours turn out. Hope you don't get too much rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure it will cement the word ba-by into her vocabulary.


I'm sure it will. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: 
Too funny, hopefully he had enough fun with the cheerios to try himself. Love the comment about shutting the door though, that boy is 4 going on 34. lolol You do have your work cut our for you. :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Congratulations, Matthew! I am so proud and happy for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great avatar cindy - always good to put a face to a name - love the sweater - will it go with the coccon? great color of yarn. --- sam

my eyes deceive me - they are made with two different yarns - both very pretty. i will look better the next time. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> I am way behind (on pg46)
> 
> But I have been busy knitting and I made the chicken gnocchi soup recipe that's similar to the olive garden recipe, and Sam posted it a while back. It was really good! Thanks Sam for posting that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


Sorry about your dentures.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Well done Matthew!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


Nice little cardigan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am touching nothing that comes out of that - i may have never been used - it's just the thought. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> 1reason to always check the loo before using, especially if it an outdoor loo or an attached to an older house in Outback Australia


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is some kind of chocolate concoction. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Goodness what is in the loo???? Can't figure it out!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Great news for Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


Oh dear, well I can't disagree with your decision to put it on the back burner for now, and hopefully your herb will work and help you a bit. 
Hopefully you'll be able to get the stress test done and and the surgery and that will lesson the stress and anxiety a large amount.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathe deep and exhale through pursed lips sorlenna. just sit quietly for five or ten minutes and concentrate on your breathing - count one - inhale a nice deep breath - two - exhale slowly blowing through pursed lips. some or all of your anxiety should just roll off your back and be gone. whenever you feel it coming on just remember to sit quietly and breath. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, Sam, I won't be trying the Middle Eastern dishes as I don't care for the spices. However, the spinach and feta is right up my alley!
> 
> And we're home again, not having any results as this test wasn't done either after sitting two hours in the place. With their machine, he would have to hold his arms above his head, which he cannot do with his shoulder (which can't be operated on until he has the test and is cleared for it!). Augh. Why they don't have another type machine we don't know. And so, we will go BACK to the other hospital next Wednesday for the different test with him seeing the cardiologist next Thursday. They did send him home with a monitor, which he has to take back tomorrow. So that's where we are now. Whee, she says sarcastically.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is some kind of chocolate concoction. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


It's lovely, and wow, she's getting so big.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


That's fabulous!!! 
Congratulations Matthew and you all!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - it is a snake - oh wow. i wonder what kind? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I recognized the snake right away, too (years of using the outhouse as a kid has me trained, ha ha).
> 
> I saw your pics, Cindy, and those are great! Glad you can knit even with the brace on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad cindy - i thought it was chocolate. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Thanks once you said that I could tell it was a snake! Goodness wonder why they would want to hang out in the toilet. I know that rats will sometimes swim up out of the sewers never experienced that myself thank goodness!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending dh tons of healing energy to help him stay in remission. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> I can imagine how stressed you must be! Went through this stuff when my dh was diagnosed with chronic leukemia. We spent hours doing Dr appts and going for chemo and some weeks we had at least one appointment each workday of the week! And sometimes two on each day! I finally decided to cancel all the appointments that didn't have to do with his cancer. Finally he got in remission and the time spent at Dr. Offices is minimal! Hope you can get all this behind you soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

their tail feathers are going to be wet if they come here although it was 54° here today. --- sam



budasha said:


> Boy, he's a big one and is posing just for you. I went for a walk this afternoon and thought I heard a robin. I mentioned it to another dog walker and she said she has had 3 of them in her yard already. Yay, Spring is on the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally caught up, I've been knitting and getting house work done along with David being on the phone for almost 6 hours while reading and responding on here. 
I think I'm going to run to the store real quick, well walk, and get an avocado if the price isn't through the roof.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> their tail feathers are going to be wet if they come here although it was 54° here today. --- sam


Here too, I'm afraid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - that was a good one jeanette. what did they answer? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it goes okay. Talk of procedures changing: went for mammogram and had a hospital wristband put on me. I asked how come and was answered to be sure you are who yoy say you are. My follow up question-- does someone show up to take some other person's mammogram very often? This was after 2 different check in spots!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a good one julie - thanks for sharing - think i will need to forword that to a few friends. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Our naughty Fan, just sent me this, it appeals to my sense of humour too- but some may prefer to skip over it- it is raunchy!
> 
> Joyce the librarian


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were really funny - thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this in Newest Topics- funny!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453647-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


Very pretty Margaret- love the choice of colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's sister cried because she "wanted to stand up like her boys!" (Her 2 big brothers!)


My Mwyffanwy taught herself to pee in an arc like a boy, at around 17 months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


My goodness, he is doing well, Mary! Please give him my congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, at least you know where you stand.


That is true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good - enjoy. --- sam


I will, Sam, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those were really funny - thanks julie. --- sam


Good to have a similar sense of humour!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are really having a frustrating week Sorlenna. Sending you a {{{{{big hug}}}}}.



Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a darling pattern! Love the color choices too. I know you can't show her face but is that Elizabeth? She's gotten so big so quickly!



darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Matthew! Can't wait to see what he enters!


pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a giggle....yes, never assume with me but I did figure it would need to thaw!


budasha said:


> We didn't mention (but you probably know) that you have to let the cabbage thaw. I let mine sit in cold water. Looking forward to hearing how yours turn out. Hope you don't get too much rain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked Gage up after school and sent him across with my keys. I went to talk to his teacher . I wanted to see how he was behavior wise this week as I believe he is worried about the appointment tomorrow. He hasn't said it to me or his teacher but I know him well enough to know something is off. 

It is blowing wind out there like mad and the temperature has dropped. It was raining buckets out there earlier. At least it's not snow. 

Have nothing on the needles right after Wardens pants. Might just start Suraya ' s pants. I need something to knit. 

The house phone just rang and Deuce ran to the door. For about the last month when the phone rings he runs to the door thinking it is Greg here to visit. Silly boy Deucey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Sam I can only say when I read you thought it was a "chocolate concoction" that you were being "delicate" when describing a bowel movement! LOLOL!


thewren said:


> don't feel bad cindy - i thought it was chocolate. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you're right. I'm getting ahead of myself. It's just that they don't look great right now.
> 
> Wow, is it ever windy here. March winds, I guess, although the temperature is going to drop drastically tonight.


We are getting the snow now and it sure is cold here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love picture for your avatar Cindy. It is so nice to put a face to the name. Cindy, for a split second when I saw the picture of the snake in the loo I thought someone had painted the bowl but then it registered it was a snake. Guess I've seen one too many DIY shows....lol.


I think you'd have to be a little warped to paint that on your toilet ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations Matthew! Can't wait to see what he enters!


He is entering the horse on the beach drawing that he entered in the other competition last year. Since this is a different competition and different state it will be new to the people coming to see the art. It is a great opportunity for Matthew to share his talent to more people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:

STAY!

I pulled into the crowded parking lot at the local shopping centre and rolled
down the car windows to make sure my Labrador Retriever pup had fresh air.


She was stretched full-out on the back seat
and I wanted to impress upon her that she must remain there.
I walked to the curb backward,
pointing my finger at the car and saying emphatically,
"Now you stay. Do you hear me?"


"Stay! Stay!"



The driver of a nearby car, a pretty young blonde,
gave me a strange look and said,


"Why don't you just put it in 'Park'?"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


Cute sweater, she's really getting big, looking more like a little girl than a baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's sister cried because she "wanted to stand up like her boys!" (Her 2 big brothers!)


It would sure make life easier if we could????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You've outdone yourself this time...I'm still laughing! :sm23: :sm23: Love the cardi too. :sm24:


????????she must have quickly changed that, too funny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


That's great news! Congratulations,Matthew


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> breathe deep and exhale through pursed lips sorlenna. just sit quietly for five or ten minutes and concentrate on your breathing - count one - inhale a nice deep breath - two - exhale slowly blowing through pursed lips. some or all of your anxiety should just roll off your back and be gone. whenever you feel it coming on just remember to sit quietly and breath. --- sam


Oh yes, several times a day. Thanks to all for the hugs. This too shall pass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> STAY!
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna I do hope that things start getting better for you and your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I picked Gage up after school and sent him across with my keys. I went to talk to his teacher . I wanted to see how he was behavior wise this week as I believe he is worried about the appointment tomorrow. He hasn't said it to me or his teacher but I know him well enough to know something is off.
> 
> It is blowing wind out there like mad and the temperature has dropped. It was raining buckets out there earlier. At least it's not snow.
> 
> ...


LOL! Dogs can be so funny. 
Hopefully the appointment tomorrow goes well and you get some answers and helpful solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Sam I can only say when I read you thought it was a "chocolate concoction" that you were being "delicate" when describing a bowel movement! LOLOL!


I'm so glad that I was not the only one who thought that! :sm12: :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, sorry things have been so trying lately, I hope things turn around soon, no wonder you have anxiety & trouble sleeping.

I saw pictures of the destruction from the tornadoes, I think it's amazing more weren't killed.

I had a nice lunch with my friends & have spent most of the day working on moccasins for DHs aunt. They are sure time consuming & hard in the hands. Maybe I need to ask DH to sharpen my glovers needles or try to find some new ones, they are hard to find


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Sam I can only say when I read you thought it was a "chocolate concoction" that you were being "delicate" when describing a bowel movement! LOLOL!


That's what I thought too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely, and wow, she's getting so big.


Yes- the babies gone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hugs to you Sorlena!

Gwen, your comments make me laugh!

Mel, I hope tomorrow goes well for Gage. I hope he will open up and express his feelings. That will help the healing process as well as an accurate evaluation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mwyffanwy taught herself to pee in an arc like a boy, at around 17 months.


Now that was pretty smart of her. Did she see your ex doing it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a darling pattern! Love the color choices too. I know you can't show her face but is that Elizabeth? She's gotten so big so quickly!


Yes it is indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought you might enjoy this

Golden years - be brave!

Assure me that this won't happen to us:


An elderly Floridian called 911 on his cell phone to report that his car has been broken into.

He is hysterical as he explains his situation to the dispatcher. 

"They've stolen the stereo, the steering wheel, the brake pedal and even the accelerator!" he cried. 

The dispatcher said, "Stay calm... An officer is on the way." 

A few minutes later, the officer radios in "Disregard." 

"He got in the back-seat by mistake."


TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US!

______________________________ ______________________________ ____________


Three sisters, ages 92, 94 and 96, live in a house together.

One night the 96-year-old draws a bath.

She puts her foot in and pauses.

She yells to the other sisters, 'Was I getting in or out of the bath?'

The 94-year-old yells back, 'I don't know.

I'll come up and see.'

She starts up the stairs and pauses 'Was I going up the stairs or down? 

The 92-year-old is sitting at the kitchen table having tea listening to her sisters, she shakes her head and says, 'I sure hope I never get that forgetful, knock on wood...' 

She then yells, 'I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door.'


TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US!

______________________________ ______________________________ ____________



'I CAN HEAR JUST FINE!'

Three retirees, each with a hearing loss, were playing golf one fine March day.

One remarked to the other, 'Windy, isn't it?' 

'No,' the second man replied, 'it's Thursday.'

And the third man chimed in, 'So am I. Let's have a beer.' 


TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US!

______________________________ ______________________________ ___________

A little old lady was running up and down the halls in a nursing home.

As she walked, she would flip up the hem of her nightgown and say 'Supersex.' 

She walked up to an elderly man in a wheelchair..

Flipping her gown at him, she said, 'Supersex...' 

He sat silently for a moment or two and finally answered, 'I'll take the soup.'


TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US!

______________________________ ______________________________ ______


Two elderly gentlemen had been friends for many decades.

Over the years, they had shared all kinds of activities and adventures. 

Lately, their activities had been limited to meeting a few times a week to play cards. 

One day, they were playing cards when one looked at the other and said, 'Now don't get mad at me ....

I know we've been friends for a long time, but I just can't think of your name!

I've thought and thought, but I can't remember it.

Please tell me what your name is.. 

His friend stared at him for at least three minutes -- he just stared and stared at him. 

Finally he said, 'How soon do you need to know?'


TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US!!!!

______________________________ ______________________________ ___________

SENIOR DRIVING

As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang.

Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, 'Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 77.

Please be careful!'

'Heck,' said Herman, 'It's not just one car

It's hundreds of them!'



TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO US !!!!

______________________________ ____________________ _______________

DRIVING

Two elderly women were out driving in a large car - both could barely see over the dashboard.

As they were cruising along, they came to an intersection.

The stoplight was red, but they just went on through.

The woman in the passenger seat thought to herself 'I must be losing it.

I could have sworn we just went through a red light.'

After a few more minutes, they came to another intersection and the light was red.

Again, they went right through.

The woman in the passenger seat was almost sure that the light had been red but was really concerned that she was losing it.

She was getting nervous. 

At the next intersection, sure enough, the light was red and they went on through.

So, she turned to the other woman and said, 'Mildred, did you know that we just ran through three red lights in a row?

You could have killed us both!' 

Mildred turned to her and said, 'Oh, crap, am I driving?'


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, too funny, too true.
Sorienna, hang in, we wre with you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny, Bonnie!

On the upside today (looking for a silver lining), my thumb brace fits well and is comfortable, and I can knit with it on! So I'm going to do some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this
> 
> Golden years - be brave!
> 
> ...


LOLOL!! 
I've seen all those at one time or another individually but together they are even more hilarious. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that was pretty smart of her. Did she see your ex doing it?


We were looking after a boy neighbour for a short while- and the two toddlers loved to play naked in the back garden, I had made a flat patch of grass up the slope- and they played this game in all innocence.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, and it is a fact of life but for a 5 or 6 year old it was awful. Oh well, I have gotten beyond it. :sm24:


Especially for a child who has lost his father. Before taking DGS to a movie, we find out who dies in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this
> 
> Golden years - be brave!
> 
> ...


I've come across several of these some time back- they are still really mirthful. Thanks for the chuckles, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny, Bonnie!
> 
> On the upside today (looking for a silver lining), my thumb brace fits well and is comfortable, and I can knit with it on! So I'm going to do some.


As you say, there's always a silver lining- glad you've found it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Especially for a child who has lost his father. Before taking DGS to a movie, we find out who dies in it.


That sounds a very wise precaution.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - that was a good one jeanette. what did they answer? --- sam


She laughed and said "no, never", but it's hospital policy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny, Bonnie!
> 
> On the upside today (looking for a silver lining), my thumb brace fits well and is comfortable, and I can knit with it on! So I'm going to do some.


Yeah- good that something is going to plan for you this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some of you will have seen these from the digest the other day- but Bonnie after your efforts to have the GKs for the supper the other day I thought you would appreciate 1 and 19.
These were new to me as well so even more fun.
The ones you posted were funny too- funny how often you can read them and still find them funny. And some of yours were new to me too.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453021-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were looking after a boy neighbour for a short while- and the two toddlers loved to play naked in the back garden, I had made a flat patch of grass up the slope- and they played this game in all innocence.


Now that makes more sense


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a giggle....yes, never assume with me but I did figure it would need to thaw!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've been in Canada trying to find my father. No luck but did find one of his brothers. Talk to you more tomorrow. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this
> 
> Golden years - be brave!
> 
> ...


So funny!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:35pm and I am checking in before bed. It was such a long cold dreary day and it is now a long cold windy night. 

Greg showed up about 7:45 for quick visit. Saw Gage for a bit and they got along well. Gage would have liked Greg to stay but he was on the run. Either way it went off well. 

I am going to jump into bed and read for a while. Hopefully it will calm my nerves a bit so I can sleep. I am just very anxious about tomorrow. 

Night all ???? see you tomorrow ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were looking after a boy neighbour for a short while- and the two toddlers loved to play naked in the back garden, I had made a flat patch of grass up the slope- and they played this game in all innocence.


LOL! Children, it's so funny the things they come up with. Just plain innocent fun, but it's pretty amazing how far she learned to shoot. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Especially for a child who has lost his father. Before taking DGS to a movie, we find out who dies in it.


That is a very good practice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of you will have seen these from the digest the other day- but Bonnie after your efforts to have the GKs for the supper the other day I thought you would appreciate 1 and 19.
> These were new to me as well so even more fun.
> The ones you posted were funny too- funny how often you can read them and still find them funny. And some of yours were new to me too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453021-1.html


I did, they are funny. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been in Canada trying to find my father. No luck but did find one of his brothers. Talk to you more tomorrow. Hugs to everyone.


Oh wow, that had to be an emotional journey. 
Glad you are back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:35pm and I am checking in before bed. It was such a long cold dreary day and it is now a long cold windy night.
> 
> Greg showed up about 7:45 for quick visit. Saw Gage for a bit and they got along well. Gage would have liked Greg to stay but he was on the run. Either way it went off well.
> 
> ...


Glad that Greg and Gage seem to be communicating much better, that is a major plus. 
:sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just in from taking out the dog. Still windy as all get out but now it is snowing. ????

Night.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, that had to be an emotional journey.
> Glad you are back.


Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me. 
Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


Wow that's quite a story. So good you have found one uncle who you can be in contact with. You just never know what life has in store, and what amazing things you might discover about your family. Hugs to you, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of you will have seen these from the digest the other day- but Bonnie after your efforts to have the GKs for the supper the other day I thought you would appreciate 1 and 19.
> These were new to me as well so even more fun.
> The ones you posted were funny too- funny how often you can read them and still find them funny. And some of yours were new to me too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-453021-1.html


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just in from taking out the dog. Still windy as all get out but now it is snowing. ????
> 
> Night.????


Snow over rain is never a good thing, be careful when you are out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


Yes, I remember, glad that intellectually you were dealing well, the physical will heal much faster than the other. 
Wonderful news though that you found one uncle who wants to be involved with you and your family, too bad to hear about the other two uncles and of course sad that your dad is so far out of contact that no one knows if he's alive or not, but you've made one fabulous new family contact, that is definitely something to hold onto. Sad also about you cousin dying so young. 
HUGS!!!!
I think that a group hug might benefit several so I'll start one...
{{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


You have had quite the adventure, I'm glad you found some family. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So Invercargill, NZ gets snow, how far is it from Auckland? I'm watching House Hunters International, an Iowa family moved there. She wants a sheep but wants to be close to town. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Group hug with Daralene in the middle}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I give up for the rest of the week! I ordered a summer dress, great color and super soft and comfy. It snaps up the front...but it only has the snaps on one side! I'm going to see if I have any snaps that fit and if so, fix it, but otherwise will have to return it. Dagnabbit! I'm actually laughing about that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I give up for the rest of the week! I ordered a summer dress, great color and super soft and comfy. It snaps up the front...but it only has the snaps on one side! I'm going to see if I have any snaps that fit and if so, fix it, but otherwise will have to return it. Dagnabbit! I'm actually laughing about that one.


Oh dear Lord, I could only laugh on that one also, goodness what a couple weeks you've had. 
Wonder how they thought you were going to wear it with out the other snaps? LOL!
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was having an anxiety attack, I don't know why, it's usually either money or Christopher so I balanced the checkbook and that's all good, better than expected even, and I know Christopher is okay, so I don't know what it is, I sure hope I can sleep tonight. 
Maybe I'll put down my knitting and practice guitar for a bit and see if that soothes the savage beast of anxiety. 
Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear Lord, I could only laugh on that one also, goodness what a couple weeks you've had.
> Wonder how they thought you were going to wear it with out the other snaps? LOL!
> HUGS!


I don't think I want *that* much cleavage! :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So Invercargill, NZ gets snow, how far is it from Auckland? I'm watching House Hunters International, an Iowa family moved there. She wants a sheep but wants to be close to town. lolol


Invercargill is at the very bottom of the South Island 1500 of more kms from Auckland. It's bitterly cold in winter, been there done that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Group hug with Daralene in the middle}}}}


Count me in on that hug!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I remember, glad that intellectually you were dealing well, the physical will heal much faster than the other.
> Wonderful news though that you found one uncle who wants to be involved with you and your family, too bad to hear about the other two uncles and of course sad that your dad is so far out of contact that no one knows if he's alive or not, but you've made one fabulous new family contact, that is definitely something to hold onto. Sad also about you cousin dying so young.
> HUGS!!!!
> I think that a group hug might benefit several so I'll start one...
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Yes! ((((((Group Hug))))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been in Canada trying to find my father. No luck but did find one of his brothers. Talk to you more tomorrow. Hugs to everyone.


That sounds like an emotionally draining trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


Sad when families break up like that- but sounds like you found the best uncle! And good that he was trying to find you as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I give up for the rest of the week! I ordered a summer dress, great color and super soft and comfy. It snaps up the front...but it only has the snaps on one side! I'm going to see if I have any snaps that fit and if so, fix it, but otherwise will have to return it. Dagnabbit! I'm actually laughing about that one.


The idea of selling a dress with snaps on one side only is funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an anxiety attack, I don't know why, it's usually either money or Christopher so I balanced the checkbook and that's all good, better than expected even, and I know Christopher is okay, so I don't know what it is, I sure hope I can sleep tonight.
> Maybe I'll put down my knitting and practice guitar for a bit and see if that soothes the savage beast of anxiety.
> Good night all, sweet dreams.


Hope the music and then a sleep have you feeling settled.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I give up for the rest of the week! I ordered a summer dress, great color and super soft and comfy. It snaps up the front...but it only has the snaps on one side! I'm going to see if I have any snaps that fit and if so, fix it, but otherwise will have to return it. Dagnabbit! I'm actually laughing about that one.


????Isn't that great quality control ????You really can win this week. Maybe find a good book , a blanket & stay in bed????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, this what I spent most of today doing. Now you know why I only make them as gifts???? Too much work. I'm about 1/2 done


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good. you can never go wrong using lemon with fish - the two just see to go together. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Except for getting some knitting done it sounds like you had a frustrating day. Breath deeply and exhale. It does seem a bit stupid (yes stupid) for them (other doctor) to send him to someone for the stress test without having checked first if they would be able to do it considering Bub's condition. Hopefully this will get done sooner than later. What a wasted day for you both.
> 
> Also, agree about the 1099 forms. Fortunately DH didn't have any this year but I do understand the wait and how irritating that must be.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they have bakeries in arizona? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Mmmmm! Paczki! Since we are in Arizona, we didn't get any this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think some of them sounded good like mac and cheese - i would add a little ketshup on top. i love pancakes - mother used to make chicken gravy to eat on them and on waffles. very good. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cindy & Melody, great knits!
> Liz, I hope you can get your shoulder fixed up soon.
> Sam, I must say I think I'll just stick to mustard & relish on my hot dogs. I can't imagine fruit loops on anything, yuk!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a busy day but it sounds as though it was a good day. lovely that the grandchildren came to help. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today I had a very unusual and productive day. Grandchildren came over and I had Tony take me to WalMart. I wanted to get several bulky items that are hard to fit in the electric cart basket. We ended up filling the basket and the cart basket. Around $300 dollars worth. I was able to get big packages of toilet tissue, paper towels, cat litter, etc. I got a case of water too as I like to keep it on hand in the spring. Sometimes with spring storms the water becomes unsafe. Then Tony carried the shopping into the house. He also changed some light bulbs
> While we were at the store, Amanda finished the laundry, cleaned the kitchen and kept an eye on Grandpa. After his last fall, I don't like to leave him too long at one time.
> I also made a batch of dinner rolls for my wonderful 5 year old great-grandson, Aidan. He loved my dinner rolls and I love making them for him as it makes him so happy. Actually, I made the rolls and panned them and Amanda baked them off.
> I also did a little sewing. I am making a quilt for our king sized bed and the blocks are about 9 inches square. They have a lot of embroidery. The one I am working on now is almost 3 hours of stitching time and about 25 thread changes. I work on it a bit at a time.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i may try it just to find out. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I did go and have a look at the pictures.... but I have to say that I cannot get my head around number 7... with Fruit Loops. Nope, just cant. LOL
> The others do look really good though. Thanks for sharing.
> :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by the time you get everything on it that they suggest - ramen noodles, tomatoes. relish, cheese and pickles plus the hot dog - i'm wonder ing how they got it in their mouth. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I did go and have a look at the pictures.... but I have to say that I cannot get my head around number 7... with Fruit Loops. Nope, just cant. LOL
> The others do look really good though. Thanks for sharing.
> :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would certainly upset heidi - it is the first thing she reads. i asked her what she was going to do if she ever read her own obit? --- sam



KateB said:


> Unless you are someone famous or important we don't really do obituaries in newspapers, etc here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they dangerous? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I would too Bonnie and I do live in this country! But I have never come across anything like that down here where I am thank goodness. The worst I have experienced is when I was in Cairns (north Queensland) for a holiday camping, there was a cane toad beside the outdoor toilet bowl.... Oh my word! But I did deal with it myself, there was a bucket in there and I shooed it away with that. I didnt want to be screaming the place down when I had only just arrived. I was soooo proud of myself. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandchildren love them - being out of fruit loops is like a day with out sunshine. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love cherios but fruit loops( coloured flavoured cherrios- for those not familiar with them) are just awful, yuk! Can't imagine putting them in anything????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great melody - you do such a good job on them. i bet you don't even look at the directions any more. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Face is finished ☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the group hug. My uncle and his wife are starting to prepare for moving to assisted living, so they gave my sister and me all the photo albums they have and some plaques and certificates signed by the prime minister for their 50th wedding anniversary and when grandma turned 90. Pretty impressive. Wish we did that here. They are going to copy all the family history their friend found when they were searching for us. My mom didn't like our uncles, so we lost contact with them. I am working on Ancestry.com to have a family tree for this side of the family. Grandma and grandpa were both sent over to Canada on a boat as children (not together) and they had to work for their keep. Grandma's sister, according to Uncle Clarence, was Mennonite. I remember her with her bonnet and special clothing. Well, I'm digesting some that I didn't know and some that we did. Not sleeping. Don't worry though. I am really fine. My sister didn't even know what I was going through, which I won't go into, but has to do with hoping to find my father had become an American citizen before I was 18 and then I would have citizenship, but that's not looking good. Little sis just came to help Me not knowing all the details of problems I'm having and she was an answer to prayer before I even prayed. What special people both my sisters are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the floor just gets wet and it runs down the drain. it's just a bother. they have a dehumidifier down there that runs all the time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well you wanted a storm Sam- sounds like you have it. Hope the water issues are a not major issue in the basement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is when a book cover comes in handy. --- sam



darowil said:


> That was my first response as well. While I don't mind snakes I'm not sure I could get myself to sit on a toilet with one painted into it. At one stage here a few people had spiders in the top of the gear stick or in the toilet seat- those I simply couldn't have used. If I have a book with a picture of a spider on the cover I struggle to hold the book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

avery and ayden have peed in some strange places outside - all to see who could pee the furtherest - they have no shame - this could be in the front yard - actually it was in the front yard a couple of times - once standing on the trim around the front porch so they could shoot over the bushes and see how far out on the cement they could get. all the time laughing and having a great time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well thats a reasonable enough answer I guess.
> David used to be sent outside to see how far he could get his wee to go-could they get it over the wall? This was in efforts to train his twin brother. These types of tricks don't work when training girls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that makes more sense


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Jynx (Dreamweaver) tried to find us but got to the 17th Feb. Tea Party, I've PM'd her the URL.
> How wonderful she's had some time to come on board for a bit!


 :sm24:

Welcome back Jynx!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been in Canada trying to find my father. No luck but did find one of his brothers. Talk to you more tomorrow. Hugs to everyone.


Hugs, dear- have been wondering where you could be!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks perfect to me margaret. lovely sweater and great design. --- sam



darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Children, it's so funny the things they come up with. Just plain innocent fun, but it's pretty amazing how far she learned to shoot. :sm23:


I was quite startled the first time I spotted what she was up to!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask him? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David's fave cereal is fruit loops. lol Don't think he'd enjoy them as anything else but cereal though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: fruit loops on hotdogs; my brother always does the Thanksgiving turkey at his home and one year he told me he was short on the bread filling so he used fruit loops. I thought YUCK but he said it didn't change the taste at all just added color. Still don't think I'd do that.


I think I agree with you on that. Just doesnt sound "right". LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news matthew - congratulations. hope you do get to see mahriste. --- sam



pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So Invercargill, NZ gets snow, how far is it from Auckland? I'm watching House Hunters International, an Iowa family moved there. She wants a sheep but wants to be close to town. lolol


As far south as it is possible to go, without ending up in the southern ocean! Not sure exactly how many kilometers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Group hug with Daralene in the middle}}}}


Joining in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an anxiety attack, I don't know why, it's usually either money or Christopher so I balanced the checkbook and that's all good, better than expected even, and I know Christopher is okay, so I don't know what it is, I sure hope I can sleep tonight.
> Maybe I'll put down my knitting and practice guitar for a bit and see if that soothes the savage beast of anxiety.
> Good night all, sweet dreams.


Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I want *that* much cleavage! :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow that's quite a story. So good you have found one uncle who you can be in contact with. You just never know what life has in store, and what amazing things you might discover about your family. Hugs to you, hope you feel better soon.


Can't wait to get the papers he is copying for us. We had no history since grandma and grandpa were orphans, so it will be great. Grandma and here mother were reunited so there are pictures of her too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I remember, glad that intellectually you were dealing well, the physical will heal much faster than the other.
> Wonderful news though that you found one uncle who wants to be involved with you and your family, too bad to hear about the other two uncles and of course sad that your dad is so far out of contact that no one knows if he's alive or not, but you've made one fabulous new family contact, that is definitely something to hold onto. Sad also about you cousin dying so young.
> HUGS!!!!
> I think that a group hug might benefit several so I'll start one...
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have had quite the adventure, I'm glad you found some family. Hope you are feeling better soon


Yes, I am doing better already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Group hug with Daralene in the middle}}}}


Awww, thanks. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i thought it really was chocolate - maybe they were having some goofy party and they were serving chocolate out of it. leave it to me to see something where nothing is there. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And Sam I can only say when I read you thought it was a "chocolate concoction" that you were being "delicate" when describing a bowel movement! LOLOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I give up for the rest of the week! I ordered a summer dress, great color and super soft and comfy. It snaps up the front...but it only has the snaps on one side! I'm going to see if I have any snaps that fit and if so, fix it, but otherwise will have to return it. Dagnabbit! I'm actually laughing about that one.


Oh no good thing this week is nearly over, hope you find the snaps you need


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an anxiety attack, I don't know why, it's usually either money or Christopher so I balanced the checkbook and that's all good, better than expected even, and I know Christopher is okay, so I don't know what it is, I sure hope I can sleep tonight.
> Maybe I'll put down my knitting and practice guitar for a bit and see if that soothes the savage beast of anxiety.
> Good night all, sweet dreams.


Strange. Sometimes it seems like excess adrenaline pumps out. At least that's how I felt. You have been under a lot of stress though and it May be like me. You handled it great but your body is reacting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved it. a good laugh. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:
> 
> STAY!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think I want *that* much cleavage! :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Disappointing for sure since you liked it so
Much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an anxiety attack, I don't know why, it's usually either money or Christopher so I balanced the checkbook and that's all good, better than expected even, and I know Christopher is okay, so I don't know what it is, I sure hope I can sleep tonight.
> Maybe I'll put down my knitting and practice guitar for a bit and see if that soothes the savage beast of anxiety.
> Good night all, sweet dreams.


Good night Kaye hope you are able to get a good night's sleep


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joining in!


Thank you Julie. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, this what I spent most of today doing. Now you know why I only make them as gifts???? Too much work. I'm about 1/2 done


Yes lots of work but they are beautiful when finished .your aunt is a lucky lady to receive such a gift


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very funny bonnie - i certainly hope not. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this
> 
> Golden years - be brave!
> 
> Assure me that this won't happen to us:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are safely home daralene - so soft and kind things for yourself - you have been on a really emotional voyage. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. It poured rain here last nigjt and was chilly. It has been dreary and overcast here this morning but I think the sun is trying to come out. It is mild out there today.
> 
> Gage was really pretty easy to potty train thankfully. He never had any accidents through the night. He called it his pecker. Thanks to his Grandpa. Or his Bampa as he pronounced it. Lol.????
> 
> ...


I hope all goes ok with the evaluation. And good to hear that things are starting to seem better between Gage and his dad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms came through here last night; 7 tornado touchdowns- not sure if separate tornadoes. We're all safe as is Dawn.
> 
> I'm with DGS today who is home from school with a fever.


Oh gosh, glad you are all safe. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Agnes. Does anybody know what happened. Very sad. I will miss her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the group hug. My uncle and his wife are starting to prepare for moving to assisted living, so they gave my sister and me all the photo albums they have and some plaques and certificates signed by the prime minister for their 50th wedding anniversary and when grandma turned 90. Pretty impressive. Wish we did that here. They are going to copy all the family history their friend found when they were searching for us. My mom didn't like our uncles, so we lost contact with them. I am working on Ancestry.com to have a family tree for this side of the family. Grandma and grandpa were both sent over to Canada on a boat as children (not together) and they had to work for their keep. Grandma's sister, according to Uncle Clarence, was Mennonite. I remember her with her bonnet and special clothing. Well, I'm digesting some that I didn't know and some that we did. Not sleeping. Don't worry though. I am really fine. My sister didn't even know what I was going through, which I won't go into, but has to do with hoping to find my father had become an American citizen before I was 18 and then I would have citizenship, but that's not looking good. Little sis just came to help Me not knowing all the details of problems I'm having and she was an answer to prayer before I even prayed. What special people both my sisters are.


Glad you are back Daralene was beginning to wonder where you were and hoping you were not sick 
Hope you get all your problems sorted , is your husband American if so did you not become an American citizen when you married him . I know that is how it was in lots of countries and they are all changing that law now due to lots of bogus weddings
(((((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look wonderful bonnie - she is going to love them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, this what I spent most of today doing. Now you know why I only make them as gifts???? Too much work. I'm about 1/2 done


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jeanette, so sorry to hear about the tornadoes. 7 of them, wow ????. That's 7 too many. As Kate would say, it's blowing up a Hooley out there tonight.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are back Daralene was beginning to wonder where you were and hoping you were not sick
> Hope you get all your problems sorted , is your husband American if so did you not become an American citizen when you married him . I know that is how it was in lots of countries and they are all changing that law now due to lots of bogus weddings
> (((((((((Hugs))))))))


I don't think marriage qualifies one to become a citizen in the US. I think they have to study and apply. May even have to take a test, but I'm not sure. I do think that marriage qualifies someone to get a Visa to stay and work here. Someone else might have more information than I do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are back Daralene was beginning to wonder where you were and hoping you were not sick
> Hope you get all your problems sorted , is your husband American if so did you not become an American citizen when you married him . I know that is how it was in lots of countries and they are all changing that law now due to lots of bogus weddings
> (((((((((Hugs))))))))


No, you don't get it automatically. Sure wish you did. DH didn't sponsor me so he apparently is only a minor player in this. I'll be fine, just need to get everything sorted. It's quite confusing as when I went to become a citizen he decided to study in England, so I didn't get it as I was still a British subject and could work to support us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think marriage qualifies one to become a citizen in the US. I think they have to study and apply. May even have to take a test, but I'm not sure. I do think that marriage qualifies someone to get a Visa to stay and work here. Someone else might have more information than I do.


Yes, you always have to take the test unless you are 18 or under and your parents become citizens. Then you get it automatically. My parents waited. I asked them why and they said my step dad, whom I call my real dad as he's all I've known, was afraid of tests. :sm03:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> glad you are safely home daralene - so soft and kind things for yourself - you have been on a really emotional voyage. --- sam


My sister being here did it all. She was amazing! I'm so lucky.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Well done Matthew! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister being here did it all. She was amazing! I'm so lucky. We did DNA testing and I'm so glad I was honest with her about my dad being different. I showed up as her possible aunt. Our fathers were brothers. She would have been so shocked to find out that way. Mom and dad kept it secret, or tried to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I laughed out loud too :sm23:
> 
> The cardigan is gorgeous Margaret, I have had that pattern on my to do list forever and still haven't knit it


Can you tell me what the pattern is please? I really liked it although I'll avoid putting the sh*** on it like Margaret did! :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Can you tell me what the pattern is please? I really liked it although I'll avoid putting the sh*** on it like Margaret did! :sm09: :sm23:


Please do :sm23: 
I logo take a look and put the link up


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Getting tired finally. Will see if I can get some sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can you tell me what the pattern is please? I really liked it although I'll avoid putting the sh*** on it like Margaret did! :sm09: :sm23:


At least it adds character to it.
hopefully Sonya can find the link as I can't find a link. It was from Deremores and simply called Short-Sleeved Cardigan
by Phildar. Tried to find it there and by goggling and couldn't find it.Ravelry had 70 pages of designs by Phildar and no photo of it on a Ravelry search of short sleeved cardigan and Phildar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Getting tired finally. Will see if I can get some sleep.


Sleep well Daralene. Funny how when we most need to sleep well it is so often hardest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Group hug with Daralene in the middle}}}}


Count me in.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH's sister cried because she "wanted to stand up like her boys!" (Her 2 big brothers!)


I may have posted this once before, but that reminds me of a joke my mother used to tell about a mother who was rushing her daughter across the park to use the outdoor facilities. The girl spotted a little boy who was relieving himself beside a tree. "Oh look Mommy" the girl said. "What a handy thing to have at a picnic!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well we gave it a go and still I ended up holding the offending object! He thought it was hilarious though when the Cheerios wouldn't flush away and had a great time flushing and reflushing the toilet! It may work next time as I've told him I'm only using Cheerios if he does his own handling! Tried to say to him that the other boys in school might laugh at him if he sits down on the toilet (which is why we are going to all this bother!) and he replied, "I'll just go in and shut the door!" - that boy has an answer to everything! :sm16: :sm09:


Oh golly, I cant stop laughing! Sorry Luke, sorry Kate. LOL. When the cheerios were suggested it reminded me that I have read that some use ping pong balls and try to get the child to "hit" them. They wont flush away though, but I guess fun trying to make them spin etc. LOL.
I guess he doesnt care that his little friends hold their "own" when they do a wee?


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Very good! Congrats to Matthew!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> great avatar cindy - always good to put a face to a name - love the sweater - will it go with the coccon? great color of yarn. --- sam
> 
> my eyes deceive me - they are made with two different yarns - both very pretty. i will look better the next time. --- sam


Thanks! Yeah it is two different yarns. I had enough yarn to make a hat to go with the cocoon. It was a fun and fast project now I am trying to figure out what to make next.

I was thinking about the monster pants minus the monster face. But I think you need to make a draw string for them and I am wanting to do elastic instead sooo.... I am still debating on what to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> At least it adds character to it.
> hopefully Sonya can find the link as I can't find a link. It was from Deremores and simply called Short-Sleeved Cardigan
> by Phildar. Tried to find it there and by goggling and couldn't find it.Ravelry had 70 pages of designs by Phildar and no photo of it on a Ravelry search of short sleeved cardigan and Phildar.


I can't find the free link no more either , it is on Ravelry but it just takes you to a French link that I think is a paid pattern . I'm going to search on my iPad fingers crossed it cooperates with me , see if that will give a link


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


What an emotional journey for you. It's so sad when a family becomes disintegrated and members lose touch with one another.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We turned in the monitor and I did not get my dentures. I'll spare you the details. Anyhow, when they said come back next week, I said, I need to focus on other things right now, so let's just put all that on hold, and I'll call you when I can come in. So life with the temporary goes on. At least my herbal mix arrived today, so I guess I'll find out whether they work or not after a few days. Lord knows I need something right now. Augh. Yes, I'm taking deep breaths.


Oh dear, this hasnt been your week that's for sure. Yes deep breathing I hope next week all goes smoothly and to plan. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The latest thing I knitted for one little girl- here you can see the cardigan on her. We also have photos of her in the cardigan but those can't be posted here. So you see there really is a little girl!
> As I was doing the sewing up I noticed that in one spot I had stranded the yarn across the front. Not enough to cut off and thread through. Then thought Duplicate Stitch- so I went over the yellow with the white and can hardly see where it is wrong. First time I really felt I was getting it right. And as I always got it wrong I avoid doing it. Might be a bit more inclined now to do small sections.


Aaw it is a lovely little cardigan. Gosh she is growing up. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations Matthew! Can't wait to see what he enters!


Ditto from me too......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might enjoy this
> 
> Golden years - be brave!
> 
> ...


LOL. I think my favourite is the last one! 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow that's quite a story. So good you have found one uncle who you can be in contact with. You just never know what life has in store, and what amazing things you might discover about your family. Hugs to you, hope you feel better soon.


RE Daralene..... hugs from me also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I remember, glad that intellectually you were dealing well, the physical will heal much faster than the other.
> Wonderful news though that you found one uncle who wants to be involved with you and your family, too bad to hear about the other two uncles and of course sad that your dad is so far out of contact that no one knows if he's alive or not, but you've made one fabulous new family contact, that is definitely something to hold onto. Sad also about you cousin dying so young.
> HUGS!!!!
> I think that a group hug might benefit several so I'll start one...
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


And count me in the ((((((((((group hug)))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i may try it just to find out. lol --- sam


RE Hot dogs with fruit loops.... let us know if you do please! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> are they dangerous? --- sam


No I dont think so, but they are disgusting! UGH.

Here is a link and I just learned that you have them in South and Middle America also.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toads_in_Australia


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


What a blessing for you to have found one uncle. It must be frustrating for your uncle to have siblings who are out of touch. I sometimes get word of how my oldest sister is doing but I don't have direct contact with her. I have contact with my four other siblings though. Sending you a hug to help you get through this time in your life. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, you always have to take the test unless you are 18 or under and your parents become citizens. Then you get it automatically. My parents waited. I asked them why and they said my step dad, whom I call my real dad as he's all I've known, was afraid of tests. :sm03:


Is there somewhere you can go or look up to see if your dad ever did become a citizen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is an interesting read on the cane toads. --- sam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toads_in_Australia



sugarsugar said:


> No I dont think so, but they are disgusting! UGH.
> 
> Here is a link and I just learned that you have them in South and Middle America also.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_toads_in_Australia


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least it adds character to it.
> hopefully Sonya can find the link as I can't find a link. It was from Deremores and simply called Short-Sleeved Cardigan
> by Phildar. Tried to find it there and by goggling and couldn't find it.Ravelry had 70 pages of designs by Phildar and no photo of it on a Ravelry search of short sleeved cardigan and Phildar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw it is a lovely little cardigan. Gosh she is growing up. :sm11:


Well we will have another KP baby next month- put next month and then thought it can't be April next month can it? How are things going there? Have they come to any decisions yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've just been finalising my projects and stash for February. As expected done a terrible job at decreasing my stash UP by 88 gms in February, and a total of 1,243 for the year. Finished plenty off (11 in total) but none were all that large. Do have 1 big item that will be finished by the end of March-but it won't clear February's backlog (let alone January and what I get in March).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we will have another KP baby next month- put next month and then thought it can't be April next month can it? How are things going there? Have they come to any decisions yet?


Nope, they havent talked about things...still..... ! :sm13: They are both avoiding communicating it seems. Very silly coz things certainly wont work out if this continues.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope, they havent talked about things...still..... ! :sm13: They are both avoiding communicating it seems. Very silly coz things certainly wont work out if this continues.....


No not good sign at all. It's not like they can wait and work on discipline etc together as the new baby grows (ideas change a lot as the baby grows after all) but with Serena they need to have something agreed on now. Or at least enough give on both sides to be able to make something work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://images.yours.co.uk/yours/images/Knitting%20PDFs/short-sleeved-cardigan.pdf

Thanks to Cathy here is the link to the cardigan. Not where I got it from- or even found on my first tries! Hard to find now it seems. So anyone who wants it better save the PDF and not the link or it might disappear too.

https://www.lovecrochet.com/project/short-sleeved-diamond-yoke-baby-cardigan-in-4ply/2e0eaf80-ff9c-4a37-934f-590eca56dfc8 
This shows the cardigan in a totally different colour scheme.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No not good sign at all. It's not like they can wait and work on discipline etc together as the new baby grows (ideas change a lot as the baby grows after all) but with Serena they need to have something agreed on now. Or at least enough give on both sides to be able to make something work.


Yes I agree. I keep telling her they need to know each other's expectations and hopefully meet in the middle at least. :sm19:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just recording that I am only up to p62. I have to go out shortly, but the shawl is finished and I have taken a couple of pics, which I will post later!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> http://images.yours.co.uk/yours/images/Knitting%20PDFs/short-sleeved-cardigan.pdf
> 
> Thanks to Cathy here is the link to the cardigan. Not where I got it from- or even found on my first tries! Hard to find now it seems. So anyone who wants it better save the PDF and not the link or it might disappear too.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Cathy and thank you Margaret you have both saved me from going insane or maybe I already am and just don't realise it :sm02: 
My heap of junk ( iPad) would not play nice it's definitely on its last legs . I've took over my youngest sons Samsung tablet , which is how I get all my gadgets :sm02: 
So I can happily say goodbye to the heap of junk although it has lasted a lot of years so I shouldn't really complain
I'm just happy that someone found the pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh thank you Cathy and thank you Margaret you have both saved me from going insane or maybe I already am and just don't realise it :sm02:
> My heap of junk ( iPad) would not play nice it's definitely on its last legs . I've took over my youngest sons Samsung tablet , which is how I get all my gadgets :sm02:
> So I can happily say goodbye to the heap of junk although it has lasted a lot of years so I shouldn't really complain
> I'm just happy that someone found the pattern


Glad we saved your sanity for you- it's so hard to find (the pattern- not your sanity :sm02: ) that I wonder how I found it. I guess Deremores had it for a while but no longer.
Hopefully this new tablet will behave better and allow you to retain your sanity. Well what the last tablet didn't steal.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is there somewhere you can go or look up to see if your dad ever did become a citizen?


The 1900 census (column 18), the 1910 census (column 16), and 1920 census (column 14), and 1930 census (column 23) indicate the person's naturalization ...

Try looking for your father, if he was then alive, in these census in Ancestry.com. Just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Agnes. Does anybody know what happened. Very sad. I will miss her.


I know only that she was visiting a friend when she died, back in November.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://images.yours.co.uk/yours/images/Knitting%20PDFs/short-sleeved-cardigan.pdf
> 
> Thanks to Cathy here is the link to the cardigan. Not where I got it from- or even found on my first tries! Hard to find now it seems. So anyone who wants it better save the PDF and not the link or it might disappear too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I'll print it off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I've been in Canada trying to find my father. No luck but did find one of his brothers. Talk to you more tomorrow. Hugs to everyone.


Sorry to hear that Daralene. I gather his brother wasn't able to help you. Sounds like my DH's father and his brother. The brother disappeared and no one knew where he went.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just in from taking out the dog. Still windy as all get out but now it is snowing. ????
> 
> Night.????


Hope you didn't get much snow. We didn't get any, just blowing a "hooley" as our OZ friends say.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up right now, but I want to share Matthew's great news. He has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota. That also means another opportunity to meet with machriste if possible.


Just read this, Congratulations to Matthew - so proud of him!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh thank you Cathy and thank you Margaret you have both saved me from going insane or maybe I already am and just don't realise it :sm02:
> My heap of junk ( iPad) would not play nice it's definitely on its last legs . I've took over my youngest sons Samsung tablet , which is how I get all my gadgets :sm02:
> So I can happily say goodbye to the heap of junk although it has lasted a lot of years so I shouldn't really complain
> I'm just happy that someone found the pattern


Thanks for looking!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a lot of emotion. I got physically sick. Well you remember when I felt like it was a heart attack but it was IBS. That's when this was all starting that I needed to find my father. I was fine intellectually, but it took its toll physically. Didn't sleep much either. I'm fine but my body reacted. I don't think I will find him. Good chance he is dead anyway, but my uncle had been looking for me and my family, so it was nice to see him and his wife. He is a real character and bigger than life. He calls my father "the rat." LOL. My other uncle was murdered, and the other uncle wants no contact with family. So sad. His son was hit by a drunk driver and diedfrom the accident. Shocking to hear this. He was 20 yrs. younger than me.
> Well, going to try and get some rest. Hugs ????.


I'm sorry your quest was unsuccessful. Did your uncle tell you why the other uncle wants no contact? Maybe, by now, he's changed his mind and it's worth a try to contact him. He hasn't seen you for years so might welcome you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, this what I spent most of today doing. Now you know why I only make them as gifts???? Too much work. I'm about 1/2 done


They are going to be beautiful. I can't imagine how difficult it is to make these.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone ☺ 

Just waking up. Looked out the window Liz and we do have ground cover and I see some flakes coming down still. Bit it's not blowing out there anymore. 

I have to take Deuce out get stuff together to go to appointment. Will check in before we leave.


----------

